# Nicolai´s in Action - Teil 2



## Thomas (30. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,
wollte mal einen "Nioclai in Action-Thread" erstellen, wo jeder seine Sprünge und Fahrten zeigen kann. Ich weiß es gibt es auch schon im Sprungbilder Thread aber noch nicht bei Nicolai. Also, Ich fang hier mal an:






















PS: alle klickbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. Oktober 2010)

Danke!


----------



## zuspät (30. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. Oktober 2010)

Ist zwar mittlerweile schon über zwei Jahre her... kann aber sicher trotzdem mal gepostet werden:
Ein nicht ganz alltägliches Actionbild...





War eine geniale Überraschung zur Hochzeit (vom Bikeladen Bike+Fun aus Geisenheim) - für mich war's gut zu fahren, für Frau mit Hochzeitskleid war's ne Herausforderung


----------



## WiKiFRee (31. Oktober 2010)

So muss das...der Chef mit Frau


----------



## WODAN (1. November 2010)

BMXTB irgendwo im Hessenforst, Foto von psc1


----------



## Falcon153 (1. November 2010)




----------



## Cruiser (1. November 2010)




----------



## Dittmosher (1. November 2010)

Leipzig; Alter Hafen


----------



## Team Nicolai (2. November 2010)

kleines BikeBauer treffen......






















Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (2. November 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder 
Und die Bikes sind auch spitze.


----------



## WODAN (2. November 2010)

Cruiser schrieb:


> ###



Geniale BMX action!


----------



## WODAN (2. November 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> kleines BikeBauer treffen......
> 
> ###
> 
> ...



Und das Evo kann doch fliegen 

Top Bilder


----------



## hands diamond (2. November 2010)

Hier mal wieder was "bodenständiges" ohne Airtime  





Hab's auch gerade im Single Trail-Thread gepostet, aber hier gehörts finde ich auch hin.


----------



## abbath (3. November 2010)

Sieht steil aus - fehlt auch nicht viel zur Falllinie


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. November 2010)

Noch mal ein paar bewegte Bilder vom diesjährigen Portes du soleil Trip:


(Noch) Nicht alle auf Nicolai's... aber wir arbeiten dran 
Der gaaanz schnelle mit dem Megagap in chatel: Birk auf seinem ION ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (5. November 2010)

fett! 
schaut nach viel spass aus


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. November 2010)

Das Portes du Soleil-Video kommt gut und das Gap ist schon der Hammer
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## DieterB (6. November 2010)

Sehr cooles Video, dass die Atmosphäre in PDS gut rüberbringt, wobei am Ende vielleicht etwas die Bike-Action fehlt ;-)
PS: Wann seid ihr da gewesen? Wetter sieht ja teilweise nicht so richtig gut aus.


----------



## trailterror (6. November 2010)

wow. das gap ist wirklich brutal


----------



## Joerg_1969 (6. November 2010)

So richtig sieht man die Action nicht, aber es ist immerhin ein Bild von mir auf dem Rad und das ganze dann nicht mal statisch 





Photo von Cubelix


----------



## Mexicansativa (6. November 2010)

DieterB schrieb:


> Sehr cooles Video, dass die Atmosphäre in PDS gut rüberbringt, wobei am Ende vielleicht etwas die Bike-Action fehlt ;-)
> PS: Wann seid ihr da gewesen? Wetter sieht ja teilweise nicht so richtig gut aus.



August.
Wetter war bis auf 2 Tage gut.


----------



## Falcon153 (6. November 2010)




----------



## soul_ride (9. November 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10065


----------



## Tom:-) (9. November 2010)

krasse action bei den (wetter)bedingungen


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. November 2010)

Geiles Video! Hammermäßig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (9. November 2010)

wie gesagt: jetzt habe ich keine ausrede mehr, weder beim bike noch beim wetter


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. November 2010)

Hammergeiles Video!!!!


----------



## schlammdiva (10. November 2010)

@ soul ride
Super Video. So ein verblockter Trail und dann noch naß, respekt


----------



## KHUJAND (22. November 2010)

action,- na ja...  aber zum dämpfereinstellen ok. 

und ja guru ,- es geht runter. !


----------



## stuk (22. November 2010)

uuuund?
ist dein Dämpfer auch so gut?
merkst du den Unterschied zum 200er?
mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (22. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> uuuund?
> ist dein Dämpfer auch so gut?
> merkst du den Unterschied zum 200er?
> mfg



ja ganz klar...


----------



## guru39 (22. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und ja guru ,- es geht runter. !




bist Du Dir da wirklich sicher?


----------



## Ti-Max (22. November 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> bist Du Dir da wirklich sicher?



Dank Photoshop geht es bergab.

Kenne die Halde, ist flach wie eine Jungfrau 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (22. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Kenne die Halde,



u. wu´warste gestern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (22. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> u. wu´warste gestern ?



Im Schlamm suhlen

Ich mußte leider früh losfahren, habe eine etwas längere CC-Tour dann hinter mir gehabt

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Helium (30. November 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10473


----------



## Ge!st (30. November 2010)

Ich bin heute auch ca. 35 km durch die verschneite Landschaft getourt, war einfach GEIL, zwar auch anstrengend aber der Spaßfaktor war ungemein hoch und ich hat ein Grinsen im Gesicht 

Ich war aber nicht mit einem meiner Nicolai Bikes unterweges, da ich bei meinem Noinius grade Servicearbeiten erledige und bei meinem Nucleon habe ich mit dem Getriebe Probleme, das macht seit kurzem einen Sound, der mir nicht gefällt.


----------



## Jendo (30. November 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10473



Da war wohl einer schneller 

mfg
Jendo


----------



## trailterror (30. November 2010)

mal wieder gewohnt fettes videomaterial


----------



## WODAN (2. Dezember 2010)

*Gegensätze: Pumptrack im Sommer & Trailtour heute*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (2. Dezember 2010)

Die Action beim 3. Bild fängt aber erst danach an (wer's kennt weiß was ich meine)


----------



## WODAN (2. Dezember 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> Die Action beim 3. Bild fängt aber erst danach an (wer's kennt weiß was ich meine)



Jep, hatte leider keinen meiner beiden Fotografen  dabei


----------



## Monolithic (4. Dezember 2010)

Oh Junge, ist das etwa ein uraltes Hartkor-Fakker-Trikot?


----------



## WODAN (4. Dezember 2010)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Oh Junge, ist das etwa ein uraltes Hartkor-Fakker-Trikot?



Jep, damit bin ich auch in Winterberg gefahren.
Leider habe ich danach erst ein neues Trikot von der Hartkor Fakker Crew  geschenkt bekommen 

Fotograf psc1:


----------



## Falcon153 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ist doch egal welches Trikotsolange man nicht nackt fährt


----------



## Harvester (5. Dezember 2010)

kommt auf den Fahrer (bzw die Fahrerin) an


----------



## Mexicansativa (7. Dezember 2010)

ich fahre immer nackt!


----------



## schnubbi81 (7. Dezember 2010)

denis the p...


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Jep, damit bin ich auch in Winterberg gefahren.
> Leider habe ich danach erst ein neues Trikot von der Hartkor Fakker Crew  geschenkt bekommen
> 
> Fotograf psc1:



findich gut.


----------



## psc1 (7. Dezember 2010)

@ Khujand: ich auch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurstsalat (22. Dezember 2010)

IXS Cup  Winterberg 2010 










N Bike in Action


----------



## der Digge (22. Dezember 2010)

gefällt


----------



## stuk (26. Dezember 2010)

SECRET ERDNUSSTRAIL IM RUHRGEBIET






SORRY FÜRS FREMDFABRIKAT UND SCHÖNES FEST
MFG


----------



## Wurstsalat (27. Dezember 2010)

Beerfelden Odenwald 







Soll wieder braunen Boden geben !!!!!    BAlllERNN


----------



## habbadu (28. Dezember 2010)

@ Wurstsalat :Cool: , da hat Kaena ja mal wieder im richtigen Moment "abgedrückt"


----------



## DJT (31. Dezember 2010)

fliegendes "Schneegetriebe-Helius"


----------



## anna 92 (2. Januar 2011)

Green Lake


----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2011)

ui!

und sowas ohne Spikes...

R-E-S-P-E-K-T


----------



## Mexicansativa (2. Januar 2011)

Wer ist eigentlich dieser Spike????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## José94 (2. Januar 2011)

schöner griffiger schnee da braucht ma keine spikes


----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2011)

Spike is der Typ, der zusammen mit seinem Bruder zur Zeit zum Einsatz kommt


----------



## WiKiFRee (4. Januar 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Wochenende.

Andi Oswald von den Gravity Pilots auf seinem Ion.




Schneefräse im Einsatz


----------



## Mexicansativa (4. Januar 2011)

Sehr schön Olli
Ich bin mal auf den Iontöter gespannt.


----------



## rigger (4. Januar 2011)

Schöne fotos anna, vielleicht pushen wir die dieses Ja in Wibe wieder zum sieg!!


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2011)

anna 92 schrieb:


> Green Lake



schönes bike+schönes outfit ,- die kleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (5. Januar 2011)

Onkel Ollis Geschichten Stunde

Es lebte einst ein Gärtnersmann im Rheingau unterm Zangenhang.
Der wie es einem Recken gebührt - wurd jeden Tag von Aliens entführt.

Doch das konnte doch nicht alles sein
Gehöft, Weib, Kind gar ein edles Ross
nannte er sein Mein.

Von alle dem wollt' Er nichts haben - sich lieber an Heldentaten laben.

Trällernd ein Liedlein singend
zog er aus
um einen Drachionen zu bezwingen.

Einen sollte Er finden alsbald - droben im dunkel, düstren Zangenwald.

Dort das Untier auf einer Lichtung fauchte
und aus seinem After rauchte!

ehm? (nun gut, weiter - hahaaaa)

Mit Herz und Mut stellte er sich dem Drachen wider
und Stach die olle Bestie nieder!

Das war sie den, die fein Geschicht
da fällt Euch all was aus Euerm Gesicht.
Hebt Tassen, Krüge und die Becher
vor Ritter Dennis dem Ionstecher.

Nun ists Zeit -geht schlafen, werte Kumpanei
morgen ist Mittwoch und Dienstag vorbei!


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2011)

setzt man den dolchstoss nicht am halse an ?


----------



## psc1 (5. Januar 2011)

nätt schläscht


----------



## blutbuche (5. Januar 2011)

.... genau ins herz getroffen ....


----------



## Jettj (5. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> setzt man den dolchstoss nicht am halse an ?


Kommt drauf an,welche vor lieben man hat


----------



## Luke-VTT (5. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> setzt man den dolchstoss nicht am halse an ?



Artur der Perfektionist


----------



## connerthesaint (7. Januar 2011)

Mexicansativa schrieb:


> Onkel Ollis Geschichten Stunde
> 
> Es lebte einst ein Gärtnersmann im Rheingau unterm Zangenhang.
> Der wie es einem Recken gebührt - wurd jeden Tag von Aliens entführt.
> ...



 Sehr gut !! Bravo Bravo!


----------



## WODAN (7. Januar 2011)

Amüsant


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. Januar 2011)

Mexicansativa schrieb:


> Dort das Untier auf einer Lichtung fauchte
> und aus seinem After rauchte!



beste Stelle, was hab ich gelacht 
man merkt, dass Fastnacht naht!


----------



## WiKiFRee (17. Januar 2011)

Nicolai AFR auf dem Hometrail....Danke an Lars fürs Foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (17. Januar 2011)

Gefällt das Bild!


----------



## Peter95 (17. Januar 2011)

geil olli!


----------



## cryptic. (17. Januar 2011)

pod


----------



## petete2000 (19. Januar 2011)




----------



## Ti-Max (23. Januar 2011)

So, aufgepasst, jetzt kommen MIT Abstand die lausigsten Action-Bilder

Meine Madame hat es nicht besser hinbekommen, dafür wurde sie aber auch nicht angeschafft

Ich hoffe man kann was erkennen, ich habe mich den ganzen Tag gefragt, ob ich sie wirklich einstellen soll.

Aber lieber schlechte Bilder, als keine Bilder, auch wenn dies manche anders sehen mögen ... 

Einrollen zum Park, kurz vor meinem ehemaligen Kindergarten in OB:






Kompression nach Hüpferchen






Spielplatzchecker






Im Bunny Hop rauf, im Manual runter






Ja, so vertreibt man sich den Winter, mit Manuals, Bunny Hops und ein paar sonstigen Hüpferchen.

Ich bitte nochmals um Entschuldigung der lausigen Qualität, wenn zuviel geschimpft wird, dann kann ich sie gerne entfernen

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (23. Januar 2011)

hey...fahren bzw. hüpfen kannst du ja


----------



## blutbuche (23. Januar 2011)

@wiki : sehr schön !!!


----------



## pratt (24. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Aber lieber schlechte Bilder, als keine Bilder, auch wenn dies manche anders sehen mögen ...



Ja genau, besser schlechtere Bilder als zu viel rumgelaber!


----------



## wunny1980 (24. Januar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanchoplatinum (25. Januar 2011)




----------



## p.2-max (26. Januar 2011)

so mal was von heute.....













gruß
max


----------



## Mexicansativa (27. Januar 2011)

schee 

Ist das bei dir??


----------



## p.2-max (27. Januar 2011)

jo


----------



## blutbuche (27. Januar 2011)

@max : super bilder !!!!!!!


----------



## pratt (28. Januar 2011)

Nightride im Aachener Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. Januar 2011)

Ganz schön dunkel bei euch ;-)

Hose sieht recht eng aus?! Hoffe ich täusche mich da


----------



## pratt (29. Januar 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ganz schön dunkel bei euch ;-)
> Hose sieht recht eng aus?! Hoffe ich täusche mich da



Leider habe ich mich da nicht selber geknipst, der Fotograf stand etwas zu weit weg.
Die Hose ist super und gar nicht eng (Protektoren sind noch drunter) ist auf dem dunklen Foto ja auch schlecht zu erkennen.
Ich dachte mir: lieber ein schlechteres Bild als gar keins.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. Januar 2011)

Stimmt!


----------



## WiKiFRee (2. Februar 2011)

AFR 2011 auf dem Hometrail bei Eiseskälte......





Danke an Max für das schicke Bild


----------



## timbowjoketown (3. Februar 2011)

Yeah, richtig gutes Bild!


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2011)

findich auch.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Februar 2011)

Fäätttt Olli!


----------



## Mexicansativa (3. Februar 2011)

Gleicher Trail die selbe Kälte anderes Bike.






[/URL][/IMG]

Auch ich danke dem Max für das Foto!


----------



## de´ AK77 (3. Februar 2011)

saubär


----------



## blutbuche (3. Februar 2011)

,,,,,@mexican : ...wo bekommt man die geniale grün - schwarze nico - jacke her ?? danke , greez ,bb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WiKiFRee (3. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ,,,,,@mexican : ...wo bekommt man die geniale grün - schwarze nico - jacke her ?? danke , greez ,bb


 
Vereinstrikot


----------



## Mexicansativa (4. Februar 2011)

Ja sorry ist ein Vereinstrikot.


----------



## blutbuche (4. Februar 2011)

schade ....


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Februar 2011)

... naja, man kann ja (zur Not) Mitglied werden. Und sich dann eins ordern


----------



## blutbuche (4. Februar 2011)

..wäre fast ´ne überlegung wert ...


----------



## Harvester (5. Februar 2011)

Ihr solltet noch nen geringeren Mitgliedsbeitrag für passive Member einführen^^


----------



## stuk (6. Februar 2011)

oder das trikot als fan-edition rausbringen und verkaufen.
ich nehme eins in grau-rot-schwarz.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Februar 2011)

;-)

passive Mitgliedschaft gibt's schon! Trikots sind aber nur was für aktive - sonst bräuchte man ja gar keins ;-)
gut vorm Fernseher beim Video gucken... so mit Trikot und Bierchen. Kommt auch cool!


----------



## WiKiFRee (10. Februar 2011)

Birk Berghäuser auf Nicolai ION unterwegs in Boppard,Willigen und Beerfelden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (10. Februar 2011)

fett!


----------



## Team Nicolai (12. Februar 2011)

BikeBauer Ralf Schmedding 







auf ION ST 16,600 KG


----------



## Mexicansativa (12. Februar 2011)

16600 Kg ist ja ganz schön schwer!!
Mein Auto wiegt nur 1180 Kg


----------



## Team Nicolai (12. Februar 2011)

Mexicansativa schrieb:


> 16600 Kg ist ja ganz schön schwer!!
> Mein Auto wiegt nur 1180 Kg



das muss ja ne lahme karre sein fiat panda ?

gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Mexicansativa (12. Februar 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Team Nicolai (14. Februar 2011)

Trainingseinheit mit den BikeBauer Jungs































Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (14. Februar 2011)

Schöne Bilder, wie immer Thomas! 

Extra für Dich:


----------



## Team Nicolai (14. Februar 2011)

geile karre

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## nillo (14. Februar 2011)

@Team Nicolai  : sehr geile pic`s.
Welcher Vorbau/Lenker Kombination fährst du an dem evo ???

mfg

nilo


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. Februar 2011)

Sieht nach Spank Spike und .77 Direct Mount aus.


----------



## Kunstflieger (14. Februar 2011)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Sieht nach Spank Spike und .77 Direct Mount aus.



Jo stimmt, gerade noch gestreichelt


----------



## Lahr-Biker (19. Februar 2011)

HI,
lege mir vll ein Nicolai zu kann mir jemand sagen welches maß der steuersatz hat 1 1/8 oder 1 1/5, finde dazu nichts auf der homepage.


----------



## Timmy35 (19. Februar 2011)

Wahlweise 1 1/8 oder 1.5 zoll. 1 1/5 zoll gibt es nicht.


----------



## Lahr-Biker (19. Februar 2011)

und spezielle für das ion st? 1 1/8?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. Februar 2011)

standard ist 1 1/8, 1.5 kostet 120 extra (abgesehen vom ufo)

P.S.: Falscher thread!


----------



## Lahr-Biker (19. Februar 2011)

ja ich weis wollte nur nicht suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Februar 2011)

Freies Training " BikeBauer"






















Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## WODAN (19. Februar 2011)

Was, Thomas?
Ein Fremdfabrikat


----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Februar 2011)

Das ist unser Noah unser neues Talent, sein UFO ST ist nächste Woche fertig!!

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## p.2-max (27. Februar 2011)

hier ein paar bilder von heute:









 



noch mehr von heute gibts hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/37892

Gruß
max


----------



## der Digge (6. März 2011)

Winterschlaf beendet


----------



## Ti-Max (6. März 2011)

Alter Rocker


----------



## Morti (7. März 2011)

mein ION wurde auch mal wieder ausgeführt:


----------



## p.2-max (7. März 2011)

cooles bild andi 

hier ich:


----------



## p.2-max (8. März 2011)

endlich sonne 

wurde natürlich genutzt:





gruß
max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (8. März 2011)

Das letzte finde ich mal richtig gut gelungen. Kompliment an Fotograf und Fahrer!


----------



## p.2-max (8. März 2011)

danke!


----------



## KHUJAND (8. März 2011)




----------



## p.2-max (8. März 2011)

mittagsschlaf muss sein, egal ob hund oder mensch!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (8. März 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> mittagsschlaf muss sein, egal ob hund oder mensch!!!



von wg. mittagsschlaf... 
es ist ein entspannungs schläfchen nach meiner gallen OP.

so langsam komme ich wieder aufe beine.


----------



## p.2-max (8. März 2011)

oh, dann eine weitere gute genesung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (8. März 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> oh, dann eine weitere gute genesung.



DANKE


----------



## Luke-VTT (8. März 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> oh, dann eine weitere gute genesung.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! Der Hund ist übrigens echt knuffig.


----------



## stuk (8. März 2011)

gute besserung auch von mir


----------



## Mexicansativa (8. März 2011)

von mir auch alles gute!!


----------



## KHUJAND (8. März 2011)

is ja schon gut leute. . . 
bin ja wieder fast der alte,- blos ohne 2,7cm gr. gallen stein im bauch. 
von wegen "steine im magen"  

DANKE euch


----------



## kroiterfee (9. März 2011)

alles gute artur!

die drei aus hh.


----------



## Team Nicolai (15. März 2011)

zurück zum wesentlichem!!





















Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. März 2011)

und wo ist der Helm 

Schöne Bilder


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (21. März 2011)

Local Spot bei schönstem Wetter


----------



## guru39 (21. März 2011)

bei unzZ uff´m Berch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (21. März 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> bei unzZ uff´m Berch.



Fett Alder


----------



## guru39 (21. März 2011)

isch bin a Froh das die misch mol widda Abgelichtet hod


----------



## Carnologe (21. März 2011)

Von den Farben her könnte es 'n Gockel sein


----------



## guru39 (21. März 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Von den Farben her könnte es 'n Gockel sein




Ärschloch


----------



## Stagediver (24. März 2011)

Bayerische DH-Meisterschaft 2010 (scho bissl her  )













Grüsse


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. März 2011)

Low speed drop ... bißchen spielen während der Nachmittagrunde









Gute Besserung Khujand


----------



## p.2-max (27. März 2011)

und mal wieder bilder von mir.... 
von heute:




ich 




der niggi 




und der thomas

war sehr lustig heute 

gruß
max


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2011)

Pöttler brauchen keinen Helm.


----------



## Ti-Max (28. März 2011)

Ich krieg in meinem Alter immer noch was hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (28. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Pöttler brauchen keinen Helm.



Anscheinend doch, den bei dem sind  durch den Fahrtwind schon alle Haare vorne abgebrochen.


----------



## Ti-Max (28. März 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Anscheinend doch, den bei dem sind  durch den Fahrtwind schon alle Haare vorne abgebrochen.



Die kleben noch im Helm...

Schei$$ Diskriminierung Die Weiber aber stehen drauf, insbesondere wenn man mit einem 50 Euro Schein wedelt...


----------



## KHUJAND (29. März 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Die kleben noch im Helm...
> 
> Schei$$ Diskriminierung Die Weiber aber stehen drauf, insbesondere wenn man mit einem 50 Euro Schein wedelt...



lol...


----------



## stuk (29. März 2011)

DAS ist kein Helm????


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (30. März 2011)

Belgien Chaudfontaine 




Homespot


----------



## chickenway-user (31. März 2011)

Das Blaue und das Gelbe...
Die anderen Räder einfach ignorieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pum4d4ce (31. März 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Das Blaue und das Gelbe...
> Die anderen Räder einfach ignorieren.



Verdammt gutes Video


----------



## pratt (9. April 2011)

Truppenübungsplatz Buschmühle, in der Dämmerung, mit meinem Lieblingsrad, den sehr technischen Steilhang hinter dem Übungshaus vom THW runter


----------



## richard.a (10. April 2011)

....war heute ein wenig mit meinem -N- im Wald spielen....


----------



## Jackass1987 (10. April 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Das Blaue und das Gelbe...
> Die anderen Räder einfach ignorieren.



Hallo,

gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Wie habt ihr denn die Onboard Kamera fest gemacht ? Ich find die Perspektive extrem gut. 

MfG Erik


----------



## chickenway-user (10. April 2011)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Wie habt ihr denn die Onboard Kamera fest gemacht ? Ich find die Perspektive extrem gut.
> 
> MfG Erik



Es gibt da so nen umgedrehten Rucksackriemen, mit dem kann man sie sich vor den Bauch binden...


----------



## 2Pac (11. April 2011)




----------



## User85319 (11. April 2011)

spielen


----------



## habbadu (11. April 2011)

@ Metalfranke: schöne Perspektive


----------



## Rockcity Roller (12. April 2011)




----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. April 2011)

Knaller!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (12. April 2011)

Ist der Neue Track in den Filthys fertig?


----------



## schnubbi81 (12. April 2011)

Kleiner Max und meine Wenigkeit aus dem Beerfeldenforum:


----------



## p.2-max (12. April 2011)

jaaa geilo!!! danke macus fürs finden  und danke an den fotografen!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (12. April 2011)

#179


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. April 2011)

Phääät!


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. April 2011)

richtig geile Ägtschn-bilder  

Gruß

Fibbs - ich brauch auch ein ION


----------



## Cleaner33 (22. April 2011)

So,hier mal mein ehemaliges Nicolai beim Trek Bike Attak 2009:
http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/sportograf64620xmn1ypoud.jpg
http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/sportograf6460wmrhct84ki.jpg
 http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/sportograf6461zb3tuwe562.jpg

Und nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## stuk (24. April 2011)

spontan eine woche zum touren am gardasee gewesen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8241379&postcount=1190


----------



## Cleaner33 (24. April 2011)

@stuk......das ist so geil......gute Idee!!
Wo isn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (24. April 2011)

gardasee
lageltal
nord westlich von arco.

wird noch mehr serien mit den kollegen geben...


----------



## petete2000 (24. April 2011)

Heubach Rosenstein Bikepark.


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. April 2011)

Letzte Woche aus Wibe: 
GB2 im Einsatz 











Danke an " jessethelion " für die Bilder


----------



## Team Nicolai (25. April 2011)

Cool!! nur die Protektion ist etwas untermotorisiert!!


----------



## chickenway-user (25. April 2011)

Klassiker mit neuem Rad:


----------



## stuk (26. April 2011)

das gelbe hast du doch auch mit, oder?
glaube es/dich am k-freitag vor ort gesehen zu haben.
schönes verbotenes brione foto....
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (26. April 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> das gelbe hast du doch auch mit, oder?
> glaube es/dich am k-freitag vor ort gesehen zu haben.
> schönes verbotenes brione foto....
> mfg



Haja, sag halt was. Mit was für nem Rad warst du denn da?


----------



## WODAN (26. April 2011)

Noch keine große Aktion, kommt aber in ein paar Jahren


----------



## stuk (27. April 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Haja, sag halt was. Mit was für nem Rad warst du denn da?



klar, hätte ich auch, ging aber recht schnell, wir lagen nach der letzten tour gegen 17 uhr am strand, kurz vor dem tunnel nach riva und ihr seid mit ner ganzen Truppe übern Radweg Richtung Riva gerollt.

ich war mit einem grauen AM dort, meist war ein gepimtes weisses Mädchentrek auch noch in der Nähe.

mfg


----------



## pfalz (27. April 2011)

Mal das Neue eingeweiht:


----------



## de´ AK77 (27. April 2011)

SauBär Pälzär

und wie rollts?!?!


----------



## pfalz (27. April 2011)

aaaaach, gschmeidig wie'd sau...wollt gar nemma runner vun dem Bock


----------



## guru39 (28. April 2011)

Neulich in Heidelberg


----------



## softbiker (28. April 2011)

Hey Rainer Weit und breit kein Baum und den einen erwischst du
Respekt

Schöne Flowline. Beneide dich grad ein bissl. Mit meinem Hosen********r ist momentan so gar nix mit biken.

Aber im Puff bin ich heuer wieder dabei, sofern was zamgeht.


----------



## c_w (28. April 2011)

hehe


----------



## guru39 (28. April 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> .
> 
> Aber im Puff bin ich heuer wieder dabei, sofern was zamgeht.



Na klar geht da dieses Jahr wieder was, 13-14.08.2011 is anvisiert 

Wenn es soweit ist mach ich wieder nen Fred auf  

piss die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (28. April 2011)

Guten Abend.

Hier ein paar Bilder wie ich mein Ufo eingefahen bin.
Leider bin ich im Zweiten Rennlauf gestürzt und im ersten ein dicken fehler gemacht .

Mehr Bilder in Meiner Gallery unter Aktion


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2011)

Schwarze Seite Halde Haniel


----------



## stuk (3. Mai 2011)

la palma sieht auch nicht schöner aus.......


----------



## hands diamond (3. Mai 2011)

Am Sonntag in Albstadt:


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Mai 2011)

Sehr geil!


----------



## petete2000 (3. Mai 2011)

Unterwegs mit Papa.


----------



## Mythilos (3. Mai 2011)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Am Sonntag in Albstadt:



is das ein reguläres AM(Rohrsatz)?

Wenn ich das so sehe, dann ist mein AM eher im Streichelzoo unterwegs...
Gabel Lyrik Coil 170mm?


----------



## der-gute (3. Mai 2011)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Am Sonntag in Albstadt:



BAM

Albstadt hat ja mächtig umgebaut ;-)


----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2011)

Fettes pic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (3. Mai 2011)

petete2000 schrieb:


> Unterwegs mit Papa.



machst' eine gute Figur


----------



## Lahr-Biker (3. Mai 2011)

welche rahmengröße bei 1.85m?


----------



## guru39 (3. Mai 2011)

L


----------



## pfalz (3. Mai 2011)

vun letzschdens im Wald...





und plumps...





Danke an Andi für die Bilder!


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Mai 2011)

Mythilos schrieb:


> is das ein reguläres AM(Rohrsatz)?
> 
> Wenn ich das so sehe, dann ist mein AM eher im Streichelzoo unterwegs...
> Gabel Lyrik Coil 170mm?



AFR Unterrohr und Lyrik 170 DH.


----------



## de´ AK77 (3. Mai 2011)

@PälzÄr, bist ja ned wieder zu erkennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (4. Mai 2011)

Freut mich, dass Euch das Foto gefällt. 

Noch eine Ergänzung zur Gabel: Ist die Solo Air.


----------



## pfalz (4. Mai 2011)

@AK:

isch hab so mei Momende...


----------



## habbadu (4. Mai 2011)

@ Palz: Darauf eine fette Riesling-Schorle


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> machst' eine gute Figur



ganz der Papa


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Mai 2011)

Bester Bikepark


----------



## stuk (9. Mai 2011)

schönes shirt
und hoffe ein schönes WE gehabt zu haben


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Mai 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> schönes shirt
> und hoffe ein schönes WE gehabt zu haben



ja... Willingen war einfach zu gut. 
 mein Helius AM liebt die Freeridestrecke in Willingen.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (9. Mai 2011)

> Bester Bikepark


Kann ich nur bestätigen!


----------



## Bergamonster (9. Mai 2011)

hier mal noch par Bilder aus Whistler 2010 von meinem Kumpel und mir =)


----------



## Stagediver (9. Mai 2011)

Wunderschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (9. Mai 2011)

Hammer!


----------



## trailterror (9. Mai 2011)




----------



## guru39 (9. Mai 2011)

Bergamonster schrieb:


> hier mal noch par Bilder aus Whistler 2010 von meinem Kumpel und mir =)



Zu welcher Jahreszeit sollte man am besten dahin?

Hammerbilder 

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## Bergamonster (10. Mai 2011)

Danke =)
Also wir waren von Mitte Juli bis Mitte September, zum fahren ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Zeit von Mitte August bis Mitte oder Ende September. Im Juli und August ist es teilweise noch ziemlich heiß und es ist viel los, besonders natürlich am Crankworx. Außerdem sind gegen Ende des Jahres die Trails viel geiler weil die Jungs bis dahin alles wieder aufgepeppelt haben. So konnten wir einen perfekt neu gemachten Dirtmerchant, eine verbesserte A-Line und einen nagelneuen Slopestyletrail neben Ninja Cougar genießen. Das war Anfang September und der Bikepark war teilweise besonders auf Garbo wie leergefegt. Klar im September hat man auch mal schlechtes Wetter und es ist kalt aber das ist auch richtig geil! Siehe vorletztes Bild =)


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Mai 2011)

Bergamonster schrieb:


> Also wir waren von Mitte Juli bis Mitte September.



und was sagt man dort über NICOLAI Bikes ?


----------



## pfalz (10. Mai 2011)

Wir waren letztes jahr in der letzten Augustwoche dort, war perfekt. Noch angenehm warm, nicht zu heiß, alle Trails in Top-Zustand. Einen Tag gabs ein bissl Regen, aber das war kein problem. Leider war Blue Velvet nur die letzten Tage offen...dafür kaum was los ganz oben 



> und was sagt man dort über NICOLAI Bikes ?



musste jedes mal am Lift die Dämpferbefestigung mit der Zugstange am UFO erklären


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (10. Mai 2011)

Ab Oktober ist dort alles dicht, oder? Wollte von Anfang Oktober bis Ende Juni rüber nach Kanada und dann auch mal ein paar Parks abklappern. Die machen dort aber erst im Juni auf, oder?


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Mai 2011)

Die Whistler-Bilder sind genial und auch die Willingen-Fotos machen Laune


----------



## anna 92 (10. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (11. Mai 2011)

Mit dem GB2 im Pott


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Mai 2011)

Schöne Bilder auf der Seite.

Die Impressionen aus BC sind Hammer 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Bergamonster (11. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und was sagt man dort über NICOLAI Bikes ?



Nice Bikes  Die Kanadier sind recht begeistert^^
ja die meisten Parks haben ab Juni oder Ende Mai offen bis etwa Oktober je nach Schnee


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (11. Mai 2011)




----------



## habbadu (11. Mai 2011)

Jedes einzelne Bild auf dieser Seite macht richtig Spaß
So könnte es ewig weitergehen


----------



## timtim (12. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (13. Mai 2011)

@timtim : bild gefällt mir richtig gut !!!!!


----------



## Dittmosher (14. Mai 2011)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:


>



Tolles Farbenspiel!!!


----------



## FullyBiker (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute ich hätte aktuell ein komplettes, perfekt aufgebautes ION ST wegen Hobbyaufgabe abzugeben, ich könnte mir auch einen Tausch gegen ein CC - Bike, Rennrad, Auto oder Motorrad vorstellen, bei Interesse bei mir melden. Bilder kann ich dann zusenden. Gruß der FullyBiker


----------



## blutbuche (15. Mai 2011)

@saint ...wo kriegt man das grüne trikot her ?


----------



## pfalz (15. Mai 2011)

schau mal hier


----------



## blutbuche (15. Mai 2011)

danke


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2011)

timtim schrieb:


>



jehh


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Mai 2011)

Mini-Action, semigutes Foto, Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht...


----------



## p.2-max (23. Mai 2011)

thread mal wiederbeleben, 
bild von ulrich berghäuser, fahrer ich und location ist der edc todtnau





thx.


----------



## stuk (24. Mai 2011)

touren im laghel-tal (gardasee)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (27. Mai 2011)

Ich will auch mitmachen


----------



## guru39 (27. Mai 2011)

hatt tu kud gemacht


----------



## Tom:-) (27. Mai 2011)

ja, prima! und gute mucke.


----------



## Kontragonist (27. Mai 2011)

Danke


----------



## p.2-max (27. Mai 2011)

so noch nen bild aus wibe am do.





ion am road gap in wibe, sry ist nur mit ner kleinen kammera gemacht und einfach auf die schnelle, aber um die aktion gehts ja....


----------



## guru39 (27. Mai 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> aber um die aktion gehts ja....



jep


----------



## Kontragonist (27. Mai 2011)

Da brauchtâs schon platz in den Shorts fÃ¼r all die Eier, die da nÃ¶tig sind  Obwohl das wahrscheinlich eher Kopfsache statt eine Frage der Beinkleider ist  So oder so will ich mich aber definitiv auch noch da drÃ¼ber trauen!


----------



## guru39 (27. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du Eier Kochen willst, komm hier vorbei 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8359118#post8359118


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. Mai 2011)

Max du Tier ;-)

Wobei ich 30 (!) Abfahrten am Tag noch männlicher fand. Total druff!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (28. Mai 2011)

30 is fett :O ich habs auf 20 gebracht beim ersten mal WiBe


----------



## JAY-L (28. Mai 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich will auch mitmachen




Bein Nächsten mal die Kammera bitte etwas höher einstellen an der Brustplatte. Dazu einfach die GOPro Upside Down Montieren und im Menue umstellen.


Ansonsten ist das Video klasse!
Gruß
Max


----------



## Kontragonist (28. Mai 2011)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Bein NÃ¤chsten mal die Kammera bitte etwas hÃ¶her einstellen an der Brustplatte. Dazu einfach die GOPro Upside Down Montieren und im Menue umstellen.
> 
> Ansonsten ist das Video klasse!
> GruÃ
> Max



Danke, nette Idee â geht aber nicht: der Winkel ist dann bei beiden Montageklemmen (mit und ohne KrÃ¶pfung) so extrem, dass ihr nur noch mein Kinn bestaunen kÃ¶nntet  Und noch ein DistanzstÃ¼ck einsetzen will ich auch nicht, da die Kamera so schon wie bekloppt wackelt. Hat jemand ânen Plan, wie man die Brustplatte ohne viel Bastelei beruhigt kriegt?

  Edit: Ich nehm alles zurÃ¼ck: man kann den Klipp ja auch von der anderen Seite in die Halterung schieben â werd ich nÃ¤chstes Mal so machen


----------



## Jayjay94 (28. Mai 2011)

Hier mein Helius AFR 11 in Action

Drauf sitze natürlich ich


----------



## lomo (30. Mai 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Mini-Action, semigutes Foto, Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht...



Schickes Trikot!


----------



## Ti-Max (31. Mai 2011)

Gestern beim Flachlegen

Wir fangen mal mit einer Winkelhalbierenden an...






Es geht noch ein Stückchen weiter, bevor ich mir das Handgelenk breche Die Entschlossenheit sieht man mir hoffentlich an







Und zurück, wieder Anlauf nehmen






Bilder wie immer grenzwertig

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2011)

ahh im Ruhrpark treibste dich also rum...


----------



## Ti-Max (31. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ahh im Ruhrpark treibste dich also rum...



Ist doch ein Klassiker und bei mir um die Ecke. Dort habe ich vor 20 Jahren angefangen


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ist doch ein Klassiker und bei mir um die Ecke. Dort habe ich vor 20 Jahren angefangen


kenn ich kenn ich^^

wie schautz aus,-bikefestival winterberg kommste mit ?


----------



## Ti-Max (31. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kenn ich kenn ich^^
> 
> wie schautz aus,-bikefestival winterberg kommste mit ?



Muss ich mal schauen, meld mich bei Dir, oder können wir am Donnerstag besprechen


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Muss ich mal schauen, meld mich bei Dir, oder können wir am Donnerstag besprechen



ja bei der "donnerstagsrunde"


----------



## e.x.y. (31. Mai 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich will auch mitmachen



benötige mal wieder ne track id vom ersten titel


----------



## Kontragonist (1. Juni 2011)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> benötige mal wieder ne track id vom ersten titel



#1: K+D+B
 #2: Another World

 Jeweils vom Album "Further" der grandiosen Chemical Brothers. Das Album gibts für 2 Euro mehr mit DVD eines Videoprojekts zu kaufen  Das kommt zwar ohne MTB aus, ist aber trotzdem Sahne


----------



## e.x.y. (2. Juni 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> #1: K+D+B
> #2: Another World
> 
> Jeweils vom Album "Further" der grandiosen Chemical Brothers. Das Album gibtâs fÃ¼r 2 Euro mehr mit DVD eines Videoprojekts zu kaufen â Das kommt zwar ohne MTB aus, ist aber trotzdem Sahne




jeaaa fette sache, dank dir


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Juni 2011)

Mein Nicolai geht fremd:







Gleicher Sprung wie ich oben...


----------



## Dittmosher (6. Juni 2011)

Mit diesen Bildern geht ein großes Dankeschön an NICOLAI für mein Custom bmxtb!!!

Danke an Kalle, Marcel und die ganze Nicolaimannschaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (6. Juni 2011)

das sind echt top dirtbilder!!! echt hammer, gefällt mir!


----------



## JAY-L (7. Juni 2011)

Mein AC beim Droppen im Allgäu


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Juni 2011)

Die Dirtbilder sind fein


----------



## trailterror (7. Juni 2011)

....find ich auch


----------



## Kuwahades (7. Juni 2011)

gut gemosht


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Juni 2011)

Hier mal unser Tom auf dem Weg zum schnellsten deutschen U19 !!! Natürlich auf dem ION!

Im Hintergrund die Fanboys und -grils






Auch fett: Der Birk


----------



## Mexicansativa (9. Juni 2011)

War echt geil Das Wochenende!!


----------



## trailterror (9. Juni 2011)

das vom birk find ich  super atmosphärisch, fast schon mystisch


----------



## stuk (9. Juni 2011)

Halde im Ruhrgebiet:
finde es lustig das es fast das selbe Bild von einem anderen user gibt.....




danke artur für die tolle beschreibung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2011)

Mal wieder etwas Gestuhle


----------



## Stagediver (11. Juni 2011)

Der Soft-Close-Toilettendeckel ist genial


----------



## sluette (11. Juni 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> ...
> Im Hintergrund die Fanboys und -grils
> ...



ich kann keinen grill sehen...



guru39 schrieb:


> Mal wieder etwas Gestuhle



sehr nett !


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Juni 2011)

Moin, anbei ein paar Bilder. Leider ist die Airtime zu knapp, um noch flacher zu kommen, bei mehr Airtime habe ich aber Angst
Die Angst steht mir ins Gesicht geschrieben

































Quali wie immer schlecht bis mässig, das Pedaltattoo ist frisch 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ge!st (11. Juni 2011)

Ti-Max, dein Nonius ist halt eine Wildkatze, da muss man mit einigen Kratzern rechnen 

Hat dem Fun aber sicher keinen Abbruch getan, die Bilder sprechen für sich


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Juni 2011)

War der Pedalrückschlag vom Eingelenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (11. Juni 2011)

Deine Bilder und Schilderungen lassen doch des öfteren den Wunsch nach einer Nonius Probefahrt aufkeimen


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Juni 2011)

Sollte mit jedem Rad gehen, aber da mein Nonius mein Rad für alle Fälle ist, muss es halt herhalten. Bis jetzt ohne Probleme. Du sitzt ja auch nah an der Quelle, so dass eine Probefahrt kein Problem sein sollte


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## timtim (13. Juni 2011)

am Geisskopf ! ich liebe diese Strecke...................


----------



## petete2000 (14. Juni 2011)

Pfingstfahrt.


----------



## p.2-max (14. Juni 2011)

so von mir auch was, die helmcam aufnahmen aus willingen:


natürlich auf nicolai... 
ion rules


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Juni 2011)

Sieht sehr geschmeidig aus 

Wieso decken die immer das Roadgap ab

Hat das einen Hintergrund

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## p.2-max (14. Juni 2011)

weil unterm roadgap die maraton fahrer durchfahren...


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Juni 2011)

Klingt logisch 

Danke und Gruss Thorsten


----------



## abbath (14. Juni 2011)

Die Kameraperspektive ist zwar beängstigend, aber der Sound ist auch mal genial. Da hört man richtig, wie Du arbeitest - super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (14. Juni 2011)

Was pfeifft und quietscht denn da immer?


----------



## baiano (14. Juni 2011)

> "Was pfeifft und quietscht denn da immer?"



das sind die Streckenposten!  

Die Perspektive noch ein klein wenig weiter nach vorne, dann wäre es noch besser, aber nichtsdestotrotz klasse gefahren! Respekt!

grussfelix


----------



## p.2-max (14. Juni 2011)

vielen dank


----------



## Harvester (15. Juni 2011)

Also deinen Lauten nach bist du im Ziel an"gekommen"


----------



## Jayjay94 (15. Juni 2011)

Habe das Bild nochmal neu hochgeladen weil es zu groß war siehe unten


----------



## Jayjay94 (15. Juni 2011)

vlt ein bischen groß


----------



## wildbiker (15. Juni 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> das sind echt top dirtbilder!!! echt hammer, gefällt mir!



Joa...echt stark...kann man euch mal live zugucken... 

Das N-dots tshirt hab ich auch


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Juni 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> so von mir auch was, die helmcam aufnahmen aus willingen:
> 
> 
> natürlich auf nicolai...
> ion rules



Ziemlich guter Run 
Kamera vielleicht etwas höher stellen, hatte beim gucken die ganze Zeit so ein Ziehen im Nacken, weil ich versucht habe immer hoch zu schauen.


----------



## Ti-Max (20. Juni 2011)

Man hat mir freundlicherweise einen Table auf meinem Vor-der-Haustür-Spot gebaut. Vielen Dank 

Anbei, wie gewohnt, ein paar schlechte Bilder






















Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (20. Juni 2011)

bilder mit guter action können nicht schlecht sein...


----------



## Kuwahades (20. Juni 2011)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch das How To Video


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Juni 2011)

Spazz im Local Bikepark um die Ecke


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Juni 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch das How To Video



Dazu müsste ich erstmal wissen, was ich da gemacht habe

Spass beiseite, sieht so strange aus, da zu früh abgedrückt wurde. Bin dort gerade dabei, das Rad flach zu legen, was mir immer noch nicht so recht gelingen will, daher muss ich mich noch weiter damit beschäftigen...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Juni 2011)

Noch mal was von unserem Endurotrip:





Jetzt mit den Crossmax-SX bei 13,35 kg.


----------



## SoundVibration (25. Juni 2011)

Nicolas Helius AM + Lightville 301 + noch tolle fremde Bikes + treues Canyon Nerve ES.

BITTE BITTE BITE zieht einen KopfhÃ¶rer an ... and HEAR IT LOUD ! 
DANKE!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEhFwlEIQ8o"]YouTube        - âª"Rainy Midsummer" Mountainbike Skywalk Aachen GoPro Hero HDâ¬â[/nomedia]

Hoffentlich flutscht er durch's Gemanetz ...
SV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (25. Juni 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Noch mal was von unserem Endurotrip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, das gewicht mit 1.5, afr ur und 180er fox so war doch damals dein aufbau, oder?


----------



## trailterror (25. Juni 2011)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Nicolas Helius AM + Lightville 301 + noch tolle fremde Bikes + treues Canyon Nerve ES.
> 
> BITTE BITTE BITE zieht einen KopfhÃ¶rer an ... and HEAR IT LOUD !
> DANKE!
> ...




Ich find das video super gelungen 

Welche farbe hat das am? Raw/silber elox.... Bin mittlerweile auch auf dem farblichen trip


----------



## Helium (25. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Juni 2011)

Jupp, so war bzw ist der Aufbau. Gruß


----------



## SoundVibration (25. Juni 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich find das video super gelungen
> 
> Welche farbe hat das am? Raw/silber elox.... Bin mittlerweile auch auf dem farblichen trip



Ja, das Helius AM ist raw silber. So könnte mein neues Bike 2011/2012 aussehen ...
SV


----------



## Ti-Max (30. Juni 2011)

Ein paar Willingen Pics vom legendären Schroeti.

Fahrer sind GMP-Alex, Sohn vom Schroeti, und meine Wenigkeit (der Dickere... )

Gruss Thorsten









Einmal links, einmal rechts...


----------



## kobiZ (1. Juli 2011)

Beerfelden


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2011)

habs vergessen hier zu Posten


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2011)

^^ supa!


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Juli 2011)

Flow ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (11. Juli 2011)

... ein Nicolai in Ilmenau:


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Juli 2011)

Der Gino, da treibt er sich also rum


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2011)

schönes Video  nur es wackelt immer so


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. Juli 2011)

Suchbild 
Mit dem GB2 nach Les Crosset


----------



## LeichteGranate (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab neulich mal ein paar Nicolais in Action fotografiert:













MfG Moritz


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Juli 2011)

harburger berge?


----------



## Timmy35 (16. Juli 2011)

Solling-Funpark in Merxhausen bei Holzminden (Südniedersachsen)


----------



## tanchoplatinum (16. Juli 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


Bild ist vom David Schultheiß von Whyex.


----------



## Jendo (18. Juli 2011)

tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> Bild ist vom David Schultheiß von Whyex.



Schönes Bild von David! Und da das Thema Nicolai und Whyex einmal da ist:

mfg
Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shtfrstrnlkhll (18. Juli 2011)

Tolles Video, gut gemacht!!


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Juli 2011)

so, mal wieder Zeit für richtig schlechte Bildqualität.

So langsam geht es in Richtung 90 Grad, täuscht etwas von der Perspektive, da von links aufgenommen ... 

Gabel wird heute gewechselt, hat nur noch 10 cm Federweg ... 










Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Team Nicolai (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Der BikeBauer in Bad Wildbad 2011.











Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Stagediver (25. Juli 2011)

@ Team Nicolai: feine Racingbilder

Hier sind noch ein paar von mir beim diesjährigen Megavalanche.
Leider bin ich in der Quali megamäßig abgeflogen und musste das Rennen beenden. 
...Nasenbein und Handgelenk gebrochen... 






















Grüsse Ingolf


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Juli 2011)

geile bilder! ich glaub meine bikeparkschlampe wird mal ein lambda...


----------



## Stagediver (26. Juli 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> geile bilder! ich glaub meine bikeparkschlampe wird mal ein lambda...



Danke,

das ehrt mich und meine alte Dame sehr  

Grüsse Ingolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (26. Juli 2011)

Geniale Bilder, Ingolf!

Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall


----------



## Stagediver (28. Juli 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Geniale Bilder, Ingolf!
> 
> Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall




Danke dir,

ich hoffe, dass ich nächste Saison wieder am Start bin.

Grüsse


----------



## WiKiFRee (28. Juli 2011)

Mal das AFR auf dem Hometrail ausgeführt...





...und Spass gehabt


----------



## kobiZ (28. Juli 2011)

sehr geiles bild!!


----------



## Kuwahades (28. Juli 2011)

ja sehr schönes Foto !


----------



## guru39 (28. Juli 2011)

geiles Pic Wiki


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. Juli 2011)

Die erste Vereinstruppe ist wieder aus Portes du soleil zurück - suuuuper Wetter ;-( 
Vielleicht hat Gruppe 2 mehr Glück...
Aber trotzdem viel Spaß gehabt. Immerwieder geil dort. 

Birk rockt:



Fotoquelle: EURO


----------



## trailterror (30. Juli 2011)

Fettes pic 

War letztes wochende da; wetter auch fürn arsch, dennoch geile schlammschlacht 

Wo biste genau gewesen?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. Juli 2011)

Wir haben wieder ein Chalet in Morzine gebucht. Von da aus ist man immer recht flexibel und kann fast überall mal hin.


----------



## trailterror (31. Juli 2011)

Na denne.... Haut rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. Juli 2011)

Wo warst du?


----------



## trailterror (31. Juli 2011)

Les Gets


----------



## Ti-Max (2. August 2011)

So, wie gewohnt, wieder mal ein Bild in grausiger Qualität...







Gruss Thorsten


----------



## OldSchool (2. August 2011)

Scheinst ja ein absoluter Tabletop Fetischist zu sein.


----------



## p.2-max (2. August 2011)

und anscheinend keinen anderen kicker...  trotzdem cool.

birk rockt übelst, schade das du samstag nicht mehr gefahren bist...


----------



## Ti-Max (2. August 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Scheinst ja ein absoluter Tabletop Fetischist zu sein.



Jepp, war aber ein langer und steiniger Weg, siehe hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/40414

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (2. August 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> und anscheinend keinen anderen kicker...  trotzdem cool.



Danke, hab auch noch einen Table als Sprungvorlage im Angebot, da ist die Bildqualität aber noch schlechter...






Sind übrigens keine Serienbilder, sondern ein Bild pro Sprung, was eine Kontrolle für mich schwierig macht. Mir kommt es immer flacher vor als es ist. Kann mich nur daran orientieren, ob mein rechter Arm an der Schulter anschlägt. Hier sind es eigentlich 90 Grad -> Projekt beendet, jetzt wird gewhipt ...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## der Digge (2. August 2011)

Yeah! 

hier mal paar Helmcam Snaps von Sonntag


----------



## Ti-Max (2. August 2011)

Cool David, ich habe Euch für Sonntag beneidet. Musste mit der Mutti CC fahren

PS: Dein Lenker ist zu breit 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (3. August 2011)

Pila 2011. Ion und ich auf dem Weg nach unten...


----------



## Locke_Denny (4. August 2011)

*Whistler - Mountain 07.2011*

Bike: Nicolai Argon FR



gruesse aus den Staaten


----------



## Stagediver (4. August 2011)

Locke-Denny,

Klasse gefahren

Traumhafte Strecken


Grüsse


----------



## pfalz (4. August 2011)

Aaaaah...ich will auch wieder hin


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2011)

ich war da noch nie, würd aber auch mit dem Argon FR dort fahren

zur Not!

kann man 4 Räder im Flieger mitnehmen?

;-)


----------



## nollak (5. August 2011)

Klar, wirst du nur gut bezahlen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. August 2011)

Muharrr


----------



## der Digge (7. August 2011)

Video zu den Bildern oben


----------



## Ti-Max (7. August 2011)

Yeah, schön gefahren auf schöner Strecke


----------



## guru39 (7. August 2011)

hier mal etwas aus Leogang.


----------



## kroiterfee (8. August 2011)

geilo! ihr habt die hh/dresden-connection getroffen?


----------



## guru39 (8. August 2011)

jap!


----------



## Ti-Max (10. August 2011)

Moin,

schlechte Bilder ist man ja von mir gewohnt, die gleiche Kamera kann auch schlechte Videos 

Die Hintergrundgeräusche sind eine Mischung aus vorbeifahrenden Zügen, Ball gegen Stahlzaun, Reboundschmatzen und Chris King Surren.

Hier die Slow Motion Version, in Realtime sieht das alles so schnell aus ... 


Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. August 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Diamondaine (10. August 2011)

Heute endlich mal Fotos beim Fahren mit meinem Helius ST gemacht. 
Sind nicht die besten und auch nicht bearbeitet, aber darum geht's ja nicht


----------



## Ti-Max (11. August 2011)

Na ja, so schlecht sind die Bilder auch nicht. Da habe ich schon schlechtere hier gesehen 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (11. August 2011)




----------



## Kontragonist (11. August 2011)

Cool!


----------



## guru39 (11. August 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>



für mich das FDW


----------



## ibislover (12. August 2011)

echt gutes bild artur!


----------



## Locke_Denny (12. August 2011)

nice pic


----------



## stuk (12. August 2011)

klasse artur,
maschinenbau trifft design


----------



## hspteiler (12. August 2011)

Der Forumspamgott hat wieder zugeschlagen.....!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (12. August 2011)

DANKE Leute. hier ist es etwas grösser.  






die Brücke ist der Hammer. 

--> http://www.google.de/search?tbm=isc...l0l219l219l2-1l1l0&q="Slinky springs to fame"


----------



## chridsche (12. August 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (15. August 2011)

Artur im Teilchenbeschleuniger


----------



## Ti-Max (15. August 2011)

Moin, die wohl vorerst letzten TT-Bilder von mir, wird ja sonst langweilig, muß also mal was Neues ausprobieren 












Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Kuwahades (15. August 2011)

jetzt stimmt aber auch die Bildqualität 
und es wird Zeit für das How to Table Top Video


----------



## Ti-Max (15. August 2011)

Dank Dir, die Bildqualität ist gerade so ok, mehr gibt die Kamera auch nicht her.

Das How-To Video vom User Highsider kann ich nur empfehlen, zumal meine Videokünste ähnlich schlecht sind...

Ansonsten hilft nur üben, üben, üben, dann wird das auch schon 

Gruß Thorsten

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jhZkWjgEII"]how to tabletop (deutsch)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Pum4d4ce (19. August 2011)

Was kleines aus Lac Blanc mim AFR


----------



## DJT (21. August 2011)

Lenzerheide:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (22. August 2011)




----------



## Ti-Max (22. August 2011)

Jepp, ebenfalls  und schöne Bilder.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## chickenway-user (22. August 2011)

Geil!


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. August 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> Lenzerheide:



Warst Donnerstag schon am Start? Sind 1-2 mal parallel gerollt


----------



## guru39 (22. August 2011)

Was vom KS


----------



## trailterror (22. August 2011)




----------



## de´ AK77 (22. August 2011)

Alder Styler


----------



## psc1 (23. August 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was vom KS
> ...




katschiiinnnnngggg


----------



## WODAN (23. August 2011)

Hier noch mehr action vom KS 







Quelle: http://traildiaries.de/


----------



## Kuwahades (23. August 2011)

Gudn Bernd,
bistde wieder da ?
wie wars ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (23. August 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Warst Donnerstag schon am Start? Sind 1-2 mal parallel gerollt



Ne, ich war leider nur am Samstag


----------



## Schoschi (23. August 2011)

Hi,

mir ist heut ein altes aber schönes Pic vom Geißkopf in die Hände gefallen!





PS. wie krieg ich so ein Bild eigentlich größer?


----------



## guru39 (23. August 2011)




----------



## Schoschi (23. August 2011)

hmm, danke, aber wie geht das?


----------



## guru39 (23. August 2011)

rechts neben dem Bild steht das: Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML das klickst du an.

Dann musst du das erste oder das zweite anklicken und kopieren, je nach Bildgröße, das ganze fügst du dann ein und gut ist.

Das kann sogar ich  

raus kommt dann sowas.


----------



## Schoschi (24. August 2011)

ok, danke. Alter Fuchs!!!


----------



## Edelglatze (25. August 2011)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Mein AC beim Droppen im Allgäu



ist das die brücke in der nähe vom campingplatz bannwaldsee?


----------



## acid-driver (25. August 2011)

zwar nicht ganz so gut wie eure bilder, aber immerhin mal was aus dem wäldchen bei uns


----------



## wunny1980 (28. August 2011)

nicolai helius am gegen helius afr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunny1980 (28. August 2011)

nicolai helius am gegen helius afr.


----------



## trailterror (28. August 2011)

Und wo ist nun wer?


----------



## wunny1980 (28. August 2011)

das afr ist natürlich vorne.  federweg ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch mehr federweg oder fahrkönnen.


----------



## guru39 (29. August 2011)




----------



## guru39 (29. August 2011)

wunny1980 schrieb:


> nicolai helius am gegen helius afr.



gefällt mir


----------



## Stagediver (29. August 2011)

wunny1980 schrieb:


> nicolai helius am gegen helius afr.




Feiner Streifen 

Aufgrund des Videotitels hätte ich mir ja eigentlich das gleichnamige Lied von Ryker´s dazu gewünscht ...auch wenns nicht zum Flow passt  


Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (29. August 2011)

Leider an vielen Stellen zu weit weg... und nächstes Mal den Trinkschlauch wegpacken ;-)
Aber sonst gutes Video


----------



## Kuwahades (31. August 2011)

Grinsekater schrieb:


> Gestern. Demoday @ Eurobike.


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2011)

Da kann ich nicht ganz mithalten .....





Letzten Sonntag in Flims - The Never End


----------



## Kuwahades (31. August 2011)

Du bist aber auch überall vertreten


----------



## Diamondaine (31. August 2011)

Schönes Pic, kannst du zufällig nen Vergleich von Neverend zu runca trail ziehen? War schon zweimal dieses Jahr in Flims/Chur aber Neverend sind wir dann nie gefahren


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2011)

nee leider nicht 

kleines Filmchen 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28366552"]The Never End on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Ti-Max (1. September 2011)

Neue Kamera getestet. Bei schlechtem Licht um 19.00 Uhr und bedecktem Himmel ganz passabel. Mit den Einstellungen muss ich noch ein wenig spielen...










Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Kuwahades (1. September 2011)

du bräuchtest eigentlich ein UFO, bei den vielen Sichtungen hier


----------



## Ti-Max (1. September 2011)

Ich brauch viel dringender einen passablen Gesichtsausdruck


----------



## KHUJAND (1. September 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich brauch viel dringender einen passablen Gesichtsausdruck



hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (1. September 2011)

Artur, Du alter Brückenracer


----------



## hands diamond (1. September 2011)

Gestern einen hammer Tag in AT gehabt...


----------



## trailterror (1. September 2011)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Gestern einen hammer Tag in AT gehabt...



wow


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. September 2011)

Sau geil!


----------



## ride_it (2. September 2011)

hier mal ein paar Bilder aus Beerfelden:


----------



## Ti-Max (2. September 2011)

Hast Du die Bilder nach Qualität geordnet 

Spass beiseite, nette Eindrücke


----------



## ride_it (2. September 2011)

mhh ja sorry für die quali der letzten bilder


----------



## Ti-Max (2. September 2011)

Ich bin hier der letzte, der sich darüber beschweren darf ...  Fiel mir aber beim Runterscrollen direkt auf ... Absteigend nach Qualität sortieren


----------



## ride_it (2. September 2011)

ja der erste Eindruck zählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (2. September 2011)

Verstehe


----------



## kobiZ (2. September 2011)

@ ride it: Hab dich schon 2 mal in Beerfelden glaub ich gesehen (bist du öfters da?)


----------



## ride_it (2. September 2011)

ja kann schon gut sein war öfters da (hab immer eins von den 3 jersey wie auf den bilder an  ) da ich jetzt aber umzieh werd ich leider erst mal nicht mehr nach beerfelden können, schade ist eig. ziemlich chillig


----------



## wildbiker (3. September 2011)

... immer nur runterfahren ist doch langweilig...  hoch muss es auch erstmal gehen..  Unterwegs in heimischen Gefilden, das Kaff im Hintergrund kennt hier eh keiner :


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. September 2011)

Nach jedem Auf folgt ein Ab... 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28570603"]Braunlage 03.09.2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## ride_it (4. September 2011)

da präferiere ich aber ganz klar das Ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (4. September 2011)

So, mal nicht nur Tabletop-Versuche ... 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## wildbiker (4. September 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Nach jedem Auf folgt ein Ab...
> 
> Braunlage 03.09.2011 on Vimeo



Sieht gut aus die Strecke... Mach Bock mal da selbst runter zu ballern...

Ist bei uns sowas wie nen Müllberg.Runter gings über ne nette Schotterstrecke... Runter fetzt auch


----------



## Bergamonster (4. September 2011)

Livigno letztens mal...


----------



## KHUJAND (5. September 2011)

Die neue Grafenwalder Abfahrt


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. September 2011)

Fotos sind von User tisch, entstanden am 3.9. in Braunlage, drauf zu sehen bin ich.​


----------



## hands diamond (5. September 2011)

Samstag in Wildbad 




Gopro war am Lenker montiert und auf mich gerichtet.


----------



## nollak (5. September 2011)

So ähnlich gings mir am Freitag in Wildbad auch hab dann nur irgendwann an nem Baum gebremst...


----------



## petete2000 (5. September 2011)

Samstags Tour durch unseren Wald.


----------



## Ti-Max (5. September 2011)

Da kann man super Bachdroppen üben


----------



## pratt (5. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (5. September 2011)

Bergamonster schrieb:


>



Gerade erst gesehen... Das Foto ist der Hammer!


----------



## 0815p (5. September 2011)




----------



## trailterror (5. September 2011)




----------



## p.2-max (5. September 2011)

Livigno und



peter metz schrieb:


>



hammer!!!  ich beneide euch, will auch, sieht echt gut aus...


----------



## 0815p (5. September 2011)

dank euch, eins hab ich noch


----------



## wildbiker (5. September 2011)

Saugeil...


----------



## nicolai.fan (5. September 2011)

Peter


----------



## guru39 (5. September 2011)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Gerade erst gesehen... Das Foto ist der Hammer!



in besserer Qualität bestimmt


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2011)

sackstark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## embee (6. September 2011)

petete2000 schrieb:


> Samstags Tour durch unseren Wald.


Rotbach? nice...


----------



## c_w (6. September 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> in besserer Qualität bestimmt


Falls du den koernigen Himmel meinst... ich finde, erst das macht das bild erst richtig gut!


----------



## KHUJAND (6. September 2011)

embee schrieb:


> Rotbach? nice...


jepp... unser  "hometrail" DANKE !  


Bergamonster  /  peter metz klasse Bilder. 

ps . auch das ist unser homtrail.


----------



## WODAN (6. September 2011)

Todtnau:










Bilder von psc1 > http://www.traildiaries.de


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. September 2011)

Klasse Bilder hier


----------



## Kuwahades (6. September 2011)

sehr schön !
willst du das Ion jetzt immer noch verkaufen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (6. September 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> sehr schön !
> willst du das Ion jetzt immer noch verkaufen ?



Wieso nicht?


----------



## Stagediver (6. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...
> ps . auch das ist unser homtrail.



Schneller und flüssiger Trail 
Würde mir auch gefallen 

Grüsse


----------



## KHUJAND (6. September 2011)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Schneller und flüssiger Trail
> Würde mir auch gefallen
> 
> Grüsse



du kannst z. zeit doch ehh nicht fahren  
morgen ist der beschichter aus dem urlaub zurück ,- dann habe ich neuigkeiten für dich. 

gruss und gute besserung !  

Artur


----------



## Stagediver (6. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du kannst z. zeit doch ehh nicht fahren
> morgen ist der beschichter aus dem urlaub zurück ,- dann habe ich neuigkeiten für dich.
> 
> gruss und gute besserung !
> ...



Wie, ich kann z.Z. nicht fahren?!
Oh, stimmt, da war ja noch was 

Na dann bis demnächst

Grüsse Ingolf


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jepp... unser  "hometrail" DANKE !
> 
> 
> Bergamonster  /  peter metz klasse Bilder.
> ...



muss mal vorbeikommen, so eine Bergehalde scheint mir ideal, zumal inch selbst 10 Jahre im Bergbau gearbeitet habe


----------



## chorge (8. September 2011)

Flowriding im Engadin:


----------



## nollak (8. September 2011)

Schönes Bild!


----------



## hands diamond (8. September 2011)

Hier jetzt das Video aus Wildbad...

Danke @Torsten fürs Schneiden und Halterung schrotten lassen. 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16215


----------



## 0815p (8. September 2011)

@chorge


----------



## powermac (8. September 2011)

@chorge

Wo ist das genau? Piste beim 1. Bild den Piz Nair hoch?

Gruß

Power


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (8. September 2011)

Piz Nair direkt unter der Bahn hoch...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (11. September 2011)

vor paar tagen in leogang. mein bock ist ein ION ST, wobei der bock hier wohl keine rolle spielt...





gruß rainer


----------



## trailterror (11. September 2011)




----------



## WODAN (11. September 2011)




----------



## chorge (11. September 2011)

Saugeiles Bild!


----------



## Ti-Max (11. September 2011)

Jepp, ist doch Leogang, oder...

Anbei ein kleines Hüpferchen. Man beachte, dass beide Ventile senkrecht stehen ...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (11. September 2011)

danke...ja ist leogang!


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2011)

weniger Spektakulär, davor im Wald hinter'm Haus


----------



## Kuwahades (12. September 2011)

sehr schön hinter Deinem Haus, wo kommstn her ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (12. September 2011)

Geiles Bike, schöner Wald - und das mit dem Bauch wird... Hab dieses Jahr 28Kg abgenommen! Und so wie du radelst, kannst du das auch schaffen! Ich finde es immer wieder schön, dass auch Jungs mit "Kessel" gut biken können - was viele HerzFx-, rasierte Beine-, Hungerhaken-Junkies NULL nachvollziehen können. Interessanterweise ist man auch nur ein paar Minuten später oben am Berg, aber zumeist deutlich schneller unten... 
THUMBS UP!!!


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2011)

welcher Bauch  

leider war das dieses Jahr, (15 kg weniger) mein Ziel, leider hat es nicht geklappt sondern ging eher nochetwas die andere Richtung ..... aber ich bleibe daran und aus Niederlagen geht man gestärk hervor


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> sehr schön hinter Deinem Haus, wo kommstn her ?


 
Ist der Sihlwald am Zimmerberg in der Nähe von ZH in der schönen Schweiz. Erstaunlich ich finde immer wieder mal neue Trails ..... 

Leider wurde ein Grossteil des Waldes (Sihlwald) zum Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesen und das Biken ist nur noch auf ausgewiesenen Strecken erlaubt ....


----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2011)

Ti und mzaskar  unsere  alten Kawemser


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2011)

Ich hinterlasse halt gerne Eindruck ..... auch wenn es nur der im Waldboden, respektive im Schnee ist


----------



## WiKiFRee (13. September 2011)

Kleines Endurovideo mit dem AFR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. September 2011)

@WiKiFRee die videos sind mitlerweile so gut,-das gibts garnicht.


----------



## Ti-Max (13. September 2011)

Jepp, geiles Video 

Mein Beitrag zum Thema Boy in the Wood ...


----------



## KHUJAND (13. September 2011)

^^ auch guter style.  ^^

nach oder vor dem futterr holen ,- fürs kanickel ?


----------



## Ti-Max (13. September 2011)

Vor dem Futter holen, für die Meerschweinchen ...


----------



## Stagediver (13. September 2011)

WiKiFRee schrieb:


> Kleines Endurovideo mit dem AFR




Wirklich ein toller und stimmiger Streifen. Kompliment


Grüsse


----------



## nollak (15. September 2011)

Foto ist schon ne bissl älter aber ist mir eben wieder in die Hände gefallen


----------



## Ti-Max (15. September 2011)

Schick

Auch wenn das UFO nicht mehr der jüngste Rahmen ist, ich finde es immer noch saugeil. Auch in der Farbkombi 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Kuwahades (15. September 2011)

Young/Oldtimer fahren kommt nie aus der Mode


----------



## nollak (15. September 2011)

Danke, joa die Farbkombi war am Anfang auch nicht meine Wunschfarbe aber habs halt gebraucht gekauft. Mittlerweile bin aber aber nen großer Freund von Seasickgreen


----------



## Ti-Max (17. September 2011)

Es wird Herbscht...























Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (17. September 2011)

[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## nicolai.fan (17. September 2011)

Peter alle Achtung !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 0815p (17. September 2011)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Peter alle Achtung !!!!!!!!!!



mit den rad,is des kein proplem


----------



## slayerrider (18. September 2011)

Fußstellung beim ersten ist hammer!


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2011)

Ja, das erste Bild macht schon angst und bange
Aber die drauffolgenden beruhigen dann schon wieder
Da will man gleich aufs Rad steigen.....

@Peter: Meins wird fast die gleichen Farbe haben

G.


----------



## 0815p (18. September 2011)

wird zeit das du dir endlich was gscheides kauft


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> wird zeit das du dir endlich was gscheides kauft



Kauf ich mir ja bloß damit ich auch hier was posten kann ...und ich hab nur gescheite Sachen

G.


----------



## 0815p (18. September 2011)

stimmt


----------



## Schoschi (18. September 2011)

Hey Metzla, super Bilder. Wo warn des? Das erste Bild schaut nach Spaß aus wenn mann weiß dass das der Friedel ist!!!!!
Demnächst bin ich auch wieder mit von der Partie! Brauch noch weng a Kondiaufbauphase!!!! 

@Jörg: Du hast dir doch das Nucleon bestellt oder!? Bist du von dieser Getriebeversion mehr überzeugt also von der Pinion(muss sich ja noch behaupten)?!? Oder liegts am Einsatzzweck? Das AM wär ja für dei narrisches Zeuch weng zu unterdimensioniert oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (18. September 2011)

@Peter 



peter metz schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]



bist die Stelle (Fuss-)Fehlerfrei durchgekommen?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> @Jörg: Du hast dir doch das Nucleon bestellt oder!? Bist du von dieser Getriebeversion mehr überzeugt also von der Pinion(muss sich ja noch behaupten)?!? Oder liegts am Einsatzzweck? Das AM wär ja für dei narrisches Zeuch weng zu unterdimensioniert oder?



Ja, das Nucleon ist mehr ein bergaborientierter Freerider mit bergauffahrpotenzial...genau das was ich wollt...und ein sicheres funktionierendes System...ohne Kettenspanner
Wenn das Pinion hält was es verspricht und in 2 Jahren noch exestiert kann man sich ja immernoch ein leichteres BergauftourenAM als Zweitnicolai zulegen

G.


----------



## 0815p (18. September 2011)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @Peter
> 
> 
> 
> bist die Stelle (Fuss-)Fehlerfrei durchgekommen?



ja, aber gestern das erste mal, sonst bins ich immer gschoben war ein traum tag gestern, viel spass, top wetter und nur zwei wandersleut mit 5 hunden dabei, weiss aber ned wie schwer die stelle ist, du kennst dich da besser aus


----------



## Rockcity Roller (18. September 2011)

[quote






[/url][/IMG][/quote]

geil!

der rucksack macht hier auch sinn, vor allem wenn er gut beladen ist =)


----------



## chorge (18. September 2011)

Alter Schwede - RESPEKT!!!

Aber auch weiter oben die Bilder - cool gesprungen!


----------



## chorge (18. September 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> Foto ist schon ne bissl älter aber ist mir eben wieder in die Hände gefallen



UFO RULEZ!!!
Geiles schnelles Bild, geiles Bike, geile Rahmenfarbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (18. September 2011)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> geil!
> 
> der rucksack macht hier auch sinn, vor allem wenn er gut beladen ist =)




So sieht das trotz Rucksack schon wieder etwas Nervenschonender aus ...






lg
Wolfgang


----------



## guru39 (18. September 2011)

Hier mal wieder was von mir 


habsch selbst gesungen


----------



## guru39 (18. September 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Falls du den koernigen Himmel meinst... ich finde, erst das macht das bild erst richtig gut!



Da kann man sich drüber streiten


----------



## OldSchool (19. September 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, das Nucleon ist mehr ein bergaborientierter Freerider mit bergauffahrpotenzial...genau das was ich wollt...und ein sicheres funktionierendes System...ohne Kettenspanner
> Wenn das Pinion hält was es verspricht und in 2 Jahren noch exestiert kann man sich ja immernoch ein leichteres BergauftourenAM als Zweitnicolai zulegen
> 
> G.



Bist du im Fichtelgebirge auf eine Goldader gestoßen??

Ich brauch auch was für neue Nicolais.


----------



## WODAN (19. September 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, das Nucleon ist mehr ein bergaborientierter Freerider mit bergauffahrpotenzial...genau das was ich wollt...und ein sicheres funktionierendes System...ohne Kettenspanner
> Wenn das Pinion hält was es verspricht und in 2 Jahren noch exestiert kann man sich ja immernoch ein leichteres BergauftourenAM als Zweitnicolai zulegen
> 
> G.



Da haben sich ja die stundenlangen Probefahrten in Heidelberg gelohnt


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Da haben sich ja die stundenlangen Probefahrten in Heidelberg gelohnt



Auf jeden Fall Nur der Aufbau dorten war etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig... als AM...und auch diese ständige Angst mit diesem gelblilanen Rad hinzufallen und einen Kratzer rein zu machen

@OldSchool: Nein dummerweise net. Mußte Haus, Auto und Frau in die Sklaverei verkaufen....aber ich wollte halt mal ein Nicolai

G.


----------



## stuk (19. September 2011)

sent 6 gardasee


----------



## cdrei.de (19. September 2011)

@ Stuk

wo ist den mein Bild auf dem sent 6 oder Tremalzo ;-)


----------



## stuk (19. September 2011)

cdrei.de
wie gewünscht:


----------



## cdrei.de (20. September 2011)

@ stuk

oki! geil das Fotos immer so "langweilig" aussehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (21. September 2011)

Ist das dein Helius, das so heiß begehrt ist?





http://www.cdrei.de/vs/news/112/87/Nicolai-bei-C3---heiss-begehrt

edit sagt: habe es im anderen Thread gelesen, dass es deines ist.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. September 2011)

@stuk: Das erste Foto ist auf dem 6er, oder?


----------



## stuk (21. September 2011)

ja ist der sent 6


----------



## 0815p (23. September 2011)

waren gestern mit  drei nico AM unterwegs und ein fremdgeher ( er kauf sich aber nächst jahr auch ein nicolai)
hier paar bildchen






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2011)

man legt doch nicht sein rad aufs schaltwerk.


----------



## 0815p (23. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> man legt doch nicht sein rad aufs schaltwerk.



wenn du den fahrer kennen würdst, dann wüsstest du das das sein kleinstes proplem ist


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> man legt doch nicht sein rad aufs schaltwerk.



Hab ich auch gedacht...

Das blaue AM finde ich sehr schön...


----------



## dadsi (23. September 2011)

die action hat was, aber bitte mal das Eine (3.) mit einer Wasserwaage an der CAM
Sieht auf jeden Fall nach viel Spaß aus


----------



## Brickowski (23. September 2011)

Feierabendrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (24. September 2011)

Schöne bilder peter...

Auch das letzte gefällt


----------



## anjalein (24. September 2011)

Moin,

hab das Foto grad im Fotoalbum gefunden:





Zwar nicht die heftigste Action, aber sehr schön!


----------



## zuspät (24. September 2011)

hey hey nette pics. so langsam will ich auch wieder ein -N-  
wie machts sich den die bos?


----------



## blutbuche (24. September 2011)

hättest mal dein  bass  behalten


----------



## zuspät (24. September 2011)

naja, mitm mein jetzigen radl und service bin ich auch zufrieden (auch aus deutschland). aber iwie wär so a nicolai auch nice
des bass war fürn anfang genau richtig leider zu veraltet...


----------



## blutbuche (24. September 2011)

alt-  nicht = schlecht ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. September 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> alt-  nicht = schlecht ..



erstens: wenn du mal ausschreiben würdest, was du sagen willst, dann würde man dich echt besser verstehen

zweitens: alt ist sicher nicht gleich schlecht, aber bei Fullsuspension-Bikes sieht alt sehr oft ziemlich alt aus. Daran ändert deine, in meinen Augen unerklärliche Passion für alte Nicolai-Rahmen auch nichts.


----------



## blutbuche (25. September 2011)

naja , ich meine damit , dass ich meinem bass sein alter nicht anmerke - weder im ausseh´n , noch in der handhabung . es fährt super hoch - und super runter - und es  gefällt mir . was muss es mehr ??? rüüüüschtüüüsch : NIX


----------



## wildbiker (25. September 2011)

och ma wieder unterwegs... alt rollt und macht genauso Spaß wie was Neues...Nicolai hält und hält und hält ...


----------



## zuspät (25. September 2011)

joa da geb ich recht, die bikes sind eben haltbar (mein bass müsste hier auch irgendwo anzutreffen sein ) des bass hatte für mich einfach nicht des was ich wollte (mehr federweg, iscg, eb-dämpfer, 1.5 steuerrohr, auswechselbare schaltaugen und austauschbare achsaufnahmen) daher der wechsel 

so genug o.t.


----------



## Pure_Power (25. September 2011)




----------



## Ti-Max (26. September 2011)

Das Bild von anjalein ist 

Von gestern, Fahrer Ich, Fotos von der Chefin...


























Mehr noch hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/40414

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## petete2000 (26. September 2011)

Gester war es so gut.


----------



## blutbuche (26. September 2011)

das kleine schaut aber arg verschüchtert ..


----------



## KHUJAND (27. September 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> das kleine schaut aber arg verschüchtert ..



 war sein erster bikepark besuch... ging aber alles prima.


----------



## Kuwahades (27. September 2011)

war er wenigstens mit dem DS unterwegs ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. September 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> war er wenigstens mit dem DS unterwegs ?



ne nicht ganz... er fährt ein grossmann. 






das DS ist in süddeutschland.


----------



## Kuwahades (27. September 2011)

immerhin


----------



## FullyBiker (27. September 2011)

Hi, kann mir jemand helfen : Bei meinem ION ST sind 2,4" Rubber Queen Reifen montiert, vorne ist jedoch der Abstand nach oben zur Federgabel so gut wie null, was kann ich da machen ? Gruß der FullyBiker


----------



## c_w (27. September 2011)

Falscher Thread. Aber was führst du denn für ne Gabel?
Ich fahr die 2.4er Rubberqueen mit ner Revelation und, naja, viel Platz ist da nicht, aber passt.


----------



## FullyBiker (28. September 2011)

Hi, Marzocchi Super T von 2005. Gruß


----------



## stuk (28. September 2011)

kann das ION ja nix für.....
leider passen moderne dicke Reifen nicht durch diese Gabel.
würde eine moderne Gabel empfehlen.


----------



## 0815p (1. Oktober 2011)

[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

kurze runde in der heimat


----------



## trailterror (1. Oktober 2011)

Seeeeehr geil das erste


----------



## nollak (1. Oktober 2011)

Beide super. Sowas hätte ich auch gerne vor der Haustür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (2. Oktober 2011)

dank euch, war heute bei traumwetter in den bergen und hab noch paar fotos






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
hoffe der herbst dauert no lange mit den traumwetter


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2011)

Du solltest langsam überlegen gleich in die Berge zu ziehen 

G.


----------



## 0815p (2. Oktober 2011)

jörg, des stimmt, aber bei und is es doch a schön


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2011)

Ja, diese Bilder aus der Fränkischen wirken auf mich streßfreier...aber nur aus dem Grund weil man da diese stundenlange bergauffrahren nicht im Hintergedanken hat 

G.


----------



## 0815p (2. Oktober 2011)

meist kommt noch stundenlanges bergauftragen dazu


----------



## guru39 (2. Oktober 2011)

mein erstes AM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (3. Oktober 2011)

Von den letzten beiden Tagen 


























Gruss Thorsten


----------



## der Digge (3. Oktober 2011)

Unermütlich


----------



## Ti-Max (4. Oktober 2011)

@digga: Die Viecher hatten Hunger...

Just one shot:






Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Oktober 2011)

an den Arbeitshosen erkennt man doch, dass das Thorstens tägliches Geschäft ist


----------



## Ti-Max (4. Oktober 2011)

Jepp, bin doch ein Malocher. Die Hausen von ES sind top  Flex-Belt für die Wampe 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> an den Arbeitshosen erkennt man doch, dass das Thorstens tägliches Geschäft ist



*hust*  da hast du den chef-banker noch nicht in voller montur gesehen .


----------



## Ti-Max (4. Oktober 2011)

Trotzdem immer noch Malocher  Und Chef zum Glück nicht, das ist auch gut so 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stuk (4. Oktober 2011)

chefs wechseln ständig, malocher bleiben und haben zeit zum biken


----------



## Ti-Max (4. Oktober 2011)

Na ja, auch als Malocher hat man nicht immer Zeit  Zumal die Tage wieder kürzer werden  Nach Feierabend sind dann wieder die Laternen an...


----------



## zuspät (4. Oktober 2011)

die pics machen laune 

@ti-max: nen besseren grund für nen nightride gibts net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (4. Oktober 2011)

@zuspät: Hast recht, ich habe sogar noch eine sündhaft teure Hope-Lampe zu diesen Zwecken angeschafft. Mal schauen... 

Danke und Gruß Thorsten


----------



## aka (4. Oktober 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> dank euch, war heute bei traumwetter in den bergen und hab noch paar fotos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Bilder 
(auch die anderen in deinem Album!)


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2011)

So, mal wieder "N" Film 

Fahrer: Philipp "Worschty" Metzger Ion ST 2009.

Viel SpazZ


----------



## sluette (5. Oktober 2011)

netter film, aber die ersten 3min haben wohl eher insidercharakter...


----------



## antique (5. Oktober 2011)

Netter Film - wenn auch die ersten knapp drei Minuten nicht für die breite Öffentlichkeit bestimmt sind, oder? 

Beim zweiten Fahrer wird durch die gewählte Kameraposition die Geschwindigkeit beim Betrachter gefühlt schneller rübergebracht. 

So Strecken kenn ich von meiner Umgebung nicht, Region Heidelberg scheint biketechnisch interessant zu sein


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Netter Film - wenn auch die ersten knapp drei Minuten nicht für die breite Öffentlichkeit bestimmt sind, oder?



Danke, aber wie kommst du auf diese Idee? Ich hätte das nicht online gestellt wenn das nicht so gewollt gewesen wäre


----------



## antique (5. Oktober 2011)

Nun - die schwarze Bildqualität a la "Neger (aka Dunkelhäutiger)-im-Tunnel" und sinnfreie Kommentare sind nur für die direkt beim Filmen dabei gewesenen Personen von Interesse. Außenstehende können die Zusammenhänge nicht kapieren und fühlen sich dadurch im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ausgeschlossen. 

Nicht in den falschen Hals kriegen - ich geb nur meine direkten Eindrücke wieder die mir beim angucken spontan durch den Kopf gegangen sind. 
Grad deshalb kapier ich ned warum Du den Film so geschnitten eingestellt hast. Fahrt für sich allein ist prägnanter und wesentlicher.


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


>


----------



## DantexXx (5. Oktober 2011)

hier mal ein video aus dem urlaub, man sieht das bike zwar nicht, ist aber ein nicolai 
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/30011313"]A run down Dirt Merchant to Lower A-Line, Whistler 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (6. Oktober 2011)

Sieht nach ner Menge Spaß aus!


----------



## Locke_Denny (6. Oktober 2011)

Hey DantexXx, 

wann wart ihr da gewesen? jetzt erst? Sept? wie war das wetter dort,sieht ziemlich trocken aus, ich war im Aug. dort (teils sonne, teils regen, nachts) u die beiden trails (Dirt Merchant+A-Line) zusammen sind m.M. nach die beste Kombi in Whistler, schoen gefahren.

schaut aus wie mein Vid ,
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15301
nur mit nem Hardtail  aber auch Nicolai 

muss dort umbedingt nochmal hin...!

gruss
Denny


----------



## antique (6. Oktober 2011)

Hej Denny,

Dein Video ist für mich Beweis genug das es nicht immer ein Fully sein muss 
Mir gefällts und macht Lust auf einen Besuch in Whistler - vielleicht kommendes Jahr mal wieder nach Amerika düsen.


----------



## DantexXx (6. Oktober 2011)

@denny
ja wir waren anfang september in whistler(vorher in sun peaks und silver star). hatte schon befürchtungen wegen dem wetter, da es vom zeitpunkt her schon recht spät war, aber anscheinend haben wir den spätsommer voll erwischt von ca 9 tagen in whistler war es nur an einem bewölkt, sonst immer um die 26°+ 
dirt merchant a-line ist wirklich eine super kombi, wobei schleyer auch sehr spassig ist wenn man ihn ein paar mal gefahren ist.
schönes video, wär mir auf dauer mit HT aber glaub zu anstrengend


----------



## Locke_Denny (6. Oktober 2011)

@antique
Hardtail macht sich in Whistler gerade was den oberen teil angeht, evt. m.M. sogar besser, aber auf dauer (wir waren 5 Tage am Raddl) ist Hardtail echt die qual gerade was die Haende angeht, jede erschütterung geht haupts. in die Haende, alles andere super.. , 

@DanteXXx 
da habt ihr echt glück gehabt mit dem wetter! Sept. war ich in Californien, Sierra Nevada Mammoth Bike Park, geht bis auf 3300m hoch der bike park, ist aber nicht so der bringer im allgemeinen.

????????wie war es denn in sun peaks und silver star?????????? 
empfehlenswert? muss man dort mal hin oder kann man sich das ggf. sparen im bezug zu Whistler. 

falls du mal wieder in USA bist kann ich dir einen GUTEN Freeride Tip geben: _Lake Tahoe_, für mich in manchen dingen um einiges besser als in Whistler, aber alles Natur-Freeride mit weit aus grössere tables/gaps/drops (was das herz begehrt) 

Ja Schleyer Section, , aber im Allgemeinen alles fahrbar.... nach dem 1.sten mal 

gruss


----------



## trailterror (6. Oktober 2011)

Coole whistler action 

@danny welche mucke ist denn das in deinem vid? Tool??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Locke_Denny (6. Oktober 2011)

Band= Evans Blue...! lied namen weis i net mehr.!


----------



## antique (6. Oktober 2011)

Meine bisherigen Versuche ein Fully zu fahren endeten alle im Gefühl: da hast dir aber ne ganze Mengen Kuchenteig ans Bein gebunden  und sind mit Verkauf vom Radl nach wenigen Tagen seit Anschaffung gelöst worden 

Gegend rund um Lake Tahoe kenn ich zur Genüge, interessante und geile Trails/Abfahrt gibts dort  War vor ein paar Jahren dauerhaft in Sonoma County zum Jobben und hab Ausflüge in die nähere Umgebung mittem Radl gemacht. Hinfahrt mit Karre, ein paar Stunden/Tage radln und dann wieder back. 
War auch in Calgary/Lake Windermere Region aktiv - schöne Gegend dort. 
Und ich bin alle Touren mit nem Hardtail gefahren, vom Fully träumte man damals noch.


----------



## DantexXx (6. Oktober 2011)

also sun peaks hat eher steile, ruppige strecken und ist extrem staubig. da wir zum saisonende da waren, war alles voll mit bremswellen und löchern. der park ist aber ein gutes kontrastprogramm zu whistler und ich finde man sollte ihn aufjedenfall einmal gefahren sein.
silver star geht eher in richtung whistler, rockstar oder pipe dream(aus follow me bekannt) sind sehr jump lastig und flowig. machen beide sehr spass.
wenn man sowieso nach sun peaks oder silver star geht, kann man gleich beide parks besuchen, da sie ca 2 oder 2.5 stunden voneinander entfernt sind. sun peaks in der nähe von kamloops und silver star 20 min von vernon entfernt.

in die usa hat es mich biketechnisch noch nich verschlagen, hab aber auch schon gehört, dass es sich durchaus lohnen soll


----------



## trailterror (6. Oktober 2011)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> Band= Evans Blue...! lied namen weis i net mehr.!



Noch nie gehört  thanks denny


----------



## Locke_Denny (6. Oktober 2011)

@antique
Lake Tahoe ist ein Traum, aber ich meine nicht die normelen MTB/Wander trails rund um den Lake, die natuerlich auch sehr interessant sind mit einige DH section drin! dort gibt es noch *ganz* versteckte Freeride trails, Foto u Video verbot, solche Freeride trails habe ich in meinem leben noch in keinem Bike park gesehen 

@DantexXx
bei sun peaks und silver star muss ich dann nächstes jahr mal vorbei fahren, wenns wieder nach Whistler geht 
Danke fuer die Info's

gruss


----------



## antique (6. Oktober 2011)

@Denny,

genau so versteckte und von der Allgemeinheit verborgene Trails haben wir seinerzeit unsicher gemacht. Local Kumpel hatten immer einen Vorsprung durch Wissen ob interessanter Trails - die sind wir oft und gerne gefahren. Photos aus der Zeit habe ich auf Papier (und Negativ), wir wollten alle "gewichtsoptimiert" unterwegs sein und so habe ich die damals aufgekommenen Digitalcameras (waren ultra schwer und hattenwahnsinnige Auflösungen von ca. 1 bis 2 MB pro Photo ) nie mit auf die Strecke genommen. Praktische M5 oder M6 war immer dabei, bischen Futter und n Shirt zum Wechseln neben ner Regenjacke (falls es doch mal regnen sollte). Ach ja - Flickzeug und Werkzeug gehörte auch immer dazu, oft genug durch scharfe Steine oder Dornen n Platten gehabt. 

Was damals fast nicht bekannt war: wir sind mehr oder minder querfeldein abseits der Wege geradlt - bis mal ein Ranger uns erwischt hat und es mächtig Mecker  gab - danach versuchten wir uns halt ned erwischen zu lassen


----------



## Locke_Denny (7. Oktober 2011)

regenjacke, wir hatten im August sogar Hagel u Aktuel Schnee in allen lagen am Lake... U gegen steine u dornen hilft nur 2ply oder tubeless.lol

hier ist mal ein kleines bildchen vom Lake Trail, so ungefaehr x 100 muesst ihr euch den vorstellen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/989368

gruss


----------



## Kontragonist (7. Oktober 2011)

Über Stabilität reden können alle  ich wollte wissen, was mein Helius tatsächlich aushält und habs mal mit Anlauf in den Boden gerammt. Dazu hab ich mich mit mächtig Speed vom Zielsprung in Beerfelden abgestoßen und nach ausgedehnter Flugphase ein nettes Fleckchen einige Radlängen weiter unten im Anlieger für den Aufschlag ausgesucht:













Belastungsprobe bestanden. Wenn mein Hintern wieder die ihm zugedachte Farbe angenommen hat kanns mit vollem Vertrauen ins Material weiter gehen


----------



## trailterror (7. Oktober 2011)

Uuuuiii......autsch


----------



## Ge!st (7. Oktober 2011)

Da bekommt man schon Schmerzen vom anschauen der Bilder... 

Gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Über Stabilität reden können alle  ich wollte wissen, was mein Helius tatsächlich aushält und habs mal mit Anlauf in den Boden gerammt. Dazu hab ich mich mit mächtig Speed vom Zielsprung in Beerfelden abgestoßen und nach ausgedehnter Flugphase ein nettes Fleckchen einige Radlängen weiter unten im Anlieger für den Aufschlag ausgesucht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daumenkino


----------



## Stagediver (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss sagen, dass die Bilder echt gut geworden sind. Nur geht einem schon ein kleiner Schauer den Rücken runter 
Trotzdem und gerade wegen der Beschreibung musste ich ein bisschen lachen 

Hoffe Schulter und Schlüsselbein sind ok.

Grüsse und gute Besserung


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. Oktober 2011)

Das sieht gar nicht gut aus und man hofft immer lange davon verschont zu bleiben und dann passiert es doch wieder


----------



## sluette (9. Oktober 2011)

endlich mal actionbilder, nicht so'n tuntenballet...


----------



## Stagediver (9. Oktober 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> endlich mal actionbilder, nicht so'n tuntenballet...


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2011)

zum Abschluss noch mal Sonne  

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30262776"]Grasse 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Oktober 2011)

@Kontragonist

Gute Besserung. Echt heiß


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Oktober 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> endlich mal actionbilder, nicht so'n tuntenballet...





Danke für eure Anteilnahme! Es geht auch schon wieder einigermaßen. Ich war eben ein bisschen im Skate-/Dirtpark rum rollen  der Knochensack hält das wichtigste beisammen


----------



## Ti-Max (10. Oktober 2011)

Schön daß nur wenig passiert ist, trotzdem schöne Bilder...

Weiter im Tuntenballett:







Unterbodeninspektion:






Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (10. Oktober 2011)

mach doch mal Fotos im Tütü.
traust Dich ja net


----------



## Ti-Max (10. Oktober 2011)

Dann müßte ich mir wieder die Beine rasieren ...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (10. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du ehrlich bist gefällt dir der Gedanke doch


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Oktober 2011)

Ein paar Bilder vom Buckelnunner Rennen in Beerfelden (dort haben wir gleichzeitig unsere Vereinsmeisterschaft abgehalten):

Man beachte das neue Trikotdesign vom 2. Vorsitzenden am Streckenrand (Käpt'n Hessen):





Birk, mit 15,80 m, Sieger des Weitfliegens:




(Quelle: Linda)


----------



## Ti-Max (10. Oktober 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Wenn du ehrlich bist gefällt dir der Gedanke doch




Oh ja


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Oktober 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder vom Buckelnunner Rennen in Beerfelden (dort haben wir gleichzeitig unsere Vereinsmeisterschaft abgehalten):
> 
> Man beachte das neue Trikotdesign vom 2. Vorsitzenden am Streckenrand (Käpt'n Hessen):
> 
> ...




Schön!
Da war so ne Hardtailfamilie, bzw, der kurze ist Fully gefahren und hat die U-11 gewonnen. Habt ihr von denen zufälligerweise auch Fotos gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Oktober 2011)

Mmm - ist mir nix bekannt, nicht dass ich wüsste... 
Du könntest in unserem Rennteam-Forum mal fragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=429626&page=42


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Oktober 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2oymHHyV1M&feature=player_embedded"]Mountain Biker gets taken out by BUCK - CRAZY Footage - Only in Africa      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Stagediver (11. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Mountain Biker gets taken out by BUCK - CRAZY Footage - Only in Africa      - YouTube




Selbst schuld 
Weiss doch jedes Kind, dass in der afrikanischen Steppe "Rechts vor Links" gilt.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Oktober 2011)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Selbst schuld
> Weiss doch jedes Kind, dass in der afrikanischen Steppe "Rechts vor Links" gilt.




 zumal er die antilope sieht,- und doch gas gibt.


----------



## Stagediver (11. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> zumal er die antilope sieht,- und doch gas gibt.



Tja, von defensivem Fahren keine Spur 
Was für ein Verkehrsraudi... ach ja, is ja offraod... 
Dann kann man ihn vllt als "Freeridehooligan" bezeichnen. 
Stand mal in irgend einer alten Radzeitschrift.


----------



## der-gute (11. Oktober 2011)

Der war aber angezählt...


----------



## 0815p (11. Oktober 2011)

vom wochend a paar bilder





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Timmy35 (11. Oktober 2011)

Wie immer: 

Da würde ich gerne mal ein Video von sehen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Oktober 2011)




----------



## pratt (11. Oktober 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> vom wochend a paar bilder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist ja ein Tier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (11. Oktober 2011)

pratt schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein Tier!



ja, ein faultier


----------



## stuk (11. Oktober 2011)

hab ich grade woanders was von "erholung" zu den anderen bildern von dir geschrieben???

das hat nix mit erholung zu tun, krasse action von dir am lago


----------



## trailterror (11. Oktober 2011)

Zum teil richtig krasser schei$$ 
Respekt...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Oktober 2011)

Sieht geil aus.  Wäre mir aber deutlich zu gefährlich.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie schon fies von ihm bei dem Schmuddelwetter zur Zeit solche Bilder auch noch zu veröffentlichen


G.


----------



## 0815p (11. Oktober 2011)

wir hatten echt super wetter gehabt


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2011)

G.


----------



## Kontragonist (11. Oktober 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


>



Herrschaftszeiten! Geht das da überhaupt noch irgendwo hin außer senkrecht nah unten?


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2011)

@Peter,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (12. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (12. Oktober 2011)

Verdammt dicke Eier, das ist es, was du dazu brauchst. Respekt! Ich trau mich das im Leben nicht, auch zu Fuss mit Sicherungsleine nicht.


----------



## 0815p (12. Oktober 2011)

hay, danke fürs positive feedback, aber manches schaut auf den fotos schlimmer aus, als es in echt war


----------



## Kuwahades (12. Oktober 2011)

die Betonung liegt auf Manches


----------



## 0815p (12. Oktober 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Herrschaftszeiten! Geht das da überhaupt noch irgendwo hin außer senkrecht nah unten?



durch den tiefen aufnahmepkt. der kamera schaut der weg scho etwas schmal aus, in echt war er breiter, hier mal a foto von der stelle nur etwas weiter





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Kuwahades (12. Oktober 2011)

das gehört aber auch nicht zu Manches


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2011)

schluck ..... die Breite ist ja noch OK, aber in Kombination mit den Steinchen die da so herumliegen ........ Hut ab, Respekt  

und wo bitte geht der Weg bitte schön weiter


----------



## 0815p (12. Oktober 2011)

[/url][/IMG]

da geht er weiter, danach wird es nemmer so ausgesetzt, aber technisch schwerer


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2011)

irgendwie erinnert mich das an Frankreich Alpes Maritim und den Gorges de Loup .......




Trail durch die Schlucht an einer Wasserleitung entlang




hier im Hintergrund


----------



## antique (12. Oktober 2011)

Krasse Bilder 

Du bist wohl Sternzeichen Steinbock und versuchst die wahren Klettereigenschaften real auszuleben. 

- ich frag mich die ganze Zeit wie Du da hochgekommen bist. Bessere Strecke oder wird das Radl mehr getragen wie gefahren?


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2011)

Sag mal Peter, wie kann man so etwas, wie auf deinen anderen Bildern, überhaupt fahren


----------



## 0815p (12. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Krasse Bilder
> 
> Du bist wohl Sternzeichen Steinbock und versuchst die wahren Klettereigenschaften real auszuleben.
> 
> - ich frag mich die ganze Zeit wie Du da hochgekommen bist. Bessere Strecke oder wird das Radl mehr getragen wie gefahren?




ne, mei sternzeichen is wassermann, und des schöne an den trail ist man fährt lockere 500hm auf strasse hoch, dann schiebt man sei radl noch 5 min und dann gehts nur noch bergab


----------



## 0815p (12. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sag mal Peter, wie kann man so etwas, wie auf deinen anderen Bildern, überhaupt fahren



ja mei, ich hab vor jahren mal damit angfangen so technische stelln wie treppen und stufen, absätze usw zu propiern, und hab gefallen dran gefunden, und mit einen freund roland haben wir des dann immer mehr erweitert, aber ehrlich gesagt, einige meiner kollegen fahren einiges besser als ich, da frag ich mich scho, wie die des machen, aber hauptsach spass machts, egal wo, ob strass, schotter oder vertriden


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2011)

coole Sache und ja Spass machen tut es und wenn ich mal ein Stück schiebe ist mir das lieber als einen Bezahlflug mit der Rega


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Oktober 2011)

lässige bilder peter! was warn das alles für strecken? ich hab zumindest den 111er entdeckt.


----------



## Kaena (12. Oktober 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> durch den tiefen aufnahmepkt. der kamera schaut der weg scho etwas schmal aus, in echt war er breiter, hier mal a foto von der stelle nur etwas weiter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
.....breiter!!!! Hey, Hammerbilder 


Bei uns am Hausberg gehts da etwas großzügiger zu 

Hier der Wursty von HD-Freeride beim Kingchair-rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (12. Oktober 2011)

525Rainer schrieb:


> lässige bilder peter! was warn das alles für strecken? ich hab zumindest den 111er entdeckt.




m.m.nach noch st.d.l.pace und sch.terassen .............
feine schnappschüsse


----------



## 0815p (12. Oktober 2011)

@Kaena
top fotos, welch kamera benutzt du??


----------



## antique (12. Oktober 2011)

@peter,

Rechtsklick aufs Photo und Dir wird geholfen: sie hat ne Canon EOS 7D in Nutzung, arbeitet mit SILKYPIX(R) Developer Studio Version 3.0.34.1 - weitere Daten lassen sich mit nem EXIF Viewer gut sichtbar machen.


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Oktober 2011)

@Kaena: Hammerbilder


----------



## chorge (12. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal was ganz ruhiges zur Abwechslung! Man sieht es kaum, aber der Kenner wird mein Bike als Nicolai identifizieren... 






Und hier noch ein Bild, wo man es besser erkennen kann...


----------



## trailterror (13. Oktober 2011)

Das erste hat wirklich ne beruhigende wirkung


----------



## Kaena (13. Oktober 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> @Kaena
> top fotos, welch kamera benutzt du??



Danke schön 
Der antique hat ja die Frage nach der Kamera schon beantwortet 



antique schrieb:


> @peter,
> 
> Rechtsklick aufs Photo und Dir wird geholfen: sie hat ne Canon EOS 7D in Nutzung, arbeitet mit SILKYPIX(R) Developer Studio Version 3.0.34.1 - weitere Daten lassen sich mit nem EXIF Viewer gut sichtbar machen.



 mir war gar nicht bewußt, das man da so viele Infos mit einem geeigneten Viewer zu sehen bekommt. Sogar mein Raw-Konverter wird angezeigt, krass 



Ti-Max schrieb:


> @Kaena: Hammerbilder




Freut mich sehr, das euch meine Fotos gefallen. Danke!
Obwohl ich mit eueren Fotolocationen absolut nicht mithalten kann


----------



## kraftl (13. Oktober 2011)

@Peter_Metz
Servus,
iss alles über Campione, oder? Auffahrt über die "grüne Hölle" (Val Brasa)?
Gruß,
Kraftl


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2011)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. Oktober 2011)

Peter´s Action macht mich neidisch.  

@Linda


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Peter´s Action macht mich neidisch.
> 
> @Linda



brauchts ned,, schad das de soweit wegwohnst, sonst könnt mer mal zusammen fahren


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Oktober 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> brauchts ned,, schad das de soweit wegwohnst, sonst könnt mer mal zusammen fahren



DANKE DANKE !  etwas fahren kann ich ja,- aber so hochalpin bin ich noch nie gefahren...  
1sten kostet das überwindung
2tens viel kondition... auch wenns runter geht.  

ausserdem bin ich täglich (und fast) immer aufe arbeit.


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2011)

danke für die fr.anfrage

ich hätte mal ne frage an euch nicolais zwischen und endhändlern

ich such ein nicolai langarm triko, aber nun des proplem, die käuflichen trikos gefallen mir ned so, schon allein  weil ich ein rotes oder gelbes langarm möchte ( diese farben machen sich super auf fotos), aber ich find nichts, z.b die team trikos conti -nicolai in den gelb-weiss-schwarz, schauen super aus, aber ich bin halt leider ka team fahrer, also wo bekomm ich sowas her und nicolai soll scho auf den shirt stehen.
 kann mir da einer von euch weiterhelfen??


----------



## stuk (13. Oktober 2011)

hey peter
sowas hätte ich auch gerne, am liebsten in rot. schlicht und einen nicolai-schriftzug.
vielleicht sollten wir mal schauen ob jemand für interessenten sowas in kleinserie drucken kann. am besten in abstimmung mit nicolai.


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2011)

ja stimmt, ich hab zwar mal vinc angemailt, wegen team triko conti-nic. aber keine antwort erhalten, aber es gibt ja auch triko hersteller die nach angaben solche teile fertigen, hab mich aber nochned darüber informiert wie teuer und mindestmenge usw und abklären mit nicolai, auf jedenfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (13. Oktober 2011)

ich kann nur immer wieder ein verfahren empfehlen:

flex folie plotten lassen und drauf pressen


vorteil:

man kauft sich ein beliebiges trikot ohne viele muster und schnörkel (hab da ein paar von fox, grade die blanko teile gibts bei hibike u.ä. oft sehr günstig) und hat somit ne gute quali und kann seinen vorlieben entsprechend einkaufen

dann geht man zu einem werbetechniker, gibt den gewünschten schriftzug ab und kann sich eine farbe aussuchen...einen tag später ist man höchstens 15 eus ärmer und hat ein super trikot was auch nie verwäscht, da es keine farbe ist sondern eben unter hitze aufgepresste folie....

ich mach da seit jahr und tag so, allerdings bisher immer mit eigenen team namen etc, ich weiß nicht was nicolai oder sonst eine firma dazu sagt wenn man auf einmal eigene "produkte" unter deren namen fertigt...


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich mach grad Trikots fÃ¼r unseren Verein und habe diesen Hersteller gefunden: http://www.esjod.de/

Auflagen ab 1 gegen entsprechendes Honorar (Langarm Jerseys 46,61 Euro +20 Euro je KonfektionsgrÃ¶Ãe).

So was solltet ihr aber unbedingt mit dem EigentÃ¼mer des Logos absprechen â auch wenn er sein Logo als Vektor-EPS auf seiner Homepage zur VerfÃ¼gung stellt


----------



## c_w (13. Oktober 2011)

Nicolai hat sich das schonmal verbeten, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Die wollen / müssen halt auch mit ihren Klamotten was Geld verdienen...


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2011)

ja versteh ich, ich hab mal ne anfrage an einigen mitarbeitern von nicolai gemailt, mal sehen was die sagen


----------



## Timmy35 (13. Oktober 2011)

da hätte ich an deiner stelle lieber angerufen. ich denke, dass nicolai nichts dagegen hat, wenn du das logo privat für dein trikot verwendest.
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass sie dir das schriftlich per mail erlauben.


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Oktober 2011)

ein paar schicke trikots könnten sie bei N ruhig ins programm aufnehmen.
kurzarm für den sommer wär echt klasse.


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> da hätte ich an deiner stelle lieber angerufen. ich denke, dass nicolai nichts dagegen hat, wenn du das logo privat für dein trikot verwendest.
> Ich glaube aber nicht, dass sie dir das schriftlich per mail erlauben.



wenn ich nicht schriftliches bekomm, dann ruf ich an


----------



## trailterror (13. Oktober 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht schriftliches bekomm, dann ruf ich an



Es sind no h einige bei N im urlaub.......könnte sein, dass ne antwort etwas auf sich warten lässt...


----------



## stuk (13. Oktober 2011)

sagst dann bitte bescheid, peter?
wenns intern ist, gerne auch PM


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (14. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (15. Oktober 2011)

Cooles Bild!
Wo ist das, zu Hause? - Muss dringend mal wieder vorbeikommen!


----------



## TommyTheMan (15. Oktober 2011)

Hier meine Action vom Feiertag am 03.10.11


Bis auf meine Ferse die immernoch weh tut alles Heile geblieben.
Am Bike hat der Bremshebel und die Bremsscheibe was abbekommen.
Rahmen belastungstest bestanden


----------



## c_w (15. Oktober 2011)

Kommt man sich schon doof vor, in der Luft, wenn man in die falsche Richtung fliegt, oder? ;-)
Gute Besserung


----------



## nollak (15. Oktober 2011)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor  Mein erster Versuch bei dem Double war auch genau in die Richtung. Hatte allerdings das Glück weiter gewesen zu sein und mich irgendwie aufm Rad halten zu können.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## TommyTheMan (15. Oktober 2011)

Jap, definitiv!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Danke, wird ja langsam wieder.


----------



## hdamok (15. Oktober 2011)

Beskidy MTB Trophy 2011


----------



## merino (16. Oktober 2011)

So, nach langem Mitlesen und vielen wertvollen Infos aus diesem Forum, mal was kleines von mir.





[/URL]


----------



## 0815p (16. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Ti-Max (17. Oktober 2011)

Mal wieder unterwegs gewesen, bei dem herrlichen Wetter ... 






Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (17. Oktober 2011)

Jeah, das ist bis jetzt das beste Foto


----------



## Tuti (17. Oktober 2011)

im Ruhrpott.


----------



## antique (17. Oktober 2011)

Wo gibts denn so steile Hügel im Ruhrpott? Abraumhalde oder was? Ich habe noch nie steile Hügel dort gesehen - bin nur zeitweise dort und dann meistens dienstlich unterwegs....


----------



## Tuti (17. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn so steile Hügel im Ruhrpott? Abraumhalde oder was? Ich habe noch nie steile Hügel dort gesehen - bin nur zeitweise dort und dann meistens dienstlich unterwegs....



Halde Haniel  Oberhausen/Bottrop


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2011)

vom weekend in der Schweiz


----------



## Ti-Max (17. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn so steile Hügel im Ruhrpott? Abraumhalde oder was? Ich habe noch nie steile Hügel dort gesehen - bin nur zeitweise dort und dann meistens dienstlich unterwegs....



Wobei dies eher zu den flacheren Stücken auf der Halde zählt.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Wobei dies eher zu den flacheren Stücken auf der Halde zählt.
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



yes ! und ist die beste allround halde im pott


----------



## antique (17. Oktober 2011)

Und da darf man einfach so rumfahren? Ist das nicht gesperrtes Gelände oder sonstwie eingezäunt? 

Ich bin in der Regel in der Region Witten-Herdecke, Wetter/Ruhr, Herten und Buchholz und dann oft genug in der Düsseldorfer Region unterwegs - bis jetzt hab ich mein Radl noch nie in den Ruhrpott mitgenommen. Allenfalls mal ein Stadtradl ausgeliehen - ist für mich biketechnisches Neuland und daher wundere ich mich ganz besonders. 

Verbinde mit dem Ruhrgebiet eigentlich Flüsse, weite Landschaften und viel Bebauung. Autobahnen und große Städte gibts auch - wichtig ist immer der Weg weiter nach Benelux und back home in den Süden.


----------



## Harry-88 (17. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Und da darf man einfach so rumfahren? Ist das nicht gesperrtes Gelände oder sonstwie eingezäunt?
> 
> Ich bin in der Regel in der Region Witten-Herdecke, Wetter/Ruhr, Herten und Buchholz und dann oft genug in der Düsseldorfer Region unterwegs - bis jetzt hab ich mein Radl noch nie in den Ruhrpott mitgenommen. Allenfalls mal ein Stadtradl ausgeliehen - ist für mich biketechnisches Neuland und daher wundere ich mich ganz besonders.
> 
> Verbinde mit dem Ruhrgebiet eigentlich Flüsse, weite Landschaften und viel Bebauung. Autobahnen und große Städte gibts auch - wichtig ist immer der Weg weiter nach Benelux und back home in den Süden.



gibt nur n kleinen teil der eingezäunt ist,  rest ist befahrbar ! also rad mitnehmen und rauf da


----------



## Ti-Max (17. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Und da darf man einfach so rumfahren? Ist das nicht gesperrtes Gelände oder sonstwie eingezäunt?
> 
> Ich bin in der Regel in der Region Witten-Herdecke, Wetter/Ruhr, Herten und Buchholz und dann oft genug in der Düsseldorfer Region unterwegs - bis jetzt hab ich mein Radl noch nie in den Ruhrpott mitgenommen. Allenfalls mal ein Stadtradl ausgeliehen - ist für mich biketechnisches Neuland und daher wundere ich mich ganz besonders.
> 
> Verbinde mit dem Ruhrgebiet eigentlich Flüsse, weite Landschaften und viel Bebauung. Autobahnen und große Städte gibts auch - wichtig ist immer der Weg weiter nach Benelux und back home in den Süden.



Schau Dich mal in den lokalen Foren um. Aber das Ruhrgebiet ist biketechnisch alles andere als unterentwickelt. Natürlich nicht unbedingt zum Höhenmeter-Schrubben, aber gute Strecken und Trails gibt es hier doch reichlich. Man muß nur wissen, wo sie sind 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Oktober 2011)

es geht noch viel steiler aufe Halde. 






bild vom Toni und Co.


----------



## antique (17. Oktober 2011)

Nee - ist schon klar das die Locals sich besser auskennen wie ein Gast der primär für Businesszwecke im Ruhrgebiet weilt. Ich bin meistens unterwegs wegen Oldtimern, Kunstsachen und versch. Vorträge. Außerdem kann im Ruhrgebiet auf Flohmärkten gut eingekauft werden  - die wöchentlichen Versteigerungen von Pfandhäusern in GE sind immer SEHR interessant und lohnen sich (fast) immer 

Sobald ich wieder radlfit bin nehm ich beim nächsten Besuch im Ruhrgebiet mal ein Bike mit, vielleicht entdecke ich die guten Trails (und lass mich von den Beschreibungen leiten)
Phototechnisch ja auch interessant und mit guten Motiven -


----------



## Schwatten (17. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Und da darf man einfach so rumfahren? Ist das nicht gesperrtes Gelände oder sonstwie eingezäunt?
> 
> Ich bin in der Regel in der Region Witten-Herdecke, Wetter/Ruhr, Herten und Buchholz und dann oft genug in der Düsseldorfer Region unterwegs - bis jetzt hab ich mein Radl noch nie in den Ruhrpott mitgenommen. Allenfalls mal ein Stadtradl ausgeliehen - ist für mich biketechnisches Neuland und daher wundere ich mich ganz besonders.
> 
> Verbinde mit dem Ruhrgebiet eigentlich Flüsse, weite Landschaften und viel Bebauung. Autobahnen und große Städte gibts auch - wichtig ist immer der Weg weiter nach Benelux und back home in den Süden.



Na dann melde Dich mal, wenn Du das nächste Mal da bist. Ich komme aus Witten und kann Dir da ein paar schönere Strecken zeigen.


----------



## OldSchool (18. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es geht noch viel steiler aufe Halde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ihr sollt doch nicht mit blockiertem Hinterrad die Wege zerstören.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Oktober 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ihr sollt doch nicht mit blockiertem Hinterrad die Wege zerstören.




 die regenrinnen machen uns echt zu schaffen.


----------



## Harry-88 (19. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die regenrinnen machen uns echt zu schaffen.



vorallem werden die immer schlimmer egal welche halde ..vorallem anch dem "sommer "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Oktober 2011)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> vorallem werden die immer schlimmer egal welche halde ..vorallem anch dem "sommer "



Nein die werden nicht schlimmer, die werden besser...ganz natürlich. Und irgendwann schauts dann so aus, dann ist es perfekt









G.


----------



## OldSchool (19. Oktober 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nein die werden nicht schlimmer, die werden besser...ganz natürlich. Und irgendwann schauts dann so aus, dann ist es perfekt
> 
> 
> G.



Mal schauen ob der Thread die nächsten 20.000 Jahre überlebt.


----------



## Tom:-) (20. Oktober 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob der Thread die nächsten 20.000 Jahre überlebt.



mach noch eine null dran, dann kommts eher hin.


----------



## Timmy35 (20. Oktober 2011)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> mach noch eine null dran, dann kommts eher hin.



ich glaub, da kann noch eine null dran.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Oktober 2011)

auf der seite ist noch alles in ordnung. 






Fahrer: ich .


----------



## stuk (20. Oktober 2011)

ist das auf dem mond?


----------



## Kontragonist (20. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> ist das auf dem mond?



War auch mein erster Gedanke 

Nicht unbedingt das, was ich mir unter naturverbundenem Sport vorstelle, hat aber sicher auch seinen Reiz


----------



## stuk (20. Oktober 2011)

ich meinte das eigentlich wegen der Jacke und dem Helm 

der spot ist echt klasse und auf der anderen Seite auch extrem grün und "singletrailig".


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> auf der anderen Seite auch extrem grün und "singletrailig".



genannt die grüne hölle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (20. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> ich meinte das eigentlich wegen der Jacke und dem Helm
> 
> der spot ist echt klasse und auf der anderen Seite auch extrem grün und "singletrailig".



Ja nee, ich hab das eben mal mit dem CSI-Photoshop-Plugin gefiltert:


----------



## Kontragonist (20. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> genannt die grüne hölle.



Oh ja


----------



## Timmy35 (20. Oktober 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ja nee, ich hab das eben mal mit dem CSI-Photoshop-Plugin gefiltert:



das ist gestellt. Arturs schatten und die dunkle seite der erde zeigen nicht in die gleiche richtung.

Es war also doch noch kein mensch auf dem mond.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Oktober 2011)

danke !


----------



## Kontragonist (20. Oktober 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> das ist gestellt. Arturs schatten und die dunkle seite der erde zeigen nicht in die gleiche richtung.
> 
> Es war also doch noch kein mensch auf dem mond.



Der Schatten wird doch von dem Landescheinwerfer der fliegenden Untertasse geworfen, das leider nicht mit im Bild ist


----------



## Wurstsalat (20. Oktober 2011)

Das Richtige Fahrrad zur Action 









Grüße und Danke an   " missmarple "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-Funk (20. Oktober 2011)

Artur Armstrong


----------



## 0815p (20. Oktober 2011)

Wurstsalat schrieb:


> Das Richtige Fahrrad zur Action
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 top


----------



## trailterror (20. Oktober 2011)

Find ich auch


----------



## stuk (20. Oktober 2011)

mond unten (grüne hölle POTT)






Mond oben


----------



## antique (20. Oktober 2011)

Das dynamische B/W Photo von missmarple (posted von wurstsalat) find ich richtig gut!  
Gut gesehen und schön umgesetzt - wirkt auf mich so als ob ich direkt dabei gewesen wäre. 

Nächster Termin im Ruhrgebiet wird mit Radl angefahren, will mal die Trails der Gegend kennen lernen. 

Die Holzsäulen auf dem Mond schauen interessant aus - damit läßt sich phototechnisch gut arbeiten  - glaub ich muss noch extra Speicherkarten mitnehmen


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2011)

G-Funk schrieb:


> Artur Armstrong



saugeil 

Das erste Fahrratt aufm Mond


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2011)

Artur Armstrong


----------



## Kuwahades (21. Oktober 2011)

hier isses doch immer noch am schönsten 

in allen anderen Threads sollte man sich garnet mehr rumtreiben


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> hier isses doch immer noch am schönsten
> 
> in allen anderen Threads sollte man sich garnet mehr rumtreiben



JA ! die stimmung im IBC ist sehr mies,- liegt wohl am winteranfang oder facebook.


----------



## Kuwahades (21. Oktober 2011)

Egal !

hauptsachen the girls are green and the gras smells pretty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (21. Oktober 2011)

nee das liegt daran das wir Ns alle verwöhnte,arrogante,intolerante Fanboys sind. 
(und das zu Recht)


----------



## Kuwahades (21. Oktober 2011)

ich zeig Dir gleich mal, wer hier ein verwöhnter, arroganter, intoleranter Fanboy ist


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> verwöhnte,arrogante,intolerante Fanboys sind.



vor allem kommt dieses gesülze immer zu sprache,- egal wo und was man schreibt... 
 das kotzt mich an. 

:kotz:


----------



## Kuwahades (21. Oktober 2011)

ich verstehe das ja auch net ?
aber irgendeinen Haken muss es ja an Nicolai geben und da gibt es wohl nur das Geläster das man von anderen ertragen muss, ansonsten könnte ich mich jetzt über nix beschweren


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> aber irgendeinen Haken muss es ja an Nicolai geben und da gibt es wohl nur das Geläster das man von anderen ertragen muss



mit einem wort,-  es ist der blanke NEID !


----------



## Kuwahades (21. Oktober 2011)

Gerade das man jedes einzelne Teil eines Rahmens farblich individuell Gestalten kann ist für viele ein Dorn im Auge ?
vorher kannte ich dieses Geläster garnet.

mir gefallen die Farbausrutscher vieler Rahmen hier auch net, aber das ist halt zur Zeit modern und warum sollten die Jungs und Mädels da nicht ihren Spaß dran haben ?

von der Gates Seite


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> vor allem kommt dieses gesülze immer zu sprache,- egal wo und was man schreibt...
> das kotzt mich an.
> 
> :kotz:



Ach Leute, wir brauchen das doch so  der Neid und das Geschrei dritter ist doch eins unserer am besten sichtbaren Statussymbole 

Wie man sieht, graben wir das Thema ja sogar selbst aus, wenn grad niemand mosert


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ach Leute, wir brauchen das doch so  der Neid und das Geschrei dritter ist doch eins unserer am besten sichtbaren Statussymbole
> 
> Wie man sieht, graben wir das Thema ja sogar selbst aus, wenn grad niemand mosert



sehr gut gesagt. im ersten satz. 

der zweite stimmt nicht ganz... das gemoser ist sogar schon hier bei uns im -N- Unterforum. (jonas haste nicht gesehen)


----------



## thoralfw (21. Oktober 2011)

im LV Forum ist es genauso zum :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (21. Oktober 2011)

aber da geht ja keiner freiwillig hin


----------



## 0815p (21. Oktober 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> aber da geht ja keiner freiwillig hin


----------



## hspteiler (21. Oktober 2011)

Will ja net die Stimmung mies machen, aber für mich haben hier ein paar Nicolaifanboys zuviel nen braunen Ring um den Hals. Fahr selber seit Jahren ein Nicolai und vieles was hier gepostet wird ist auch meine Meinung, aber was hier teilweise abgeht ist keinen Deut besser als im LV-Forum!


----------



## overslag (21. Oktober 2011)

hspteiler schrieb:


> Will ja net die Stimmung mies machen, aber für mich haben hier ein paar Nicolaifanboys zuviel nen braunen Ring um den Hals. Fahr selber seit Jahren ein Nicolai und vieles was hier gepostet wird ist auch meine Meinung, aber was hier teilweise abgeht ist keinen Deut besser als im LV-Forum!




 einer der es gemerkt hat


----------



## trailterror (21. Oktober 2011)

hspteiler schrieb:


> Will ja net die Stimmung mies machen, aber für mich haben hier ein paar Nicolaifanboys zuviel nen braunen Ring um den Hals. Fahr selber seit Jahren ein Nicolai und vieles was hier gepostet wird ist auch meine Meinung, aber was hier teilweise abgeht ist keinen Deut besser als im LV-Forum!





Bin definitiv ähnlicher meinung!

Ganz schrecklich, wie zum teil andere (durchaus innovative und qualitative) räder anderer marken herablassend degradiert werden   N wird im gegenzug als fast schon unantastbar hingestellt.... Das find ich auch zum :kotz: ......

....ich hab auch ein N (vor) bestellt!


----------



## antique (21. Oktober 2011)

hspteiler schrieb:


> Will ja net die Stimmung mies machen, aber für mich haben hier ein paar Nicolaifanboys zuviel nen braunen Ring um den Hals. Fahr selber seit Jahren ein Nicolai und vieles was hier gepostet wird ist auch meine Meinung, aber was hier teilweise abgeht ist keinen Deut besser als im LV-Forum!




Und was ist unter dem Begriff "braunen Ring um den Hals" zu verstehen 

Ich denk mal das Nicolai einen ähnlichen (vielleicht sogar besseren) Ruf im Radlbereich hat wie ein Bentley unter den Oldtimern. Immer in kleiner Stückzahl bei Treffen, technisch hochwertig und mit großem Neidfaktor für viele Betrachter 

Na und sag ich da nur - früher oder später erkennt jeder welche Vorteile ein Premiumprodukt im alltäglichen Gebrauch, Dauerhaftigkeit und Servicefreundlichkeit aufweist. 
Lieber weniger kaufen - aber dafür immer erste, beste Qualität  

Und wieso soll deshalb die Stimmung nun mies sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (21. Oktober 2011)

hspteiler schrieb:


> Will ja net die Stimmung mies machen, aber für mich haben hier ein paar Nicolaifanboys zuviel nen braunen Ring um den Hals. Fahr selber seit Jahren ein Nicolai und vieles was hier gepostet wird ist auch meine Meinung, aber was hier teilweise abgeht ist keinen Deut besser als im LV-Forum!


Jup, seh ich ganz genauso. Einfach mal ein bisschen entspannen


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Oktober 2011)

Sehe ich auch so. Fanatische Fanboys, egal von welcher Marke, gehen mir ziemlich auf den Pisser.

Zum Thema Neidfaktor bei Fahrrädern. Mag sein, dass einige jemanden um ein Nicolai oder welches Rad auch immer beneiden. Hilft aber auch nicht, wenn man dann trotz des superioren Materials ständig versägt wird.

Wer fahren kann, soll gerne auch durch das beste Material seine Grenzen noch weiter ausloten. Wer nicht fahren kann, soll dies aber bitte nicht durch das beste Material versuchen zu kompensieren.

Ein Bike bleibt zunächst ein Sportgerät, egal ob da Nicolai drauf steht oder nicht. Und es gilt, dieses bestmöglichst zu beherrschen, im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten und deren Ausbaufähigkeit. Das ist zumindest meine Definition von MTB.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Harvester (21. Oktober 2011)

hspteiler schrieb:


> Will ja net die Stimmung mies machen, aber für mich haben hier ein paar Nicolaifanboys zuviel nen braunen Ring um den Hals. Fahr selber seit Jahren ein Nicolai und vieles was hier gepostet wird ist auch meine Meinung, aber was hier teilweise abgeht ist keinen Deut besser als im LV-Forum!


 

Und ich finde, das manche Leute zum Lachen in den Keller gehen. Kann man Klischees nicht hegen, pflegen und einfach drüber lachen? Das Leben ist schon unlustig genug....


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Oktober 2011)

Das Dumme ist nur, dass man gerade das gleiche Klischee hier aufbaut. Und das ist keine schöne Entwicklung. Ich geh jetzt mal schlafen und morgen wieder radfahren, und zwar real und nicht virtuell 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## antique (21. Oktober 2011)

> Hilft aber auch nicht, wenn man dann trotz des superioren Materials ständig versägt wird.
> 
> Wer fahren kann, soll gerne auch durch das beste Material seine Grenzen noch weiter ausloten. Wer nicht fahren kann, soll dies aber bitte nicht durch das beste Material versuchen zu kompensieren.
> 
> Ein Bike bleibt zunächst ein Sportgerät, egal ob da Nicolai drauf steht oder nicht. Und es gilt, dieses bestmöglichst zu beherrschen, im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten und deren Ausbaufähigkeit. Das ist zumindest meine Definition von MTB.



Ich fahr schon seit einigen Jahren sportlich mittem Radl - und merke gut das mit leichterem, stabilerem und nutzungsgerechter optimierten Material deutlich flotter und angenehmer fahren kann. Das das "bessere Material" in der Regel von kleinen, hochangesehenen Herstellern stammt - nun das kann der Nutzer nicht ändern. 

Ob jemand auf mein Radl neidisch ist - iss mir egal solange der Gegenüber nicht versucht ausgerechnet MEIN Radl zu stenzen.  

Gewisse Begeisterung bei den Fans einer Marke ist doch völlig normal, gehört einfach zum Leben sich mit den Dingen zu identifizieren mit denen man Umgang pflegt. Sowas nennt sich Markenimage und wird von hochbezahlten Marketingmenschen versucht für neue Marken zu etablieren. 

Und wenn ein MTBler sich im Lauf der Jahre mit seinen gemachten Erfahrungen dann beim nächsten Radl sich für eins von N entscheidet - ist das eine Bestätigung für die Arbeit die hinter der Marke steht. 

Und jeder Mensch ist doch eitel: möchte ganz vorne stehen, stets der Beste sein und so sollte eben auch sein Material für den Sport ausgewählt werden.


----------



## Tom:-) (21. Oktober 2011)

oh my god!


----------



## guru39 (22. Oktober 2011)

Seid ihr blemblem oda was  geht fahrn und gut ist. Es ist doch total egal welches Ratt ihr fahrt. Man kann auch mit nem Canyon SpazZ haben 

Sache ist halt nur, wenn man den Spocht über Jahre machen möchte zahlt es sich aus.....ein N zu fahren. Der Service ist unschlagbar


----------



## John McLeash (22. Oktober 2011)

Winterdepressionen?!


----------



## hspteiler (22. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Und was ist unter dem Begriff "braunen Ring um den Hals" zu verstehen


......kriegt man vom allseitsbekannten A....kriechen.........


----------



## Schoschi (22. Oktober 2011)

Wahre Worte...!!!!
Aber ihr müsst euch erst mal in nem Autoforum umschauen........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (22. Oktober 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wahre Worte...!!!!
> Aber ihr müsst euch erst mal in nem Autoforum umschauen........



...mit einer Ausnahme.
Schaut mal ins T5-Board. Da gehts wirklich vorbildlich zu.
Kompetente und freundliche Leute, die meist einen sehr gepflegten Umgangston anschlagen (liegt wohl am Alter  ).
Die Beiträge sind tendenziell mit hohem Informationsgehalt und auch das Markengebashe (wie es auf Neudeutsch so schön heisst) 
bleibt echt im Rahmen.
Fast wie hier 

Aber jetzt zurück zum Thema.

Kleiner Racingausflug:







Grüsse


----------



## guru39 (22. Oktober 2011)

genau....... weiter mit Bildern!


----------



## dr.juggles (22. Oktober 2011)

gürü das bike ist einfach geil, die gelben deemax passen sehr gut.


----------



## Helium (22. Oktober 2011)

da sind auch Nicolais in Action

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17166


----------



## 0815p (22. Oktober 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> da sind auch Nicolais in Action
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17166



für mich sen des die schönsten videos, nur wenn ichs mir anguck, denk ich immer ich bin anfänger


----------



## dr.juggles (22. Oktober 2011)

top video. gefällt mir noch besser als die ersten beiden.
aber wenn jeder biker so durch den wald shreddern würde, gäbe es wohl bald bike verbot im wald.
respektiert die grasnarbe.


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Oktober 2011)

sehr abstrakte Lines  sehr geil


----------



## trailterror (22. Oktober 2011)

@c w, guru, ti max 

Wow. Auch AMT3 weiss derbst zu gefallen 

Mit welcher federwegsvariante bewegt schneidi egtl sein AM; weiss das einer?? Fährt ja lyric und vivid air mittlerweile, oder?


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Oktober 2011)

Yeah, schöne Bilder über mir.

Hab noch was an sinnlosem Gehüpfe auf der Platte gefunden ... 














Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. Oktober 2011)

Wieder schöne Bilder dabei!

@Thorsten: Darf ich fragen, wie lange du an Whip und Tabletop geübt hast?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> da sind auch Nicolais in Action
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17166



Geiles Video
Sogar mit Magnesiaspuren von den Boulderern

G.


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Oktober 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> @Thorsten: Darf ich fragen, wie lange du an Whip und Tabletop geübt hast?



Gerne,

Ende Mai bis zum heutigen Tage beim Tabletop. Und ich bin so ungefähr bei 70-75 % bis hin zur Perfektion, sofern ich die jemals erreiche.











Gewhipped habe ich schon immer, aber ich mache den aus einem Cross-Up (Lenker um 90 Grad einschlagen und raus das Heck). Komme so auf ca. 70 Grad, früher waren es mal 90, muss ich noch dran arbeiten






Sieht immer so einfach aus, aber bis dahin waren es locker 2000-3000 Sprünge. Pro Session kommt man beim Üben schnell auf 100 Sprünge.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Oktober 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> da sind auch Nicolais in Action
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17166



Was issn das an dem Ion für ne Gabel?


----------



## guru39 (23. Oktober 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> da sind auch Nicolais in Action
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17166



goil


----------



## 0815p (23. Oktober 2011)

ich weiss, meine fahrkunst kann bei den obrigen video ned mithalten, aber mir gfällts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (23. Oktober 2011)

Beeindruckende Fahrtechnik von Hösel und ein guter Geschmack für Jacken.


----------



## trailterror (24. Oktober 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17192
> 
> ich weiss, meine fahrkunst kann bei den obrigen video ned mithalten, aber mir gfällts



Resultat kann sich sehen lassen  deine wahnsinnsbilder gefallen mir aber nen kleinen tick besser


----------



## aka (24. Oktober 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Was issn das an dem Ion für ne Gabel?



Muesste eine Suntour Epicon sein.
http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/ds...EPICON/SF12-EPICON-X1+TA-LO-RC+15QLC+26'.html


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Oktober 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> da sind auch Nicolais in Action
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17166



Erzgebirge rules


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Oktober 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ganz schrecklich, wie zum teil andere (durchaus innovative und qualitative) räder anderer marken herablassend degradiert werden   N wird im gegenzug als fast schon unantastbar hingestellt.... Das find ich auch zum :kotz: ......



fühle mich angesprochen ... doch dazu habe ich dieses hier geschrieben. 


KHUJAND schrieb:


> an alle anderen user die ich die Tage harsch angegangen bin... sag ich ENTSCHULDIGUNG!



auch wenn ich vorher dort derbe angemacht wurde, habe ich mich entschuldigt...  

du stichelst auch zu gerne nach ,- oder ?


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Oktober 2011)

hspteiler =  doppelt bzw. spam account.  

das ist sowas von feige... bzw. zum kotzen.


----------



## Elfriede (24. Oktober 2011)

Is ja gut...

Jetzt bitte wieder schicke Filmchen und Actionbilder. Was ist denn mit Rainer?


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Oktober 2011)

rainer wird kaum noch auf seinem helius unterwegs sein!?
hat er es nicht mal zerlegt um den hinterbau bei seinem rainscobikes zu verbauen?

oder fährt er gar lieber mit seinem LV?


----------



## Jayjay94 (24. Oktober 2011)

> top video. gefällt mir noch besser als die ersten beiden.
> aber wenn jeder biker so durch den wald shreddern würde, gäbe es wohl  bald bike verbot im wald.
> respektiert die grasnarbe.



also bei uzns gibt es schon ein DH/FR verbot im Wald  weil wir uns dort immer ein wenig amüsieren gehen ist eig. richtig mies, da ich so nicht mehr legal rad fahre  aber wer will es mir verbieten ich bin zu schnell wieder weg bevor man mich angehalten hat


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Oktober 2011)

Mal wieder der übliche Kram von mir ... 























Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (25. Oktober 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Mal wieder der übliche Kram von mir ...
> Gruss Thorsten



Versuch mal die Zunge im Mund zu lassen, sonst biste sie irgendwann los oder zumindest ein Stückchen davon  Ich muss auch immer darauf achten. Allerdings strecke ich sie nicht raus sondern beiße mit den Backenzähnen drauf.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Versuch mal die Zunge im Mund zu lassen,



mir fällt eher der weisse u. behaarte a.... auf.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (25. Oktober 2011)

malmedy, belgien


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mir fällt eher der weisse u. behaarte a.... auf.



War klar, dass Du damit kommst 

@derAndre: Ist nicht die Zunge, sondern ein schmerzverzerrtes Gesicht. Hinweis ist richtig und wichtig, aber nicht immer kontrollierbar 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## trailterror (25. Oktober 2011)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> malmedy, belgien



Ich finds


----------



## der Digge (26. Oktober 2011)

Ti-Max war heute mal auf der anderen Seite der Kamera unterwegs 









danke nochmal


----------



## Harry-88 (26. Oktober 2011)

krasses bild ! wo ist das den ??? gern auch per pn


----------



## der Digge (26. Oktober 2011)

Bochum, so viel kann ich veraten


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. Oktober 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Mal wieder der übliche Kram von mir ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immer wieder klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (27. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mir fällt eher der weisse u. behaarte a.... auf.



und Deiner ist braun und hochglanzglattrasiert?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Oktober 2011)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> und Deiner ist braun und hochglanzglattrasiert?



woher die infos ?


----------



## Bömmel__ (27. Oktober 2011)

schöne Pics !



der Digge schrieb:


> Ti-Max war heute mal auf der anderen Seite der Kamera unterwegs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSchool (28. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> woher die infos ?



Du hast anscheinend nicht die neue  Yps Gimmick Röntgenbrille.


----------



## Timmy35 (28. Oktober 2011)

Gibts das Yps eigendlich noch?


----------



## OldSchool (28. Oktober 2011)

Wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (28. Oktober 2011)

ich dachte die bekleben jetzt Räder in Koblenz, die in fern-ost hergestellt wurden........


----------



## 0815p (29. Oktober 2011)

heute bei abendlicht wieder mal in der heimat gfahren





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## antique (29. Oktober 2011)

Interessante Perspektive beim ersten Bild - der Kirchturm im Hintergrund macht erst recht deutlich wie steil Dein Trail ist. 
Ist aber rein abfahrtsorientiert Deine Tour, oder?


----------



## 0815p (29. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Interessante Perspektive beim ersten Bild - der Kirchturm im Hintergrund macht erst recht deutlich wie steil Dein Trail ist.
> Ist aber rein abfahrtsorientiert Deine Tour, oder?



ja, des weglein is scho ordenlich steil, und rein abfahrtsorientiert, na ja rauf tragen tut mich keiner also muss mer scho selbst hochfahren oder rauftragen, aber mehr als 150 Hm am stück ist bei uns kein anstieg zu finden


----------



## stuk (30. Oktober 2011)

trail am gardasee 2011


----------



## no_budgeT (30. Oktober 2011)

Letzte Action vor dem Verkauf, leider nicht grad scharf!
Ist ein Helius FR!


----------



## Ti-Max (30. Oktober 2011)

Wie üblich beim Futter holen ... 






















Gruss Thorsten


----------



## antique (30. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Bilder Thorsten - und die Vorderradnabe ist farblich extra für Herbstlaubfärbung ausgesucht worden 

Wer hat Dich den photographiert? Selbstauslöser oder Freundin/Kumpel? Qualität steigert sich


----------



## Ti-Max (30. Oktober 2011)

Danke, meine Frau hat fotografiert, wie üblich. Spätestens zu Weihnachten werde ich wohl doch mal auf DSRL umstellen, dann schauen wir mal weiter 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## cycophilipp (31. Oktober 2011)

hier mal 16kg mit 170mm Federweg im Streetmodus ohne Rampe 

über die Tonne to 180 ist mir etwas zu krass zu probieren, dann geht die Felge vorne auch noch kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (31. Oktober 2011)




----------



## merino (31. Oktober 2011)

chapeau  sehr geil!
Mit dem Skateboard habe ich die Höhe auch geschafft, aber das ist 23! Jahre her


----------



## trailterror (31. Oktober 2011)

Aber echt....beachtliche höhe


----------



## cycophilipp (31. Oktober 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Aber echt....beachtliche höhe



Kopfsache, wenn du die richtige Bunnyhop-Technik hast... man muss nur das Hindernis als echtes Hindernis wählen  nur macht da Gewicht vom Rad doch viel aus... Fully ist gar nicht so viel schwieriger insofern du vor dem Absprung in die Federung reinpumpen kannst, sollte halt nicht so arg dämpfen dabei, Zug/Druckstufe aufmachen (also cheaten)


----------



## WilliWildsau (31. Oktober 2011)

Sauber


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. Oktober 2011)

Respekt!!


----------



## Ti-Max (31. Oktober 2011)

Schön zu sehen, dass einige noch den Bunny Hop beherrschen


----------



## G-Funk (31. Oktober 2011)

Das sieht echt Hammer aus


----------



## Kuwahades (31. Oktober 2011)

Bild des Tages allemal, würde es auch als Bild der Woche vorschlagen, aber der Hintergrund gefält mir net so wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (31. Oktober 2011)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> hier mal 16kg mit 170mm Federweg im Streetmodus ohne Rampe
> 
> über die Tonne to 180 ist mir etwas zu krass zu probieren, dann geht die Felge vorne auch noch kaputt



klasse (krasse) Action.


----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2011)

is scho der hammer, wie macht mer so was


----------



## wunny1980 (1. November 2011)

nochmal ein video vom sommerurlaub.
mein bruder auf nem helius am und ich auf nem helius afr. mein bruder hat die cam.


----------



## cycophilipp (1. November 2011)

wunny1980 schrieb:


> nochmal ein video vom sommerurlaub.
> mein bruder auf nem helius am und ich auf nem helius afr. mein bruder hat die cam.



GEIL!!! Los, schneller!!!!


Cooler Sound!!!


----------



## trailterror (1. November 2011)

Schön.... Wär doch nur schon wieder sommer


----------



## p.2-max (1. November 2011)

war heute biken ...
blitz kaputt, nebel ohne ende, aber egal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. November 2011)

Hier mal 2 Foddos von unserer Heidelberger Waldautobahn 





Ion 20 vs Kona Stinky


----------



## checkb (2. November 2011)

> Heidelberger Waldautobahn



Herrlich.


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. November 2011)

Lindas Bilder sind immer wieder der Burner


----------



## Kontragonist (2. November 2011)

Klasse, Linda! Was haben wirs aber auch schön da oben


----------



## 0815p (2. November 2011)

linda, super bilder


----------



## dr.juggles (2. November 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Klasse, Linda! Was haben wirs aber auch schön da oben



wenn nicht immer die hochkurbelei wäre 

bin am demoday 3-4 mal hochgefahren, hat mir dann auch gelangt


----------



## stuk (2. November 2011)

ha aber tremalzo hochfahren........


----------



## dr.juggles (2. November 2011)

des is ja was anderes


----------



## chickenway-user (2. November 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Danke, meine Frau hat fotografiert, wie üblich.



Frag sie doch mal ob sie dir nicht mal etwas ein wenig bunteres rauslegen mag. Würd sich gut machen auf den Fotos...

Ich musste mal testen was die neue Gabel so drauf hat:


----------



## Ti-Max (3. November 2011)

Ja, ich werde Sie mal fragen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (3. November 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier mal 2 Foddos von unserer Heidelberger Waldautobahn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier die bewegten Bilder.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. November 2011)

Genial!


----------



## WODAN (4. November 2011)

Hier könnte jede Menge action entstehen: Bikepark Taunus bei Frankfurt!

Aber vorher muß fleißig mit JA abgestimmt werden, danke 

http://www.fwg-schmitten.de/index.php/umfrage.html


----------



## Kontragonist (4. November 2011)

Kontra ist eindeutig Pro "Sommerrodelbahn/Mountainbike-Park" (und spricht in der dritten Person von sich selbst )


----------



## dr.juggles (4. November 2011)

ffm wär nicht soo weit weg. genausoweit wie osternohe.
memo an mich selbst: "sofort abstimmen!"


----------



## 0815p (4. November 2011)

keine grosse action, aber schöne bilder hat der bernd von mir gmacht





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## acid-driver (4. November 2011)

geil, da haste ja jetzt endlich dein conti/nicolai-shirt


----------



## nicolai.fan (4. November 2011)

Peter


----------



## Schoschi (4. November 2011)

Hey Peter, in deim Helius hast doch die Gabel noch härter aufgepumpt als in deim alten Rad!?!

Hast mal Bock auf reines Trialtraining, nicht immer nur Bergab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (5. November 2011)

@Peter


----------



## WODAN (6. November 2011)

Marco Hösel auf Nicolai bei Wetten dass 

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/1482792/Wette-Fahrrad#/beitrag/video/1482792/Wette-Fahrrad


----------



## dr.juggles (6. November 2011)

unvergessen auch marco hösels kerzenwette gegen einen anderen trialer.

andrea sawatzkis dekollette ist auch ganz nett...


----------



## OldSchool (6. November 2011)

Bikes und Babes wie in der Freeride.


----------



## Kontragonist (6. November 2011)

Beerfelden: Am Startsprung zum Saisonende:


----------



## Ti-Max (6. November 2011)

Nabend zusammen,

heute mal kurz die neue Cam getestet, anbei die Resultate 

Bis auf das erste Bild ohne Blitz, für die Interessierten: Ist mit Iso 1250 aufgenommen. Im Wesentlichen OOC, z.T. sind es auch Ausschnittsvergrösserungen. Auch wenn ich jetzt nicht der Fotoexperte bin, unglücklich bin ich jetzt nicht mit den Resultaten 

Gruss Thorsten 

P.S: Sorry für die wenig wechselnden Motive, aber meine Lernkurve ist altersbedingt eher flach, wenn nicht gar abfallend ...   Am Drücker wie üblich meine Frau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (6. November 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Beerfelden: Am Startsprung zum Saisonende:



Schick, schick  passende Schnürsenkel zum Bike - wenn das nicht mal ein extra Bonus wert ist 

@Thorsten,

feine Bilder  Und wenn Du nun noch ne Hose und/oder Oberteil raussuchst mit mehr Farbe kommst Du in der herbstlichen Landschaft noch besser raus. So allein ist die Hose wenig von der Buchenrinde abhebend. 

Schön aufgeräumte Wälder habt ihr alle - in meiner Region wächst unendlich viel Gestrüpp und liegt überreich Altholz rum - so biken ist bei mir fast nicht möglich. *NEID*


----------



## Kontragonist (6. November 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Schick, schick  passende Schnürsenkel zum Bike - wenn das nicht mal ein extra Bonus wert ist
> 
> ()
> 
> Schön aufgeräumte Wälder habt ihr alle - in meiner Region wächst unendlich viel Gestrüpp und liegt überreich Altholz rum - so biken ist bei mir fast nicht möglich. *NEID*



Hab da noch einen Goldrausch mit etwas mehr Gestrüpp und Altholz am Hometrail


----------



## Ti-Max (7. November 2011)

antique schrieb:


> @Thorsten,
> 
> feine Bilder  Und wenn Du nun noch ne Hose und/oder Oberteil raussuchst mit mehr Farbe kommst Du in der herbstlichen Landschaft noch besser raus. So allein ist die Hose wenig von der Buchenrinde abhebend.



Danke, aber das werde ich sicher nicht tun.Es ist einfach nicht mein Style, und die Kollegen, die mit bunten Klamotten oder TLD-Schlafanzügen glücklich werden, sollen dies tun 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## schnubbi81 (7. November 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Beerfelden: Am Startsprung zum Saisonende:









style find ich besser, die schnuersenkel nicht ;-)

foto u.berghaeuser
rider der börch mit viel extralove...


----------



## Kontragonist (7. November 2011)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> style find ich besser, die schnuersenkel nicht ;-)



Das sieht nur so aus, weil ich den Whip in die andere Richtung dreh 

Nee, aber wer nix kann muss dabei eben wenigstens gut gekleidet sein


----------



## schnubbi81 (7. November 2011)

wuerde ich dir niemals unterstellen (das mit dem nix koennen)


----------



## blutbuche (7. November 2011)

@ti-max :..na , zumindest  ist der poppes diesmal nicht aus der hose gerutscht


----------



## Ti-Max (8. November 2011)

Hätte Dir gefallen, oder


----------



## KHUJAND (8. November 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Hätte Dir gefallen, oder



ich glaub nicht...


----------



## blutbuche (8. November 2011)

logo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (8. November 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> logo



so is richtich... Kati.  lass dich nicht anmachen.


----------



## Ti-Max (8. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> lass dich nicht anmachen.



Hatte ich auch nicht vor, nicht meine Zielgruppe

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## blutbuche (8. November 2011)

ach , echt


----------



## frfreshman (9. November 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd8aJYRMJqw"]N-other Trail      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## WODAN (9. November 2011)

frfreshman schrieb:


> N-other Trail      - YouTube



Das sieht nach jeder Menge Spaß aus


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2011)

Jeder fängt mal klein an


----------



## Ti-Max (13. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jeder fängt mal klein an



Egal, weitermachen 

So, zwei Bildchen von Heute...

Einen Whip mit einem halben X-Up und dann habe ich heute endlich den X-Up geknackt, dann ohne Whip 

Gruss aus dem kalten Ruhrpott


----------



## Stagediver (13. November 2011)

Sieht wirklich gut aus, was du da inzwischen raushaust.


----------



## WODAN (14. November 2011)

Am Wochenende war ich endlich mal wieder im Harz unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (14. November 2011)

nice


----------



## Eksduro (15. November 2011)

...da mein -N- erst zur nächsten saison kommt, anbei ein paar fotos vom rio nokko rider kollegen "ESPI"














und mal mit nem bißchen mehr effekt...










...hinter der linse stand ich, allerdings als komplett-laie....einstellungen u nachbarbeitung erfolgte durch "ESPI" himself....

prrrrrrrrrost...


----------



## Kuwahades (15. November 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Am Wochenende war ich endlich mal wieder im Harz unterwegs...



sehr schön da, aber ohne Kinderanhänger ist das doch uncool


----------



## Cruiser (18. November 2011)




----------



## pratt (18. November 2011)

Schön, genau das will ich hier sehen!


----------



## Stagediver (18. November 2011)

Sehr fein 

Sieht schwer nach Osternohe aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (19. November 2011)

jo, würd ich auch sagen, endlich mal jemand der des schiffergap nimmt. sieht mer m.m. selten in osternohe


----------



## Cruiser (21. November 2011)

Kinderräder im Einsatz ))


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. November 2011)

Eher unspektakulär, aber nach 12 Wochen wieder im Einsatz.


----------



## Ti-Max (22. November 2011)

Schöne BMX-Action


----------



## guru39 (25. November 2011)

Hier mal Aktion etwas anders dargestellt 





Rider: Philipp "Wursty" Metzger (Ion ST) und ich (Ion 20)

Bilda by Linda "Kaena" S.


----------



## Kontragonist (25. November 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier mal Aktion etwas anders dargestellt
> 
> Rider: Philipp "Wursty" Metzger (Ion ST) und ich (Ion 20)
> 
> Bilda by Linda "Kaena" S.



Nice 

Und jetzt darfst dus noch mal hier posten -> Locals Go Legal


----------



## Stagediver (25. November 2011)

Gute Arbeit 

Weiter so!!!


----------



## guru39 (25. November 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Nice
> 
> Und jetzt darfst dus noch mal hier posten -> Locals Go Legal



Uppps,.. hab misch verpostet 

is dann wohl hier gelandet


----------



## ichoe (26. November 2011)

...sehr geil!!!...dann muss ich mal in der neuen saison mal meine alte heimat mim radel besuchen...


----------



## dangerousD (27. November 2011)

@guru

Goiler Schoi$$!  Und Glückwunsch zur Legalisierung. Jetzt muss ich doch endlich mal wieder vorbei kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (27. November 2011)

So, bevor hier Khujands Neffe anfängt zu posten, noch ein bisschen beleibtere Senioren-Action 

Für die Foto-Interessierten: Mit manuellem Fokus kommen bei mir zumindest die besten Ergebnisse zustande, mit AF oder auch Tracking-AF ist der Ausschuss weitaus höher.

Im Winter gehe ich doch mal wieder mehr CC fahren, daher werden meine Bilder zum Glück auch weniger 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## WODAN (27. November 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> ###
> 
> Im Winter gehe ich doch mal wieder mehr CC fahren, daher werden meine Bilder zum Glück auch weniger
> 
> ###



JUHU, endlich 

Ne im Ernst, schöne Bilder von Dir, aber doch nicht jeden Tag


----------



## Ti-Max (27. November 2011)

Deswegen gehe ich auch wieder CC fahren 

Die letzten sind doch gerade erst 14 Tage her 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Kuwahades (28. November 2011)

ich dachte das wäre CC fahren ?


----------



## stuk (28. November 2011)

Mensch Kuwahades, da fehlt doch die Flasche im Rahmen zum CC-Fahren!!!!!


----------



## Ti-Max (28. November 2011)

Korrekt


----------



## KHUJAND (28. November 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> bevor hier Khujands Neffe anfängt zu posten, noch ein bisschen beleibtere Senioren-Action



lol...   dauert noch was. 

Ti. gute action,- würd ich auch gerne können.


----------



## Tomek (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
hier mal nen schönes Bild von mir aus Winterberg aus der 2. Steinfeldsektion!


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Dezember 2011)

Sehr nett 

Aber das eigentliche Steinfeld kommt doch erst dahinter, oder...

Ist doch der kleine Drop vor dem Steinfeld kurz nach dem kreuzenden Weg oder bin ich jetzt ganz falsch...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomek (1. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst....!!Das Foto worde übrigens von der Truppe der Froerider aus Olpe gemacht die am diesen Tag Sektiontraining und wie man sieht schicke Fotos geschossen haben.Ich hatte Glück das bei mir auch der Auslöser gedrückt wurde......


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Dezember 2011)

Ufo DS in Action. Sehr geil gefilmt und gefahren, wie ich finde...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18078

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ufo DS in Action. Sehr geil gefilmt und gefahren, wie ich finde...
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18078
> 
> Gruss Thorsten


 
Sehr geil!


----------



## WODAN (17. Dezember 2011)

Schönes ION 

Vorschlag Bild der Woche


----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2011)

Meine Stimme hast du Bernd


----------



## WODAN (17. Dezember 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Meine Stimme hast du Bernd



Danke! Übrigens kam der Vorschlag weder von mir, noch von einem Kumpel.
War selbst überrascht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (18. Dezember 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Meine Stimme hast du Bernd



Da warst Du auch einer der Wenigen die dafür gestimmt haben ...

Naja, ist auch nicht so ein tolles Bild


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2012)

Soderla, nachdem ich gestern bis nach Mitternacht geschraubt hab um dieses Schaltseil, das mir der Bikebauerthomas in einer fast24h Blitzaktion durch halb Deutschland, zukommenm ließ, hat mich auch der Megaschneematsch und der Dauerniesel net abgehalten mein Nucleon endlich auf Felsblocktruntertauglichkeit zu testen
Zum Glück hats seit gestern um die 30cm Schnee weggenieselt

Die Bildquallität ist net so gut (egal  )...die recht dunkle Umgebung, meine dunkle Kleidung und das dunkle Rad in Verbindung mit dem, das die Bilder aus einem Video rausgeschnitten, sind machen sie doch erträglich

Resultat....geiles Rad 




















G.


----------



## sluette (1. Januar 2012)

ich kann nix sehen...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ich kann nix sehen...



Ups...ich auch nimmer...muß ich mal überprüfen an was das liegt...

Hmmh....jetzt sind sie wieder da...aber warum muß ich erst in dieser Dropboxdings überprüfen 

Nommal Edit: wieder weg...ich arbeite dran 

G.


----------



## Ge!st (1. Januar 2012)

@LB Jörg

Die Bilder kann hier keiner außer dir sehen, weil man dazu bei dropbox.com eingeloggt sein muss. Warum speicherst du die Bilder nicht einfach hier in deinem Fotoalbum?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> @LB Jörg
> 
> Die Bilder kann hier keiner außer dir sehen, weil man dazu bei dropbox.com eingeloggt sein muss. Warum speicherst du die Bilder nicht einfach hier in deinem Fotoalbum?



Glaub jetzt hab ichs...Dropbox hat verschiedene Öffentlichkeitsfunktionen und ich hab mich heut erst angemeldet

Gehts jetzt oben bei allen???

G.


----------



## sluette (1. Januar 2012)

yep, nun geht's.
sehr schön übrigens...


----------



## stuk (2. Januar 2012)

jaaaaaaaaa
schönes Rad und schöner Wald


----------



## Martin1508 (2. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Soderla, nachdem ich gestern bis nach Mitternacht geschraubt hab um dieses Schaltseil, das mir der Bikebauerthomas in einer fast24h Blitzaktion durch halb Deutschland, zukommenm ließ, hat mich auch der Megaschneematsch und der Dauerniesel net abgehalten mein Nucleon endlich auf Felsblocktruntertauglichkeit zu testen
> Zum Glück hats seit gestern um die 30cm Schnee weggenieselt
> 
> Die Bildquallität ist net so gut (egal  )...die recht dunkle Umgebung, meine dunkle Kleidung und das dunkle Rad in Verbindung mit dem, das die Bilder aus einem Video rausgeschnitten, sind machen sie doch erträglich
> ...


 
Ich darf nochmal zusammenfassen:

1. Schneematsch
2. Nieselregen
3. Kalt
4. Glitschiger Stein
5. Ganz schön Gefälle

6. Respekt! Zumindest das erste der Bilder finde ich ziemlich cool. Besonders unter Einbeziehung der äußeren Umstände.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2012)

Dabei ist gerade bei den Bedingungen das Erste genau wie im Sommer, weil man so und so nimmer bremsen kann ...und die anderen 2 eher heikel, weil man Kurven machen mußte oder keinen Auslauf hatte

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2012)

@jörg


----------



## guru39 (3. Januar 2012)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild von unserer (bald) legalen Strecke 





Heute war das Fernsehen bei uns auf der Piste, wen´s Interesiert: Morgen
auf SWR III 18:15 Uhr SWR regional und um 19:45 Uhr SWR aktuell


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2012)

Ui...die Programme kann ich empfangen. Aber da bin ich in der Arbeit

G.


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Januar 2012)

gibts den Bericht auch in einer Online Datenbank zu sehen ?

was macht denn eigentlich das Moppelchen ( Moritz Bauer ) ?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Januar 2012)

Super Sache!!!! Sau stark!!


----------



## guru39 (4. Januar 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> gibts den Bericht auch in einer Online Datenbank zu sehen ?



vermutlich hier.


----------



## guru39 (4. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Heute war das Fernsehen bei uns auf der Piste, wen´s Interesiert: Morgen
> auf SWR III 18:15 Uhr SWR regional und um 19:45 Uhr SWR aktuell



SWR III is Quatsch. 

SWR BW is richtig! Termine sind 18:45, 19:45, 21:45 Uhr.


----------



## WODAN (4. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> SWR III is Quatsch.
> 
> SWR BW is richtig! Termine sind 18:45, 19:45, 21:45 Uhr.



Geniale Sache, Rainer!


----------



## ichoe (4. Januar 2012)

zwar nicht die längste sendezeit aber eine sehr sehr feine sache...die strecke sieht was ich gerade gesehn hab echt nice aus...wird definitiv eingeplant in der kommenden saison...

fetter RESPEKT!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Januar 2012)

Weg frei für die Downhiller


----------



## zuspät (4. Januar 2012)

is doch gut, so sollts immer laufen


----------



## 2Pac (6. Januar 2012)

Test 1 






Test 2






Test 3






für´n Bürgersteig Drop geht das UFO-DS gut.


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Januar 2012)

Das war es dann wohl für mich in diesem Thread


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Das war es dann wohl für mich in diesem Thread



Ti.
das sind gute 80 cm . (am hinterrad)  
als absprung diente der Bordstein.


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Januar 2012)

Nicht ganz meine Höhe, trotz Bordstein ...  Hatte aber Badeschlappen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Januar 2012)

Hier mal ein paar bewegte Bilder von 4 Nicolais und 2 kleinen Geschwistern samt Freunden aus Portes Du Soleil
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Stagediver (12. Januar 2012)

@Willi:

Klasse Streifen, tolle Strecken und gut gefahren.


----------



## stuk (12. Januar 2012)

yeah......super Filmchen


----------



## guru39 (12. Januar 2012)

geil Willi 

Nächstes Jahr geht es auch wieder nach PDS


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Januar 2012)

Schön das es euch gefällt
@guru
Echt klasse mit eurer Strecke und vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal dieses Jahr beim Dirt Masters. Als ich im letzten Jahr mit Linda telefoniert habe, warst du wohl schon ein wenig müde 

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## guru39 (12. Januar 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @guru
> ....... warst du wohl schon ein wenig müde



schoiß narkolepsie


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Januar 2012)

Sowas in der Richtung hatte sie auch gesagt


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2012)

Willi 
kannst dich ja unserer Gang mitanschliessen.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2012)

PdS steht auf der Liste für 2012


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Willi
> kannst dich ja unserer Gang mitanschliessen.


Artur, 
dieses Jahr trinken wir auf jeden Fall mal ein Bierchen zusammen Ich hoffe es kommt nichts dazwischen, aber eine Übernachtung beim Dirt Masters sollte eigentlich wieder drin sein. Hat bis jetzt immer geklappt
Gruß Willi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> ein Bierchen zusammen



*hust*


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. Januar 2012)

Oder halt ne Kiste Früher habe ich mal Faxe-Dosen geschrotet Bin für alles offen


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Oder halt ne Kiste Früher habe ich mal Faxe-Dosen geschrotet Bin für alles offen







so wie immer... trinken wir vorzugsweise Bayrisches Bier.


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> so wie immer... trinken wir vorzugsweise Bayrisches Bier.



Das mit dem Bayrischem Bier teile ich deswegen habe ich auch mein eigenes Bier




Ist schon was feines ein eigenes Bier mit den Namensinitalien zu haben
und damit wir nicht abdriften noch ein Foto von Gino mit seinem ION in Action






Gruß Willi!


----------



## sluette (13. Januar 2012)

das da oben schaut aber eher nach tegernseer hellem aus, oder?






gute wahl


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2012)

Da mach ich mit


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Ist schon was feines ein eigenes Bier mit den Namensinitalien zu haben
> und damit wir nicht abdriften noch ein Foto von Gino mit seinem ION in Action



Uii, dass sind auch meine Inizialen 

G.


----------



## stuk (13. Januar 2012)

nicht lecker, aber nach einer tollen staubigen tour hilft es schon und die lokation ist super





lecker und eh der beste cappuccino der welt mit seeblick


----------



## sluette (13. Januar 2012)

omkafe am lago ist so wie raki in der türkei. wenn du da bist gibt's nix besseres und zuhause kommt die ernüchterung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (13. Januar 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> [/IMG]



Wenn wir kommen bringen wir wieder wie letztes Jahr min.3 Kästen Tegernseer & Augustiner mit 
Artur.... und dann pennst auch mal da!  Du verpasst das Beste... Frag Guru 

Achja geile Typen auf dem Bild


----------



## guru39 (13. Januar 2012)

fabs8 schrieb:


> Wenn wir kommen bringen wir wieder wie letztes Jahr min.3 Kästen Tegernseer & Augustiner mit





und was trinkt ihr


----------



## fabs8 (13. Januar 2012)




----------



## KHUJAND (15. Januar 2012)

fabs8 schrieb:


> Wenn wir kommen bringen wir wieder wie letztes Jahr min.3 Kästen Tegernseer & Augustiner mit
> Artur.... und dann pennst auch mal da!  Du verpasst das Beste... Frag Guru
> 
> Achja geile Typen auf dem Bild



100% bleiben wir über nacht.


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2012)

Back tT !

Ein neuer Puff Porno


----------



## WilliWildsau (15. Januar 2012)

Mit Dave&seiner Truppe kann es ja nur rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (15. Januar 2012)

Ruppige und zügige Strecke... gefällt 

Ist das bei euch in Heidelberg?


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2012)

jep, is in Heidelberg!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2012)

Uii...ein Rad das während der Fahrt die Farbe wechseln kann
Die ersten paar Meter bergab sind mir doch irgendwie bekannt vorgekommen

G.


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Uii...ein Rad das während der Fahrt die Farbe wechseln kann



ja, die neuste Nicolai Innovation, Chamäleon Lack


----------



## stuk (16. Januar 2012)

cool, wechselt die Farbe bei jedem fast-Durchschlag? 

schönes video


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2012)

super strecken.


----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2012)

Es wird Zeit das du mal nach Heidelberg kommst Artur!


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit das du mal nach Heidelberg kommst Artur!



zuuu gerne.


----------



## Harry-88 (16. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> zuuu gerne.




ich kom mit aber nur wenns lecker weizen gibt


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Januar 2012)

In diesem kleinen Winterberg-Rückblick sind auch einige Nicolais zu sehenLambda,Nucleon,Helius,Ufo,ION eigentich alles vertreten und natürlich auch andere, aber Winterberg efreut sich ja immer größter Beliebtheit
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merino (29. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön!! Wo bleibt der Frühling? 
Bin gerade eine Stunde durch die Kälte gefahren und über Eisplatten geschliddert
Freue mich auf die nächste Saison.
Ein schönes Rest-W-Ende euch allen.


----------



## Ti-Max (29. Januar 2012)

Sehr geil Jens


----------



## Nippes80 (5. Februar 2012)

Nachwuchsförderung!!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. Februar 2012)

Schöne Aufnahmen vom Nachwuchs und weiterhin viel Spaß Und die nächsten Jahre werden noch besser


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2012)

ja von mir natürlich auch


----------



## trailterror (6. Februar 2012)

Und beim ersten rad mit pedalen gleich ohne stützräder!


----------



## derAndre (6. Februar 2012)

Erst Zoo und dann Rheinufer? Die Kleine hat Durchhaltevermögen, Respekt! Nach dem Zoo kannste meine Kleine knicken, da läuft oder fährt sie keinen Meter mehr ;-)


----------



## guru39 (6. Februar 2012)

Äktion vom feinsten


----------



## 0815p (6. Februar 2012)

@Nippes80


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2012)

Nachdem die Temperauturen endlich wirder erträgliche Minusgrade haben bin ich heut auch mal wieder zu fahren gekommen.
Wichtig bei der Kälte ist aber immer ein paar Dehnungsübungen zu machen und nie die Bremse loslassen







G.


----------



## trailterror (10. Februar 2012)




----------



## 0815p (11. Februar 2012)

@jörg
 winter kriegstanz


----------



## pratt (11. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wichtig bei der Kälte ist aber immer ein paar Dehnungsübungen zu machen und nie die Bremse loslassen
> G.



Sehr gut!


----------



## wolfi_1 (11. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nachdem die Temperauturen endlich wirder erträgliche Minusgrade haben bin ich heut auch mal wieder zu fahren gekommen.
> Wichtig bei der Kälte ist aber immer ein paar Dehnungsübungen zu machen und nie die Bremse loslassen
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht so aus als ob du grad nach Glühwein Nr. 15 aus der Alm raus bist und versuchst den Esel zu besteigen .... 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## sluette (11. Februar 2012)

Ich bin heute morgen bei -12grad gestartet und nach 3min war mein camelback eingefroren... 2 1/2h ohne einen tropfen und total durchgefroren! hat trotzdem was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Februar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> Ich bin heute morgen bei -12grad gestartet und nach 3min war mein camelback eingefroren... 2 1/2h ohne einen tropfen und total durchgefroren! hat trotzdem was!


NöNö, Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr da habe ich lieber + Teperaturen.
Respeckt für dein selbstdiziplin 
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2012)

@Wolfi: Naja...war die erste Kurve, so 40m von der Gipfelalm entfernt Heut gings aber ohne Spezialübung Wir haben hier gerade die besten Mountainbikebedingungen die man sich vorstellen kann...trailual

@Sluette: Hehe...meiner war nach der ersten Abfaht auch nur noch Würfelwasser Bergauf konnte ich ihn gerade so am Einfrieren hindern,. Hatten durchgehend -14C°...aber nach den ersten 100hms bergab wars vorbei


Sollte vielleicht doch mal farbenfröhlichere Anziehsachen kaufen






G.


----------



## frfreshman (11. Februar 2012)

...


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Februar 2012)

frfreshman schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_na0NUjYuS4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


                   Dieses Video  ist in Deutschland leider nicht verfügbar, da es möglicherweise Musik  enthält, für die die erforderlichen Musikrechte von der GEMA nicht  eingeräumt wurden. 
             Das tut uns leid.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Dieses Video  ist in Deutschland leider nicht verfügbar, da es möglicherweise Musik  enthält, für die die erforderlichen Musikrechte von der GEMA nicht  eingeräumt wurden.
> Das tut uns leid.



Stimmt 

G.


----------



## frfreshman (11. Februar 2012)

Dann halt alternativ dieser auf die schnelle hingerotzte Clip:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJfYiOOwyjE&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]5. Februar      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## frfreshman (12. Februar 2012)

Anderer Versuch:

http://youtu.be/4sHEO5VNj_0


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2012)

...net dein Ernst, oder

Hast du´s auch mit normalen Fahrradgeräuschen, dann wärs glaub echt schön

G.


----------



## c_w (12. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Sluette: Hehe...meiner war nach der ersten Abfaht auch nur noch Würfelwasser Bergauf konnte ich ihn gerade so am Einfrieren hindern,. Hatten durchgehend -14C°...aber nach den ersten 100hms bergab wars vorbei


Thermoschlauch benutzen und nach dem Trinken das Wasser immer wieder zurück in die Trinkblase pusten :-D
War gerade ne Woche bei -20 bis -25 Skifahren, immer mit unwürfeligem Wasser ;-)


----------



## Stagediver (12. Februar 2012)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Anderer Versuch:
> 
> http://youtu.be/4sHEO5VNj_0



...meine Ohren bluten... :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Thermoschlauch benutzen und nach dem Trinken das Wasser immer wieder zurück in die Trinkblase pusten :-D
> War gerade ne Woche bei -20 bis -25 Skifahren, immer mit unwürfeligem Wasser ;-)



Hab einen Thermoschlauch...aber der Tip mit dem Zurückpusten ist mal richtig gut

G.


----------



## frfreshman (12. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...net dein Ernst, oder
> 
> Hast du´s auch mit normalen Fahrradgeräuschen, dann wärs glaub echt schön
> 
> G.





Alles nur Spass, normal, oder!?
Ich find DJ Koze gut.
http://youtu.be/0-QYr8_2VG8


----------



## sluette (12. Februar 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> ... zurück in die Trinkblase pusten :-D...



mache ich normal auch immer. am samstag kam noch ein schluck crashice, dann war schluss. isolierung habe ich noch nie gebraucht. hast du das original zeugs oder kannst du wa aus der sanitärabteilung empfehlen?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (13. Februar 2012)

Gestern bei -9° in Aachen...












gruß Rainer


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Februar 2012)

Geilo! Sieht gut aus!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2012)

Jepp...coole Fotos

G.


----------



## trailterror (13. Februar 2012)

Schliess mich dem gesagten an


----------



## 0815p (13. Februar 2012)

schöne bilder


----------



## c_w (13. Februar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> mache ich normal auch immer. am samstag kam noch ein schluck carshice, dann war schluss. isolierung habe ich noch nie gebraucht. hast du das original zeugs oder kannst du wa aus der sanitärabteilung empfehlen?


Hab das Original. Hilft aber bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen nur bedingt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2012)

Bergaufaction ...Manchmal liegt das zu erreichende Ziel etwas ungünstig...aber so ein Nucleon taugt beim Winterbikebergsteigen echt gut als Pickel

Sind aus nem Video, drum sind se so wie sie sind
















G.


----------



## Timmy35 (13. Februar 2012)

Ok, Nicolai baut keine Getriebe-Snowboards. 

Aber bist du sicher, das du das richtige Sportgerät hast?

Ich bin aber auf die Bilder der Abfahrt gespannt.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2012)

Hmmh.....manchmal hat man schon dumme Gedanken was Abfahrten angeht







G.


----------



## trailterror (13. Februar 2012)

Huihuihui....das geht ab 

Geile pics, mehr davon jörg ich will die fortsetzung sehn


----------



## Timmy35 (13. Februar 2012)

da lohnen sich die spikes. Meine mussten sich dieses jahr mit ein paar kleinen pfützen zufrieden geben.


----------



## Eksduro (13. Februar 2012)

alta falta....


hab zwar noch keine erfahrung mit spikes aber wenn das gut gegangen ist müssen sie ja was taugen


respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (13. Februar 2012)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Ok, Nicolai baut keine Getriebe-Snowboards.
> 
> Aber bist du sicher, das du das richtige Sportgerät hast?
> 
> Ich bin aber auf die Bilder der Abfahrt gespannt.



Aber der Lenker und die Pedale machen sich doch gut als Eispickel-Ersatz !

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## acmatze (14. Februar 2012)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> Gestern bei -9° in Aachen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Februar 2012)

Jepp, schöne Bilder


----------



## richard.a (21. Februar 2012)

´n Bild vom Video, daher die tolle Quali...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2012)

Heut mal die Spikes abgezogen und aus dem Schneefichtelgebirge ins 30km entfernte "mediterane" Bayreut zum Spielen gefahren

Bild ist auch aus einem Video...aber weil Sonne drauf ist musses herhalten





Und kurz vor Sonnenuntergang noch etwas rumspielen...man darf nur nie aufgeben


G.


----------



## Ge!st (26. Februar 2012)

Coole Action im Video


----------



## zuspät (26. Februar 2012)

jep. find ich auch schön sieht richtig trocken aus im wald, hab mich am freitag total eingesaut beim testen vom 360° goprohalter


----------



## sluette (26. Februar 2012)

leider ist mein AM nicht zusehen. das video zeigt einen typischen ruhrgebeats trail...


----------



## stuk (26. Februar 2012)

yeah 
einer meiner lieblings-home-trails
wir nennen ihn ILIX-trail. (weil oben die netten scharfen Büsche stehen)
Kleiner Tipp: fahrt mal nach dem "downhill" (min. 1.58 im Video) rechts hoch, links halten, rechts um die Pferdefarm rum und sofort links in den Trail....geht dann ähnlich weiter wie oben nach den Büschen und nochmal steil runter.
mfg


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> leider ist mein AM nicht zusehen. das video zeigt einen typischen ruhrgebeats trail...



Ihr lebt also im Flowtrailland Da kann man ja gut Gewicht am Rad speren

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (26. Februar 2012)

hier gehts auch heftiger zu und dann gibt es da noch die Urlaube.....
ich bin auf jedenfall froh das ich vor ca. 2 Jahren um 1.5 Kilo aufgrüstet habe (vom Helius CC aufs AM und nicht aufs AC)
Aber stimmt, hier ist flowtrailland


----------



## sluette (26. Februar 2012)

ist zwar kein touren forum hier aber du kannst im ruhrgebeat locker 1000hm touren fahren. geht zwar max auf knapp 300m hoch aber dafür gibt's da X stück von...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2012)

Das ging doch länger wie 300m bergab am Stück in dem Video?!?!

G.


----------



## sluette (26. Februar 2012)

klar, strecke schon, aber laut google earth sind magere 67hm. und das traurige ist, das kann sogar passen... das gefälle bei dem ding ist sehr flach und man kann immer mit speed fahren, ausserdem ist oben schön eng und unten ein bischen ruppig, macht schon bock.


----------



## richard.a (26. Februar 2012)

Heut mal das schöne Wetter genutzt und ne kleine Runde mit Junior durch´n Stadtpark gedreht... Leider wieder Pic vom Video.


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Februar 2012)

@sluette + stuk: Ich glaube, Ihr müsst mich mal mitnehmen auf einer Eurer Touren. Umgekehrt gilt die Einladung natürlich auch


----------



## stuk (27. Februar 2012)

@ferkelmann: lass aber erstmal Frühjahr werden.....


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Februar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> leider ist mein AM nicht zusehen. das video zeigt einen typischen ruhrgebeats trail...


 
Coole Kameraführung. Ob gewollt oder ungewollt, weiß ich nicht. Man hat teilweise den Eindruck, als wolltest du den Baum direkt treffen und nicht daran vorbei fahren.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Februar 2012)

Liegt an den zu breiten Lenkern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (27. Februar 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Coole Kameraführung. Ob gewollt oder ungewollt, weiß ich nicht. Man hat teilweise den Eindruck, als wolltest du den Baum direkt treffen und nicht daran vorbei fahren.



ich glaube das war so eine meiner erste aufnahmen mit der contour.
wenn die kamera am helm fest ist fällt das mit dem ausrichten ein wenig schwer. hat zwar BT anbindung ans iPhone aber das kannst du vergessen.  
witzig ist das man beim sichten des videos erstmal merkt wie weit man beim biken nach unten schaut. denn die kamera ist schon mehr nach oben gerichtet als waagerecht und trotzdem könnte sie noch höher.


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Februar 2012)

Das Grundproblem wird bei abwechslungsreichen Strecken nie zu beheben sein. Bei technischen Stellen könnte der Winkel gern höher sein, bei flowigen Strecken wieder weiter runter.
Vielleicht gibts ja irgendwann mal Kameragenerationen mit Eyetracking


----------



## hands diamond (27. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts ja irgendwann mal Kameragenerationen mit Eyetracking



Und was passiert dann wenn man an den ganz brenzligen Stellen die Augen zukneift?


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Februar 2012)

Dann gilt die letzte Einstellung 

Das Ganze funktioniert natürlich dann auch wie beim Apache. Störelemente wie Stöckchenleger, gefällte Bäume usw. werden über das Auge erfasst und durch am Rucksatz stationierte Hellfire-Raketen eliminiert. 
Genug off topic


----------



## Wurstsalat (27. Februar 2012)

Hier ein Ion ST in voller Fahrt







Foto By Linda Stumpf


----------



## p.2-max (27. Februar 2012)

nice, so muss nen ion unterwegs sein!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (27. Februar 2012)

Geil


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Februar 2012)

Eben war aber noch ein schöneres Bild da


----------



## p.2-max (27. Februar 2012)

beide gut


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (27. Februar 2012)

ION jagd AFR und umgekehrt...


----------



## dangerousD (2. März 2012)

Wurstsalat schrieb:


> Hier ein Ion ST in voller Fahrt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wursty ist 'ne Rampensau!  Sehr schön eingefangen von Linda  

Das Foto macht Bock auf Heizen


----------



## marco2 (2. März 2012)

Schön euch auf dem Flowtrail zu sehen, aber die mucke flowt mal so gar nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2012)

Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht Haben wohl versehentlich die Musik aus dem Musikordner für die DH-Strecke erwischt

G.


----------



## stuk (2. März 2012)

musik ist genau richtig....und das video sowieso


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> musik ist genau richtig....und das video sowieso



Ne es paßt schoh Man ließt halt FlowCountry und dann gehts voll ab
Aber auf dem Trail dürfte jetzt gerade noch ein halber Meter Schnee liegen

Bei uns ist er endlich in den unteren Felsregionen großteils weg
Die letzten 2 Tage waren krass sonnig warm.

Endlich richtigen Fels unter den Reifen  Selbst die steilsten Abfahrten lassen sich mim Nucli total soft und kontrolliert fahren















G.


----------



## trailterror (2. März 2012)

wie eigentlich immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. März 2012)

klasse Jörg...   ich gehe morgen auch mal fahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2012)

Bilder sind natürlich wie immer aus einem Video...aber es kommen dieses Jahr schon richtige auch 

G.


----------



## 0815p (3. März 2012)

@jörg  

von mir kommen auch bald wieder fotos, wenn ich vom lago und von den kanaren zurück bin hab ich hoffentlich was gscheids auf der knipse


----------



## trailterror (3. März 2012)

da freu ich mich jetzt schon drauf


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2012)

Na dann mal schönen Urlaub...und mach nichts kaputt

G.


----------



## 0815p (4. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na dann mal schönen Urlaub...und mach nichts kaputt
> 
> G.



geht erst in zwei wochn los


----------



## chorge (5. März 2012)

Engadin 2011...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2012)

Oberpfalz 2012....

Bei dem Sonnenschein gestern konnt ich mich net bis zum bitteren Ende in der Arbeit halten
Und hab wieder ein paar alte Klassiker an Bikebouldern unters Nucli genommen Hier der Parabolblock

Vorher immer erst nommal kuggn...






...dann langsam Vortasten...






...bis es gänzlich zu spät ist anzuhalten...







G.


----------



## dr.juggles (8. März 2012)

balls of steel & mal ne farbige jacke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (8. März 2012)

Klasse Jörg , das wird wohl bald ne eigene Spielart ,  MTB Steilabfahrten .gefällt mir...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2012)

Den "Sport" gibts hier schon länger und heißt einfach Bikebouldern...glaub mein erstes Bikebouldergebiet hab ich 2004 "erschlossen"...mit meinem geliebten RMX WS

Der oben ist sogar ein Stück von einem 60Hm Trail.

Hab doch glatt gestern ein neues Bikeboulderprojekt ins Auge gefaßt...hier mittig durch die grüne Mooswand






G.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. März 2012)

Ich glaub ich muss euch mal besuchen. Sieht ja echt geil aus.


----------



## trailterror (8. März 2012)

Haste den fels denn schon gerockt? Sieht teilweise schon sehr brenzlig aus


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Haste den fels denn schon gerockt? Sieht teilweise schon sehr brenzlig aus



Ne ist ja noch ein Projekt...aber jetzt seh ich gerade das ein Satzteil ja in der völlig falschen Spalte steht.
Jetzt paßts

G.


----------



## LeichteGranate (11. März 2012)

Nicolai Hometrails:









MfG Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2012)

...die Existenz des Weges auf dem zweiten Bild scheint mir schon in naher Zukunft beendet zu sein 

G.


----------



## Ti-Max (11. März 2012)

Das Engadin-Bild rockt


----------



## LeichteGranate (11. März 2012)




----------



## blutbuche (12. März 2012)

..100 punkte für den geilen gesichtsausdruck


----------



## Ti-Max (12. März 2012)

Schei$$ auf Gesichtsausdruck, die Action und das Bild passt


----------



## Stagediver (12. März 2012)

Krasse Nussschale hast du da auf


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Krasse Nussschale hast du da auf



Die ist nicht krass, die ist gräßlich Aber der Rest der Anziehsachen paßt ja...unds Bild sowieso

G.


----------



## merino (12. März 2012)

Schönes Bild!
Ich habe mir nur wegen solcher Gesichtsmutationen einen Fullface gekauft


----------



## Ti-Max (12. März 2012)

So schauen Andere, wenn sie den Bordstein runterholpern, bei dem Sprung darf/sollte man auch mal skeptisch in Richtung Landung blicken


----------



## KHUJAND (12. März 2012)

bei sowas habe ich immer einen fullface helm an,- dort sieht man mein gesicht nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (12. März 2012)

Beim Bordstein runterholpern oder wobei jetzt


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2012)

Nach 2 Tagen Tetrispflastern vor der Haustür und ähnlichen Arbeiten...









...endlich mal wieder zum Radeln gekommen ...bzw. Bikebouldern...mein neues Fahrprojekt stand ja noch aus

Aber mußte auch erst mal das Gesichtsfeld in dem Bikeboulder freigemacht werden...peitschende Äste im Gesicht sind blöd








...und bei der Anfahrt extrem irritieried dazu.








Dann der letzte übliche Linienblick auf den Auslauf....








....Nerven bündel und los








....kurzes Jubeln....und die Gedanken sind schon beim nächsten Bikeboulder der noch aussteht


G.


----------



## Kontragonist (13. März 2012)

Steilgehen auf erhÃ¶htem GefÃ¤lle â stÃ¶Ãt auf mein gesteigertes Gefallen


----------



## Eksduro (13. März 2012)

...bei mir auch 

hammer aktionen haste immer parat


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. März 2012)

@LB Jörg
Einfach krasse Aktionen, die du & Ray andauernd startet

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## trailterror (13. März 2012)

Stark

Wars denn wenigstens brenzlig?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Stark
> 
> Wars denn wenigstens brenzlig?



Dankedanke 

Ne...war der dritte Tag ganz alleine in unserer Waldwildnis, da ist man dann recht ausgeglichen
Hab netmal den ganzen Federweg gebraucht ...drum hab ichs dann gleich noch 5mal zum Einüben wiederholt
Ist eine reine Bewegungssache die da getimed werden muß...heut war ein guter Tag, konnt noch einiges Andere auch supersoft fahren
Da schmeckt das Bier jetzt auf jdenfall doppelt so gut

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (13. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dankedanke
> 
> Ne...war der dritte Tag ganz alleine in unserer Waldwildnis, da ist man dann recht ausgeglichen
> Hab netmal den ganzen Federweg gebraucht ...drum hab ichs dann gleich noch 5mal zum Einüben wiederholt
> ...



Schöne Bilder 

Solltest das mit dem Moos entfernen etwas *diskreter* machen, ansonsten macht irgenwann der Naturschutz auch Jagd auf illegale Bikeboulderer.  (und nicht nur auf die Kletter-Boulderer)

So richtiger Granit hat schon was. Mit dem Kalkzeugs bei uns muss ich mich erst noch anfreunden, zumindest wenns ernsthaft zur Sache geht.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## trailterror (14. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dankedanke
> 
> Ne...war der dritte Tag ganz alleine in unserer Waldwildnis, da ist man dann recht ausgeglichen
> Hab netmal den ganzen Federweg gebraucht ...drum hab ichs dann gleich noch 5mal zum Einüben wiederholt
> ...



 

Ja, nach mehrfachem fahren wirds zum routinelauf. Sowas ist halt ne extreme kopfsache; mit genügend vertrauen rein gehn und "einfach" auf dem bike bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder
> 
> Solltest das mit dem Moos entfernen etwas *diskreter* machen, ansonsten macht irgenwann der Naturschutz auch Jagd auf illegale Bikeboulderer.  (und nicht nur auf die Kletter-Boulderer)



Ja, da muß man gut aufpassen. Das ist aber sehr moos- und ortsbahängig was geht und was net.
War ja in der Vergangenheit schon des ein oder andere Mal mit mit entsprechenden Leuten vom LRA im Wald unterwegs zwecks Möglichkeiten (Radeln) und Konzeptionen (Klettern).

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (16. März 2012)

Moin,

ich weiss, dass mich jetzt wieder einige steinigen oder beschimpfen wollen. Ja ja, Ihr habt Recht, es sind keine Nicolai Bikes und die Reifen sind von Schwalbe (der Hans Dampf ist echt gut) aber ich finde das Video zum Fruehling einfach nur geil. Ich finde, es faengt den Spass am Biken ein und das, auf was wir uns dem ganzen Winter gefreut haben.

Also, habt Nachsicht.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vi8onYkantw"]Hans Dampf      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruesse


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. März 2012)

Hier sind auch mal wieder ein paar Nicolaisaus den Anfangsjahren zu sehen Ufo-DS,Bass DH,Lambda und Helius kommen dort unter anderem drin vor
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## stuk (16. März 2012)

Alt aber gut


----------



## Ti-Max (16. März 2012)

Yeah Jens, oldschool rockt  Schade um die EDG-Halde


----------



## Harvester (16. März 2012)

beim Kiesel runterrollen  fehlt noch eins weiter unten und man könnte es zum Pic of the week vorschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2012)

@Williwildsau: Seh schon, wir sind schon genauso lang blöde unterwegs Wahrscheinlich sind wir schon irgendwo früher in einem Bikepark aneinander Vorbeigefahren...Geißkopf, Winterberg ect.

Nach gestriger Kilometerfressereisdielenbiertour heut mal wieder klassisch unterwegs gewesen






G.


----------



## WODAN (19. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Williwildsau: Seh schon, wir sind schon genauso lang blöde unterwegs Wahrscheinlich sind wir schon irgendwo früher in einem Bikepark aneinander Vorbeigefahren...Geißkopf, Winterberg ect.
> 
> ###



Da bist Du auch schon so lange unterwegs und findest jetzt erst zu Nicolai 

Leider habe ich von 1999 (erstes Nicolai) keine Action Bilder mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Da bist Du auch schon so lange unterwegs und findest jetzt erst zu Nicolai
> 
> Leider habe ich von 1999 (erstes Nicolai) keine Action Bilder mehr



 Unser Heimatgelände hat mich halt erstmal 3 Rocky Mountainräder kaufen lassen
Bilder hab ich erst seit 2001 oder 2002 mit der ersten Digicäm...davor war sowas ja zu kompliziert

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bilder hab ich erst seit 2001 oder 2002 mit der ersten Digicäm...davor war sowas ja zu kompliziert


Das ist der passende Spruch Wenn ich an die ganzen Unternehmungen zurückdenke, die ich ende der 80er mit meinem Kettler Town&Country(Gruß an Ti-Max) gemacht, habe aber damals die blöde Kamera nicht mitnehmen wollte um ein paar Tage auf die verwackelten und schlecht belichteten Fotos zu warten, dann ärgert man sich schon ein wenig, dass man die Möglichkeiten nicht schon früher hatte Aber auf der Gehirnfestplatte ist es ja abgespeichert und das nimmt mir keiner außer ich mach den Harald Junhke und ist doch klasse, dass wir alle die Lust am biken nicht verloren haben
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Hier sind auch mal wieder ein paar Nicolaisaus den Anfangsjahren zu sehen Ufo-DS,Bass DH,Lambda und Helius kommen dort unter anderem drin vor
> Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Das ist der passende Spruch Wenn ich an die ganzen Unternehmungen zurückdenke, die ich ende der 80er mit meinem Kettler Town&Country(Gruß an Ti-Max) gemacht, habe aber damals die blöde Kamera nicht mitnehmen wollte um ein paar Tage auf die verwackelten und schlecht belichteten Fotos zu warten, dann ärgert man sich schon ein wenig, dass man die Möglichkeiten nicht schon früher hatte Aber auf der Gehirnfestplatte ist es ja abgespeichert und das nimmt mir keiner außer ich mach den Harald Junhke und ist doch klasse, dass wir alle die Lust am biken nicht verloren haben
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



Krass, ich hatt 1986 oder 87 auch das Kettler, allerdings das ohne Town mit den dicken 2.125er Reifen und Biopace für sagenumwobene 1200DM 

Morgen kommt dann die neue Nicolaiaction zu dem Beitrag

G.


----------



## trailterror (20. März 2012)

@jörg

Was verstehst du unter kilometerfresserei; also wieviele km drückst du denn max. Mit deinem nucli?

Ich würd eure felsen gern mal in echt sehn....ich frag mich dauernd ob die dinger so arg steil sind wie sie teilweise auf den bildern ausschaun


----------



## psc1 (20. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Krass, ich hatt 1986 oder 87 auch das Kettler, allerdings das ohne Town mit den dicken 2.125er Reifen und Biopace ...



Yeah!  So eines hatte ich auch, in Förstergrünmetallic!


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. März 2012)

Vielleicht sollten wir noch ein Kettler-Forum aufmachen und ich hatte das Rote, auch mit Biopace und dem Hardcorevorbau und ich habe damals den Großteil meines Konfirmationsgeldes dafür hingeblättert Es waren damals 1800DM und dann wurde es einem Freund von mir geklaut, als ich mit einem gebrochenen Knöchel im Krankenhaus gelegen habe
Dann freue ich mich schon mal wieder auf die Bilder von LB Jörg

@Rainer
Schön dass es dir gefällt und da es hier ja um Nicolais in Bewegung geht und das Ion von unserem Stefan auch genauso gut aus deiner Wurzelpassage hätte kommen können noch ein paar ältere Bilder aus PDS

Gruß Jens!


----------



## Stagediver (20. März 2012)

Jens,

Wirklich ein spitzen Streifen 
Da bekommt man richtig Lust aufs Radeln.

Grüße Ingolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (20. März 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Jens,
> 
> Wirklich ein spitzen Streifen
> Da bekommt man richtig Lust aufs Radeln.
> ...



Und genau darum geht es Ingolf
Solche Sätze lese ich am liebsten
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2012)

Hmmh...jetzt hab mehr Lust auf bergabrasen als auf langsames Steineüberrollern...verdammt

@Trailterror: Kilometerfressen ist bei mir schon 30km...und die Felsen sind noch steiler

@psc1: Genau, Förstergrünmetallic

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2012)

So, noch schnell der Nachtrag von gestern Nachmittag. Klassiker zum ersten Mal mim Nucli




G.


----------



## trailterror (20. März 2012)

über 30km gehts bei mir auch sehr selten


----------



## psc1 (20. März 2012)

Sehr feine Sache, Jörg!


----------



## hands diamond (20. März 2012)

I like!


----------



## der-gute (20. März 2012)

netter Drop und nett gefahren!

aber mein erster Gedanke war:
ob man sowas öffentlich zeigen sollte?

wir dürfen uns dann nicht fragen,
warum man Biker ausm Wald draussen haben will.

nur so mein erster Gedanke...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> netter Drop und nett gefahren!
> 
> aber mein erster Gedanke war:
> ob man sowas öffentlich zeigen sollte?
> ...




Mal eine kurze Einweisung zu dem Felsen 
Der steht net in der Wildnis, sondern direkt am Stadtrand.
Untenrum sind lauter Grafittis drangesprüht....und er wird meist als Kloh von Touris verwendet.
Direkt hinter der Kamera war abgesperrt, da wühlt gerade der Harvester durch den weichen Boden um ein paar der Restbäume rauszufuhrwerken.
Und der leichte Pfad und der fehlende Bewuchs oben an der Anfahrt des Felsens, und in der Landezone, fehlt nicht, weil ab und zu auch mal ein Radler da runterfährt, sondern weil da unentwegt Kinder von oben runterutschen und Touris versuchen von vorne raufzuklettern.
Glaub den Ort kann ich schon ins Internet stellen

So, jetzt hast du allen ihre Illusionen zerstörrt von einem genialen Ort

G.

PS: das ist alles die Wirklichkeit was ich schrieb


----------



## Kontragonist (20. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> PS: das ist alles die Wirklichkeit was ich schrieb



Schade, ich hatte wirklich die romantische Illusion eines versteckten Geheim-Spielplatzes 

Trotzdem schönes Filmchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2012)

Die versteckten Geheimspielplätze finden net den Weg hierher...sonst wären sie ja keine verstecketen Geheimspielplätze

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. März 2012)

Einfach Hammer und vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal euch in eurer Ecke zu besuchen. Auf dem Radar habe ich sie schon länger, aber seitdem die Kinder da sind, habe ich einfach nicht die Zeit im Moment. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (21. März 2012)

Auch ein wenig Action mit einem Nicolai


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2012)

Auf Thale hab ichs leider bis jetzt noch net geschafft

@WilliWildsau: Na dann sag aber rechtzeitig bescheid...ein Führer ist im Fichtel immer von Vorteil

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @WilliWildsau: Na dann sag aber rechtzeitig bescheid...ein Führer ist im Fichtel immer von Vorteil
> 
> G.



Das mach ich bestimmt und ich würde mich auf eine Führung von dir durch die Fichtel-Mountains sehr freuen
und das Video aus Thale ist auch klasse Aus der Region bekommt man ja nicht so häufig bewegte Bilder
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (21. März 2012)

Danke 

Habe noch recht viel Material vom letzten Jahr, allerdings nicht sonderlich hochwertig (was das Fahrerische anbelangt). Dazu kommt, dass das Schneiden mit meiner aktuellen Hardware absolut kein Spaß macht (Überhitzt, geht aus, zu langsam,..). Im Sommer wird es Zeit für ein Mac 
Ob ich dann noch Nicolai fahre steht allerdings in den Sternen.

PS: Habe das Video nun auch hier hochgeladen und den Link ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (22. März 2012)

Kleines BikeBauer Training!



























Bikes, Helius AM, FR,- ION 14.

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## trailterror (22. März 2012)

Das sieht doch mal ganz ordentlich aus


----------



## macmaegges (22. März 2012)

BÄÄÄÄM Thomas, richtig geile Action an nem geilen Spot !
Ich freu mich aufs WE, dick rocken mit den ganzen verrückten...


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1085468]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Ti-Max (22. März 2012)

Sehr geil vom Bikebauer und über mir


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2012)

Schön wenn man bei solchen Sprüngen noch Zeit hat in die Kamera zu schauen

G.


----------



## Kuwahades (23. März 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


>





ist das Foto von Peter Parker ?
Hängt die Kamera im Baum, oder der Kameramann ?


----------



## Team Nicolai (23. März 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ist das Foto von Peter Parker ?
> Hängt die Kamera im Baum, oder der Kameramann ?



Thomas Parker im Baum

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. März 2012)

Klasse Bilder


----------



## blutbuche (23. März 2012)

ja, super !!!! und das grün - weisse(bikebauer) ist zum verlieben !!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2012)

Zum Rumhüpfen bin ich mit meinem Rad noch garnet gekommen...Rumhüpfgelände ist noch geschlossen...aber bin schongespannt wies mim Nucli geht

Und lästige Kletterer kommen einem da ja auch net entgegen







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (23. März 2012)

Diese Art von herablassendem Verhalten dürfte recht demotivierend auf jemanden wirken, der meint, eine herausfordernde Kletterwand gefunden zu haben


----------



## Schoschi (23. März 2012)

Das mal ein cooles Bild, pass auf dasst net mal jemanden über die Finger fährst......


----------



## richard.a (23. März 2012)

Astrein.... wenn es noch scharf wäre dann wärs auf jeden Fall was für FdW ! !  Obwohl....ein wenig Bewegungsunschärfe muss ja auch sein...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2012)

richard.a schrieb:


> Astrein.... wenn es noch scharf wäre dann wärs auf jeden Fall was für FdW ! !  Obwohl....ein wenig Bewegungsunschärfe muss ja auch sein...



Ist nur aus einem Video rausgeschnitten...wie immer halt 

G.


----------



## trailterror (23. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zum Rumhüpfen bin ich mit meinem Rad noch garnet gekommen...Rumhüpfgelände ist noch geschlossen...aber bin schongespannt wies mim Nucli geht
> 
> Und lästige Kletterer kommen einem da ja auch net entgegen
> 
> ...



 hammer


----------



## stuk (24. März 2012)

und wo bleibt das video?
klasse was Du so runterrollst


----------



## hands diamond (24. März 2012)

Scheiß auf die Qualität, für mich FdW!!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> und wo bleibt das video?



Bei den Videos hat immer irgendwas net gepaßt, schlechtes timing, dummes Gelaber ect.ect., das mans net reinstellen konnt
Eins davon ist aber dennoch auf meiner Seite hier

Ein Bild von gestern hab ich noch 







G.


----------



## Team Nicolai (25. März 2012)

Wenig Aktion dafür aber booom!






Hallo LB Jörg geile Aktion

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richard.a (26. März 2012)

Hab auch ein wenig Äktschn von gestern....


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2012)

Ist das in Börlin?

G.


----------



## richard.a (26. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist das in Börlin?
> 
> G.




Jupp....offizielle Vereinsstrecke des Downhill Berlin eV.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2012)

richard.a schrieb:


> Jupp....offizielle Vereinsstrecke des Downhill Berlin eV.



Hab ich mir doch gedacht

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. März 2012)

Schöne Bilder wie immer besonders Jörg seine "Fichtel-Slickrock-Action"
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. März 2012)

Ihr habt's gut... daran arbeiten wir noch...

solange sind wir mal geflüchtet:

Mit AFR und AM auf 1.100 m hoch 




und dann wieder runter 




Fotos: Trickn0l0gy Danke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. März 2012)

Linda und ich haben Gestern auch mal wieder ein kleines Foddo-Shooting auf unserem Hausberg gemacht


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2012)

Schön schön ....ich mußt heut mein Tourvorhaben bei 950mHöhe abbrechen wegen der schneeizität.
Bin dann auch auf unsere DhStrecke im unteren Teil ausgewichen und hab gemerkt das mir das Schreddern richtig gefehlt hat...mußt aber immer hochfahren

Aber nächstes WoEnd könnte sich das schon ändern

G.


----------



## sluette (26. März 2012)

@Guru: sehr geile Trikot, kann man die bei euch erwerben ?


----------



## der-gute (26. März 2012)

das frag ich mich auch!


----------



## Kontragonist (26. März 2012)

Der Designer fÃ¼hlt sich geehrt und bringt das Thema "Fan-Kleidung â Fummel fÃ¼r Freunde" bei der Mitgliederversammlung am Samstag zur Sprache


----------



## der-gute (26. März 2012)

sehr ordentlich!


----------



## Team Nicolai (26. März 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Linda und ich haben Gestern auch mal wieder ein kleines Foddo-Shooting auf unserem Hausberg gemacht



Schicke Trikots ich mag die Farbe 

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## blutbuche (26. März 2012)

linda is die beste  !


----------



## stuk (27. März 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Der Designer fühlt sich geehrt und bringt das Thema "Fan-Kleidung  Fummel für Freunde" bei der Mitgliederversammlung am Samstag zur Sprache



Und der Erlös geht zu 100% in die Streckenpflege ?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. März 2012)

Fette Fotos, rockt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (27. März 2012)

Super Bilder von Linda


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. März 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Super Bilder von Linda



Da schließe ich mich anund der Rainer macht auch eine gute Figur
und da es ja um Bilder geht, ist hier Matthias bei einer kleinen Pumptrack-Einlage zu sehen





Bild ist von seinem Bruder Sören
Gruß Jens!


----------



## KHUJAND (27. März 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


>


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. März 2012)

Willingen Freeride 8 von FXTC auf Flickr

Mein Ion in der Luft


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2012)

Den richtigen Moment erwischt Welcher Park ist denn das? 
War heut auch auf unserer Strecke unterwegs...aber der Lift steht noch

G:


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. März 2012)

Das ist in Willingen.


----------



## chorge (27. März 2012)

Kaum ist Frühling, und schon werden die kleinen Nicolais flügge, verlassen das Nest und hüpfen durch den Wald....


----------



## richard.a (28. März 2012)

Hier nochmal eins aus dem flachen Börlin....


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2012)

Schönes Foto..schönes Gab...ihr müßt in die Grube noch 10-15 spitzige Holzpfähle reinstecken, würde die Dramatig erhöhen

Apropo flach, war gestern nach den Bildern vom WilliWildsau, statt Felsen, auch mal Wurzeln fahren...auf unserer DhStrecke
Und am Nachmittag dann noch die Kamera rausgeholt.
Der untere flache FlowTeil der Strecke ist mittlerweile schön schneefrei


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (28. März 2012)

schöne strecke , sieht nach viel spass aus   !!


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. März 2012)

Jörg am besten ist doch die Kombination von beidem und das hat doch der Ochsenkopf auch zu bieten Ich glaube die ersten Fotos habe ich 2006 durch Zufall mal hier im Forum von eurer Strecke gesehen und war total begeistert und wenn in dem Jahr nicht mein Sohn auf die Welt gekommen wäre, hätte ich euch damals gerne einen Besuch abgestattet. Na ja aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben und irgendwann schaffe ich es in den nächsten Jahren und unter dem Video hatte ich dir ja schon geschrieben, dass ich die Aufnahmen klasse finde
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2012)

nicht ich.


----------



## Ti-Max (30. März 2012)

Ach wirklich


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. März 2012)

Ich finds klasse und besonders, dass dein Sohn so ein schönes Bike sein eigen nennt
Gruß Jens!


----------



## stuk (30. März 2012)

was ist aus peters nonius geworden?

achja. schönes afr und schöner haldentrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2012)

Radgröße scheint ja genau zu passen...und guter Blick nach vorne

@WilliWildsau: Fallst du es mal schaffst werd ich dich lieber andere Wege runterjagen, als die Strecke im oberen Teil...die ist viel zu anstrengend für unser Alter

G.


----------



## 0815p (30. März 2012)

schöne fotos hier zu sehen, da muss ich doch auch aweng was eini stelln
also 2 wochen urlaub sen vorbei, die ersten 5 tage war ich mit freunden am lago, wetter war gemischst, von sommer bis regen war alles dabei, aber bilder hab ich kein gmacht, denn die intressanten trailfotos hab ich ja schon mal reingeladen ghabt, die zweite woche flogen meine freundin u. ich dann auf grand canaria, wo es nun auch die fotos dazu gibt.
1. touren tag, war ne normale tour ohne gross was dazu erzählen






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

2.tag, das wars dann schon aweng abenteuerlicher, da wir gerne trails bis  zum meer fahren, suchte ich vor der reise schon mal was in i-net, und zwar den wanderweg zum gui gui strand. wegbeschreibung fand ich im wanderführerer und auf anfragen von einigen kanaren biker zu diesen trail bekam ich nur " den kenn ich nicht, aber propiers mal und sag bescheid" was wir dann auch machten.
Zu den tourendaten ist ned viel zu sagen, man muss vom parkplatz  über einen höhenzug auf einen trail hochtragen, am sattelübergang geht dann ein schwere weg runter zum meer, d.h wir trugen die bikes 600hm rauf, fuhren drüben zum meer ab, und des selbe dann auf denn rückweg, wieder 600hm auftragen (fahrbar war da fast nix) und drüben dann zum parkplatz abfahren, der weg was super (bergab) und komplett fahrbar, aber 1200hm biketragen bei über 30grad im schatten is ned sooo toll, egal es war top, nun die fotos dazu.

hier ist der aufstieg, wenn man des foto vergrössert, sieht man einige wanderer als kleine punkte





[/url][/IMG]

dann am sattel angekommen sieht man des meer, ein weiter weg bis zum meer





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

unten angekommen wurden wir erstmal von vielen jungen spaniern für verückt erklärt, diese strecke mit den bike zu machen, scheint wohl ned oft vorzukommen das hier biker ihr rad bergauf tragen.
Nach ner zeit gings dann wieder zurück, und hier siht man mal ein stück wo man hätte fahren können, aber des rad leigt schon so lang aufm rucksack, da hat man keine lust wegen 200meter die kiste abzu laden





[/url][/IMG]

endlich oben angekommen , gings dan nur noch abwerts zum auto





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

falls jemand infos zu dieser tour braucht, soll er bescheid geben.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> was ist aus peters nonius geworden?








in guten händen gelandet.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2012)

@Peter: Und hast du deine Freundin nach dieser Tour noch
Schöne Abenteuerunde...schöne Bilder 

Also bist du mirt deiner Rückkehr dafür verantwortlich das nach 2 Wochen Sonnenschein plötzlich Kathastrophenwetter bei uns herrscht

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. März 2012)

@peter metz
das sieht gut aus

@Artur
Sind ja alle gut versorgt

@Jörg
So alt bin ich doch noch gar nicht aber ich nehme dich beim Wort

Und hier noch mal ein altes Bild aus Morzine, wo Stefan mit seinem alten Empire bei feinsten Streckenbedingungen in Richtung Tunnel springt



und noch die passenden bewegten Bilder dazu
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2012)

Dirt fahren ohne Hügel 

G.


----------



## 0815p (30. März 2012)

Fortsetzung

einen tag später wollte ich keine tour trage oder fahren, sondern nur bikefotos machen, hatte mich über einen etwas ausergewöhnlichen ort auf der insel informiert und mir eine ungeföhre wegbeschreibung geben lassen, da es keinen offiziellen wander weg zu diesen ort gibt.
also los gings, parken an einer schotter fabrik, es war sonntags, und somit keine menschenseele in der firma, also liefen wir durchs gelände als wir von zwei sehr grossen hunden darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurden das hier ihr revier ist, wir machten uns schnell aus den staub in richtung der schlucht





[/url][/IMG]

meine freundin war an diesen tag nur zu fuss dabei und zum fotografieren, und des war gut so, denn es gab paar stellen wo ich allein ned durch oder rauf gegommen were, zb hier musste ich mit meinen bike durch, ein alter wasser tunnel 200 meter lang, sehr schmal und ned hoch





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

auf der anderen seite gings dann weiter zum anderen proplem





[/url][/IMG]

wir mussten etwas klettern, aber ned schlimm, da rauf mussten wir





[/url][/IMG]

, hab mal ein foto von oben gmacht, da sieht man eher wie es hoch geht





[/url][/IMG]

dann weiter auftragen, oben angekommen, konnte man endlich mal paar fotos machen





[/url][/IMG]

das hier war eigendlich der grund, warum ich hier her wollte, aber ich wusste davor ned ob man auf den felsbogen fahren konnte, aber es ging eigendlich ganz gut





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

danach fanden wir einen trail der auch richtung parkplatz ging, ohne an den hunden vorbei zu müssen





[/url][/IMG]

so, den rest gibs morgen oder am sonntag, muss jetzt was arbeiten


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @Artur
> Sind ja alle gut versorgt



fährt jetzt so ein Mädel aus Hannover.


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. März 2012)

Sieht aber arg klein für sie aus!?


----------



## 0815p (30. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Peter: Und hast du deine Freundin nach dieser Tour noch
> Schöne Abenteuerunde...schöne Bilder
> 
> Also bist du mirt deiner Rückkehr dafür verantwortlich das nach 2 Wochen Sonnenschein plötzlich Kathastrophenwetter bei uns herrscht
> ...



hab sie noch, seid glücklichen 18 jahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (30. März 2012)

Schöne Bilder und Eindrücke  @PeterMetz , verrueckt sag ich nur


----------



## OldSchool (30. März 2012)

Peter, du alter Chief!!


----------



## 0815p (30. März 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Peter, du alter Chief!!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2012)

Der Torbogen sieht mir aber recht porös aus
Aber echt geniale Bilder

G.


----------



## 0815p (30. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Torbogen sieht mir aber recht porös aus
> Aber echt geniale Bilder
> 
> G.



na ja,hat schon ghalten, wieg eh bloss 70kg 

morgen lad ich noch paar schöne fotos hoch


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> na ja,hat schon ghalten, wieg eh bloss 70kg
> 
> morgen lad ich noch paar schöne fotos hoch



Ja du, aber Nicolais sollen ja angeblich recht schwer sein 

G.


----------



## 0815p (30. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja du, aber Nicolais sollen ja angeblich recht schwer sein
> 
> G.



meins ned, hat nur 14.00kg +/- 100gr, aber der rucksack is immer sackschwer, grossen foto, externer blitz usw usw


----------



## trailterror (30. März 2012)

Als ich die beiden bogenbilder aus der unteren perspektive sah, dachte ich mir: WOW, aber sieht wohl dramatischer aus als es ist....das bild von oben scheint die hypothese zu wiederlegen....sieht doch brenzlig aus..... 

Wie auch immer....schöne erinnerungsaction bilder


----------



## zumgeyer (31. März 2012)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (31. März 2012)

bogen war gut fahrbar

so nun die letzten fotos 
wir machten an diesen tag die roque nuplo tour, nur ca 30min tragen auf ein felsplateau





[/url][/IMG]

und bevor die menschenmassen mit reisebussen anrückten verpissten wir uns rechtzeitig 





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

am nächsten tag machten wir ne tour im nörtlichen teil der insel, es war wieder mal tragen angesagt, 1100hm auf trail runter, danach alles wieder hochtragen





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

und das hier war die eigendliche schlüsselstelle des weges, 





[/url][/IMG].

so des wars
gruss peter


----------



## kroiterfee (31. März 2012)

geiler shice!


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2012)

Das vorletzte Bild sieht ja mal gut
War der Untergrund eigentlich eher grippig oder sandrutschig. Man sieht auf dem Schlüsselstellenbild diese ganzen Sand...war der irgendwie ein Problem?...besonders an der Stelle

G.


----------



## 0815p (31. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das vorletzte Bild sieht ja mal gut
> War der Untergrund eigentlich eher grippig oder sandrutschig. Man sieht auf dem Schlüsselstellenbild diese ganzen Sand...war der irgendwie ein Problem?...besonders an der Stelle
> 
> G.



so sah die schlusselstelle aus, nachdem ich sie von sand befreit habe


----------



## Ti-Max (31. März 2012)

Schöne Impressionen, fahrerisch würde es mich allerdings nicht reizen


----------



## wolfi_1 (31. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> so sah die schlusselstelle aus, nachdem ich sie von sand befreit habe



Schöne Bilder - das mit dem Sand wegmachen würde mir auf einer Tour aber nicht im Traum einfallen. 

Das ist eindeutig ein Indiz für zuviel Freizeit 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (31. März 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder - das mit dem Sand wegmachen würde mir auf einer Tour aber nicht im Traum einfallen.
> 
> Das ist eindeutig ein Indiz für zuviel Freizeit
> 
> ...



geb ich dir recht, aber ist wie beim klettern, da muss man auch kleine leisten die von magn. zugeschmiert sind mit der zahnbürste reinigen, ansonsten keinen grip


----------



## Joshua60 (31. März 2012)

Sehr beeindruckende Bilder, aber eins beim Sand fegen fehlt halt noch.


----------



## WilliWildsau (31. März 2012)

Absolut genial Einen wirklich schönen Urlaub habt ihr da gehabt


----------



## stuk (31. März 2012)

klasse peter.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2012)

Also wenn ihr dann mal jemanden trefft der plötzlich den Hanbesen aus dem Camalbag rauszieht, dann ist es der Peter
Ich ruinier mir immer lieber meine Handschuhe beim drüberstreifen über den Granit...wie vor 2Wochen

G.


----------



## 0815p (31. März 2012)




----------



## Kontragonist (31. März 2012)

Wow  Fantastisches Bildmaterial 

Missgünstiges, neiderfülltes Geschwätz an:
Und beinahe wär ich dem Schwindel auch aufgesessen. Ist ja alles viel zu perfekt, und am Vorletzten Bild scheitert die Scharade dann auch  das hab ich in einem Modellbaukatalog gefunden:


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2012)

G.


----------



## 2Pac (1. April 2012)

Rad einfahren.


----------



## trailterror (1. April 2012)

F E T T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (1. April 2012)

@ 2pac


----------



## 2Pac (1. April 2012)

^^Danke.





und von der anderen Seite.


----------



## Eksduro (1. April 2012)

hamma ... !


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2012)

Todesmutig...

G.


----------



## Ti-Max (1. April 2012)

Sehr geil, habe nichts anderes erwartet


----------



## WilliWildsau (1. April 2012)

Einfach klasse


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2012)

jo ist wieder gut abgegangen...  dabei wollte er sein ufo-ds nur kurz einfahren. 

dafür habe ich mich aus voller fahrt voll abgeledert.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. April 2012)

Respekt, geile Action


----------



## chorge (2. April 2012)

Sehr geil!!

Bin heut endlich auch mal wieder mein 2005er Helius FR mit DHX Air und 150er Z1 gefahren... Immer wieder faszinierend, wie gut das Bike funktioniert!!! Hab mir ja im Herbst ein C'dale Claymore gekauft mit 180mm, und bin dieses nun reichlich geradelt... Letztendlich fühlt sich das Helius trotz 3cm weniger FW auf Wurzeltrails nach mehr Hub an, als das Claymore. Dies liegt natürlich daran, dass der DHX Air ziemlich schnell viel FW frei gibt. Diese CM fehlen dann zwar bei größeren Brocken und Absätzen, aber wirklich nur da! Erst im groben Geläuf ist der Claymore Hinterbau besser, und bei Sprüngen. Vorne ist die Marzocchi im Vergleich zur Talas 36 eh ein Gedicht! Auch hier wieder das selbe: kleine bis mittlere Schläge werden viel sensibler weg gesteckt - erst bei hohen Hindernissen ist die 36 im Vorteil, denn dann merkt man die Grenzen der Z1.
Die Geometrien sind zudem sehr unterschiedlich! Mit dem Claymore setzt man sehr schnell mal mit dem Pedal auf, da das Tretlager unter SAG viel tiefer liegt. Dies ist entlang einer Hangkante oder auf Wurzeltrails ein echter Vorteil des Helius. Kann man allerdings schnell mit Flow durch die Trails heizen, sitzt man im Claymore mehr "drin" - was natürlich auch nicht schlecht ist... Den flacheren Lenkwinkel merkt man bei Speed natürlich auch positiv, wohingegen das Helius in langsamen engen Passagen verspielter ist. 
Durch die hohe Front ist das Claymore in steilen DH-Stücken mit Stufen etc. klar im
Vorteil. Bergauf ist das Helius dank ETA an der Z1 (was einfach soooo viel geiler als das Talas ist) und steilerem Sitzwinkel nen Touch besser. Aber sooo schlimm sind die 72 Grad des Claymore auch nicht, zumal sich der Dämpfer ja verhärten läßt, und man somit deutlich weniger in den SAG bergauf fällt. 

Warum ich dies schreibe?! Ich finde es einfach faszinierend, dass ein 6 Jahre altes Bike noch immer so gut mit einem aktuellen Modell mithalten kann! Natürlich haben sich die Federwege und die Geos weiterentwickelt - aber mit gut funktionierenden 150mm kann man offensichtlich doch noch mithalten! Und auch die vermeintlich veraltete Geometrie mit steilen Winkeln und hohem Tretlager hat durchaus ihren Reiz und Sinn bei manchen Einsatzzwecken...
Ich bin jedenfalls froh wie Bolle, dass ich BEIDE Bikes besitze! Jedes hat seinen Reiz, und beide machen Spass wie Sau!!!

Sooo, das musste mal raus - und mir fiel kein andere Fred ein, als dieser hier... Denn letztendlich geht es ja darum, wie sich ein Nicolai in Action anfühlt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (2. April 2012)

So hier noch ein paar Eindrücke aus PDS vom letzten Jahr Zum größten Teil alles Räder, die in Lübbrechtsen entstanden sind außer 2 Ausnahmen und die Ion&Helius-Varianten waren in der Überzahl
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. April 2012)




----------



## stuk (4. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dafür habe ich mich aus voller fahrt voll abgeledert.



hoffe das nix ernstes passiert ist......


----------



## KHUJAND (4. April 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> hoffe das nix ernstes passiert ist......



DOCH ! gehirnerschütterung und schulterprellung usw.


----------



## Kuwahades (4. April 2012)

Na dann Gute Besserung !


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. April 2012)

Von mir auch gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2012)

Gute Besserung  Ich hoffe du wolltest nicht deinen Sohn einholen


----------



## richard.a (4. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DOCH ! gehirnerschütterung und schulterprellung usw.


 

AUTSCHN ! ! Gute Besserung !


----------



## KHUJAND (4. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gute Besserung  Ich hoffe du wolltest nicht deinen Sohn einholen



Nicht ganz... ich wollte halbwegs mit meinem Neffen mithalten,   #1176  

DANKE @all.


----------



## Kuwahades (4. April 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Sehr geil!!
> 
> Bin heut endlich auch mal wieder mein 2005er Helius FR mit DHX Air und 150er Z1 gefahren...


----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2012)

@KHUJAND
So´n Mist  Von mir auch gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung


----------



## Midgetman (4. April 2012)

Schließe mich an!


----------



## stuk (4. April 2012)

von mir natürlich auch..........


----------



## Ge!st (4. April 2012)

Was machst du für Sachen Artur, wir "Alten" sollten es etwas ruhiger laufen lassen als die Jugend... 

Gute Besserung.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. April 2012)

hey danke danke... ist echt nett gemeint von euch .


----------



## Ti-Max (4. April 2012)

Gute Besserung Artur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (4. April 2012)

ja von mir auch!


----------



## 2Pac (6. April 2012)

Osterrunde.


























pics by khujand


----------



## Ti-Max (6. April 2012)

Yeah


----------



## KHUJAND (6. April 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Yeah



diesmal ist er ge´crasht.


----------



## Ti-Max (6. April 2012)

So ne Art Wanderpokal bei Euch


----------



## Stagediver (6. April 2012)

Sehr stylisch


----------



## der Digge (6. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> diesmal ist er ge´crasht.



Ich sag ja 24" taugt nix


----------



## anna 92 (7. April 2012)




----------



## Ferkelmann (8. April 2012)

Ostereiersuche auf lokalem DH-Spot, hier eine kleine unbarbeitete Bildauswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (9. April 2012)

Ostersonntag hatte ich irgendwie einen Hänger


----------



## blutbuche (9. April 2012)

!!!!


----------



## WODAN (10. April 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


> Ostersonntag hatte ich irgendwie einen Hänger
> 
> ###



Gute Kombi: Nicolai & Chariot 
Fahre ich auch


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2012)

Mein einziges Actionbild von 4 Tagen Kohlern, Jenesien und Vinschgau...net recht Aktion dafür von einem Händy 






G.


----------



## chridsche (11. April 2012)

... in einer Woche gibts von mir dasselbe Panorama


----------



## Harvester (11. April 2012)

@khujand besonders das letzte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. April 2012)

Hier wird ein Ion von einem Tues verfolgt.


----------



## derAndre (11. April 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Hier wird ein Ion von einem Tues verfolgt.



Da stecken dem vorderen aber schon ein paar mehr Abfahrten in den Knochen oder ist ordentlich Restalkohol im Spiel? Der Fahrer wirkt müde und unkonzentriert.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2012)

chridsche schrieb:


> ... in einer Woche gibts von mir dasselbe Panorama



Jenesien ist perfekt in Schuß Kohlern "klassisch" mittlerweile mehr die Hölle



> Da stecken dem vorderen aber schon ein paar mehr Abfahrten in den Knochen oder ist ordentlich Restalkohol im Spiel?



Da Nicolaifahrer in der Regel mehr aus Spaß unterwegs sind, würde ich eher auf Alkohol tippen   

G.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. April 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Da stecken dem vorderen aber schon ein paar mehr Abfahrten in den Knochen oder ist ordentlich Restalkohol im Spiel? Der Fahrer wirkt müde und unkonzentriert.



Der vordere bin ich 
Wie kommst du drauf, bzw. woran machst du das fest?
Stimmt schon, ich war etwas übermüdet und es war recht rutschig, war vorher noch nie auf nassem Brechsand unterwegs.

PS: Ich finde es interessant mal zu sehen, wie man selbst fährt. Meist filmt man nur die anderen, aber von sich selbst sieht man nichts. Ich denke das werde ich jetzt öfter machen.


----------



## Ti-Max (11. April 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Da stecken dem vorderen aber schon ein paar mehr Abfahrten in den Knochen oder ist ordentlich Restalkohol im Spiel? Der Fahrer wirkt müde und unkonzentriert.



Schon mal selbst die Strecke gefahren 

Andernfalls halte ich solche Videourteile für sehr fragwürdig...

Bei Nässe finde ich Willingen im oberen und unteren Teil z.T. deutlich griffiger als bei Trockenheit.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Team Nicolai (11. April 2012)

rain day´s














































Driver : Johannes BikeBauer Racing Team.
Bike : Nicolai Helius AM.
Hund : keine Ahnung wo der her kam.

Gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## derAndre (11. April 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Schon mal selbst die Strecke gefahren
> 
> Andernfalls halte ich solche Videourteile für sehr fragwürdig...


Ruhig brauner. Das hat nix mit Vorurteil zu tun. Es machte einfach den Eindruck auf mich.



> Der vordere bin ich
> Wie kommst du drauf, bzw. woran machst du das fest?
> Stimmt schon, ich war etwas übermüdet und es war recht rutschig, war vorher noch nie auf nassem Brechsand unterwegs.


Es macht den Eindruck, das Du mehr drauf hast es aber nicht so richtig raus lässt. Der Antritt wirkt hier und da ein wenig schlapp und es fehlt hin und wieder die Körperspannung. Aber eben alles nur manchmal, so als ob es normalerweise anders läuft und der Fahrer, also Du, müde und unkonzentriert ist. Wie gesagt es machte auf mich den Eindruck im Video. Ist natürlich schwer zu sagen weil ich kein Referenzmaterial von Dir kenne. War nicht böse gemeint, hat mich halt interessiert. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich es besser als Frage formuliert...



> PS: Ich finde es interessant mal zu sehen, wie man selbst fährt. Meist filmt man nur die anderen, aber von sich selbst sieht man nichts. Ich denke das werde ich jetzt öfter machen.


Das finde ich auch. Die Sache mit der Video- und Fotoanalyse hat schon was für sich. Ist ein gutes Mittel zur Verbesserung der eigenen Skill. Zu Hause hat man die Möglichkeit das Video langsamer laufen zu lassen und einzelne Sequenzen genau anzuschauen selbst wenn das Video nicht in mit 60fps aufgenommen wurde.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. April 2012)

Harvester schrieb:


> @khujand besonders das letzte



das ist halt guter style, von meinem Neffen.    
 ansonsten sind hier auf der seite gute fotos,- doch leider mit sehr wenig style. 

 aber hey... ich kann auch nicht fahren.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. April 2012)

Keine Sorge, ich habe das nicht als Angriff oder ähnliches aufgenommen. Ich nehme aus sowas immer das positive mit -> Mehr auf die Körperspannung achten.

Vergangenes Jahr, als ich richtig mit dem Sport angefangen habe, bin ich einfach gefahren, habe nicht auf Fahrtechnik geachtet und hatte auch niemanden, der darauf achtet und mir Tips gibt. Dieses Jahr habe ich erst damit angefangen mal auf die Technik zu achten, fahre jetzt mit Freunden, die mal ein Auge darauf werfen und mich korrigieren und ich habe während dieser bisher drei Bikeparkbesuchen viel gelernt und bin deutlich schneller geworden.


----------



## guru39 (11. April 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> rain day´s
> 
> 
> 
> ...






geile Schoiße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (12. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das ist halt guter style, von meinem Neffen.
> ansonsten sind hier auf der seite gute fotos,- doch leider mit sehr wenig style.
> 
> aber hey... ich kann auch nicht fahren.


 
Ach, ich finde das Bikebauer-Team hat Style und kann fahren. Aber Du warst mit den Jungs ja schon mal unterwegs, da kannst Du das sicher besser bewerten als andere 
Außerdem, verwechsel mal nicht Style mit Fahrkönnen, Style sieht zwar klasse aus, macht aber nicht schnell


----------



## Ti-Max (12. April 2012)

Die, die stylen können, sind meistens auch schnell, ist für mich auch Teil des Fahrkönnens 

Bikebauer-Bilder gefallen


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. April 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Die, die stylen können, sind meistens auch schnell


 
Nicht beides gleichzeitig. Zeitjagd schließt stylen aus.



Ti-Max schrieb:


> ... ist für mich auch Teil des Fahrkönnens


 
Da gebe ich Dir recht. Habe, zugegebenermaßen, genauso pauschal geantwortet wie gepostet wurde. Sorry


----------



## Ti-Max (12. April 2012)

War schon klar, ich wollte halt auch mal was schreiben


----------



## dangerousD (12. April 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Nicht beides gleichzeitig. Zeitjagd schließt stylen aus.



Stimmt. Hat man ja ganz deutlich bei Danny Hart's Weltmeisterlauf letztes Jahr gesehen  Total unstylisher, massiver Whip mitten im Rennlauf


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. April 2012)

Ausnahmen bestätigen sicher die Regel. Ich bin mir trotzdem sicher, daß ihn das Zeit gekostet hat 

Hab, wie geschrieben, nur auf Pauschalisierungen und Schulhofgelaber reagieren wollen. Was mich, genau wie blinde Style-Race-Vergleiche, nervt sind argumentationsarmes Marken-Gehype, "Ihh, Dein Fahrrad wiegt 50g mehr als meines ..." usw..
Manchmal ist mir das einfach zuviel Schwanzvergleiche und Gedisse, anstatt sich für andere mitzufreuen, was sie haben und ihnen Spass macht, ohne ihnen in den Ar$ch zu kriechen zu wollen.

So, hab mich nun komplett ausgekotzt und Punkt, Ende


----------



## Harry-88 (12. April 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bestätigen sicher die Regel. Ich bin mir trotzdem sicher, daß ihn das Zeit gekostet hat
> 
> Hab, wie geschrieben, nur auf Pauschalisierungen und Schulhofgelaber reagieren wollen. Was mich, genau wie blinde Style-Race-Vergleiche, nervt sind argumentationsarmes Marken-Gehype, "Ihh, Dein Fahrrad wiegt 50g mehr als meines ..." usw..
> Manchmal ist mir das einfach zuviel Schwanzvergleiche und Gedisse, anstatt sich für andere mitzufreuen, was sie haben und ihnen Spass macht, ohne ihnen in den Ar$ch zu kriechen zu wollen.
> ...




sehe ich auch so


----------



## stuk (12. April 2012)

Spaß ist doch der Sinn an unserem Sport, oder?
der eine mag dafür schnell sein müssen, der andere sich toll verdrehen können und wieder ein anderer (ich z.B.) einfach nur draußen im Wald unterwegs sein.
Freue mich aber für alle die schnell und/oder stylisch sind.


----------



## dangerousD (12. April 2012)

Wort drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. April 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ach, ich finde das Bikebauer-Team hat Style und kann fahren. Aber Du warst mit den Jungs ja schon mal unterwegs, da kannst Du das sicher besser bewerten als andere
> Außerdem, verwechsel mal nicht Style mit Fahrkönnen, Style sieht zwar klasse aus, macht aber nicht schnell



Bikebauer   ist für mich Kult.
bes. Thomas ist absolut Ehrenswert, was er alles so macht und auf die Beine stellt... bravo.  

jedoch gibt es Fahrer (ohne Team u. ohne Support) die  besser ihre Bikes bewegen 

 ist nur meinen meinung.


----------



## Pure_Power (12. April 2012)




----------



## der Digge (12. April 2012)

Habe ich gerade "Whip" gelesen?

Mal "Style" außer Acht gelassen, mir gibt es einfach Sicherheit wenn ich mein Rad irgendwie kontroliert bewege, weil wenn's Rad in der Luft quer steht kann es ja nicht mehr Front- oder Hecklastig werden


----------



## KHUJAND (12. April 2012)

gute Action David (wie immer) 
 aber das foto kann nix.


----------



## der Digge (12. April 2012)

Das ist immer das leidige Thema mit den "Tarnfarben" im oder vor'm Wald


----------



## Ti-Max (12. April 2012)

Yeah Digga, rockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (12. April 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich habe das nicht als Angriff oder ähnliches aufgenommen. Ich nehme aus sowas immer das positive mit -> Mehr auf die Körperspannung achten.
> 
> Vergangenes Jahr, als ich richtig mit dem Sport angefangen habe, bin ich einfach gefahren, habe nicht auf Fahrtechnik geachtet und hatte auch niemanden, der darauf achtet und mir Tips gibt. Dieses Jahr habe ich erst damit angefangen mal auf die Technik zu achten, fahre jetzt mit Freunden, die mal ein Auge darauf werfen und mich korrigieren und ich habe während dieser bisher drei Bikeparkbesuchen viel gelernt und bin deutlich schneller geworden.


Ich hab vergangenes Jahr erst mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen, eigentlich wegen der Fitness, aber ich fahre eh immer allein für mich rum und soviel verkehrt mache ich da nicht, weil ich vorher auf Zweirädern viel unterwegs war, die gespeicherte Motorik im Hirn war schnell wieder da. Hatte aber 20 Jahre lang Pause.

Ich hab eher mehr Probleme Zeit zu finden um aufs Moutainbike zu steigen, zur Zeit ist der Job zeitintensiv.


----------



## Midgetman (12. April 2012)

Lupine kaufen lohnt sich.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (12. April 2012)

Dachte ich bis letztes Jahr auch, war auch nicht langsam, fand ich zumindest. Aber wenn man mal jemanden dabei hat, der sich auskennt und mal drauf achtet fällt schon das eine oder andere auf..


----------



## Pure_Power (12. April 2012)

Bilder! Kein Blabla...


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. April 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> Spaß ist doch der Sinn an unserem Sport, oder?
> der eine mag dafür schnell sein müssen, der andere sich toll verdrehen können und wieder ein anderer (ich z.B.) einfach nur draußen im Wald unterwegs sein.
> Freue mich aber für alle die schnell und/oder stylisch sind.



Sehe ich auch so und da es ja um Nicolais in Action geht und am Wochenende das Rennen in Barr ansteht, hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Gino und seinem ION

















Wie immer schöne Eindrücke hier
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Ti-Max (13. April 2012)

Sehr geil Jens. Und Gino in typisch gelb


----------



## ulrichB (15. April 2012)

und hier Gino mit Nicolai in Barr (gestern)


----------



## WilliWildsau (15. April 2012)

Klasse


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. April 2012)

Der Gino hat definitiv Style


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2012)

Stimmt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (16. April 2012)

Winterberg Kick Off -BikeBauer-



























Gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. April 2012)

FÄTT!!
Untergrundbedingungen sehen nach ordentlich grip aus.


----------



## ulrichB (16. April 2012)

wusste garnicht das ihr hier auf senioren steht.....

nochmal Gino in  Barr vom WE


----------



## Ti-Max (16. April 2012)

Super Bild


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. April 2012)

Schöne Bilder vom Bikebauer und Gino, wie man ihn kennt
und hier noch eins von Barr




Gruß Jens!


----------



## provester (16. April 2012)

Für mich war Gestern Weihnachten  Hier die langsame Variante im Vergleich zu den Jungs vom BikeBauer  

Testride NUCLEON E2 - einfach nur geil! 

Einen fetten *DANK* an Thomas und seine Jungs vom BikeBauer-Team für die Betreuung und den Testrun auf dem E2 - Was ein geiler Tag


----------



## guru39 (19. April 2012)

HD-DH.





pic by Mono6


----------



## sluette (19. April 2012)

was hast'n da am vorbau grünes drum gewickelt ?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2012)

Sehr schönes Bild

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. April 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> was hast'n da am vorbau grünes drum gewickelt ?



Das ist das "Kennzeichen" für unsere Vereinsstrecke


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2012)

Hättest dir aber auch ein gelb/schwarzes machen sollen 

G.


----------



## guru39 (19. April 2012)

ich wollte nicht schon wieder die Extrawurst sein


----------



## Kontragonist (19. April 2012)




----------



## ulrichB (20. April 2012)

...einen hab ich noch - Gino in Barr 2012


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hättest dir aber auch ein gelb/schwarzes machen sollen
> 
> G.



Rainer, dass du auch noch heimlicher BVB-Anhänger bist und damit unsere Deutsche Meisterschaft feiern möchtest, find ich echt suppi
Ich glaube, ich muss mal meine alten Verbindungen aufleben lassen und dann bekommst du noch eine Ehrenmitgliedschaft Wie heißt es doch so schön bei uns: Einmal schwatz/gelb-immer schwatz/gelb und mit den passenden Songs fange ich lieber nicht an und Gino kann seine Fußball-Leidenschaft ja auch nicht ablegen 
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. April 2012)

Isch und Fussball


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. April 2012)

Da geht es dir ja so wie Gino und irgendwie habe ich es mir doch gedacht
War auch mehr als Joke gemeint
und noch eins von Gino vom letzten Jahr, da es ja um Bilder geht




Schönen Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2012)

Nur wenig Action  Aber jeder fängt mal klein an


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nur wenig Action  Aber jeder fängt mal klein an



und wichtig ist ja, dass es Spaß macht und das sieht man auf jeden Fall
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## zuspät (22. April 2012)

eben spass solls machen und danach schauts aus

hab mir letztens auch die ersten versuche im park angeschaut
ja etz nach ca. 12monaten lacht mer drüber aber damals hatte mer noch riesen respekt


----------



## ulrichB (23. April 2012)

Gleicher ort, gleiche zeit, gleiches bike wie das bild von Gino oben.
Thale, 2011, Birk auf Ion. Bild aufgenommen von den traildiaries


----------



## KHUJAND (23. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Isch und Fussball



würd ich auch gerne sagen können.


----------



## psc1 (23. April 2012)

ulrichB schrieb:


> Gleicher ort, gleiche zeit, gleiches bike wie das bild von Gino oben.
> Thale, 2011, Birk auf Ion. Bild aufgenommen von den traildiaries


----------



## Ti-Max (23. April 2012)

Jepp, guter Shot


----------



## Stagediver (23. April 2012)

Ich finds auch spitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (23. April 2012)

Hamma!


----------



## guru39 (26. April 2012)




----------



## WilliWildsau (27. April 2012)

Ein schöner Feierabend
und hier noch ein paar ältere Bilder aus 2004 und ganz zum Schluß sogar noch ein Stück Nicolai-Geschichte Bevor die Fotoapparate ja zu Videokameras geworden sind, hat man ja noch den guten Camcorder benutzt Und Hoshi hatte damals Frank gefragt, ob er sich mal die kleine Sony ausleihen könnte, denn er wollte mal auch bewegte Bilder filmen. Dazu nahm er dann den jungen Joshua Forstreuter mit in den Wald und zum Schluß seht ihr 3 Sprünge von ihm, die mich heute noch genauso wie damals begeistern
Gruß Jens!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2012)

...ich hatte damals die gleiche rote Fox Hose wie der mit dem Fiuson 

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...ich hatte damals die gleiche rote Fox Hose wie der mit dem Fiuson
> 
> G.



Ich habe sie in Blau und sie passt sogar noch
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Ti-Max (27. April 2012)

Geile Impressionen


----------



## zuspät (27. April 2012)

schöööön in welchem park steht den die wippe?


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. April 2012)

Immer wieder schön, dass auch andere Freude an den Aufnahmen haben und die Wippe stand damals in Whistler und ich war & bin noch immer von diesem genialen Bauwerk fasziniert
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Diamondaine (27. April 2012)

Schön! Vor allem finde ich dass sich rein vom Fahreindruck gar nicht so viel verändert hat seitdem...
Genau deswegen befindet sich Josha's BMXTB Rahmen momentan in meinem Besitz und wird dieses Jahr zum 4x aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (30. April 2012)

Selbstauslöser getestet. Ziemlich mühselig, ab und an gibt es doch mal einen passablen Treffer 

Bild OOC, verkleinert und leicht nachgeschärft...


----------



## Dutshlander (30. April 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Selbstauslöser getestet. Ziemlich mühselig, ab und an gibt es doch mal einen passablen Treffer


weiter so


----------



## Ti-Max (30. April 2012)

Geht nicht, hab heut Schulter, Nacken, Rücken


----------



## Dutshlander (30. April 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Geht nicht, hab heut Schulter, Nacken, Rücken


 Tsja wir werden alle nicht junger, sei es drumm, wird schon wieder werden.hoff ich


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. April 2012)

^ Respekt, mit selbstauslöser! Sauber. 

Mir wurde am Wochenende mein AM geklaut - jaja, die Jugend von heute... 
(immerhin konnte ich ihn kurz knipsen)





Hab jetzt mal testweise den Vivid coil im AM. Das ist schon ne andere Nummer als der monarch... Krass geil


----------



## Kontragonist (30. April 2012)

Goldiger Spot, wo ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. April 2012)

Ist in Eltville am Rhein. Unser Jugend- und Übungsgelände.
Paar Eindrücke:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_o0kBJ0d2rU&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]DirtVille Eltville Dirt-Contest 20.09.2009      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Oder 


Gruß


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2012)

Vereinsarbeit


----------



## OldSchool (1. Mai 2012)

Sehr geil!


----------



## Team Nicolai (1. Mai 2012)

letztes wochenende nicolai deutschland tour in achern bei RT Cycles
















Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Kontragonist (1. Mai 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ist in Eltville am Rhein. Unser Jugend- und Übungsgelände.



Sehr, sehr  seeehr geil! Wenns rings rum bloß Weinberge hat, muss man sich eben helfen  die Hilfe hier ist reif fürs Lehrbuch


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2012)

Granit...das lob ich mir

G.


----------



## ulrichB (2. Mai 2012)

gerade gefunden. Flying Ion ...
Foto: T. Theis / Ort: Beerfelden 30.Mai 012 / Rider: Birk





müsste ebenfalls ein GP' ler sein


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Mai 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr â¦ seeehr geil! Wennâs rings rum bloÃ Weinberge hat, muss man sich eben helfen â die Hilfe hier ist reif fÃ¼râs Lehrbuch



Danke danke - das mit dem Lehrbuch trifft fÃ¼r euch ja auch bestens zu 
Berge mit Wald (bis 618 m, manche sagen HÃ¼gel) gibt's bei uns aber auch, da tun sich bald 2 Strecken auf


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Mai 2012)

Schöne Eindrücke wie immer hier


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Mai 2012)

Sepp, Schöne Lines habt Ihr Euch da zusammengeschaufelt. Viel Spass Euch weiterhin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (2. Mai 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Danke danke - das mit dem Lehrbuch trifft für euch ja auch bestens zu
> Berge mit Wald (bis 618 m, manche sagen Hügel) gibt's bei uns aber auch, da tun sich bald 2 Strecken auf



Ja dann bleiben wir mal gespannt, wie sich unsere Projekte entwickeln


----------



## Zonerider (5. Mai 2012)




----------



## Spletti (5. Mai 2012)

******* teuer ^^


----------



## ulrichB (14. Mai 2012)

...und nicht vergessen am nächsten WE Dirtmasters in Winterberg...


----------



## Triple F (14. Mai 2012)

Foto des Monats!


----------



## richard.a (14. Mai 2012)

ulrichB schrieb:


> ...und nicht vergessen am nächsten WE Dirtmasters in Winterberg...


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Mai 2012)

Guter Shot


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. Mai 2012)

Hammer Bild


----------



## Kontragonist (14. Mai 2012)

Optimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. Mai 2012)

top


----------



## trailterror (14. Mai 2012)

Jau. Sehr lässig


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2012)

Jepp...

G.


----------



## schnubbi81 (14. Mai 2012)

Naja, geht so...


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Mai 2012)

Hab noch ein Bildchen vom Wochenende. Selbstauslöser, wie mittlerweile üblich ...


----------



## stuk (17. Mai 2012)

top 
auch die freundlichen Farben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieFluse (18. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> in guten händen gelandet.


Jaha und leistet immer noch gute Dienste und ist mir ein ebenso guter Lehrmeister


----------



## der Digge (18. Mai 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Jaha und leistet immer noch gute Dienste und ist mir ein ebenso guter Lehrmeister



Meins auch 









fehlen jetzt nur noch Bilder von nem roten UFO und nem orangenen UFO-ST


----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2012)

war auch mal wieder kurz unterwegs in den bergen





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MisterXT (20. Mai 2012)

Saustark!!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Mai 2012)

Extrem Fette Fotos


----------



## psc1 (21. Mai 2012)

moin, auch ein N beim Fliegen...


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Mai 2012)

Schöner Flug


----------



## Team Nicolai (21. Mai 2012)

psc1 schrieb:


> moin, auch ein N beim Fliegen...



rocketman noah powered by BikeBauer


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2012)

@Metzenspeter: Die beiden letzten schauen ja mal nach richtig anspruchsvoller Mutstelle aus

G.


----------



## 0815p (21. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Metzenspeter: Die beiden letzten schauen ja mal nach richtig anspruchsvoller Mutstelle aus
> 
> G.



hey jörgsn, des warn se auch du weisst doch wie des immer is, mit fotos und realität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2012)

Eben


G.


----------



## guru39 (21. Mai 2012)

Ion 18 beim fliegen in Beerfelden.





und beim landen


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Mai 2012)

Yeah, compressione ... 











Das zweite gefiel mir richtig gut, auch wenn es keine gewaltige Äktschen ist ...


----------



## ulrichB (21. Mai 2012)

...neuer team fahrer Kevin Dewinski in WiBe beim fräsen der rinne


----------



## Team Nicolai (21. Mai 2012)

ulrichB schrieb:


> ...neuer team fahrer Kevin Dewinski in WiBe beim frÃ¤sen der rinne



Prima!! Top Fahrerð

GruÃ

Der Thomas


----------



## sluette (21. Mai 2012)

bischen action vom letzten WE am lago.

das video zeigt die nur die ersten beiden segmente.


----------



## DantexXx (21. Mai 2012)

hier mal eine abfahrt der La Fat in Lac Blanc 

https://vimeo.com/42570001

und wer etwas länger zeit und lust hat für den gibts hier einen zusammenschnitt von der La Easy, La Fat und La Flow ( Kamera hat ein Freund, ich fahre voraus)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/258172/


----------



## stuk (22. Mai 2012)

@ sluette, (hier geht es, Danke für die PM)
hast Recht, muss man mal machen.
ich dachte der Coast wäre viel heftiger oder kommt das erst noch an den Strommasten?


----------



## timtim (23. Mai 2012)

kleine Nachlese von Anfang Mai , leider eher schwache Quali .............

_*Gardasee - Dalco 112*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. Mai 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


>



was für oberarme...  *träum*


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. Mai 2012)

Wie immer schöne Bilder hier


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was für oberarme...  *träum*


meinst oberschenkel


----------



## ichoe (24. Mai 2012)

DantexXx schrieb:


> hier mal eine abfahrt der La Fat in Lac Blanc
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/258172/



die fat is wohl die schönste strecke war auch erst letzten donnerstag da...nur hab ich mir eben genau auf der strecke mein vorderrad zerstört


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2012)

Nach meinem kurzfristig angelegten Zwangsnichtarbeitstag durch Maschinendefekt heute hat ich auch mal wieder die Kamera im Camalbag um endlich mal wieder ein qulitativ schlechtes Bild reinzustellen...aber eh egal ist ja noch vor der Action von oben






G.


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was für oberarme...  *träum*



Die braucht man ja auch, so schwer wie das Ding ist, halt made by Khujand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (24. Mai 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Die braucht man ja auch


aha, also ist das gewicht egal wenn mann mukies hat.
Gut zu wissen


----------



## DantexXx (24. Mai 2012)

ichoe schrieb:


> die fat is wohl die schönste strecke war auch erst letzten donnerstag da...nur hab ich mir eben genau auf der strecke mein vorderrad zerstört



wie das? freitag warst du nicht zufällig auch da oder, waren einige mit Ions im park unterwegs freitag


----------



## ichoe (25. Mai 2012)

hab ne landung vermurgst...freitags war ich nicht da,wars da leerer als donnerstags??
ich hab 2 gravity pilots mit ions gesehn...vll sonntag wieder lac blanc


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> aha, also ist das gewicht egal wenn mann mukies hat.
> Gut zu wissen



Eine der ältesten Regeln ...dummerweise hab ich zuviel Gewicht

So, mal ein Bild aus dem absolut überbelichteten Video rausgeschnitten und etwas erkennbar gemacht War einfach zu hell an dem Tag um aus einem dunklen Loch rauszufilmen






Irgendjemand hat mittlrweile sogar Hacken in die schönen Granitplattenabfahrten gesetzt







G.


----------



## albertfrech (25. Mai 2012)

@ LB Jörg: Krasse Bilder!!!

1. Wo ist das?
2. Wie überlebt man sowas?
3. Wo gibt's das Video?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2012)

albertfrech schrieb:


> @ LB Jörg: Krasse Bilder!!!
> 
> 1. ...
> 2. Wie überlebt man sowas?
> 3. ...




Hehe.........der war gut.

Das wichtigste ist, das man immer nur das macht was für einen möglich ist
Dann braucht man noch einen guten Bremsfinger mit viel Gefühl
...und eine gute Bremse..ich glaub in Bozen wird meine Bremse nicht so heiß
Und und vorher gut an einfacheren Sachen üben um zu sehen wie man an dem Tag drauf ist

Die hier ist recht einfach, hat aber dafür ca 100m Länge, also man schaut recht weit runter...und anhalten wäre auch recht schwierig bis unten






Dummerweise hab ich gestern noch eine Platte endeckt wo der steile Bereich doppelt so hoch ist...hmmh...da bin ich mir nur zu 80% sicher ob es geht
Aber dafür hätte man 5m Auslauf

G.


----------



## Team Nicolai (25. Mai 2012)

Noah & Johannes Winterberg































Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. Mai 2012)

@Jörg
Der absolute Hammer aber da muss man sich seiner Sache schon sehr sicher sein, aber diesen Reiz kenn ich allzugut Nur seitdem meine Kinder da sind, versuche ich mich zu zügeln und es bekommt meinem Körper eigentlich auch besser
@Thorsten
Der Gesichtsausdruck beim Lenker reißen könnte auch vom Bankdrücken kommen und dann kann man sich ja das Gewicht vom Rad gut vorstellen und nicht umsonst wird das Nonius ja als Schwergeicht in der Nicolai-Familie gesehen Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie gut das Nonius deinen Fahrstil verträgt
@Team Nicolai
Einfach klasse Bilder vom Dirt Masters

Gruß Jens!


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Mai 2012)

Schöne BikeBauer-Bilder, insbesondere die Noah-Action gefällt 

@Jens: Wundere mich auch immer wieder, dass das Ding hält. Der Sprung ist über einen Table mit guter Landung, die meisten meiner Übungssprünge gehen allerdings ins Flat. Sieht aber höher und weiter aus, als es in der Realität überhaupt der Fall ist. Nach über 20 Jahren MTB sollte man auch materialschonendes Landen bzw. Fahren gelernt haben, früher hat halt nur der Körper gefedert, das verlernt man nie


----------



## Kuwahades (25. Mai 2012)

schöne Action bei den Dirtmasters Bildern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2012)

Ui, ganz schön knapp hintereinander
Mein Favorit ist aber das letzte Bild


@WilliW.: Ja, ist ja nichts anderes wie wo runterspringen...ab einer gewissen Distanz zum Boden sollte man sich sicher sein 
Ich bin mittlerweile mehr der Springschisser, besonders bei Dubbles oder prinzipiell bei Sachen die vorher nach oben gehen...da hab ich mir meine Auas immer geholt 


G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. Mai 2012)

Jörg, ich weiß was du meinst mit den Auas


----------



## christoph1976 (28. Mai 2012)

Heliusausfahrt


----------



## der Digge (28. Mai 2012)

Winterberg bei Traumwetter hat schon einen gewissen Neidfaktor 

ich musste mich mit dem schattigen heimischen Wald begnügen .. macht aber auch Spaß


----------



## trailterror (28. Mai 2012)

@christoph

Klasse bild das erste


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. Mai 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Noah & Johannes Winterberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geile Fotos, fette moves


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Mai 2012)

Gino in Leogang












Bilder von sixpackracing
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2012)

sorry das ich mich unterm Gino einreihe.


----------



## Ti-Max (30. Mai 2012)

und ich mich unter Gino und Artur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Mai 2012)

@Arthur
So wie der Thorsten immer am Lenker reißt, ist ja klar warum die Oberarme immer dicker werden obwohl deine Waden dem in nichts nachstehen
Schöne Bilder
Gruß Jens!


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2012)

Ti
 bei dir ist wenigstens Action zu sehen. 

@Willi Fussballer Waden


----------



## Ti-Max (30. Mai 2012)

Nee Jens, da fällt man ausnahmsweise einfach nur runter, da muss ich nichts reissen 

Schicke Stutzen, oder wie die Dinger heissen, Artur


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Schicke Stutzen, oder wie die Dinger heissen, Artur




ganz genau... du Fussball niete. 

und für euch spielt mein sohn,- ne ne ne...


----------



## Ti-Max (30. Mai 2012)

Korrekt, Fussball ist nicht meine Welt


----------



## WODAN (31. Mai 2012)

Hiermit toppe ich Arturs Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2012)




----------



## richard.a (31. Mai 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hiermit toppe ich Arturs Foto



und ich toppe deins.... Noch mehr ANTIÄÄÄKTSCHN geht nicht.... 






....mal so richtig äääktschnmäßig abhängen....


----------



## WODAN (31. Mai 2012)

Aber wo ist der Fahrer? Das gehört ja dazu zur action


----------



## richard.a (31. Mai 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Aber wo ist der Fahrer? Das gehört ja dazu zur action




....der musste die Action bildlich festhalten.  Das Eifon wollte nicht allein still halten....


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2012)

sehr witzig


----------



## WilliWildsau (31. Mai 2012)

richard.a schrieb:


> und ich toppe deins.... Noch mehr ANTIÄÄÄKTSCHN geht nicht....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein echter Wallride


----------



## trailterror (1. Juni 2012)

kleine Helius AM action von mir; wie immer in bescheidener Qualität


----------



## Midgetman (1. Juni 2012)

Die zweite Location, Steine im Bach, ist cool!


----------



## trailterror (1. Juni 2012)

die plan ich auch immer gern in meine tour mit ein


----------



## der Digge (1. Juni 2012)

Neue seite, neue Bilder ..

in dem Fall war echt das Nicolai mehr in Action als der Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Juni 2012)

Ion 18 in Beerfelden:





Den kettenstrebenschutz hab ich entfernt und gegen klettband an der unterseite der kettenstrebe geändert. Funktioniert gut.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sorry das ich mich unterm Gino einreihe.



schicke Strümpfe  

nicht so eine krasse Action, aber ein schöne Tour im Sihltal


----------



## Green Epic (3. Juni 2012)

@mzaskar
auf dem Trail war ich auch


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juni 2012)

..die socken wieder


----------



## guru39 (10. Juni 2012)

Wir sind insgesamt 50Km bei 950Hm gefahren, mit Freeridern.




So war die Tour ausgeschrieben 


Nur für Räder ab 15cm Federweg vo + hi.
Nur für Räder ab 14Kg Gewicht.
Nur für Räder mit Vollfederung.
Nur für konditionell schlechte Fahrer.
Nur für Leute ohne Orientierungssinn.

Wenn ihr diese Kriterien erfüllt seid ihr hiermit eingeladen.
Wenn nicht könnt ihr bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst  

Geboten wird folgendes  

 1mal KS.
1mal WS.
 ca.1500hm
ca. 50Km
Gejammer ohne Ende.
Totale Planlossigkeit. Absolut keine Organisation.  und last but not least... unfreundliches Personal!

Das ganze findet natürlich nur statt wenn das Wetter mitspielt. 
Eventuelle Gewinne werden nicht ausbezahlt sondern natürlich (von mir) einbehalten.
Das betreten der Baustelle ist verboten. 
Eltern haften für ihre Kinder. 
Frauen und Kinder zuerst.
Ohne Gewähr.
Rauchen gefährdet ihre Gesundheit und die der anderen.
Alles für den Dackel, alles für den Club.


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Juni 2012)

Schöne Eindrücke Rainer und eure Truppe ist anscheinend genauso durch wie unsere
Hier mal ein paar Fotos von gestern. Da ich mir eine neues Spielzeug zugelegt habe, musste es ntürlich auch ausprobiert werden. Also seid nachsichtigich übe noch












Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Juni 2012)

Schöne Bilder Jens 

Aber aufpassen, Fotografie kann sehr schnell ein sehr teures (Zweit-)Hobby werden (Objektive, Blitze, Stative, und und und) 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Juni 2012)

Thorsten, da hab ich eh keine Zeit für Es muss praktisch bleiben und wenn die Kumpels froh über die bleibenden Eindrücke sind hat man doch eh alles richtig gemacht Ich selber habe da auch nicht die höchsten Ansprüche Bin jetzt schon total begeistert über die neuen Möglichkeiten und mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Juni 2012)

Wir sprechen uns dann noch mal  Ich dachte auch, eine gute Spiegelreflex mit Kit-Objektiv reicht. Die Ansprüche stiegen bei mir dann aber recht schnell, zumal das Argument, es ist entscheidend wer hinter der Kamera steht, irgendwann an eine technische Grenze kommt, und dann wird es teuer...

Aber egal, MTB ist auch ein teures Hobby

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (11. Juni 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Wir sprechen uns dann noch mal  Ich dachte auch, eine gute Spiegelreflex mit Kit-Objektiv reicht. Die Ansprüche stiegen bei mir dann aber recht schnell, zumal das Argument, es ist entscheidend wer hinter der Kamera steht, irgendwann an eine technische Grenze kommt, und dann wird es teuer...
> 
> Aber egal, MTB ist auch ein teures Hobby
> 
> Gruß Thorsten


 
Off Topic!

Moin, kenne die Situation. Angefangen hat alles vor 20 Jahren mit ner alten Canon AV1. Dann einige Jahre Pause und Verweigerung der Pocket Cams. Durch Zufall vor zwei Jahren fiel mir eine Canon 550D in die Hände. Kurz danach erfüllte ich mir meinen Traum mit einer Nikon D7000 und diversen Objektiven in der folgenden Zeit.

Kann sauteuer werden!!!

Grüße


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Juni 2012)

Noch mehr off topic 

Bei mir hat es nur wenige Monate gedauert von neuer Bridge-Kamera (für Urlaub und ab und an mal ein Bild schießen zu gebrauchen, aber dann hört es schon auf) bis zur DSLR mit dem kostspieligen Schnick-Schnack...

Aber leider ist es in den meisten Fällen wirklich so, dass bessere Objektive, bessere Bilder machen und auch mehr kosten. Aber egal, die Erben werden sich vielleicht mal freuen


----------



## p.2-max (12. Juni 2012)

ich auf ion in steinach:


----------



## Diamondaine (12. Juni 2012)

Nice! Schnell gefahren, einmal zu schnell 

Ion mit Fox 40, relativ selten meiner Meinung nach, auch mal schön zu sehn.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Juni 2012)

Krasse Sache Max!! Und Daniel direkt im Schlepptau 
Gut Stoff!!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2012)

p.2-max schrieb:


> ich auf ion in steinach:



Sind diese steilen Waldstücke im oberen Bereich, die wahrscheinlich bei der Renntagwetterlage mörder waren, eigentlich auch zu normalen Bikeparkzeit zu fahren oder war das nur Rennabsteckung??
Und auch diese Passage am Schluß wo man mit Mördergeschwindigkeit in den "Singletrail" reinbiegt...da wo man kurz das "Ui" hört

3mal Fragen ist def. einmal zuviel 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (12. Juni 2012)

Sauber 

Sieht sogar recht flowig aus die strecke.


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Juni 2012)

Gut gefahren


----------



## Team Nicolai (12. Juni 2012)

IXS Cup Steinach am Brenner.
























































Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## dr.juggles (12. Juni 2012)

wer ist denn das mit der startnummer 20 mit dem blauen ion?


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Juni 2012)

Hammer Eindrücke von Steinach
Besonders vom Rödel, dem alten Rocker mal wieder ein Action-Bild zu sehen ist genial und die Fahrt von Max ist auch genial
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Team Nicolai (12. Juni 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wer ist denn das mit der startnummer 20 mit dem blauen ion?



Kevin Dewinski neuer Gates Nicolai Fahrer

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2012)

Da war ja mal eine ordentliche Schuhpflege danach wieder drin 

G.


----------



## p.2-max (12. Juni 2012)

@bikebauer: habt ihr vlt. auch noch nen bild von mir??? startnummer 142 ion in raw mit fox 40??? wäre super cool.


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Juni 2012)

Schöne Bilder 

@ Team Nicolai: Kann es sein, daß Deine Kamera einen weg hat. In der Großansicht ist da immer ein feiner schwarzer Streifen horizontal bzw. vertikal.


----------



## Team Nicolai (13. Juni 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder
> 
> @ Team Nicolai: Kann es sein, daß Deine Kamera einen weg hat. In der Großansicht ist da immer ein feiner schwarzer Streifen horizontal bzw. vertikal.



nein alles prima, die bilder sind nur extrem klein

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Juni 2012)

Nachdem hier kurz ein Faible für Stillleben eingezogen ist, lohnt es sich ja wieder hier reinzuschauen 
Schöner Lauf vom Max


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Juni 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> nein alles prima, die bilder sind nur extrem klein
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Der Thomas



Ok, aber schau mal bspw. hier : http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/mg/j4/mgj4s44ypyb8/original_DPP_0290.JPG
Geh mal auf die Originalgröße, dann verläuft horizontal ein schwarzer feiner Streifen, direkt durch die 99. Habe ich auf mehreren Bildern festgestellt, wenn ich auf Originalgröße gegangen bin.

Sorry, fürs OT, aber ggf. ist noch Garantie drauf. Aus meiner Sicht ist da was nicht in Ordnung, Bilder sind trotzdem top


----------



## der Digge (13. Juni 2012)

Ich sehe da nix 

edit: ach doch, aber erst beim zweiten mal drauf klicken  ..


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Juni 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nix



Link habe ich geändert direkt zur Originalgröße. Schau nochmal, aufs Bild klicken für maximale Größe.


----------



## OldSchool (13. Juni 2012)

Ja, sehe ich auch.


----------



## Team Nicolai (13. Juni 2012)

Ja ist das objektiv wir morgen gereinigt und neu kalibriert.

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Team Nicolai (13. Juni 2012)

p.2-max schrieb:


> @bikebauer: habt ihr vlt. auch noch nen bild von mir??? startnummer 142 ion in raw mit fox 40??? wäre super cool.



da! ich war aber noch nicht warm geschossen

















bei den stürzen ist nix passiert habe mit den fahrern gesprochen
















Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## p.2-max (14. Juni 2012)

hey super, vielen dank!!!


----------



## hdamok (16. Juni 2012)

Argon RoCC in den Beskiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Juni 2012)

Das könnte auch ein Canyon sein...


----------



## hdamok (16. Juni 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Das könnte auch ein Canyon sein...



Ignore....


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juni 2012)

hdamok schrieb:


> Ignore....



Hallöchen hdamok,

hatte dir vor ner Weile mal zwei PN geschickt, aber leider keine Antwort erhalten. Kannst bitte mal gucken?

Und setzt doch bitte auch mal ein paar Bilder vom Rad im aktuell aufgebauten und sauberen Zustand rein. Bitte, bitte!

Gruß Björn


----------



## hdamok (16. Juni 2012)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Hallöchen hdamok,
> 
> hatte dir vor ner Weile mal zwei PN geschickt, aber leider keine Antwort erhalten. Kannst bitte mal gucken?
> 
> ...



Wird gemacht.


----------



## der Digge (17. Juni 2012)

Zum Glück war garnicht Matschig, wo auch immer das ganze Wasser was die Nacht noch vom Himmel gekommen ist geblieben ist


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Juni 2012)

Ich darf mal kurz zitieren:



p.2-max schrieb:


> glückwunsch an birk, welcher einen 24 platz in willingen beim wheels of speed heute gemacht hat.





ulrichB schrieb:


> wheels of speed willingen 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2012)

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Juni 2012)

Nice 
Beim 2. Bild ohne Handschuhe unterwegs


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2012)

Ist zu verstehen bei dem Sauwetter...ein paar sollte man sich immer sauber halten

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. Juni 2012)

Klasse Bilder und hier schon mal eins von gestern
Stephan mit seinem ION



Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## frfreshman (18. Juni 2012)

Helius AM auf HHometrail:
http://youtu.be/3RDl2HLE0-A


----------



## timtim (18. Juni 2012)

auch Osternohe ist eine Reise wert ! klein aber verdammt fein...........


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Juni 2012)

wart ihr sonntag auch noch?


----------



## schnubbi81 (18. Juni 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Gruß
> 
> Der Thomas



Wasn das für ein Reifen?


----------



## timtim (18. Juni 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wart ihr sonntag auch noch?


weils so schön war..........


----------



## nollak (18. Juni 2012)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Wasn das für ein Reifen?



Vorne müsste der Conti Rammstein sein.Hinten kann man das Baron ja lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Juni 2012)

David Graf in Willingen 






Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Kuwahades (19. Juni 2012)




----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Juni 2012)

Johannes & Kiwi in Willingen











Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2012)

.....und dieser blau/goldene Rahmen

G.


----------



## trailterror (19. Juni 2012)

Gefällt mir auch. Und beide mitm AM unterwegs


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. Juni 2012)

Schöne Bilder aus Willingen und hier ein paar Bilder von Stephan und seinem ION auf unserem Pott-Klassiker Kohlensiepen War ein schöner Sonntagvormittag









Gruß Jens!


----------



## Frontmann (21. Juni 2012)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> Band= Evans Blue...! lied namen weis i net mehr.!


evans blue ---look


----------



## Ti-Max (23. Juni 2012)

Von heute ...






Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Juni 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Von heute ...
> 
> Gruss Thorsten


 ist wohl deine Lieblings seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (24. Juni 2012)

Jepp


----------



## der-gute (25. Juni 2012)

wird das nicht langweilig? ;-)


----------



## WiKiFRee (25. Juni 2012)

Vom Wochenende, Dämpfer, Gabeltest und für gut befunden





Danke an Tobi fürs Bild
bessere Qualität ---> *Original*


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Juni 2012)

Langweilig ist eher, den x-millionesten Aufbau oder dergleichen hier zu diskutieren, da geh ich lieber fahren


----------



## embee (25. Juni 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Langweilig ist eher, den x-millionesten Aufbau oder dergleichen hier zu diskutieren, da geh ich lieber fahren


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. Juni 2012)

WiKiFRee schrieb:


> Vom Wochenende, Dämpfer, Gabeltest und für gut befunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schönes Bild, wird man glatt bißchen neidisch auf so einen Fotografen im Gepäck. Der will doch wohl nicht auch selbst fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (25. Juni 2012)

@Thorsten

@WIKIFRee
Klasse
und da es ja um Nicolais in Action geht, sind hier ein paar bewegte Bilder von Stephan mit seinem ION, der Jörch hinterherjagt
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. Juni 2012)

Thorsten, du warst doch wieder heimlich pumpen..


----------



## Taunide (25. Juni 2012)

WiKiFRee schrieb:


> Vom Wochenende, Dämpfer, Gabeltest und für gut befunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zufällig im Taunus, Altkönig?


----------



## Kontragonist (25. Juni 2012)

Kann nicht sein, da darf man mit dem Rad nicht hin


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Juni 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Langweilig ist eher, den x-millionesten Aufbau oder dergleichen hier zu diskutieren, da geh ich lieber fahren


 Jepp


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Juni 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Thorsten, du warst doch wieder heimlich pumpen..



Die rechte ist meine starke Hand, wir verstehen uns, oder 

Im Ernst: Ich pumpe wirklich nicht, aber wie die Wampe gehen die Arme auch nicht weg


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. Juni 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, da darf man mit dem Rad nicht hin


 
Genau.


----------



## p.2-max (25. Juni 2012)

@*WiKiFRee: geiles bild!!! 
*


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2012)

WiKiFRee schrieb:


>



Olli ist das schon dein "tatüü-tata"


----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2012)

Hab ma ä bissi mit den GoPro´s rumgespielt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WiKiFRee (25. Juni 2012)

@Artur jawoll....."Es" ist das Tatüüüü Dingens


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Juni 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hab ma ä bissi mit den GoPro´s rumgespielt..


MÖVIE GÜT, MÜCKE GÜT
Danke GÜRÜ für die bereicherung


----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2012)

Dänke Dütshländer.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2012)

Da hat sich einer aber Zeit zum Rumspielen genommen

@WikiFRee: Sehr gelungenes Bild

G.


----------



## Taunide (25. Juni 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, da darf man mit dem Rad nicht hin



Papperlapapp


----------



## Kontragonist (25. Juni 2012)

Taunide schrieb:


> Papperlapapp



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGCuCdJGTrw"]Homer kein FÃ¼hrerschein      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. Juni 2012)

@Rainer
Geniale Einstellungen und ist es nicht schön, dass wir so einen Spaß an dieser kleinen Kamera haben Bei diesen Aufnahmen muss ich immer an unsere alten Aufnahmen von 2004 aus Morzine denken Damals mit einem Nucleon DH und was hatten wir alle Spaß mit dem Panzer und die Blicke damals am Lift waren auch immer göttlich
Mal ein paar alte bewegte Bilder von der Pleney
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Freude dran und damals noch mit Lipstick und Camcorder im Rucksack
Gruß Jens!


----------



## sluette (25. Juni 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hab ma ä bissi mit den GoPro´s rumgespielt..



sehr gut !
kannst du mal bitte den "kranarm" zeigen mit dem du die kamera hinten am helm fest gemacht hast???


----------



## zuspät (25. Juni 2012)

hat er scho hier 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/50452


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @Rainer
> Geniale Einstellungen und ist es nicht schön, dass wir so einen Spaß an dieser kleinen Kamera haben Bei diesen Aufnahmen muss ich immer an unsere alten Aufnahmen von 2004 aus Morzine denken Damals mit einem Nucleon DH und was hatten wir alle Spaß mit dem Panzer und die Blicke damals am Lift waren auch immer göttlich
> Mal ein paar alte bewegte Bilder von der Pleney
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand Freude dran und damals noch mit Lipstick und Camcorder im Rucksack
> Gruß Jens!



Ja Ja  

 

Hab auch noch was altes


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Juni 2012)

Sehr, sehr geil
Irgendwie habe ich an den alten Aufnahmen den meisten Spaß Klasse bewegte Bilder und die Linda habe ich doch auch ein paar mal mit der Kamera gesehen oder nicht?
Hoffe echt mal, dass in der näheren Zukunft bei euch im Wurzelpuff vorbeischauen kann
Gruß Jens!


----------



## p.2-max (26. Juni 2012)

@hd-freeride und die ausm wurzelpuff:

heute bei euch nen ticket gelöst und mal mit unseren zwei ions bei euch bissl spaß gehabt, coole strecke habt ihr da macht wirklich mega spaß, nur schieben ist krass...


----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2012)

Super! Danke für die Info


----------



## p.2-max (26. Juni 2012)

@guru: warst du einer der zwei, welche im laden waren???


----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2012)

ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ein HELIUS AC hat auch potenzial nach unten !



ich find das bild so geil.


----------



## p.2-max (28. Juni 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> ja.



danke nochmal 


Bild ist richtig fett!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2012)

Hatte heute auch mal wieder die Kamera dabei, weil bei der Hitze lange bergauf fahren hat mich net so motiviert
Natürlich in der von mir gewohnten top Sreenshotquallität...auf einem Extrail zum ersten Mal mim Nucli













G.


----------



## Kontragonist (29. Juni 2012)

Einfach:


----------



## marco2 (29. Juni 2012)

Vom Allerfeinsten!


----------



## guru39 (29. Juni 2012)

weri kuhl


----------



## trailterror (30. Juni 2012)

Wie eigentlich immer: geil jörg!


----------



## Eksduro (30. Juni 2012)

...knalla


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2012)

Schön das es gefällt...irgendwann wenn ich alt, ein Rentner bin und Zeit hab, dann schneid ich das alles mal zu einem Video zusammen

G.


----------



## timtim (30. Juni 2012)

Jo, Top Jörg ,, werden sicher schoene Erinnerungen für später ....
Wenn du den ganzen Wahnsinn überlebst   , zu mir sagte mal ein Mitstreiter :
"Du stirbst doch mal  im Trail ......"   Da war ich schon etwas erschüttert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2012)

Besser wie im Auto wenn man zur Arbeit fährt

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Juni 2012)

@LB Jörg
Der Hammer
und hier ein wenig Nachschub von heute
Danilo mit seinem ION












Gruß Jens!


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2012)

Wart ihr gestern bei der Hitze wohl auch nur ein wenig im Wald rumlungern und habt ewtas Bider gemacht

G.


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Juli 2012)

Schöne Bilder Jens  Hab nochmal in Deinem Album gestöbert, auch nicht N-Bilder waren super


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Juli 2012)

@Jörg & Thorsten
Danke und ich muss mich ja mit der neuen Technik auseinandersetzen und einen kinderfreien Nachmittag hatte ich auch, den ich ausnutzen musste
Gruß Jens!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2012)

Dann ist für einem natürlich die extreme Wetterlage egal

Wir haben ein paar Spielcameratesteinstellungen auf diversen Trailabschnitten ausprobiert. Durch die extreme Hitze gabs nichtmal die trellviarden Mikromücken, sondern nur klassische Moskitos und dagegen gibts ja Antibrum Tropenextrem

Der fehlende Ton hat schon seinen Grund...aber Nuclis hört man ja eh net




G.


----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2012)

goil


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Juli 2012)

Großes Kino


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2012)

@jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2012)

war letzt woch mal wieder in den bergen






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Kontragonist (2. Juli 2012)

Ach du lieber mein Vater, ihr habt se ja nich alle


----------



## Eksduro (2. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Juli 2012)

Hammer.


----------



## trailterror (2. Juli 2012)

Heftig! Geiles foto


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2012)

dankschö, schön das es gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2012)

Und du bist sicher das das der Weg war

Wir müssen demnächst mal zu euch in die Fränkische kommen...ihr habt ja net so viel Mikromücken.

G.


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und du bist sicher das das der Weg war
> 
> Wir müssen demnächst mal zu euch in die Fränkische kommen...ihr habt ja net so viel Mikromücken.
> 
> G.



gerne, sag einfach bescheid, werd bestimmt lustig und mücken gibs bei uns ned viel, du sagst wir, wer ausser dir kommt noch


----------



## timtim (2. Juli 2012)

Ah, der böse Trail vom S. ins Rtal. , eindrucksvolle Bilder ,die Ihr da gemacht habt 
Hoffentlich Alle heil runter gekommen


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2012)

@Peter: Was hast du denn vorne für einen Spezialmondprofilreifen drauf?

Wenn ich komme nehme ich natürlich noch zur Unterstützung so einen komischen LV-Fahrer mit

G.


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2012)

baron 2.5 black black, hält wie sau


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Juli 2012)

@peter metz
Wirklich krass
Hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu den Fotos
In dem Video kommt ja auch das schwarze ION vor und die kleinen Geschwisterchen haben ja auch in Lübbrechtsen das Licht der Welt erblickt

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Spaß dran!

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## krawa (6. Juli 2012)

Zwar ist das Foto nicht ganz scharf und der Stunt nicht spektakulär aber hat trotzdem Spass gemacht!!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2012)

Ein NoFootWatersplasher

G.


----------



## trailterror (8. Juli 2012)

von gestern


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Juli 2012)

krawa schrieb:


> Zwar ist das Foto nicht ganz scharf und der Stunt nicht spektakulär aber hat trotzdem Spass gemacht!!!!!



Harz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krawa (8. Juli 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Harz?



Sehr gut erkannt!!!!
In der Nahe von Ilsenburg (sehr schön dort!!!!)


----------



## psc1 (8. Juli 2012)

Gestern in Ilmenau, Kevin rockt's


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2012)

endlich staub.


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Juli 2012)

Top


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2012)

aus dem fotoalbum  





--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1142022


----------



## njoerd (9. Juli 2012)

faceplant!!! bitte!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> faceplant!!! bitte!!!!



  
 hab mich aber auch gefragt, wie man es schafft bei 3 stufen sein Rad so zu entstellen ?


----------



## njoerd (9. Juli 2012)

Weltrekordhalter im Bunnyhop mit DH Mopped (7,423423452345m) ...


----------



## guru39 (9. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> endlich staub.




und diesmal sogar bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2012)

du sack  ^^


----------



## guru39 (9. Juli 2012)

i know


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> endlich staub.



Na, wenn der Artur denn mal keinen Style hat, weiß ich es auch nicht. Besonderes Augenmerk bitte auf die Schuhe.

Großartig!

Martin


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2012)

Ja ne.. passt alles


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2012)

Die fast 100km Abfahrtsstrecke auf den Dh Pisten, die letzten 2 Tage, müßt ihr euch leider dazudenken.
Gibt aber nur Eifongipfelbilder . Nucli hat ohne rumzuschrauben Staub und Schmutz weggesteckt 








G.


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Juli 2012)

Langkofel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Langkofel?



Achso ja, vergessen. Ein Tag Bruneck/Kronplatz...mittlerweile ist die Strecke (1300Tm´s) richtig Geilomat3000...von der Aussicht ganz zu schweigen 
Und das Bild ist ist von dem Berg (Name ) wo man von Canazei, auf 2mal hochgondelt. Strecke (900Tm`s) ist etwas anders, aber auch schon richtig richtig cool...aber nichts um den unteren Singletrailteil mit Anfängern öfters zu fahren.
Da haben manche zum Schluß sogar dann die Bahn für den untren Teil nach unten genommen...obwohl es theoretisch richtig flowiges Singletrailfahren ist.
Aussicht obern geht in Richtung bombastisch 

G.


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Juli 2012)

Geil !


----------



## sluette (15. Juli 2012)

keine action weil sich keiner mit mir bei dem Sauwetter in den Wald getraut hat...


----------



## DJT (15. Juli 2012)

Hast Du den Vorderreifen absichtlich verkehrtrum drauf?
Was wiegt's?


----------



## der-gute (15. Juli 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> keine action weil sich keiner mit mir bei dem Sauwetter in den Wald getraut hat...



ich war zweieinhalb Stunden mit den CC-Schwucken im Wald.
die mit XKing und Mountain King I, ich vorne mit Baron.

rate mal, wer sich lang gemacht und jetzt ne nette Kerbe im Oberrohr hat...


----------



## sluette (15. Juli 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> Hast Du den Vorderreifen absichtlich verkehrtrum drauf?
> Was wiegt's?



bist du bussard? die laufrichtung erkenne ich auf dem bild noch nicht mal in original auflösung... ich kann dich aber beruhigen, der reifen ist korrekt montiert. 
das bike bringt 14,4kg auf die waage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJT (15. Juli 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> bist du bussard? die laufrichtung erkenne ich auf dem bild noch nicht mal in original auflösung... ich kann dich aber beruhigen, der reifen ist korrekt montiert.
> das bike bringt 14,4kg auf die waage.



Ich dachte bei Maxxis-Reifen muß die Schrift immer auf der Antriebs-Seite sein, oder nicht 
Vom Gewicht her hätt ich jetzt ein Kilo mehr geschätzt, Respekt 
Was ist da so "leicht"?


----------



## Ti-Max (15. Juli 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich war zweieinhalb Stunden mit den CC-Schwucken im Wald.
> die mit XKing und Mountain King I, ich vorne mit Baron.
> 
> rate mal, wer sich lang gemacht und jetzt ne nette Kerbe im Oberrohr hat...



Du 

Unterschätze CC-Schwucken nicht, die haben teilweise mehr drauf als selbsternannte Freerider und Enduristen und was weiss ich


----------



## der-gute (15. Juli 2012)

hab ich mir heut auch gedacht...die CC-Racer fahren vieles mit Sattel oben und fast-Slicks.

Nur meine beiden Begleiter waren keine Racer, die hatten halt nur solche Räder dabei.
Daher hab ich sie mal CC-Schwucken genannt.

sind die Beiden aus meinem Laden - der Eine fuhr ein riesiges 29",
der Andere ein selbst zusammen gestelltes Carbon HT mit gefühlt nicht funktionierender Gabel
(Reba auf 80 mm mit Sag bis auf 3 cm des Federwegs).

Is halt schon peinlich...
ich geh in die Alpen und fahr wilde Dinge,
die fahren zumeist Schotter und n paar Singletrails.
Aber mich hauts trotz Baron hin 




schizzedrecksiphoneföttili

Wobei ich schnell fahren sowieso net kann
und wenns dann dazu noch schmierseifig is...
hatte schon nen Grund, warum ich Baron und nicht Ardent gewählt hab.

Ich wolle nicht stürzen...Hihi

in diesem Sinne, ich back jetzt Kuchen.


----------



## sluette (15. Juli 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> Vom Gewicht her hätt ich jetzt ein Kilo mehr geschätzt, Respekt
> Was ist da so "leicht"?



gabel, lenker, kurbel, laufräder, usw. sind schon relativ leicht. ich war direkt nach dem aufbau auch verwundert, damals mit luftdämpfer und X0 bremse stand die Waage bei 13,95kg... 
die hope race m4 ist aber nur unwesentlich schwerer als die X0 bremse. werde demnächst nochmal die X0 mit Code sattel am VR testen, die ergonomie am cockpit hat's mir angetan, da kommen die schönen race hebel leider nicht mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> Ich dachte bei Maxxis-Reifen muß die Schrift immer auf der Antriebs-Seite sein, oder nicht
> D



Mittlerweile haben verschidene Modelle dummerweise auf beiden Seiten Beschriftung.


Ja, heut war so ein Tag da haben die Räder danach richtig toll ausgesehen
Zum Glück ist auf unserer Tour unser Okowirtshaus fürn Kaffee mit immer bereitgelegten Mülltüten ausgestattet

G.


----------



## sluette (15. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mittlerweile haben verschidene Modelle dummerweise auf beiden Seiten Beschriftung....



also meine Ardents haben (in fahrtrichtung gesehen) rechts den weissen Ardent schriftzug und links das Maxxis logo in gelb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2012)

Ich erkenn netmal das das Ardents sind Bei meinen 2.6er ist das auch so...aber bei meinen EXOs bin ich mir jetzt net sicher.

G.


----------



## goegolo (17. Juli 2012)

Fuhre im Urlaubstrimm für Schweden. Auf halbwegs befestigten Wegen ist immerhin noch ein 17er Schnitt machbar


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> Ich dachte bei Maxxis-Reifen muß die Schrift immer auf der Antriebs-Seite sein, oder nicht



Ums nommal aufzugreifen, der Ardent Exo hat die Schrift auf beiden Seiten, hab ich vorhin beim Säubern gesehen

G.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Juli 2012)

Nicolai Doppelpodium in Bad Wildbad:





Könnt ich mich dran gewöhnen 
Glückwunsch an die racer!


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. Juli 2012)

Schönes Podium


----------



## schnubbi81 (22. Juli 2012)

Saucoole Typen!!!


----------



## Triple F (22. Juli 2012)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (22. Juli 2012)

aufm Weg aufs Podium:


----------



## Elfriede (23. Juli 2012)

Ist es ein Vogel? Ist es ein Flugzeug? Nein! Es ist Superman!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Juli 2012)

Geil, die Socken!! Seh ich jetzt erst! 
(sauhund!)


----------



## Kuwahades (23. Juli 2012)

Fotos von der Startseite


----------



## missmarple (23. Juli 2012)

Von mir ebenfalls Glückwunsch zum Podium!  

Und noch zwei Aufnahmen von gestern in Bad Wildbad:


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Juli 2012)

Hammermäßige Aufnahmen,da freun sich die Jungs. Echt geil geblitzt.
Dennis in grün, vor dem grünen Nadelwald und
Max in rot-weiß vor rot-weißem Absperrband. 
Das passt mal geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Juli 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Fotos von der Startseite



^ Hammer.
Und bevor es hier untergeht:




Gewinnt der Schneidi dasDing. Total geil.
Mit singlespeed
Das zum Thema "always full-gas"


----------



## Gerrit (23. Juli 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> bist du bussard? die laufrichtung erkenne ich auf dem bild noch nicht mal in original auflösung... ich kann dich aber beruhigen, der reifen ist korrekt montiert.
> das bike bringt 14,4kg auf die waage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 und das mit Stahlfeder-Dämpfer und Reverb? Unglaublich...

...aber schön


----------



## missmarple (23. Juli 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Hammermäßige Aufnahmen,da freun sich die Jungs. Echt geil geblitzt.


Danke!  Aaaber: da ist nix geblitzt!!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Juli 2012)

Okay, abgedrückt


----------



## schnubbi81 (23. Juli 2012)

Danke an alle, war ein Fettes Wochenende.
Wir hatten nen riesen Spaß, wenn dann noch ne ordentliche Zeit rauskommt, umso besser. 

Allen "auf der Strecke gebliebenen" gute Besserung!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Juli 2012)

Genau. Ich hätt's der "extra love" Purzel- und Zwergengruppe ja erst mal nicht soooo zugetraut  





(verrückte Bande)


----------



## guru39 (25. Juli 2012)

Touren Action


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. Juli 2012)

Klasse Eindrücke aus dem Taunus Schöne Gemeinschaftsarbeit und klasse Perspektiven
Aber sag mal Rainer, warum fährst du denn so einen dünnen Hinterreifen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2012)

Ja das ist ja mal ne anständige Tour gewesen 

G.


----------



## hands diamond (25. Juli 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von der Mega 2012:









Und hier gleich 2 Nicolai (vorne ein Helius FR und hinten ein Helius AM) 




Spaßig war's!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (25. Juli 2012)




----------



## 0815p (25. Juli 2012)

oha, da gehts ja ganz schön abbei euren fotos.

wir waren auch wieder mal aweng bergradeln







[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Morti (25. Juli 2012)

sehr geile Bilder, wo genau ist das?


----------



## guru39 (25. Juli 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Aber sag mal Rainer, warum fährst du denn so einen dünnen Hinterreifen
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



Hehe.... nix gegen meine RR Schlappen  Die Schwammdinger sind im übrigen die totale Macht  aber nur die 2ply 2,5.


----------



## Team Nicolai (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Nette Bilder hier, nun ein paar Fotos von der Mega 2012
























































Gruß

DEr Thomas


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Juli 2012)

Schöne Eindrücke mal wieder hier

@Thomas
Geniale Bilder vom Mega und ich habe schon gehört, dass die Woche nur für sehr zufriedene Gesichter gesorgt hat
Hier hat Hoshi nocht seine komplette Sammlung vom Rennen hochgeladen
Prädikat"Sehr empfehlenswert"
Besonders die Antwort auf die Frage: Was war mit Nico Vouillouz
Hier die Antwort und genial eingefangen und auch wenn es kein Nicolai ist




Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. Juli 2012)

Hammergeil! Da bekommt man richtig Bock!


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


>


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Nette Bilder hier, nun ein paar Fotos von der Mega 2012
> ......
> ...




Megarad  

Super Eindrücke...aber zum Schluß ist man wohl froh das es endlich vorbei ist

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RT-Cycles (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

die Tage in Alpe dâHuez war Entspannung purâ¦ sowas sollte esvom Doc auf Rezept geben. 


GruÃ  Michael
RT-Cycles


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Juli 2012)

ist das daniel jahn mit dem orangenen poc helm?
geile bilder!


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. Juli 2012)

Ich würde sagen der Schwarze URGE Helm ist Daniel


----------



## anjalein (26. Juli 2012)

Ihr habt beide keine Ahnung! Daniel ist auf dem 3. Foto von oben zu sehen...


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Juli 2012)

dem orangenen helmträger sein baik sieht dem daniel seinem schon recht ähnlich deshalb hab ichs gedacht.


----------



## tanchoplatinum (26. Juli 2012)

Daniel sein Bike ist noch das grüne jetzt aber im Conti Race Team Look (gelber HR, weiße DS und schwarze Schwinge). Die Karre hat jetzt ihren zweiten Mega hinter sich und schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen.

Mega Video:  http://www.zapiks.com/megavalanche-2012-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (26. Juli 2012)

Und der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Feind...


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. Juli 2012)

tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> Mega Video:  http://www.zapiks.com/megavalanche-2012-.html



Das Video ist echt klasse und bringt die Stimmung echt gut rüber Danke für dem Link

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## tmac111 (27. Juli 2012)

Gravity Pilots im Elsass - Pfingsten 2012:


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. Juli 2012)

Hach, es war so geil


----------



## tanchoplatinum (28. Juli 2012)

Ich hab da noch ein Paar:

Mega Ladys

Mega 2012 by Dirt TV

Rose Vaujanay Team Mega 2012

Mega Quali


Einige werden sie schon kennen, ist dann für die anderen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## guru39 (28. Juli 2012)

Sorry Leuts wenn ich hier jetzt so ne Schoiße reinballer aber das sind meine ersten Versuche als Knips Knecht 

Baik: Helius ST 2004 

Raider: Jonas, 2ter Vereinsvorstand von HD-Freeride.e.V.


----------



## trailterror (28. Juli 2012)

Guru in der rolle des azubis 
Auf der praktikantenleistung lässt sich aber aufbau'n 

Mal im ernst: ist doch gar nicht schlecht


----------



## guru39 (28. Juli 2012)

Danke terror


----------



## Harvester (29. Juli 2012)

beim Zweiten könnte der Vordergrung unschärfer sein, aber sonst gut


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Juli 2012)

Nur mal so, wer´s noch nicht kennt:

http://www.mbaction.com/Main/News/Singlespeed_Hardtail_Wins_the_Megavalanche_video_5480.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanchoplatinum (31. Juli 2012)

Noch was von der Nicolai Bande

http://contiracing.blogspot.de/2012/07/das-wichtigste-mountainbike-rennen-des.html

Megavalanch 2012


----------



## trailterror (31. Juli 2012)

Schöner bericht


----------



## guru39 (31. Juli 2012)

Finde ich auch


----------



## c_w (1. August 2012)

Alter Falter, wenn da nicht in jedem Satz mindestens ein Rechtschreibfehler waere... vor allem diese teilweise wahllose Gross- und KIeinschreibung ^^


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2012)

tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> Noch was von der Nicolai Bande
> 
> http://contiracing.blogspot.de/2012/07/das-wichtigste-mountainbike-rennen-des.html
> 
> Megavalanch 2012



 ...wobei ich lieber Ersatzoberschenkel mitnehmen würde

G.


----------



## stuk (1. August 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Alter Falter, wenn da nicht in jedem Satz mindestens ein Rechtschreibfehler waere... vor allem diese teilweise wahllose Gross- und KIeinschreibung ^^



hätte er inne schuhle aufgepaßt, könnte er wohll nicht so gut faren 

super realistischer und ehrlicher Bericht, danke dafür!


----------



## Dutshlander (1. August 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Alter Falter, wenn da nicht in jedem Satz mindestens ein Rechtschreibfehler waere... vor allem diese teilweise wahllose Gross- und KIeinschreibung ^^


oha ein oberlehrerculpa mea maxima culpa


----------



## Elfriede (2. August 2012)

Es gibt eben doch noch Leute, denen dieser Mangel an Gewissenhaftigkeit bei der Ausübung der deutschen Sprache (in schriftlicher Form) unangenehm aufstößt. Das hat nichts mit Oberlehrer bzw. oberlehrerhaftem Verhalten zu tun. 

Und warum soll eine gute bis sehr gute Bildung nicht mit guten bis sehr guten sportlichen Leistungen einhergehen können?


----------



## c_w (2. August 2012)

Ich wollt' auch nicht doof rummeckern, die Bilder sehen nach ner Menge Spass aus und ich find's ja auch gut, wenn man dazu dann so nen netten Bericht schreibt 
Aber ich fand's dann doch sehr anstrengend zu lesen.

Gut, und jetzt weiter im Text. Bzw. Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. August 2012)

Manche Dinge sollte man einfach ignorieren und sich seinen Teil denken.
Erst die "empörten" Reaktionen auf unwichtige Äußerungen bauschen diese erst auf....ich empfehle genießen und schweigen...

P.S. Ja, ja, ich weiß ich hab mit diesem Post schon gegen meine eigene Aussage verstossen...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. August 2012)

Birk mit ion in champery: step-down


----------



## schnubbi81 (2. August 2012)




----------



## monoid (4. August 2012)

Kettenriss in der Quali Run6 gleich oben nach den Schneefeldern bei der Liftstation DMC2, chainless zum Ziel > Platz 70 (1.MA50 ). Amateur Finale, Platten hinten ca. 5 KM vor Ziel > Platz 76


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. August 2012)

Cool, welches Rennen ist das noch mal..?..Paris-Dakar....

Und nur mal so nebenbei gefragt, das Bike (Helius AM?) sieht irgendwie ein bisschen klein aus. Liegt das an den Bildern oder bist Du damit extrem wendig...


----------



## trailterror (4. August 2012)

Alpe d'huez: megaavalanche
Helius AM
Grösse, wahrscheinlich S; Zumindest S sitzrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. August 2012)

.


----------



## OldSchool (4. August 2012)

monoid schrieb:


>



Wo ist deine Kette?


----------



## monoid (5. August 2012)

monoid schrieb:


> chainless in der Quali, Platten im Finale Amateur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. August 2012)

Ein S Rahmen mit +1 Lenkwinkel....
Da soll noch mal einer von New School sprechen....

67,5 Grad Steuerwinkel hat mein 2009er Remedy auch...
Aber an knapp 1110mm Radstand ist schwer ranzukommen.
Fährt sich vermutlich wie ein GoKart - superflink um die Kurven....


----------



## trailterror (5. August 2012)

soll doch jeder wie er möchte


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. August 2012)

Klar, sehr gerne, ich hab auch überhaupt nix dagegen, hab mich nur ein ganz klein wenig gewundert...

Keep on ridin´...


----------



## Kaena (6. August 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Guru in der rolle des azubis
> Auf der praktikantenleistung lässt sich aber aufbau'n
> 
> Mal im ernst: ist doch gar nicht schlecht



Ja, er gibt alles  Beim Knipsüben......





Ionäktschen mal ganz anders


----------



## Ti-Max (6. August 2012)

monoid schrieb:


> ja ist ein S Rahmen, mag gerne kleine Rahmen, Lenkwinkel +1° via works componenets


----------



## trailterror (6. August 2012)

Kaena schrieb:


> Ja, er gibt alles  Beim Knipsüben......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kontragonist (6. August 2012)

Und jetzt bitte noch Rainers Gegenschuss aus der Froschperspektive, zum Vergleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. August 2012)

Tolles HRD-Bild. Vor allem der Bike-Schatten, der Richtung Abfahrt giert....
Sehr gelungen....


----------



## Elfriede (6. August 2012)

Ich finde die Wolkenbank sehr schön, die über die Brüstung zu kriechen scheint. Gibst noch mehr so schöne Bilder?


----------



## Kaena (7. August 2012)

Danke  Freut mich, das es euch gefällt 
@Kontra: der will nicht, er hatte eine ungünstige Kameraeinstellung 
@kalkhoffpink: ich dachte schon das merkt keiner, ist allerdings so mit dem Blitz inszeniert 
@Elfriede: muß erst wieder ein paar neue machen, aber bei meinen Fotos findest du vielleicht welche die dir auch gefallen.


----------



## Team Nicolai (7. August 2012)

Impressionen vom 24 Std. Rennen von Duisburg.






Sven Pfeiffer





Torsten Rödl





Krzysztof





Johannes Künne





Daniel Jahn





Andreas





Anja

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## macmaegges (7. August 2012)

ich kann sie förmlich schreien hören 

Tolles Team ! Tolle Platzierung.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. August 2012)

Respekt!!


----------



## der Digge (8. August 2012)

24 Std. is ne Hausnummer ich bin froh wenn ich einmal Halde rauf schaffe, was aber nicht unbedingt sooo viel weniger Zeit in anspruch nimmt 

Hier mal der Winterberger Berg Line Wallride aus der  Egoperspektive


----------



## Eksduro (8. August 2012)

...hammerbild!

bin samstag auch da, aber nach den eindrücken vom dirtmasters glaub ich nicht das ich diese perspektive in live erleben werden


----------



## Ti-Max (8. August 2012)

Yeah Digga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanchoplatinum (8. August 2012)

Die Tanja geht wieder steil, wir mußten ja schnell fahren.


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. August 2012)

Schöne Bilder wie immer hier
Besonders die 24std von Duisburg
Respekt für die Leistung
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## wildbiker (11. August 2012)

EBM Seiffen...


----------



## Dutshlander (11. August 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> EBM Seiffen...


für n sportfotograf "mageres" Bildchen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. August 2012)

Bissi unglücklich von unten beleuchtet und bissi spät draufgedrückt, aber die Action wird klar...


----------



## der Digge (11. August 2012)

Mal was vom Ettelsberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. August 2012)

Ich muss jetzt mal leider ganz doof fragen...ist Ettelsberg gleichbedeutend mit *dem* Bikepark Willingen????


----------



## wildbiker (11. August 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> für n sportfotograf "mageres" Bildchen



Naja, da standen halt irgendwo an der Strecke einige Stative mit Blitzgeräten und wahrscheinlich haben die doch nich ausgereicht. Immerhin isses im Wald dunkel...^^


----------



## Eksduro (11. August 2012)

jupp...sitz grade hier im hotel am fuße des ettelsberges


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. August 2012)

Gelb-fliegt:





Danke für das Foto an: The_Dashing_Guy

Jetzt isser endlich eröffnet, der Nojokes in Stromberg! Geile Strecke, geschmeidige Sprünge. Macht Laune! 

Mehr: www.flowtrail-stromberg.de


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. August 2012)

Und der Ben in Stromberg:


----------



## missmarple (13. August 2012)

Nicolai D-Tour letzten Samstag in Heidelberg:


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2012)

Schee

G.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. August 2012)

Abba am scheenschte is des entsättischte...

Ach ja Heidelberg...lang ist´s her...demnächst komm ich mal wieder zu Besuch...


----------



## Joshua60 (13. August 2012)

Alles so schön bunt hier !


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. August 2012)

Klasse Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (14. August 2012)

jupp...super bilder 


um mich hier auch mal zu verewigen ein paar impressionen aus winterberg von diesem wochenende, danke fürs knippsen an GeorgeP


----------



## Joshua60 (14. August 2012)

Wie hoch ist denn die Vmax in der Zielkurve?


----------



## Eksduro (14. August 2012)

...keine ahnung...aber in der kurve hab ich stefan raab, der zu dem zeitpunkt mit seinem sommerwok auf rollen unterwegs war, außen überholt...


----------



## zumgeyer (14. August 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (14. August 2012)

[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

des war mei sommerurlaub in den bergen tirols, hab auf einen meiner touren nen wanderer getroffen, auch nicolai fahrer, weiss aber ned ob er hier vertreten ist, wollt bloss mal fragen, ob ers noch ins tal geschafft hat zu fuss, befors dunkel wurde


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. August 2012)

@Peter  freu mich schon auf die nächste gemeinsamme Tour


----------



## 0815p (14. August 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @Peter  freu mich schon auf die nächste gemeinsamme Tour



hab nächste woche noch urlaub, kannst dir nen tag frei nehmen?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. August 2012)

Krasses Gelände, DAS nenn ich mal Vertriding, auch wenns vielleicht nur ein kleiner Teil der Tour war....kanns kaum abwarten endlich mal ein AM unterm Hintern zu haben und Probe zu fahren....

Was hast Du für Reifen drauf??? Und wie oft musstest Du den Schlauch wechseln?


----------



## 0815p (14. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Krasses Gelände, DAS nenn ich mal Vertriding, auch wenns vielleicht nur ein kleiner Teil der Tour war....kanns kaum abwarten endlich mal ein AM unterm Hintern zu haben und Probe zu fahren....
> 
> Was hast Du für Reifen drauf??? Und wie oft musstest Du den Schlauch wechseln?



vorne baron 2.5 und hinten schwalbe MM pace star, bis jetzt noch keienen durchschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (14. August 2012)

Hammer Bilder ! Hast du eigentlich erhöhten Verschleiß am Rahmen durch die Fahrweise?


----------



## 0815p (14. August 2012)

nein, bei solch abfahrten fahr ich meist schritt geschwindigkeit, dadurch kommt so gut wie keine belastung auf den rahmen


----------



## Martin1508 (14. August 2012)

Alter Falter, der Metzen Peter fährt aber auch immer krasse Sachen. Ein Großteil der Bevölkerung wird es wohl meiden, dies zu Fuß zu gehen. Meinen aller größten Respekt.

Gruss


----------



## 0815p (14. August 2012)

vielen dank für die netten komentare, aber so krass is des ned was ich fahr, viele von euch machen sprünge wo ich mir in die hose machen würde oder wie zb @Ti-Max der sein bike sagenhaft in der luft bewegt, ist zwar was anderes, aber es steckt mindestens genausoviel arbeit dahinter wie bei meinen aktionen hauptsache es macht spass


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2012)

Wie immer machen deine Bilder lust auf die Berge 
Wenn ich net gerade selber in den Bergen wär, dann wär ich fast wieder neidisch auf dich

G.


----------



## Kaena (14. August 2012)

Sehr schöne Bergaufnahmen  In ein paar Tagen gehts nach PdS, sehr gute Einstimmung 
Hier ein paar Aufnahmen vom der letzen Nicolai Deutschlandtour in Heidelberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (14. August 2012)

Verdammt gute Bilder auf den letzten Seiten


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. August 2012)

@peter metz
Deine Bilder und deine Fahrtechnik sind echt immer wieder eine Augenweide
@linda
Viel Spaß in PDS und zu den Bildern brauch ich dir ja nichts mehr zu schreiben Wie immer top
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Bodenprobe (14. August 2012)

Wirklich geile Bilder.


----------



## der Digge (15. August 2012)

Nach den Bildern trau ich mich kaum, aber hier wieder Winterberg POV mit'm Kunstflieger


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. August 2012)

Schöne Bilder!!


----------



## KHUJAND (21. August 2012)

Ich in Winterberg 2012


----------



## timtim (21. August 2012)

schickes Bild , schickes Bike............


----------



## KHUJAND (21. August 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> schickes Bild , schickes Bike............



DANKE ! wenn ich gemeint bin...  
jedoch ist es nix im gegensatz zu der action von Peter M. und den Bilden von Linda.


----------



## timtim (21. August 2012)

Geschmacksfrage ! Liegt doch oft auch an der Sicht des Betrachters ......
hat ja jeder einen anderen Stil , dein Bild passt gut hierher m.M.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. August 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> Geschmacksfrage ! Liegt doch oft auch an der Sicht des Betrachters ......
> hat ja jeder einen anderen Stil , dein Bild passt gut hierher m.M.



DANKE freut mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (21. August 2012)

auch mir gfällts


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2012)

Was sollte an dem Bild auch nicht passen....außer die weißen Schuhe vielleicht

G.


----------



## richard.a (21. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was sollte an dem Bild auch nicht passen....außer die weißen Schuhe vielleicht
> 
> G.




der aufm Lift hat sogar nen weißen Helm uff.... also ist alles bestens ! !

Cooles Bild Artur ! und das Bike sowieso ! !


----------



## KHUJAND (22. August 2012)

richard.a schrieb:


> Cooles Bild Artur ! und das Bike sowieso ! !



DANKE !  

das hier ist vom gleichen Tag. 







Links Peter mein Sohn und rechts Leonard (9) mein Neffe. 
kurz danach hatte Peter leider einen voll crash.


----------



## Elfriede (22. August 2012)

War vermutlich voll wie ein Eimer was? Der Neffe reihert gerade in die Flasche.


----------



## stuk (22. August 2012)

fassbrause ist lecker und hat keinen alkohol
hoffentlich alles heile geblieben


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> hoffentlich alles heile geblieben


fast. 



@Elfriede


----------



## guru39 (26. August 2012)

PDS


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. August 2012)

Wenn das mal nicht der erste schöne Sprung auf der Pleney ist Ich liebe diesen Sprung und das Bild von Linda ist natürlich wie immer großes Kino
Ich hoffe da kommen noch mehr Rainer
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (30. August 2012)

Hab nochwas gefunden...


----------



## Lynus (30. August 2012)

Bikepark Hindelang:


----------



## Dutshlander (30. August 2012)

Lynus schrieb:


> Bikepark Hindelang:


welch coole bilderchen


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. August 2012)

_"Ich fahr da etz mal Runter"_






Fahrer: leicht zu erraten


----------



## goegolo (31. August 2012)

Urlaubsaction in Südschweden: 










2x1 Woche Bike + Zelt + Familie, dazwischen zahllose Trails (http://www.humleslingan.com) und ein Bikepark (http://www.vangafreeriders.com). Die Berge sind mit bis zu 170hm zwar nicht sonderlich hoch, aber zahlreich


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. August 2012)

Traum!
Zu beneiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (1. September 2012)

Braunlage


----------



## trailterror (1. September 2012)

Stark


----------



## der-gute (1. September 2012)

a) seit wann hast du nen DHler?
b) wo is die Landung?

sehr geiles Ding.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2012)

Braunlage scheint mir ein wenig Freeridepotenzial zu haben. Da tauchen ja öfters ein paar schöne Felsenbilder auf

G.


----------



## timtim (1. September 2012)

Nee Jörg ,leider ist's immer derselbe Felsen . Der Harz ja , Braunlage aber eher nicht.....
Alex , das ist meine eierlegende Wollmilchsau - ION 18 
Landung ist im grün


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. September 2012)

Cooles Bild, 
gibts da nicht auch ein schneidiges Video von Schneidi in Braunlage?


----------



## trailterror (1. September 2012)

Wechsels du die gabel, je nach einsatzgebiet?
Ist die fox ( die du davor verbaut hast) eigentlich eine mit 160mm fw ?


----------



## 0815p (2. September 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> Braunlage



 top


----------



## guru39 (2. September 2012)

Etwas andere Action


----------



## der-gute (2. September 2012)

nicht RainAIR sondern RainBoden...

hihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (2. September 2012)

alles heile bei mensch und maschine rainer?


----------



## timtim (2. September 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wechsels du die gabel, je nach einsatzgebiet?
> Ist die fox ( die du davor verbaut hast) eigentlich eine mit 160mm fw ?



Die Van 36 160 war nur eine provisorische Lösung , momentan Fahr ich Boxxer WC, bleibt erstmal so.  alternativ  für Gardasee und Lapalma zB. Werd ich mal eine Fox 180 Float in Erwägung ziehen ....


Danke Peter.


----------



## guru39 (2. September 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> alles heile bei mensch und maschine rainer?



Jop  Bin danach noch gefahren  


Danke der Nachfrage.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> Braunlage


^^
  



@goegolo 
klasse... und das mit der ges. Fam. 

RainAIR


----------



## timtim (3. September 2012)

ähm , sorry , ich bins nochmal ........
nach RainAir s feinem Screamshot passt vlt. noch folgendes von "letztens in Leogang" 
(Ist auch immer ein bischen ein Jahrmarkt der Eitelkeit ,geb ich zu)


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2012)

übelst fett !


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. September 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> Braunlage


 
Seehhhhhhr geil


----------



## dr.juggles (3. September 2012)

phätt timtim, in leogang hab ich nur den mittleren drop gemacht.
beim großen hatte ich die hose voll 
hab ich mir fürs nächste mal aufgehoben.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> ähm , sorry , ich bins nochmal ........
> nach RainAir s feinem Screamshot passt vlt. noch folgendes von "letztens in Leogang"
> (Ist auch immer ein bischen ein Jahrmarkt der Eitelkeit ,geb ich zu)



 Ich merke gerade das ich schon lang nimmer in Leogang war...das stand doch letztes Jahr noch net, oder???

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (3. September 2012)

Danke Männers , für die Blumen....
Jörg , die haben da vieles im unteren Bereich neu gebaut , WM Vorbereitung ?
Der Sprung da vom Ende des Wallride ,einfach 
eigentlich braucht man gar nicht mehr den Lift (nur bischen Puste beim schieben   )


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. September 2012)

Mal wieder sehr geniale Eindrücke, die hier geboten werden
Besonders die von timtim
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## dangerousD (4. September 2012)

timtim schrieb:


>



Netter Train


----------



## timtim (4. September 2012)

Thanks @WW und @DD


----------



## guru39 (4. September 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Netter Train



Absolut


----------



## WODAN (5. September 2012)

Saalbach 08/2012: keine große Action, aber dafür geniale Abfahrten 
Haben uns auch mehr aufs Fahren konzentriert, anstatt auf Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonuk (5. September 2012)

nicht so viel action wie bei euch...aber ein bisschen 
24h sind lang und da muss man mit den kräften haushalten...
aufgenommen beim 2012 heavy24 bevor der große regen kam


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. September 2012)

Nach so viel geiler Action-Bilder hab ich mich nun endlich mal für ne Probefahrt mit dem AM am WE beim BikeBauer in Ratingen anmelden wollen...und jetzt hat der Urlaub....

Kennt jemand ein AM in "L" im Großraum Köln auf das man sich kurzfistig mal von der GEO her setzen und ein wenig rumrollen könnte...


----------



## Dutshlander (6. September 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ...und jetzt hat der Urlaub....


Ich auch, vielleicht treff ich ihn irgendwo am Mittelmeer


----------



## amajo (7. September 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> Braunlage



....sehr sehr schöne aufnahme!!!!!


----------



## stuk (9. September 2012)

Singletrail-Tourenspaß im Vinschgau:


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. September 2012)

Pumpen mit unserem Stephan in Dortmund






Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. September 2012)

Nice!

Da würden mich mal Körpergröße und Rahmengröße interessieren...


----------



## guru39 (11. September 2012)

Letzten Sonntag in Beerfelden


----------



## guru39 (11. September 2012)

Und noch was aus PDS.


----------



## 2Pac (11. September 2012)

Winterberg 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (11. September 2012)

Du haust echt krasse dinger raus


----------



## 2Pac (11. September 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Du haust echt krasse dinger raus



Wenn das Rad passt. 

Ps. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=578659


----------



## KHUJAND (11. September 2012)

Schade das ich dein x-up dort runter nicht auf der cam habe.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. September 2012)

2Pac schrieb:


> Winterberg 2012



Ach komm schon...das ist doch bestimmt ne Fotomontage......wie krass ist das denn bitteschön?


----------



## Pure_Power (11. September 2012)




----------



## KHUJAND (11. September 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ach komm schon...das ist doch bestimmt ne Fotomontage......wie krass ist das denn bitteschön?



nix Fotomontage...  Foto habe ich gemacht.


----------



## goegolo (11. September 2012)

Nicht der Krankenkasse zeigen


----------



## KHUJAND (11. September 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


> Nicht der Krankenkasse zeigen


schon passiert...  hier isser in 5-6 meter höhe abgestiegen.  


Freesoul schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1116755
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Martin1508 (11. September 2012)

Pure_Power schrieb:


>


 

Ich weiß nicht, ob das immer so gesund ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Und noch was aus PDS.



Das ist ja mal eine perverse Ortschaft wo ihr da im Video durchgefahren seit

G.


----------



## guru39 (11. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal eine perverse Ortschaft wo ihr da im Video durchgefahren seit
> 
> G.



Das ist Avoriaz, ne Art Legebatterie für Menschen wenn du willst


----------



## trailterror (12. September 2012)

Die franzosn bringen es halt immer wieder fertig schöne naturlandschaften durch hohe konstruktionen weniger schön zu gestalten


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. September 2012)

2Pac schrieb:


> Winterberg 2012



Hammer

und zu Rainers Video aus PDS gibts natürlich auch einen

Und Avoriaz ist schon herbe aber dafür sind die Möglichkeiten im Sommer&Winter schon herausragend, was Bergsportbegeisterte Menschen angeht. Aber schön ist was anderes

Gruß Jens!


----------



## petete2000 (12. September 2012)

am Gleichen Tag.


----------



## Team Nicolai (15. September 2012)

Helius AM Pinion -BikeBauer-

Pilot Johannes.





















Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (17. September 2012)

geiles rad, geile fotos thomas....

besonders das zweite


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. September 2012)

Klasse Bilder und das Bike sowieso


----------



## guru39 (19. September 2012)

Ab 44m 12s 

klick


----------



## Martin1508 (20. September 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ab 44m 12s
> 
> klick


 
Man Guru, was hast du geraucht oder bin ich zu blöd?


----------



## guru39 (20. September 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Man Guru, was hast du geraucht oder bin ich zu blöd?



Ich glaube nicht das du zu blöd bist, geraucht habe ich aber auch nichts


----------



## Kontragonist (20. September 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ab 44m 12s
> 
> klick



Ich übersetze mal:

In dieser ZDF-Show wird es für uns Mountainbiker mit kurzer Übersetzung und breitem Profil interessant ab Minute 44, Sekunde 12:

hier mit linker Maustaste drauf drücken


----------



## Martin1508 (20. September 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich übersetze mal:
> 
> In dieser ZDF-Show wird es für uns Mountainbiker mit kurzer Übersetzung und breitem Profil interessant ab Minute 44, Sekunde 12:
> 
> hier mit linker Maustaste drauf drücken



Ah ja jetzt! Hab's gestern nicht gefunden. Okay, bin nicht zu blöd und es hat auch keiner geraucht.

Danke und Gruss


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. September 2012)

Trendsport: Freerider

Ist das eure Freeride Strecke in Heidelberg???
Sieht schon cool aus. Muss ich beim nächsten Besuch in der "alten Heimat" echt mal live und in Farbe angucken.

Wann wird der Schlepplift dazu gebaut???...


----------



## guru39 (20. September 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wann wird der Schlepplift dazu gebaut???...



Ich fände eine Rolltreppe viiiiiieeeeeelllll geiler


----------



## Kontragonist (20. September 2012)

Und dann lÃ¤ssig mit Vertrider-Griff und Fluppe im Maul da drauf stehen â jaja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. September 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Und dann lässig mit Vertrider-Griff und Fluppe im Maul da drauf stehen  jaja



Pöööööh, der wahre Sportler entsagt der Sucht....


----------



## Kontragonist (20. September 2012)

_Mir_ brauchste das nicht zu sagen


----------



## WiKiFRee (21. September 2012)

Wieder mal ein kleiner Streifen mit meinem AFR...

...am besten in HD schauen

P.S. Artur


----------



## barbarissima (21. September 2012)

Beste Unterhaltung


----------



## timtim (21. September 2012)

gut gemacht , gefällt mir !


----------



## guru39 (21. September 2012)

saugeil


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2012)

*Michanschließ* 

G.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. September 2012)

Sehr stylisch, und gut gemacht, künstlerisch wertvoll, indeed.

Jetzt bitte trotzdem noch mal die Roh-Version nach Farbkorrektur, wo man etwas mehr Bike-Action und weniger Schnitt-/FX-Action sieht...


----------



## Elfriede (21. September 2012)

Richtig geiler Stoff! Warum ist so etwas nicht beim Filmfreitag vertreten? Mehr davon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (21. September 2012)

Liege gerade auf der Couch und hätte den ganzen Abend weiterschauen und -hören können...


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. September 2012)

Ganz großes Kino und das Schlußzitat ist auch treffend gewählt
Bin schwer beeindruckt
Und hier noch ein aktuelles Bild aus Whistler, kurz bevor 2 ION's sich von "Top of the World" bergab stürzen





Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2012)

Traum, da würd ich jetzt auch gerne mit meinem Nucli stehen
Weiß einer was das für eine Bergspitze da im Hintergrund ist

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. September 2012)

Jörg, mir geht es auch nicht anders Es ist aber schön zu wissen, dass sie alle absolut traumhaftes Wetter dort haben und die 10 Tage in vollen Zügen genießen können Diesen Urlaub macht man ja auch nicht jedes Jahr Der Berg ist der Black Tusk Mountain und sticht in den Coast Mountains einem sehr ins Auge und hier ist noch ein kleiner Hubschrauberflug darum




Gruß Jens!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2012)

Ui, auf der Rückseite könnte man ja sogar mit den Skiern runterfahren
Ja Whistler...es wird Zeit das man den Teleporter erfindet

G.


----------



## sluette (23. September 2012)

gestern mit delahero im park LacBlanc in den Vogesen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. September 2012)

Na ihr kommt ja rum...da bin ich schon bissi neidisch...und wo ist das Video (Helmkamera)...


----------



## sluette (23. September 2012)

ist leider nix geworden, ich bin mittlerweile von der Contour ein wenig genervt. sie liefert zwar ansich gute qualität aber die halterungen sind durch die bank für die tonne. besonders die halterung an der brille geht gar nicht. das ergebnis ist total verwackelt. ich werde wohl auf die GoPro umschwenken, obwohl ich die bauart ziemlich fraglich finde...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. September 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ist leider nix geworden, ich bin mittlerweile von der Contour ein wenig genervt. sie liefert zwar ansich gute qualität aber die halterungen sind durch die bank für die tonne. besonders die halterung an der brille geht gar nicht. das ergebnis ist total verwackelt. ich werde wohl auf die GoPro umschwenken, obwohl ich die bauart ziemlich fraglich finde...



Ich finde den GoPro Kasten ja auch ziemlich übel - konnte mich bislang auch nicht dafür erwärmen. Ich denke mal die funktioniert auch mit diesem "Brustgurt" am Besten, denn dieses Riesending auf dem Kopf?? Na ich weiß nicht....


----------



## timtim (24. September 2012)

gestern mal irgendwo bei Potsdam und das AC musste  ran :


----------



## Kontragonist (24. September 2012)

Sehr geil


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2012)

dito 

passt auch i-wie zum Namen von meinem Puff


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. September 2012)

*DAS* nenn ich mal nen Wurzelteppich...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2012)

G.


----------



## pratt (24. September 2012)

Letztens in Winterberg


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. September 2012)

Die "Schneckenudel" ist der Einstieg vom Freeride Kurs in Winterberg oder? Den man vom Lift aus links sieht?? Da hab ich mich bei meinem ersten und bislang einzigen Besuch in Winterberg noch nicht runter getraut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (24. September 2012)




----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. September 2012)

NICE!....Will auch.....


----------



## 0815p (24. September 2012)

war zwar gestern erst, möcht u wert aber bald wieder in die berge






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2012)

Schönschön alles hier...jetzt wo ich Metzenspeter les, kommt mir fast die Idee morgen mal geheim in die Fränkische zu fahren

G.


----------



## timtim (24. September 2012)

schöne Eindrücke Peter , fing wohl noch an zu regnen , scheints... sehr tricky !

und Danke fürs positive  Echo Männer


----------



## 0815p (24. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schönschön alles hier...jetzt wo ich Metzenspeter les, kommt mir fast die Idee morgen mal geheim in die Fränkische zu fahren
> 
> G.



jörg, komm am mittwoch,da hab ich freei


----------



## 0815p (24. September 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> schöne Eindrücke Peter , fing wohl noch an zu regnen , scheints... sehr tricky !
> 
> und Danke fürs positive  Echo Männer



ja, des wegerl war ziemlich nass, aber der grosse baron hält


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. September 2012)

Sau sau geile fotos


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. September 2012)

Wie immer feinste Unterhaltung hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. September 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> war zwar gestern erst, möcht u wert aber bald wieder in die berge
> 
> 
> 
> ...





timtim schrieb:


> schöne Eindrücke Peter , fing wohl noch an zu regnen , scheints... sehr tricky !
> 
> und Danke fürs positive  Echo Männer



Hier noch ein Filmchen, da es auf dem Photo etwas "lasch" wirkt.
Die Anfahrt is sau steil, ausgesetzt und das Ganze war pitschnass!.
Ergo: Der Peter spinnt!
In natura schaut es noch beschissener aus!!!
 @Peter: Hosd von mir anu a boor Bildla??


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Filmchen, da es auf dem Photo etwas "lasch" wirkt.
> Die Anfahrt is sau steil, ausgesetzt und das Ganze war pitschnass!.
> Ergo: Der Peter spinnt!
> In natura schaut es noch beschissener aus!!!
> @Peter: Hosd von mir anu a boor Bildla??



Ich finde es krass wie man auf den Video´s, mit ohne Musik, immer den Herzschlag hört


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. September 2012)

Da hast du Recht Rainer Bei den Brustgurtaufnahmen muss ich immer an den Kreissaal zurückdenken, wenn die Herztöne der Kinder gemessen wurden
Und die Aktion von Peter ist schon großes Kino


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2012)

Mal was wo man auf Tour nicht dran vorbeifahren kann, aber auf trockenen Kunstfels...da der Metzi wieder am falschen Tag frei hatte














G.


----------



## timtim (27. September 2012)

Hä, gefällt mir auch


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. September 2012)

Da hätt ich zuviel Schiss reinzufallen und dann nach dem Bike tauchen zu gehen...aber sont geil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (27. September 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Da hätt ich zuviel Schiss reinzufallen und dann nach dem Bike tauchen zu gehen...aber sont geil....



genau das gleiche hab ick mir auch gedacht^^


----------



## pratt (28. September 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Da hätt ich zuviel Schiss reinzufallen und dann nach dem Bike tauchen zu gehen...aber sont geil....



Keine Angst, das Nicolai kann schwimmen!
Dank Luft in den Rädern und im Rahmen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. September 2012)

@LB Jörg
Du kannst das spielen aber auch nicht sein lassen
und hier noch ein paar Impressionen meiner Kumpels aus B.C.
Die ION's haben sich anscheinend wohl gefühlt




























und hier möchte man doch gerne seine Pause verbringen




Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Martin1508 (28. September 2012)

Ganz schön viel Airtime. Hätte uns Gott Flügel gegeben wär es einfacher aber nicht so spaßig.

Grüße


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. September 2012)

@_WilliWildsau_

Fette Action!!!..

 @_pratt_

Klar kann das schwimmen - hab ich vergessen...Nicolai ist ja eh der Chuck Norris unter den Bikeherstellern....


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2012)

Die letzten 3 Bilder....


Und mein Nicolai kann nicht schwimmen...dafür ist der Batzen unten in der Mitte zu massiv
Dummerweise sind in dem Moment Angler gekommen und haben sich breit gemacht...wollt doch noch weiterspielen

G.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und mein Nicolai kann nicht schwimmen...dafür ist der Batzen unten in der Mitte zu massiv



Stimmt, Du hast ja die Tauchblei-Boxx dran....


----------



## 0815p (28. September 2012)

jörg u willi wildsau

und  jörg, es werd scho nochmal klappen mit fränkische


----------



## trailterror (29. September 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1223865


----------



## F R I T Z (29. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.


Ha, die Klausen, da bin ich schon vor 20 Jahre mit dem Skateboard rumgefahren.

A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (2. Oktober 2012)

IXS Cup Thale 2012.

BikeBauer









































Continental Team




































Flatout Suspension











Gates Nicolai 


























Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## goegolo (2. Oktober 2012)

Geduckt fliegt es sich schneller


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Oktober 2012)

Sooooo geil....will ich auch können, von mir aus auch geduckt....


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Oktober 2012)

Klasse Bilder aus Thale


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


> Geduckt fliegt es sich schneller



 Da ist dann ein Lenker mit größerem Rise von Vorteil

G.


----------



## trailterror (2. Oktober 2012)

Ja, tolle eindrücke.

Welche kombi fährt die gates crew eigentlich auf den bildern? 
Ion 18 oder 20? Ich glaub 18, nee? 
 Gabel: suntour? 
Dämpfer: ccdbair?


----------



## Team Nicolai (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

Kiwi fährt ein ION 18, Schneidi ein Argon mit Gates Carbon Drive.

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Oktober 2012)

Thomas.


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Oktober 2012)

Coole Bilder und der Jonny mit Helius AM  net schlecht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (3. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>


Hey Artur, war heute auf dein hugel, du aber nicht da hättest mal ´n runde pinion drehen können.
Schade für dich
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hey Artur, war heute auf dein hugel, du aber nicht da hättest mal ´n runde pinion drehen können.
> Schade für dich
> Groetjes D-Lander



ja echt schade... aber bei regen fahr ich ehh nicht.


----------



## Harry-88 (4. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja echt schade... aber bei regen fahr ich ehh nicht.




ja dan wird´s ja erstmal nix mehr .....ich hasse herbst....und winter sowieso ...und achja nassen sommer


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> .....ich hasse herbst....und winter sowieso ...und achja nassen sommer








das dazu.


----------



## hoschi2007 (4. Oktober 2012)

oh, ein Top-Swing-Schaltwerk...


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Oktober 2012)

Mensch Artur, a bissl Schwund is immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anjalein (5. Oktober 2012)

Nicolai-Pulverbeschichter Daniel Jahn ballert über einen der Nicolai-Hometrails!!! Sehr schön eingefangen von Jan Zander:


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schön, auch farblich schon halb-winter...

Ist das wohl ein Standard AM???


----------



## guru39 (18. Oktober 2012)

Gruftidrop, de´Ak 77 und ich beim stuhlen


----------



## Joshua60 (18. Oktober 2012)

Schönes Wäldchen


----------



## de´ AK77 (18. Oktober 2012)

drei alternde Stuhler


----------



## blutbuche (18. Oktober 2012)

schönes video , geiler trail und ebenso geile mucke !!  !!


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Oktober 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> IXS Cup Thale 2012.
> 
> BikeBauer
> ...
> ...



Sehr, sehr geil


----------



## gruftidrop (18. Oktober 2012)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> drei alternde Stuhler



  Aber sowas von !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## petete2000 (22. Oktober 2012)

Samstag waren wir Biken.


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Oktober 2012)

Schnappschüsse.
Kamera gerade halten muss meine Frau noch lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2012)

Hat sie doch im richtigen Winkel gehalten...wichtig ist doch danach nur der gewählte Bildausschnitt

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Oktober 2012)

Dafür war sie leider zu nah dran.
Der Betrachter soll sich ja auch noch nebenher am prachtvoll gefärbten Herbstlaub erfreuen dürfen


----------



## -Cash- (28. Oktober 2012)

Übergewichtiges Nicolai Bass im Abschleppmodus.
Bikejöring Ströhen 2012


----------



## barbarissima (28. Oktober 2012)

Super   Ich will auch einen Hund


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Super   Ich will auch einen Hund




Am besten gleich ein Schlittenhund-Gespann...


----------



## Midgetman (28. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Super   Ich will auch einen Hund



Dann fährt aber kein Schwein mehr mit Dir, außer vielleicht masochistische XCler fürs Tempotraining.

  @-Cash-


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Oktober 2012)

Hometrail, wie immer ohne Mucke


----------



## WODAN (28. Oktober 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hometrail, wie immer ohne Mucke
> 
> ###



Fährst aber mit einer komische Sattelstellung


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Oktober 2012)

Köln Style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (28. Oktober 2012)

Schöner trail 
Wie bekommste die kamera so ruckelfrei?


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hometrail, wie immer ohne Mucke



Das Geräusch von Reifen die duch den Wald rollern ist eh die schönste Mukke


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Oktober 2012)

geile action auf der seite hier. ihr macker!


----------



## WODAN (28. Oktober 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Köln Style



Wird mal wieder Zeit für die Wetterau


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das Geräusch von Reifen die duch den Wald rollern ist eh die schönste Mukke



Vor allem Schwalbe MM GG 2.5, grenzt fast an Lärmbelästigung. Und berghoch alles andere als ein Vergnügen. Conti RQ 2.4 ist dagegen eine Wohltat.




WODAN schrieb:


> Wird mal wieder Zeit für die Wetterau


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Oktober 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Schnappschüsse.
> Kamera gerade halten muss meine Frau noch lernen
> 
> 
> ...



Vid zum Pic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Oktober 2012)

@Ferkelmann

Schöne Vids von interessanten Trails......
 In welcher Ecke findet man die denn? Altenberg, Solingen, Glüder, Overath?

Ride On...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das Geräusch von Reifen die duch den Wald rollern ist eh die schönste Mukke



So isses

G.


----------



## Midgetman (29. Oktober 2012)

Also ich finde das Schmatzen der Zugstufe schöner.


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Schöner trail
> Wie bekommste die kamera so ruckelfrei?


 
Habe die Cam von unten ans Visier gebastelt. So hat man einen schönen Blick aus Fahrerperspektive.
Gegen das Ruckeln habe ich das Visier zusätzlich noch mit Kabelbindern fixiert. Nachteile allerdings sind, daß das Visier jetzt so steif ist, daß es mit in Ligure bei einem Überschlag gesplittert ist. Optisch gibts sicher auch schönere Lösungen.



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> @_Ferkelmann_
> 
> Schöne Vids von interessanten Trails......
> In welcher Ecke findet man die denn? Altenberg, Solingen, Glüder, Overath?
> ...


 
Nr.1 Overath
Nr.2 Solingen


Suche aktuell nun Streben für Selle Italia SLR und ein Remedy Visier in braun.


----------



## Eksduro (2. November 2012)

spontane "nutz-den-brückentag-runde" auf den herbstlichen hometrails...


----------



## Brickowski (2. November 2012)

Ist zwar ein Knolly mit dabei,aber das Video ist ganz nett und ich denke es darf gezeigt werden:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFdT1sx_pyU&feature=player_embedded"]MB-RAD-SPORT: Chili Good Times - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## trailterror (4. November 2012)

die beiden action sessions sehen nach spass aus


----------



## Obstbrot (4. November 2012)

nice! leute gibts im ibc eig ein Nicolai Unterforum? Also was nicht nur ne galerie ist 
Werde da irgendwie nicht fündig

Gruß
obstbrot


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2012)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> nice! leute gibts im ibc eig ein Nicolai Unterforum? Also was nicht nur ne galerie ist
> Werde da irgendwie nicht fündig
> 
> Gruß
> obstbrot



Hmmh....du bist gerade in einem der Themen in dem Unterforum

G.


----------



## Obstbrot (4. November 2012)

jajaja .... jetzt hab ich das ibc auch kapiert  passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (4. November 2012)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> jajaja .... jetzt hab ich das ibc auch kapiert  passt



Der war echt gut


----------



## Harvester (6. November 2012)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> jajaja .... jetzt hab ich das ibc auch kapiert  passt



Damit bist du der Erste!


----------



## KHUJAND (8. November 2012)

die Presse ist da. 






BITTE lächeln. 

von links aussen
OneWheeler
lordpoldy
dahinter: roadspeedy
KHUJAND
und ganz rechts Noklos.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. November 2012)

Cooles Hemd...


----------



## barbarissima (8. November 2012)

Ich wette, das ist das Siegerfoto vom "Lächeln des Monats Contest"  
Gut, dass du dein Blaues auch mit ins rechte Licht gerückt hast


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. November 2012)

Coole Action


----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich wette, das ist das Siegerfoto vom "Lächeln des Monats Contest"
> Gut, dass du dein Blaues auch mit ins rechte Licht gerückt hast



Bärbel.
 die Presse war da,- und die div. MTB Fraktionen wie CC´ler, Freerider und DH Fahrer, (je 1-2 Leute)
es geht um die Legalisierung der Strecken auf unserer Halde, deshalb der Smiley 

hoffe es wird was. 

hier stehts--> http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bottrop/mountain-biker-auf-der-halde-haniel-id7277474.html


----------



## Kontragonist (10. November 2012)

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2012)

dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (12. November 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Bärbel.
> die Presse war da,- und die div. MTB Fraktionen wie CC´ler, Freerider und DH Fahrer, (je 1-2 Leute)
> es geht um die Legalisierung der Strecken auf unserer Halde, deshalb der Smiley
> 
> ...


Da drücke ich euch aber auch die Daumen  Ich hatte letztens mal nach der Halde gegoogelt, da las sich das alles ganz idyllisch wie eine friedliche Koexistenz aller Interessengruppen


----------



## KHUJAND (12. November 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Da drücke ich euch aber auch die Daumen  Ich hatte letztens mal nach der Halde gegoogelt, da las sich das alles ganz idyllisch wie eine friedliche Koexistenz aller Interessengruppen



danke danke. 
 hier unser link--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=436810&page=206

 dort ist auch ein link zum liken. bei facebook.


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. November 2012)

Artur, ich drücke euch auch die Daumen Jede legale Möglichkeit holt uns aus der Schmuddelecke raus und führt zu einem geregelten Miteinander


----------



## Dutshlander (18. November 2012)

???? stell es doch im Bikemarkt, dafür ist doch das Verkaufs-portal geschaffen worden!


----------



## Martin1508 (21. November 2012)

So, zwar nicht mehr so richtig Action aber kurz nach der Action

Me and my ride at night=Nightride!!!

War geil aber kalt und windig. Na ja, November halt.


----------



## Spletti (21. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (22. November 2012)

Jau, kommt gut


----------



## pratt (22. November 2012)

Mit den Strümpfen sieht man dich Nachts besser


----------



## Martin1508 (22. November 2012)

pratt schrieb:


> Mit den Strümpfen sieht man dich Nachts besser



Aber sicher!


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. November 2012)

Du schiesst nachts durch die Trails aber nicht mit Mucke im Ohr?


----------



## Martin1508 (22. November 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Du schiesst nachts durch die Trails aber nicht mit Mucke im Ohr?



Ähm, doch! Aber nur leise;-)


----------



## guru39 (22. November 2012)

Hab auch mal wieder was "Action" mäßiges zusammengeschustert 

Viel SpazZ


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hab auch mal wieder was "Action" mäßiges zusammengeschustert
> 
> Viel SpazZ




Schöne Strecke, sieht endlos aus....und teilweise schon flott unterwegs....sehr schick für nen alten Sack....wie lang ist die im Original??
Schade dass man auf so POV-Videos schlecht sehen kann wie steil das Ganze ist.

Bis Du da mit nem ION 18 unterwegs? Würdest Du die Strecke auch mit nem AM ohne größere Einbußen fahren können???


----------



## guru39 (22. November 2012)

Beerfelden ist weder steil noch sehr lang, hat aber insgesamt 5 Strecken und zwei davon bin ich im Video "abgerollt".

Mit dem AM ist da alles ohne Probleme fahrbar.

siehe hier.









Edit: jopp Ion 18


----------



## 0815p (22. November 2012)

super fotos


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2012)

Abgesehen von dem das ich Dirtschalen und Skibrillen immer wieder lustig find schöne Bilder, besonders das Zweite

Beerfelden scheint recht raserflowig zu sein...so weit weg

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (23. November 2012)

Schöne Bilder und einen extra für den Nightride von Martin
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## sist (25. November 2012)

Mein Lambda und ich auf unserem Lieblins-Spielplatz













Gruß

sist


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2012)

Was´n los hier...keiner mehr unterwegs...mir ist laaaaaaangweilig....postet mal ein paar Bilder...los jetzt...

Bei uns kehrt hier schon die Weihnachtsstimmung ein







G.


----------



## barbarissima (27. November 2012)

Oh nein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mach´s schnell wieder weg! Ich bin noch nicht bereit für Schnee


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. November 2012)

hast ja noch 2 Tage bis das zeuch wieder mehr werden soll 

 @LBJörg  wenn man dann mal draussen ist gehts meist und Spaß machts sowieso!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2012)

Waren ansich top Bedingungen, hat sogar der Ardent vorne guten Grip gehabt, Traum
Nur beim Eis zwischen den Steinen mußte man aufpassen. Aber Geschwindigkeit zentriert ja

G.


----------



## 0815p (28. November 2012)

Bei uns ist zwar warm aber die trails sen nass und voller laub


----------



## trailterror (28. November 2012)

Sehr schön peter....endlich mal ein film der die impressionen einer ganzen tour vermittelt


----------



## OldSchool (28. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (28. November 2012)

schönes Herbstfilmchen


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. November 2012)

@ Jörg&Peter und sist natürlich auchBesonders für den alten Panzer
Klasse EindrückeWie immer


----------



## Obstbrot (28. November 2012)

nicolai in ägdjn


----------



## FR-Sniper (30. November 2012)

gerade gefunden


----------



## guru39 (30. November 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> gerade gefunden



Absolut Top das Video 

Es gibt aber schon nen eigenen Fred zu 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=610140

ich finde aber das es hier besser passt


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2012)

Geiles Video

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (1. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> Bei uns ist zwar warm aber die trails sen nass und voller laub



Hallo Peter Metz,

das sieht ja mal schwer nach Pottenstein aus...
Gut gefahren würd ich sagen 

Da muss man selbst erst gefahren sein, um zu wissen, wie steil es stellenweise ist.

Grüße


----------



## 0815p (1. Dezember 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Hallo Peter Metz,
> 
> das sieht ja mal schwer nach Pottenstein aus...
> Gut gefahren würd ich sagen
> ...



ja, war pottensta, woher kommst du ?


----------



## Stagediver (1. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, war pottensta, woher kommst du ?



Du hast eine PN.


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. Dezember 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Es gibt aber schon nen eigenen Fred zu



hab ich direkt danach auch gesehn, finde aber ganz unpassend ist das hier auch nicht! 

 @Peter wieder ein gutes Video von dir 
auf bald mal wieder...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Da muss man selbst erst gefahren sein, um zu wissen, wie steil es stellenweise ist.
> 
> Grüße



Ja, das kann ich, besonders für die Fränkische, bestätigen. 
Dazu kommt noch absolut kathastrophaler Kalksteingeraffeluntergrund, unmöglich steile Gelände- und Geländerspitzkehren, dazu noch dieser Mikrouebenheitenboden unter ständigem Laub und glitschiger dunkelbrauner Schleimerde

G.


----------



## 0815p (1. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, das kann ich, besonders für die Fränkische, bestätigen.
> Dazu kommt noch absolut kathastrophaler Kalksteingeraffeluntergrund, unmöglich steile Gelände- und Geländerspitzkehren, dazu noch dieser Mikrouebenheitenboden unter ständigem Laub und glitschiger dunkelbrauner Schleimerde
> 
> G.



na jörg, soo schlimm is es aned, musst nur öfters kommen, dann gewöhnst dich drann


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> na jörg, soo schlimm is es aned, musst nur öfters kommen, dann gewöhnst dich drann



Da müßt ich ja dann extra fränkische Continentalreifen kaufen und meine ganze Ersatzluft aus den Reifen lassen
Aber ich komme schon wieder...muß ja noch von diesem Hang runterfahren

G.


----------



## 0815p (1. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da müßt ich ja dann extra fränkische Continentalreifen kaufen und meine ganze Ersatzluft aus den Reifen lassen
> Aber ich komme schon wieder...muß ja noch von diesem Hang runterfahren
> 
> G.


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber ich komme schon wieder...muß ja noch von diesem Hang runterfahren
> 
> G.



Meinst du den?

I'll be back soon ;d


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2012)

Ja genau den mit der lockeren Linse

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (7. Dezember 2012)

Schnee + Sonne, da musste ich heute morgen einfach raus 

















Die Ostsee braucht sicher  noch einige Wochen zum Zufrieren.


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Winterbilder.
Haben aber null mit Action zu tun


----------



## goegolo (7. Dezember 2012)

Dann war es eben eine Standbilda*k*tion


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Dezember 2012)

Schneeausfahrten sind ja irgendwie nix für mich...aber sehr stimmungsvoll die Bilder....frage mich nur wo der ganze Schmodder am Sitzrohr herkommt...sieht aus als wäre alles weiß....


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Schneeausfahrten sind ja irgendwie nix für mich...aber sehr stimmungsvoll die Bilder....frage mich nur wo der ganze Schmodder am Sitzrohr herkommt...sieht aus als wäre alles weiß....



Schneeausfahrten sind absolut genial, besonders bei eisigen und gefrorenen Boden
Das mit dem Dreck ist einfach, der ist von den Ausfahrten vorher...und jetzt ist er so angefroren das er nimmer runtergeht

G.


----------



## trailterror (7. Dezember 2012)

Mag schneeausfahrtn eigentlich auch immer mal gern....irgendwann stinkts aber gewaaaltig.

Eis ist nix für mein eh schon verhärtendes maxxis HR gummigemisch


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mag schneeausfahrtn eigentlich auch immer mal gern....irgendwann stinkts aber gewaaaltig.
> 
> Eis ist nix für mein eh schon verhärtendes maxxis HR gummigemisch



Wer macht denn schon auch Schneeausfahrten ohne mit mindestens 3bar aufgepumten Spikereifen

G.


----------



## trailterror (7. Dezember 2012)

Hast recht, bin leider total faul zum umrüsten....dann ists ne woche 0grad, dann wieder 10 grad, dann wieder -5......einen 2ten satz laufräder wär natürlich optimal


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wer macht denn schon auch Schneeausfahrten ohne mit mindestens 3bar aufgepumten Spikereifen
> 
> G.




Okay, Spikes wär noch ne Option, hab ich bislang nicht ausprobiert.
Was fährst Du denn? Schwalbe Ice-Spiker???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

Nokian Freddy´s Revenge falt. Aber die gibts seit letzten Winter nicht mehr im Programm
Zweiter Laufradsatz ist aber da wirklich Pflicht

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

Nokian Freddie´s Revenz falt. Aber die gibts seit letzten Winter nicht mehr im Programm
Zweiter Laufradsatz ist aber da wirklich Pflicht

G.


----------



## derAndre (11. Dezember 2012)

Spike Reifen brauchst Du nur wenn Eis ins Spiel kommt. Bei Schnee reichen "normale" Reifen mehr als aus. Klar haste mal ne Eisplatte unterm Schnee, dann brems und lenk halt mal ne Sekunde nich, hehe.


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Dezember 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Spike Reifen brauchst Du nur wenn Eis ins Spiel kommt. Bei Schnee reichen "normale" Reifen mehr als aus. Klar haste mal ne Eisplatte unterm Schnee, dann brems und lenk halt mal ne Sekunde nich, hehe.


Aber vorher die durchdemschneekuckbrille aufetzten sonnst merkste es erst wenn du schon liegst
haha


----------



## derAndre (11. Dezember 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Aber vorher die durchdemschneekuckbrille aufetzten sonnst merkste es erst wenn du schon liegst
> haha



Deswegen ja auch das, hehe. So ganz ernst gemeinnt war das nicht  Aber mal ehrlich. Wie viel Eis haste aufm Trail? Ich bin die letzten Jahre den kompletten Winter durchgefahren und hab mich vielleicht zwei oder drei mal auf ne Eisplatte abgerollt. Und nur ein einziges mal aufm Trail (obwohl das Eis von weitem zu sehen war). Auf Waldautobahnen und Asphalt haste öfter mal Eis aber die meide ich so gut wie es geht. 

Umgekehrt sind die Spikereifen häufig deutlich schmaler und das stört mich im Schnee, Matsch und unter "normalen" Winterbedingungen mehr als das bisschen rutschen auf Eis.


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Dezember 2012)

Sehe ich auch so.
Normales Eis auf dem Trail ist meistens nicht so spiegelglatt wie eine gefrorene Pfütze auf der Straße oder auf dem Weg. So komisch wie es klingt, aber dadurch, daß die Eisfläche auch meistens recht klein ist, rutscht man halt mal 10-15cm, aber ist eigentlich kein Thema ... gute Gleichgewichtsübung. Nachteile von Spikes überwiegen da für mich, zu schmal und vor allem durch die Transferstrecken hin und zurück ziemlich abrasiv. Und teuer sind die Teile auch.

Freue mich schon auf die ersten klaren, frostklirrenden Ausflüge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2012)

Ist wohl wie jegliche Reifenwahl, wieder eine sehr lebendsortgebundene Sache. Ohne Spikes im Fichtelgebirge ist gleich, sehr eingeschränkte Wegewahl, bis Zuhause zu bleiben

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Dezember 2012)

Glaube ich, nur Holland hat nicht mal annähernde Berge.


----------



## barbarissima (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe den ganzen Winter Spikes drauf. Wo Schnee ist, da sind Schneeglätte und vereiste Waldwege nicht weit. Mit Spikes muss man sich keinen Kopf mehr machen, sondern brettert einfach los  Und die eher mauen Abrolleigenschaften auf Asphalt machen sich im Frühjahr als Schmackes in den Beinen bemerkbar


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Dezember 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich habe den ganzen Winter Spikes drauf. Wo Schnee ist, da sind Schneeglätte und vereiste Waldwege nicht weit. Mit Spikes muss man sich keinen Kopf mehr machen, sondern brettert einfach los  Und die eher mauen Abrolleigenschaften auf Asphalt machen sich im Frühjahr als Schmackes in den Beinen bemerkbar


 sehe ich genau so


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. Dezember 2012)

Den Schwalbe Ice Spiker gibts für knappe 45,- Euro im Angebot.
Wenn ich den auf der letzten Tour gehabt hätte, hätte ich nicht abgebrochen. Aber wenn man nur am rutschen ist - da hört der Spaß auf, ich bin ja Mountainbike *Fan* und nicht *Fan*atiker...
Meine beiden Begleiter sahen es schließlich genauso - bin also nicht das einzige Weichei...


----------



## barbarissima (11. Dezember 2012)

Die Ice Spiker sind übrigens nicht klein zu kriegen. Habe meine jetzt schon den dritten Winter


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. Dezember 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Die Ice Spiker sind übrigens nicht klein zu kriegen. Habe meine jetzt schon den dritten Winter



Macht aber mit zweitem LRS sicher auch mehr Spaß zu wechseln...


----------



## frfreshman (12. Dezember 2012)

Helius AM im Einsatz, noch vor dem Schnee.


----------



## trailterror (12. Dezember 2012)

Sehr geil


----------



## Eksduro (12. Dezember 2012)

gefällt mir auch gut.....

stimmungsvolles bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (12. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Bild  Hat das Zeug zum Foto der Woche


----------



## goegolo (12. Dezember 2012)

Und dann noch aus Hamburch meine Perle, du wunderschöne...


----------



## 0815p (12. Dezember 2012)

super foto


----------



## guru39 (12. Dezember 2012)

echt geiles Foddo 


Und noch mehr Äktschn


----------



## ichoe (12. Dezember 2012)

scheint ne knifflige stelle zu sein wenn man sich gleich 5 mal hintereinander mault...


----------



## guru39 (12. Dezember 2012)

Absolut technisch die Stelle


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. Dezember 2012)

@Guru

Hast Du tastächlich beim Biken immer zwei Cams am Start oder hast Du Dich für die Rückwärts-Aufnahme extra noch mal hingelegt....


----------



## guru39 (13. Dezember 2012)

ja ich habe die Hero 1 und 2, aber nicht immer dabei.


----------



## WODAN (13. Dezember 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Absolut technisch die Stelle



Top(f) Müvi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joopie (15. Dezember 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Und noch mehr Äktschn


 Und viel Re-Äktschn
PS. wo ist die passende Müvie-Tonfolgeriffel ich höre nur dich 
Gruß Joopie


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Dezember 2012)

Hier habe ich unsere Vatertagstour "Rund um Hagen" nochmal neu geschnitten Da dort auch etliche Nicolai-Bikes mitgetourt sindstelle ich die bewegten Bilder hier wieder rein. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Spaß dran
Allen ein fettes Fest und einen guten Rutsch
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

Oh manno, da wünscht man sich den Sommer wieder zurück...und auf der Wiese rumplocken

Arrg, und ich muß in 50min raus in die Kälte zum Skirutschen...kann ich mir in dem Moment jetzt noch garnet vorstellen

G.


----------



## barbarissima (21. Dezember 2012)

Hach....schön  Meine alte Heimat  Und das Wetter...


----------



## stuk (21. Dezember 2012)

schönes von der Reuberbande


----------



## stuk (24. Dezember 2012)

Alle Jahre wieder..........







*Frohes Fest und macht es gut*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (25. Dezember 2012)

Da sind die Teufelskerle ja wieder Und dann noch bei den schwierigen Witterungsverhältnissen so furchtlos am legendären "Erdnuss-Drop"
Hier sind noch ein paar alte bewegte Bilder aus den früheren Jahren Zu sehen ist auch eins der ersten Nucleon's Evos, die zu der Zeit in Morzine rumgefahren sind und wir haben so einige staunenden Blicke gehabt und viele deutsche Stimmen waren damals auch noch nicht zu vernehmen
Aber auch so war die Nicolai-Dichte damals sehr hoch
Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Obstbrot (1. Januar 2013)

nochma action in schwarzweiß 
hoffe es gefällt


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. Januar 2013)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> nochma action in schwarzweiß
> hoffe es gefällt


Gefällt! 
(Sorry fürs reinpfuschen...)


----------



## Obstbrot (1. Januar 2013)

sehr gut


----------



## tdn8 (2. Januar 2013)




----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Januar 2013)

Weiter geht es mit alten bewegten Bildern, wo etliche Nicolais zu sehen sind. Wenn jemand also ältere Bilder sehen möchte, ist hier richtig
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Januar 2013)

Yeah haw, der dritte Teil ist geil. Mukke gefaellt. 

Gruss,

Martin


----------



## Stagediver (4. Januar 2013)

Klasse Videos. Macht wieder mal richtig Spaß beim Zusehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2013)

Die guten alten Zeiten

G.


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2013)

@WilliWildsau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (4. Januar 2013)

@WilliWildsau
klasse und dann auch noch was vom see


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Januar 2013)

Freut mich immer wieder, dass auch andere Spaß dran haben
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## DantexXx (7. Januar 2013)

Hier mal ein kleiner Zeitvertreib für die Arbeit
[ame="http://vimeo.com/56767316"]http://vimeo.com/56767316[/ame]


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. Januar 2013)

@DantexXx
Sehr genial und dann auch noch Top of the World und ich hoffe bei dem Sturz unten am GLC ist nicht viel passiert
Schöne Eindrücke aus Biker's Heaven und bald habe ich auch noch ein paar bewegte Bilder von dort, wo im September auch 2 ION's & 1 Lambda zugegen waren und somit auch hier eingestellt werden können
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Brickowski (7. Januar 2013)

Da nicht jeder Nicolai-Jünger im Odenwald Forum mitliest poste ich es hier nochmal exclusiv für euch;
Wir haben in Miltenberg eine Strecke gebuddelt die seines Gleichen sucht. Sage und Schreibe 30km und 1000hm und alle Abfahrten auf Sahnetrails! Wer Bock hat am 04.05 vorbeizukommen ist herzlich willkommen! Hier der Thread dazu:

www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=614915

P.S: der Thread hier passt irgendwie am besten. einen Neuen wollte ich jetzt nicht extra aufmachen


----------



## Nippes80 (7. Januar 2013)

EDIT....hab die Tracks bei VIMEO gesehen


Sehr schönes VID....

bitte poste mal die Trackliste..

THX




DantexXx schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner Zeitvertreib für die Arbeit
> http://vimeo.com/56767316


----------



## DantexXx (8. Januar 2013)

@WilliWildsau

das ist mein Bruder der am GLC gestürzt ist. War genau nach der ersten Woche und leider vorbei mit biken für ihn. Aber nichts gebrochen nur stark gestaucht.

2 Ion und ein Lambda? Wir waren auch im September dort aber da hat man sich wohl verpasst, wäre sicherlich aufgefallen


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. Januar 2013)

Ich konnte leider nicht mit die Familie hat Vorrang aber da ich 100GB an Material bekommen habe, bin ich schon einen Großteil der Strecken virtuell nachgefahren und konnte so das Verletzungsrisiko minimieren Mein Aufenthalt war 2004 und ich war aber nicht minder begeistert
Dieses Land ist einfach ein Paradies
Und da es ja um Bilder geht, hier wieder ein paar bewegte aus unserer Chronik
Gruß Jens!


----------



## trailterror (8. Januar 2013)

Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (8. Januar 2013)

Manche Bilder sind richtig schön  - und noch schöner wäre es wenn der Schreibfehler im Abspann (A*n* OMBA Production) verbessert werden würde....


----------



## pfalz (8. Januar 2013)

Will auch wieder....


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. Januar 2013)

antique schrieb:


> Manche Bilder sind richtig schön  - und noch schöner wäre es wenn der Schreibfehler im Abspann (A*n* OMBA Production) verbessert werden würde....



Freut mich, wenn es dir gefällt aber mit dem Abspann muss ich dich enttäuschen Meine Frau ist Pädagogin und die versucht mir schon seit über 10 Jahren die richtige Sprache beizubringen, aber bei manchen Dingen bleibe ich doch der Pott-Assi und mache es dann aus Prinzip nicht richtig 
Bei uns kommst du schon als Legastheniker zur Welt und da ist man auch richtig stolz drauf. Viel Freude am Leben haben wir hier auch nicht und der Bildungszug ist leider an mir vorbeigefahren
Aber danke für den Hinweis
Also nichts für ungut und ich freue mich wirklich, wenn du Spaß an den Bildern hast

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## stuk (8. Januar 2013)

äTT jens,

:

grüße auch aussem (aus dem) Pott


----------



## Triple F (8. Januar 2013)

@DantexXx:
Schönes Video und gute Musique. Citizens liefen bei mir im letzten Jahr auch und Cold Dust Girl habe ich erst an Sylvester aufgelegt .


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Freut mich, wenn es dir gefällt aber mit dem Abspann muss ich dich enttäuschen Meine Frau ist Pädagogin und die versucht mir schon seit über 10 Jahren die richtige Sprache beizubringen, aber bei manchen Dingen bleibe ich doch der Pott-Assi und mache es dann aus Prinzip nicht richtig
> Bei uns kommst du schon als Legastheniker zur Welt und da ist man auch richtig stolz drauf. Viel Freude am Leben haben wir hier auch nicht und der Bildungszug ist leider an mir vorbeigefahren
> Aber danke für den Hinweis
> Also nichts für ungut und ich freue mich wirklich, wenn du Spaß an den Bildern hast
> ...



 

TscheizZ auf die Rechtschreibazis 

Aber wir sind ja hier bei N..... und da muss ja alles richtig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (9. Januar 2013)

@stuk @guru39

Ihr versteht mich

und da es ja um bewegte Bilder geht hier mal ein paar vom letzten Frühling und die Hoffnung, dass es bald mal wieder lockerer läuft









und noch was altes






So jetzt ruft aber die Arbeit
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## WODAN (9. Januar 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> So jetzt ruft aber die Arbeit
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



EVO, yeah!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Januar 2013)

@willi

Aus welcher Ecke Deutschlands stammen denn die ersten drei Bilder?
Sieht ganz nett aus die Gegend und der Trail......ist das denn bei Dortmund um die Ecke?

Ride On....


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2013)

Soderla, jetzt hat ich auch endlich mal Zeit die letzten Videos zu gukken Wie immer keine verlorene Zeit

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. Januar 2013)

@kalkhoffpink
Meine Heimatstadt! Seitdem die Chinesen die Stahlwerke abgebaut haben und die Zechen geschlossen wurden, kommt bei uns auch langsam wieder die Natur zum Vorschein
 @LB Jörg
Dann will ich mal Nachschub liefern

Das war der letzte Teil der 10 Jahres-Chronik!
Als nächstes kommen dann wieder aktuelle Bilder aus dem letzten Jahr
Ich hätte da noch einen Whistler/Sunshine Coast-Edit, Dortmunder Eindrücke und Kohlensiepen im Angebot Außer ihr schreit jetzt alle aufhören, dann werde ich die Sachen nicht mehr encodieren
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Stagediver (9. Januar 2013)

Gut, dass kein Ende in Sicht ist...


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Januar 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @_kalkhoffpink_
> Meine Heimatstadt! Seitdem die Chinesen die Stahlwerke abgebaut haben und die Zechen geschlossen wurden, kommt bei uns auch langsam wieder die Natur zum Vorschein
> @_LB Jörg_
> Dann will ich mal Nachschub liefern
> ...


 
He Jens,

mal locker bleiben. Auch mit den Stahlwerken war Dortmund eine der Großstädte mit dem höchsten Grünflächenanteil. Ist schon sehr cool bei euch, wobei ich ja mein Sauerland schon sehr liebe.

Grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @LB Jörg
> Dann will ich mal Nachschub liefern
> ...



Nachschub ist verarbeitet Dummrweise sitze ich gerade zwangsweise fest um neue Radteile zu verdienen und kann jetzt nicht zum Radeln raus

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Januar 2013)

@Martin1508

Ich bin doch locker und wenn früher alte Kollegen aus dem Münchener Raum nach Dortmund kamen und ich mit ihnen zur Hohensyburg gefahren bin, haben sie alle offene Münder bekommen und konnten gar nicht glauben, dass das Ruhrgebiet so grün ist Du kommst ja aus der Gegend und kennst dich aus, aber es gibt genug Menschen, die noch an Zechen und Kohleberge denken und an eine Luft wie in Peking Man muss mich auch nicht so ernst nehmen, denn das tue ich ja selbst nicht. Das Leben ist zu kostbar, um sich mit schlechten Gedanken zu befassen
Vielleicht bis demnächst mal wieder bei einer Tour und vielleicht komme ich ja auch mal bei dir vorbei
Gruß Jens!


----------



## psc1 (10. Januar 2013)

@WilliWildsau:

Danke für Deine tollen Zusammenschnitte. Besonders gut gefällt mir der 2011erTeil mit der Lago-Sequenz. Das passt absolut in die aktuelle Gemütsphase  

Mach mal bitte noch ein wenig weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Januar 2013)

psc1 schrieb:


> @WilliWildsau:
> 
> Danke für Deine tollen Zusammenschnitte. Besonders gut gefällt mir der 2011erTeil mit der Lago-Sequenz. Das passt absolut in die aktuelle Gemütsphase
> 
> Mach mal bitte noch ein wenig weiter



Wenn man mich so lieb bittet, dann werde ich in den nächsten Tagen nochmal auf die Festplatte schauen, ob ich fündig werde

Und da ich ja im Bilderbereich unterwegs bin und nicht mit der Forumspolizei kollidieren möchte Hier noch ein zwei ION's in der Luft






Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## stuk (10. Januar 2013)

Yeah Hometrails und 422er.
ich liebe es


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Januar 2013)

dann will ich auch mal mit nem sommerbild...


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Januar 2013)

und einz von meinem Neffen.


----------



## Burt! (11. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dann will ich auch mal mit nem sommerbild...



Halde Haniel!?


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Januar 2013)

na logooooooooooo


----------



## wildbiker (11. Januar 2013)

Topp aufm Kopp... ... Sieht nach Schneidi-Style aus...


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Januar 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Topp aufm Kopp... ... Sieht nach Schneidi-Style aus...



Auf jeden Fall
Geil Artur und dein Neffo sowieso
Gruß aus der Nachbarschaft


----------



## stuk (12. Januar 2013)

mit dem guten alten ufo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2013)

jouw


----------



## merino (13. Januar 2013)

Neulich im Wald...


----------



## SowX (14. Januar 2013)

Hi guys, sorry for the English but I don't speak a single word of German (I'm French...)

So here is a video I shot over last year :

[ame="http://vimeo.com/56288689"]http://vimeo.com/56288689[/ame]

Enjoy!


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Januar 2013)

SowX schrieb:


> Hi guys, sorry for the English but I don't speak a single word of German (I'm French...)
> So here is a video I shot over last year :
> Enjoy!


*Très* *bien*, *merci*


----------



## Eksduro (14. Januar 2013)

nice clip, nice music, nice skills, nice trails


----------



## Stagediver (14. Januar 2013)

SowX schrieb:


> Hi guys, sorry for the English but I don't speak a single word of German (I'm French...)
> 
> So here is a video I shot over last year :
> 
> ...



very nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. Januar 2013)




----------



## WilliWildsau (14. Januar 2013)

@SowX
This was awesome

Und hier wieder bewegte Bilder von mir, die einfach das wiedergeben, was uns am meisten Spaß macht Einfach durch die Gegend pflügen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Januar 2013)

Sehr sympatischer Clip. Keine Monsterdrops, keine Backflips, kein Northshore-Wahnsinn, kein minutenlanges Downhill GoPro Ego-Shooter Gedönse, einfach nur Spaß geradeaus...


----------



## Kontragonist (14. Januar 2013)

Hoffentlich gibt es dieses Jahr auch wieder einen Sommer, und zwar möglichst bald. Da hab ich nach den letzten Videos nämlich wieder mächtig Bock drauf! Kalt is doof


----------



## kephren23 (14. Januar 2013)

Sche** auf Sommer, Hauptsache nich Ar**hkalt, und das Nicolai muss endlich her dann is das Wetter, bis auf die Temps, egal.
Nice Vids!!!


----------



## c_w (15. Januar 2013)

Besser arschkalt und fester Boden als usselig und Matschepatsche zum drin versinken ;-)


----------



## Kontragonist (15. Januar 2013)

c_w schrieb:


> Besser arschkalt und fester Boden als usselig und Matschepatsche zum drin versinken ;-)



Näää___ Lieber ne laue Schlammpackung als abgefrorene Zehen, Finger, Ohrläppchen und Nasenspitzen 

Aber jeder wie er mag, man ist ja liberal


----------



## antique (15. Januar 2013)

Die beiden letzten Videos sind klasse  


Und zum Schlammfahren: mir sind gefrorene Trails viel lieber wie so Schlammgruben die den Vortrieb behindern - und später umfangreiche Reinigungsmassnahmen erfordern. Gefrorener Boden, fürs Auge die Landschaft mit etwas Schnee überzogen  und anständige Handschuhe in Kombination mit temperaturgerechter Kleidung: was besseres gibts doch kaum im Winter! 

Im Frühjahr dann wieder überschwemmte Wege, knietiefe Wasserpassagen weil der Fluss über die Ufer getreten ist und sich auf dem Trail breit gemacht hat  da ist dann zu überlegen ob sich die Anschaffung eines Kajaks/Kanu nicht lohnen würde


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Januar 2013)

Noch so ein putzfaules Luder wie ich


----------



## Kontragonist (15. Januar 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Noch so ein putzfaules Luder wie ich



_Ich_ bin nicht faul, es ist mir bloß egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (15. Januar 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> _Ich_ bin nicht faul, es ist mir bloß egal



Endlich mal normale Leute.


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Januar 2013)

Mein Post bezog sich auf antique


----------



## antique (15. Januar 2013)

Wenn das Radl nach der Tour locker zwei bis drei Kilo mehr wiegt - dann nervt der schlammige Dreck auf den Trails nur noch  Inkl. Rucksack, Hose, Jacke und sonstigem Krempel muss wieder geputzt werden - manchmal werden die Klamotten gar nicht mehr richtig sauber. 

Ich bin kein Anhänger von schlammigen Wegen, versuche eine nicht gar so dreckige Ausfahrt zu machen. Lässt sich allerdings nicht immer vermeiden


----------



## stuk (20. Januar 2013)

meine playmobils haben einen Lago-Guide gewonnen....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10241986&postcount=30


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2013)

.... Gratulation.

G.


----------



## barbarissima (20. Januar 2013)

Die haben´s aber auch voll drauf, die Zwei


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Januar 2013)

@stuk
Sauber
Gruß aus der Nachbarschaft!


----------



## guru39 (22. Januar 2013)

Altherrenaction von 2005


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Januar 2013)

Altherrenaction von 2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Januar 2013)

Jaja Alte Leute erzählen immer von Früher.



Groetjes 
D-Lander


----------



## guru39 (22. Januar 2013)

nochmal 2005 





und keine Ahnung wann das war 





2008, das Bild hat son Holländer geschossen 





und 2006, von Linda


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Januar 2013)




----------



## KHUJAND (22. Januar 2013)

unsre alte box is weg


----------



## antique (22. Januar 2013)

Nette Bilder - und baurechtlich geht das klar mit dem zuständigen Amt???  Kann mir schon vorstellen das Grundstücks Nachbarn oder anderen Menschen *solche* massiven Bauwerke nicht gefallen wollen...


----------



## nicolai.fan (22. Januar 2013)

antique schrieb:


> Nette Bilder - und baurechtlich geht das klar mit dem zuständigen Amt???  Kann mir schon vorstellen das Grundstücks Nachbarn oder anderen Menschen *solche* massiven Bauwerke nicht gefallen wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2013)

Ein klassischer antipue

Leider hat ich keins Nicolai 2005, drum darf ich auch kein Boxbild hochladen

G.


----------



## Stagediver (22. Januar 2013)

2005??? Da mach ich mit 

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/4/8/6/0/_/large/rad.JPG?0

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/4/8/6/0/_/large/DSC01112.JPG?0


----------



## Stagediver (22. Januar 2013)

Kann die bitte mal jemand einbinden. Sch... Handy


----------



## kephren23 (22. Januar 2013)

bitteschön


----------



## dr.juggles (22. Januar 2013)

antique schrieb:


> Nette Bilder - und baurechtlich geht das klar mit dem zuständigen Amt???  Kann mir schon vorstellen das Grundstücks Nachbarn oder anderen Menschen *solche* massiven Bauwerke nicht gefallen wollen...



 made my day


----------



## kephren23 (22. Januar 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Jaja Alte Leute erzählen immer von Früher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


früher war alles besser! da gabs auch noch kein ION16! (nich jetzt wieder rumflamen)

Coole Pics das hilft nen bisschen über die Langeweile und Winterdepression hinweg.


----------



## Stagediver (22. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank


----------



## antique (22. Januar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> made my day



Ich habe letztes Jahr massive Probleme gehabt wegen ner ganz normalen Pergola im Garten: da ist dann ne Baukommission gekommen  und ich habe unterm Strich sogar Bussgelder zahlen müssen weil ich ohne Baugenehmigung die Pergola errichtet habe. Und abreissen musste ich das Teil obendrein - schade um die Rankhilfe


----------



## acid-driver (22. Januar 2013)

um den armen kerl mal aufzuklären: die box steht (stand?) im bikepark in winterberg


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Januar 2013)

antique schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes Jahr massive Probleme gehabt wegen ner ganz normalen Pergola im Garten: da ist dann ne Baukommission gekommen  und ich habe unterm Strich sogar Bussgelder zahlen müssen weil ich ohne Baugenehmigung die Pergola errichtet habe. Und abreissen musste ich das Teil obendrein - schade um die Rankhilfe


jawohl das ist mal* deutsche Gründlichkeit*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (22. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> unsre alte box is weg



Unser aller Liebling

und wenn wir schon bei alten Zeiten sind, hau ich hier auch einen rein

Angefangen im Jahr 2003 noch vor der Eröffnung

Dabei mehrere Nicolais in Aktion, wie es sich hier gehört

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## trailterror (22. Januar 2013)

Toll


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Januar 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Unser aller Liebling
> 
> und wenn wir schon bei alten Zeiten sind, hau ich hier auch einen rein
> 
> ...


 Super Rückblick, danke dass wir teilhaben dürfen
Groetjes  D-Lander


----------



## 0815p (23. Januar 2013)

schönes vid


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. Januar 2013)

Ich danke euch und gerade bin ich vom Snowboarden aus Winterberg zurückgekommen Mal schnell nach der Arbeit hoch zu Möppis Hütte und drei Stunden Vollgas bei Flutlicht in der Wintertraumlandschaft Einfach göttlich
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Januar 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Ich danke euch und gerade bin ich vom Snowboarden aus Winterberg zurückgekommen Mal schnell nach der Arbeit hoch zu Möppis Hütte und drei Stunden Vollgas bei Flutlicht in der Wintertraumlandschaft Einfach göttlich
> Gruß Jens!


 
Ich habe heute noch im Frühstücks TV gesehen und gehört, dass solche Posts zu Neid führen könnten.

Du Arsch!!!!

Scherz bei Seite, sei es dir gegönnt!!!

Grüße


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. Januar 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute noch im Frühstücks TV gesehen und gehört, dass solche Posts zu Neid führen könnten.
> 
> Du Arsch!!!!
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Arsch höre ich öfter
und Grüße zurück!

und weiter im Programm mit bewegten Bildern

Gruß Jens!


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Januar 2013)

Moin,

alter Falter wo gräbst du die Dinger eigentlich immer aus.

Cool, vorallem mag ich die Musik.

Grüße


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Januar 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> und weiter im Programm mit bewegten Bildern
> 
> Gruß Jens!


Mucke Gut (von wem?) 
Da sind wir auch schon mal unterwegs S-Bahn von Essen bis Wetter und dann mit den Bike zurück
THX fürs vid, echt supi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (24. Januar 2013)

the black keys - lonely boy


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2013)

sähr goil Jens


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2013)

Oh man...und draußen minus 534 Grad und alles mit weißer Masse verpestete

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. Januar 2013)

Immer wieder schön zu lesen, wenn  es positives Feedback gibt

 @Dutshlander
Ich liebe den ganzen Ruhrhöhenzug und früher war ich da fast täglich unterwegs und zehre noch heute von den ganzen Möglichkeiten Mir fehlt aber 2-facher Familienvater im Moment einfach die Zeit und andere Dinge haben erstmal Vorrang Aber es kommen auch wieder die anderen Zeiten
Musik ist von dr.juggles genannt worden
 @guru39
So wie es aussieht fahre ich dieses Jahr mal wieder für ein Wochenende nach Mannheim und falls es wirklich so kommen sollte, werde ich dich auf jeden Fall besuchen
 @Martin1508
Da ich vor etlichen Jahren beschlossen habe, dass heutige Fernsehprogramm zu meiden und stattdessen mein eigener Programmdirektor zu werden, habe ich etliche Festplatten mit genügend Material und somit auch immer genug zu tun
Ist halt ein schöner Ausgleich zum normalen Leben und auf Knopfdruck immer wieder schöne Momente des Lebens haben zu können, ist auch kein schlechter Nebeneffekt
 @LB Jörg
So schlimm ist der Schnee doch auch nicht

Und da sich ja mein Videoalbum nach den ganzen Jahren ordentlich gefüllt hat und anscheinend doch einige gefallen dran haben kram ich mal ein paar Klassiker raus
Lipstick an einem der ersten Nucleon, die damals in Morzine unterwegs waren. Wenn wir damit am Lift ankamen, gab es schon immer wieder große Augen und die alte Helmkameratechnik mit Camcorder im Rucksack ist auch immer wieder großes Kino
Gruß Jens!


----------



## guru39 (25. Januar 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @guru39
> So wie es aussieht fahre ich dieses Jahr mal wieder für ein Wochenende nach Mannheim und falls es wirklich so kommen sollte, werde ich dich auf jeden Fall besuchen



Dann sach rechtzeitig bescheid das es Linda auch da ist 

Freu müsch


----------



## Martin1508 (25. Januar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dann sach rechtzeitig bescheid das es Linda auch da ist
> 
> Freu müsch



Was ist so tolles in Mannem? Bin gerade in Mannheim. Messe im Rosengarten.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. Januar 2013)

Monnem is berühmt für seine Graffitis


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. Januar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dann sach rechtzeitig bescheid das es Linda auch da ist
> 
> Freu müsch



Das hoffe ich doch, dass Linda dann auch da ist Wenn, wird es auch ein Samstag werden, dass ich dann morgens mal rüber komme Melde mich dann rechtzeitig

und das Bild ist klasse


----------



## antique (25. Januar 2013)

Na ja - Mannheim hat zwar ein paar ganz nette Graffitis vor zuzeigen - aber insgesamt eine eher eigenartige Stadt. Nur dort wurden mir Teile vom Radl geklaut und sogar am Auto die Ventilkäppchen und Embleme abgemacht 

Immerhin wurde in Mannheim quasi die Grundlage für das Auto gelegt und hat ein paar nette Messen (Veterama, Maimarkt Antik) in der Stadt. Sonst ist dort nix weiter los. 

Der Pfälzer Wald ist nicht weit weg - und dort wird mehr Wert auf gutes Essen gelegt


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Januar 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Das mit dem Arsch höre ich öfter
> und Grüße zurück!
> 
> und weiter im Programm mit bewegten Bildern
> ...




Da sind schon ein paar fette Sprünge dabei...Respekt...da muss ich noch was üben...


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Januar 2013)

rainer seit wann bist du so muskulös?!


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Januar 2013)

die pulle bier.


----------



## guru39 (25. Januar 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> rainer seit wann bist du so muskulös?!



schon immer


----------



## kephren23 (25. Januar 2013)

hast auch Model für Thor im Hintergrund gestanden,wa? Ansatt des Hammers, eben nen Schraubenschlüssel.
  @WilliWildsau
Geiles Vid, die Bremsleitung ist der Hammer, super Perspektive.


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Januar 2013)

Da hier ja tote Hose ist wollen wir mal wieder ein wenig Farbe ins Spiel bringen Zwei ION's sind bei den Heimataufnahmen auch im Bild zu sehen
Intro zu unserem 2012 Jahresfilm
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## dr.juggles (30. Januar 2013)

hätteste ma hells bells weiterlaufen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (30. Januar 2013)

Nett der Anfang in Dortmund  an fast den gleichen Stellen hab ich letztes Jahr bei ner Photosession ebenfalls Aufnahmen gemacht: teilweise sehr interessante Motive 
Leider hatte meine Photogruppe einen heftigen Tagesplan mit weiteren Motiven - glaub ich muss mal ohne Gruppe nach Dortmund fürs photographieren hinfahren. Und dann mein Radl mitnehmen


----------



## trailterror (31. Januar 2013)

Schön


----------



## Stagediver (31. Januar 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Da hier ja tote Hose ist wollen wir mal wieder ein wenig Farbe ins Spiel bringen Zwei ION's sind bei den Heimataufnahmen auch im Bild zu sehen
> Intro zu unserem 2012 Jahresfilm
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



In mir keimt ein Gefühl der Betroffenheit auf.

Da werd ich doch glatt ein bisschen quietschig *schnief*

Das Video bringt es auf den Punkt!!!

Die Antwort auf die Frage: "Was ist denn am Mountainbiking bitte so toll?!"

Gut gemacht 


Bin ich jetzt schwanger???


----------



## Dutshlander (31. Januar 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Da hier ja tote Hose ist wollen wir mal wieder ein wenig Farbe ins Spiel bringen Zwei ION's sind bei den Heimataufnahmen auch im Bild zu sehen
> Intro zu unserem 2012 Jahresfilm
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



  *I am very impressed by your persuasivenes  *
*Groetjes D-Lander *
_im pott Zugereister_


----------



## WilliWildsau (31. Januar 2013)

@all
Danke für eure Rückemldungen
  @Stagediver @Dutschlander
Für solche Kommentare lohnt es sich immer wieder, hier die Videos hochzuladen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (31. Januar 2013)

Bissel zähes Intro, aber sonst schäää...


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2013)

Finde besonders das Intro besonders introsant

G.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (31. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Finde besonders das Intro besonders introsant
> 
> G.



Mit Intro meine ich die 35 Sekunden Einzelbuchstabenblende...


----------



## Nill (31. Januar 2013)

Da bin ich auf den Jahresfilm gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Mit Intro meine ich die 35 Sekunden Einzelbuchstabenblende...



Hab ich mir im Nachhinein schon gedacht

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (31. Januar 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @all
> Danke für eure Rückemldungen
> @Stagediver @Dutschlander
> Für solche Kommentare lohnt es sich immer wieder, hier die Videos hochzuladen
> Gruß Jens!



Yeah, der Pott kocht. Ich finde, du hast die Stimmung der Region super eingefangen.

Gruß aus dem Sauerland


----------



## stuk (1. Februar 2013)

Schönes video aus dem pott


----------



## WilliWildsau (1. Februar 2013)

Boah, was ist denn hier los
Soviel Feedback bekomme ich im Videobereich nie
Zum langen Buchstaben-Intro muss ich mal etwas schreiben. In erster Linie ist dieser Jahresfilm ja für unsere Biketruppe als Jahresrückblick gedacht und dadurch machen mein Kumpel Jörg & ich (und früher noch mein Kumpel Hermi, der sich gerade eine kreative Auszeit verordnet hat) uns immer Gedanken, wie wir den anderen einen kurzweiligen Film erstellen können. Dieses Intro ist vor etlichen Jahren entstanden und ein fester Bestandteil dieses Films und wenn ihr euch jetzt überlegt, dass man mit 50 Personen vor einer großen Leinwand mit 3m Diagonale sitzt und entspannt ein Bierchen in der Hand habt, dann ist das schon in Ordnung Es ist ja auch einfach nur Hobby und wir haben da einfach riesigen Spaß dran, unsere Erlebnisse in bewegten Bildern festzuhalten und es gibt nichts besseres im Leben eines Bikers, seine alten Zeiten an an Videoabenden wieder hervorzuholen und in Erinnerungen zu schwelgen und wenn dann auch noch andere sich freiwillig unsere Eindrücke anschauen, dann kann man doch nur zufrieden seinund jede Minute war dann wieder sinnvoll verbracht 
Und den Jahresfilm habt ihr schon fast komplett gesehen, wenn ihr euch die letzten Videos angeschaut habt. Ich versuche halt es der heutigen Zeit anzupassen. Nach dem Motto"der schnelle Klick" für die sofortige Befriedigung 
Und weiter im Programm in der Reihe "Gutes von Gestern"
Also allen vielen Dank für euer Feedback
Gruß Jens!


----------



## antique (1. Februar 2013)

Feiner Mitschnitt vom schlammigen Rennen  

Frag mich nur warum die meisten Biker einen Rucksack tragen: ist da Werkzeug drin oder die Strecke so lang das ne Brotzeit mit muss? Oder gar Wechselklamotten?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> !





Und ich hoffe ihr hattet genug Brotzeit dabei, nach so einer Schlammschlacht braucht man schon was anständiges im Magen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (1. Februar 2013)

Da das Rennen ja in Frankreich stattfand - gehe ich davon aus das keiner verhungert ist.... Gerade in Frankreich wird das abendliche Essen zelebriert und kann manchmal seeehr lange dauern  - ich brauch eher ne große Tasche für meine Einkäufe von Leckereien die ich in Deutschland nicht so einfach bekomme. 

Einzig die Versorgung mit Bier kann etwas schwierig sein - aber wer trinkt in Frankreich schon Bier bei dem opulenten Weinangebot


----------



## WilliWildsau (1. Februar 2013)

@antique
Das sind Bilder aus unserer geliebten PDS-Woche mit eigenem Chalet und bis 2007 war das Essen eh kein Problem da ich als gelernter Koch aus der gehobenen Gastronomie mich schon ein wenig mit der Materie auskenne und ich immer gerne nach dem biken für die anderen gekocht habe und mit Bier hatten wir auch nie Probleme. Wir hatten immer einen großen Anhänger und 20 Paletten Bier waren da auch drin Verdurstet ist bei uns noch keiner Seit 2007 habe ich es aber leider familiär nicht mehr geschafft mitzufahren, aber es kommen auch wieder die anderen Zeiten
Gruß Jens!


----------



## antique (1. Februar 2013)

Na das ist doch gut @Jens 

Bin zwar kein gelernter Koch - esse und trinke gerne gut und mit regionalen Spezialitäten und habe im Lauf der Jahre gelernt meine Nahrungsmittel zu schmackhaften Mahlzeiten zu zubereiten. Vorallem in Frankreich viele feine Anregungen und Wissen erhalten. 

Mit Bier hatte ich beim letzten Aufenthalt auf Oléron erhebliche Probleme: immer aufs Festland fahren nur für ein paar Flaschen Bier? Da hab ich mich umgestellt und die regionalen Weine entdeckt  Gibt nach ner ausgiebigen Trinkpause einen nicht so schweren Kopf


----------



## WilliWildsau (1. Februar 2013)

@antique
Nach über 20 Jahren als Koch kann ich dir nur schreiben, dass die meisten Hobbyköche über mehr Wissen verfügen, als viele Berufsköche und den medial auftretenden Köchen würde ich auch nicht alles glauben Wichtig wie bei allen Dingen ist doch nur der Spaß an der Sache und dann kommen die Erfolgserlebnisse von ganz alleine
Und beim Thema Wein ist es bei mir so, dass ich ihn ganz gerne verkoche, aber sonst bin ich doch eher der Pott-Assi, der was "kühles Blondes" braucht und wenn du in der ehemaligen Bierhauptstadt Europas geboren wurdest, bleibt die auch nichts anderes übrig
Und hier noch noch zu dem Thema"Wer kennt Willingen noch mit Bäumen?"
Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## antique (1. Februar 2013)

Glaub aber das längst nicht alle Berufsköche weniger können wie der Hobbykoch - wieso gibts denn Kochkurse von Klink, Schuhbeck, Lafer und wie sie alle heissen? 

Bereits mit 15 wurde ich von der Verwandtschaft zu Herrn Wodarz in die Ente vom Lehel mitgeschleppt. Später dann zahlreiche Besuche bei Witzigmann, Traube Tonbach, Bareiss und mein Abi hab ich mit der Verwandtschaft im Le Crocodile in Strassbourg gefeiert. Sprich ich bin in dem Umfeld aufgewachsen und heute freue ich mich das es  mir gelingt wohlschmeckende Mahlzeiten selbst zu zubereiten. 
Essen hält Leib und Seele zusammen - gerade nach ner ausgiebigen Tour will ich was wirklich Gutes futtern können. 

Das letzte Willingen Video zeigt ne nette Route - in pixeliger Aufnahme. Wußte gar nicht das schon 2002 Helmkameras zur Verfügung standen. Dachte das sei eine Entwicklung der letzten paar Jahre.


----------



## WilliWildsau (1. Februar 2013)

Ich sehe, du kennst dich ein wenig aus Aber du nennst auch hier die Oberklasse und hinter den Kulissen ist auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt
Ich habe damals einen sehr hohen Preis für dieses Kochen bezahlt und freue mich heute als "Beamter" einfacher mein Geld zu verdienen und in dem Bereich mag ich es selber lieber nicht auf dem Präsentierteller zu stehen Die Sternegastronomie ist nämlich ein Geschäft, dass sich nur über Auszeichnungen definiert aber leider ist für den Großteil der Köche der Verdienst sehr bescheiden und du darfst dankbar sein, bei den "Göttern in Weiß" kochen zu dürfen und meine alten Abrechnungen habe ich immer noch als Dokument im Ordner. Erdet einen immer wieder in der heutigen Zeit
Zum eigentlichen Thema Helmkamera: Diese Aufnahmen wurden ganz klassisch mit einer Canon MV3i am Helm mit Bierdose zum Ausgleich an der anderen Helmseite gemacht Wir waren schon immer probierfreudig
Ist wie beim kochen, am Ende ist entscheidend was dabei rauskommt
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Obstbrot (3. Februar 2013)

Edit


----------



## xtr_shadow (3. Februar 2013)

hab hier mal mein Argon gequält ( ohne airtime  )


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Februar 2013)

2 ION's in Biker's Heaven mit den kleinen Geschwisterchen, die auch in Lübbrechtsen zur Welt gekommen sindund sie haben sich dort sehr wohl gefühlt
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## antique (4. Februar 2013)

Ja ja - in Canada sind Gegenden deutlich weiter und angenehmer 

Und noch ne Frage: welchen Sinn macht es in der Flugphase den Lenker zu verdrehen? Wird da die Leichtgängigkeit des Steuersatzes überprüft oder wird das rein zur persönlichen Belustigung vom Fahrer gemacht? 

Bin nicht so der Flugkünstler und immer froh wenn ich bei der Landung nicht auf die Fresse fliege - sprich eine gewisse Konzentration für die Landung bereitstelle. Und wie oft bin ich schon wegen dem zu breiten Lenker vom Strauchwerk bei der Landung verrissen worden  Schwarzdorn kann sehr schmerzhaft sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (5. Februar 2013)

Style   

Schönes vid!


----------



## Obstbrot (5. Februar 2013)

so nochmal vom WE in schöner, vom user JENseits bearbeitet


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Februar 2013)

Und weiter im Programm
Ein kleiner Ride in den Abendstunden Diese Nightrides sind immer wieder etwas ganz besonderes
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Februar 2013)

Moin,

Nen bisschen sehr Off Topic aber sehenswert.

Menschen gibt's!?

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0&desktop_uri=/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0&gl=DE

Gruss


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Februar 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Nen bisschen sehr Off Topic aber sehenswert.
> 
> ...


Hmmm dein Link funst bei mir nicht, aber diesen Link hier [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0"]Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Spletti (24. Februar 2013)

!!!!!WoW!!!!!


----------



## trailterror (24. Februar 2013)




----------



## kloetenkoem (25. Februar 2013)

FAIL!


----------



## richard.a (25. Februar 2013)

Da war wohl die Stufe von der Brücke zum Schotterweg zu hoch.... 


kloetenkoem schrieb:


> FAIL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (25. Februar 2013)

richard.a schrieb:


> Da war wohl die Stufe von der Brücke zum Schotterweg zu hoch....



nee, klassischer Fall von "Sprung verweigert"


----------



## krawa (25. Februar 2013)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> FAIL!



Deine Technik habe ich schon immer bewundert!!!!!


----------



## kloetenkoem (25. Februar 2013)

krawa schrieb:


> Deine Technik habe ich schon immer bewundert!!!!!



du meinst das Abrollen...


----------



## krawa (25. Februar 2013)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> du meinst das Abrollen...



Die gestreckte Haltung, einfach schön. Ich hoffe, Du hattest auch eine Banane im Rucksack


----------



## kephren23 (25. Februar 2013)

Der kleine Stock wars?
Geiler Schnappschuss!


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. März 2013)

Der Frühling hat angeklopft und 2 Nicolais und die kleinen Geschwisterchen waren spielen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

Eine der perfekten Varianten des Begriffs Moubtiaunbiken...Gruppe + Tour + Rumsitzen

G.


----------



## stuk (9. März 2013)

wie schön es im POTT sein kann. 
Euch noch viel Spaß wenn der Frühling zurückkommt.


----------



## Quayle (9. März 2013)

antique schrieb:


> Und noch ne Frage: welchen Sinn macht es in der Flugphase den Lenker zu verdrehen?



Weichei!


----------



## Nill (10. März 2013)

angrillen


----------



## antique (10. März 2013)

Feines Video  und voller Erstaunen sehe ich die SEHR aufgeräumten Wälder im Ruhrgebiet. Da machts gleich nochmal soviel Spaß durch den Wald zu fahren 

Bin im Sommer für ein paar Wochen in Witten/Herdecke und werde dort mal die Wälder mit Bike erkunden. Scheint ja eine interessante Gegend zu sein.


----------



## acid-driver (10. März 2013)

witten und die gegend um die bikeschule bikeride sind immer einen besuch wert, bin da auch öfter


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. März 2013)

Schön, dass ihr alle Spaß dran habt

Und unser südlicher Ruhrhöhenzug hat schon einige Schmankerl zu bieten und es wird dort nie langweilig 
und da ja der Name Bikeride gefallen ist, gibt es hier noch ein paar ältere Bilder wo der Stallmeister von Schloß Steinhausen zu sehen ist
Philipp hat schon einen genialen Style und wer Interesse an guten Fahrtechnikseminaren hat, ist bei Bikeride definitiv gut aufgehoben
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## acid-driver (10. März 2013)

jau, das sind echt schöne bilder. dieses jahr gibts auch den für letztes jahr vorgenommenen dritten teil von dem fahrtechnikkurs. 
philipp kenn ich garnicht. nur manfred himself und dennis. aber evtl kommt dieses jahr jemand anderes dazu


----------



## Dutshlander (11. März 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Schön, dass ihr alle Spaß dran habt


Respekt das ihr da so runterballert, da lasse ich "alter Sack" es lieber ein wenig ruhiger angehen!
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. März 2013)

@Dutshlander
Als taufrisch geht der große Teil bei uns aber auch nicht mehr durch
Wie alt bist du denn, wenn ich fragen darf
und da es ja eine Action-Gallerie ist noch ein paar Bilder von einem ION am Kohlensiepen









Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (11. März 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @_Dutshlander_
> Als taufrisch geht der große Teil bei uns aber auch nicht mehr durch
> Wie alt bist du denn, wenn ich fragen darf
> Gruß aus dem Pott!


mitte f-zig
Und im Kohlensiepen sind wir auch hin und wieder.


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. März 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> mitte f-zig
> Und im Kohlensiepen sind wir auch hin und wieder.



Mitte f-zig haben wir ja auch einige und weiterhin viel Spaß beim biken
Gruß aus der Nachbarschaft


----------



## Dutshlander (11. März 2013)

C U im Kohlensiepen, bestimmt
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2013)

Heut hab ich auch mal wieder was. Hatte einen Downhillrasertag, drum die Kamera am Kopf und alles gut überstanden...aber 200m vorm Rad einladen doch noch hingehauen



G.


----------



## trailterror (18. März 2013)

da haste es ja schön drauf angelegt


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2013)

Am Ende einer Tagestour hab ich nimmer so viel Sauerstoff im Kopf das ich klar denken kann

G.


----------



## guru39 (18. März 2013)

hier gehört es ja auch hin


----------



## 0815p (24. März 2013)

waren mal kurz am lago







[/url][/IMG]










[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Martin1508 (24. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> waren mal kurz am lago
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moin,
wegen solcher Bilder finde ich euch "mal kurz" total unsympathisch. ;-)

Gruß aus dem noch immer verschneiten Sauerland,

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2013)

Nach deinen täglichen Berichten hätte ich jetzt aber schon auch noch ein paar Schneebilder erwartet

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. März 2013)

Hammer Bilder mal wieder 
Besonders bei diesem Wetter hier


----------



## kephren23 (24. März 2013)

Top Bilder!
Wunderschön dort, nächstes Jahr werde ich mir das vielleicht auch mal anschauen.


----------



## 0815p (24. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nach deinen täglichen Berichten hätte ich jetzt aber schon auch noch ein paar Schneebilder erwartet
> 
> G.



wenn mer sich dort auskennt, kann man schneetouren fast vermeiden


----------



## stuk (24. März 2013)

sieht nach "freefall" oberhalb der santa barbara kapelle und nach pieve aus
klasse bilder
ich würde da aber maximal laufen/klettern können


----------



## Team Nicolai (26. März 2013)

BikeBauer vs. Continental Team mit ION 16.




































Gruß

Der Thomas

Das ION 16 ist am Open Day zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (26. März 2013)

schicke bilder und schickes rad


----------



## kephren23 (27. März 2013)

Auf den Briefmarken kann man ja wieder so wenig erkennen.
Trotzdem tolle Bilder.


----------



## Team Nicolai (27. März 2013)

BikeBauer vs. Conti-Team mit ION 16.




































Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Kuwahades (27. März 2013)




----------



## Obstbrot (2. April 2013)

zu viel zeit, schlechte akkus und camera.......aber ein NICOLAI in Äctdschn


----------



## Joopie (3. April 2013)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> zu viel schlechte


 Mucke :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## Obstbrot (3. April 2013)

kulturbanause  
extra für dich was feines reingepackt  
jedem das seine  ( die ansicht setzt sich im IBC ja sowieso nicht durch ^^ )


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. April 2013)

Metal/Trash/Punk/SCREAMO alls OK, nur nicht dauernd unter MTB-Videos....


----------



## Stagediver (5. April 2013)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> zu viel zeit, schlechte akkus und camera.......aber ein NICOLAI in Äctdschn



Also ich finde das Video und Slapshot passen gut zusammen...
Schnell, dreckig und nicht perfekt 

Rap sucks... 

Grüße


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. April 2013)

Arbeite gerade die Whistler-Dateien vom letzten September durch und hier sind schon einmal bewegte Bilder
Ein ION auf der A-Line
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (6. April 2013)

steh ja auf rap aber der track geht ja gar nicht:kotz:

Aber ohne ton ist da vid cool


----------



## Nill (6. April 2013)

das sind ein paar massive Töne  
Das Album Überfall (1999) hab ich hoch und runter gehört (ich glaube jetzt hab ich mich unbeliebt gemacht  -  egal - GOOD TIMES  )

Schön, Whistler - kannst was empfehlen ? Bin bald vor Ort  

@kephren: na und heute auch im Grunewald geradelt ?  Liegt zwar noch Schnee, bergab geht aber gut


----------



## kephren23 (7. April 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> das sind ein paar massive Töne
> Das Album Überfall (1999) hab ich hoch und runter gehört (ich glaube jetzt hab ich mich unbeliebt gemacht  -  egal - GOOD TIMES  )
> 
> Schön, Whistler - kannst was empfehlen ? Bin bald vor Ort
> ...



Die Massiven gingen halt nur sehr bedingt. 

Nee heute nicht geradelt, keine Zeit. nächste Woche, dann wirds auch endlich wärmer. Hoffe dieses Jahr wirds nicht ganz so sandig im Grunewald


----------



## Dutshlander (7. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Die Massiven gingen halt nur sehr bedingt.
> 
> Nee heute nicht geradelt, keine Zeit. nächste Woche, dann wirds auch endlich wärmer. Hoffe dieses Jahr wirds nicht ganz so sandig im Grunewald


mach mal lieber Bilder von dein Projekt


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2013)

Schönes Video...icht hatts aber lieber mit den original Windgeräuschen

G.


----------



## kephren23 (7. April 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> mach mal lieber Bilder von dein Projekt



is bisher nix neues passiert deswegen auch keine Fotos.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. April 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> mach mal lieber Bilder von dein Projekt



bitte.


----------



## Dutshlander (7. April 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bitte.


 Gelungene tour trotz platten, Danke


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. April 2013)

@kephren23
Das mit dem Brechreiz hab ich meistens, wenn ich was von Aggro-Berlin oder "Bullshit-do" höre Aber das gute ist ja, dass Geschmäcker bekannterweise verschieden sind und mir ging es da eher wie Nill
Die Massiven haben schon einen festen Platz in der deutschen HipHop-Geschichte 
Aber ich habe da noch genug virtuelle Eindrücke aus der Gegend, wo noch andere Musikstücke drunter sind die nicht deutschen HipHop beinhalten
 @Nill
Bei diesen Aufnahmen war ich nicht dabei Mein Aufenthalt war 2004, aber da war es schon grandios und da ich jetzt den Biketrip visuell aufgearbeitet habe kann ich dir aber schreiben, dass du dort nirgends enttäuscht wirst und danach bist du für den Rest des Lebens versaut
und da es ja um Action-Bilder geht und in Winterberg noch Schnee liegt
Mal wieder ein kleine Zeitreise zurück in das Jahr 2008
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (7. April 2013)

so böse wars nicht gemeint mit den massiven


definitiv tausendmal besser wie aggro, da stimm ich dir zu! leider haben in der hip-hop Kultur/Geschichte viele ihren Platz.

bevorzuge dann doch ehr Dortmunder oldschool! TooStrong!

aso Video ist cool.


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. April 2013)

Mit Too Strong sind wir auf einer Wellenlänge
Aber als Dortmunder, der mit der Graffitibewegung in den 80ern groß geworden ist, ist das auch normal
Ist halt Teil meines Lebens und ich denke gerne an die Zeit zurück
Und dann sind Texte von RAG und Too Strong halt echte Hymnen für uns Pottler und für mich total zeitlos
Und jetzt kommt mal wieder ein Klassiker
Willingen mit Bäume auf dem Freeride
Wer kennt sie noch so?
Die alten Bass DH haben sich auf jeden Fall dort wohlgefühlt
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## beetle (8. April 2013)

Letzten Sonntag...


----------



## KHUJAND (9. April 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Gelungene tour



ja ich hatte auch spass inne backen .






Pic by Ti Max.


----------



## kephren23 (9. April 2013)

Jo das sieht man!

Ach mensch der Frühling kommt, die Eisdielen machen auf und meins is nicht fertig .


----------



## Dutshlander (9. April 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja ich hatte auch spass inne backen .
> Pic by Ti Max.


nicht zu übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. April 2013)

wusste ich doch das dir bergauf richtig SpazZ macht


----------



## Dutshlander (9. April 2013)

falsch geht, bergab


----------



## guru39 (9. April 2013)

im lewe net.................


----------



## Dutshlander (9. April 2013)

He du Guru-selig, von wege in lewe, Artur grinst nicht bergauf, und ich weis es weil war dahinter.
Und der Knipser (Ti-Max) kanns auch beja-hen


----------



## guru39 (9. April 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Artur grinst nicht bergauf, und ich weis es weil war dahinter.




Rauchst du deine Socken ? Wie kannst du sehn ob jemand grinst wenn du hinter ihm bist.


----------



## Dutshlander (9. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Rauchst du deine Socken ? Wie kannst du sehn ob jemand grinst wenn du hinter ihm bist.



ich rauch nix, und als beweis; siehe Foddo


----------



## hömma (9. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> wie kannst du sehn ob jemand grinst wenn du hinter ihm bist.





khujand schrieb:


> ja ich hatte auch spass *inne backen* .



:d


----------



## guru39 (9. April 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> und als beweis; siehe Foddo


----------



## Dutshlander (9. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>


kucksdu war sehr wohl inne lage den Atur zu sehen.


----------



## kephren23 (9. April 2013)

Ob man durch die Brille genug sieht?
Beim fotografieren hat der Artur bestimmt gelacht, wahrscheinlich aber ehr über deinen Platten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> wusste ich doch das dir bergauf richtig SpazZ macht



 insider.


----------



## guru39 (9. April 2013)

der kommt hoffentlich auch noch in 20 Jahren  War schön bei dir
Artur 


BTT:

Frühling


----------



## kephren23 (10. April 2013)

hehe, am ende hab ich wieder diesen komischen VW gesehen, mit der vielen Werbung drauf.


Muss meinen hobel auch endlich für die Eisdiele fertig bekommen.


----------



## trailterror (10. April 2013)

Fazit?

Wie erwartet oder gabs überraschungen und aha erlebnisse?


----------



## guru39 (10. April 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Fazit?




Tolles Rad


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> der kommt hoffentlich auch noch in 20 Jahren  War schön bei dir
> Artur
> 
> 
> ...




Frühling...das möcht ich auch haben
Hier mal unserer Gegend letzte Woche

Dieses vermaledeite Ruckeln, als ob Bilder fehlen, kommt vom forumseigenen Konvertieren. Und der fehlende Kontrast von der abendlichen Stunde plus dem Konvertieren hier




G.


----------



## psc1 (10. April 2013)

schöne Vids.

PS: schei55 Schnee


----------



## Joshua60 (10. April 2013)

O-Ton schlägt jede Mucke!


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. April 2013)

Rainer das Wetter vom Anfang & Ende hätten wir Ostersamstag auch gut gebrauchen können und die Strecke finde ich eh klasse
Schöne Aufnahmen

 @LB Jörg
Die Schneemengen sind echt hart und in Winterberg sieht es auch nicht anders aus
Der Joshua hat schon recht mit den O-Tönen

und da ich es dieses Jahr anscheinend auch mal wieder ins Allgäu schaffe, mal wieder einen kleinen Rückblick unseres letzten langen Wochenende in Füssen
Das Helius ST hatte sich in der Tourenversion von 19,5 Kg auch bestens auf der Königstour "Rund um den Säuling" mit 80Km und knapp 2000HM geschlagen

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Die Schneemengen sind echt hart und in Winterberg sieht es auch nicht anders aus
> !




Naja, Winterberg hat ja auch seinen Namen zu verteidigen

Sehr schöner Zusammenschnitt

G.


----------



## reflux (13. April 2013)

Erste Fahrt des Jahres und endlich hat das Fahrrad eine normale Farbe


----------



## Dutshlander (13. April 2013)

reflux schrieb:


> Erste Fahrt des Jahres und endlich hat das Fahrrad eine normale Farbe


_(schlaumeier modus an) Schwarz; 
_*Tod*  Schwarz ist im westlichen Kulturkreis die Farbe des Todes. Sie steht für das Böse und für Bedrohung, auch für Trauer und Asche.
_(schlaumeier modus aus)_ 
spass beiseite


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. April 2013)

Außerdem ist schwarz im westlichen Kulturkreis gern gesehen auf festlichen Veranstaltungen in Form von Smoking oder Anzug und zudem DER Klassiker schlechthin, der niemals unmodern wird....


----------



## Joopie (13. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Außerdem ist schwarz im westlichen Kulturkreis gern gesehen auf festlichen Veranstaltungen in Form von Smoking oder Anzug und zudem DER Klassiker schlechthin, der niemals unmodern wird....


  jau, zum beispiel auf http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bestattung


----------



## guru39 (14. April 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> _(schlaumeier modus an) Schwarz;
> _*Tod*  Schwarz ist im westlichen Kulturkreis die Farbe des Todes. Sie steht für das Böse und für Bedrohung, auch für Trauer und Asche.
> _(schlaumeier modus aus)_
> spass beiseite



Fazit: schwarz fährt sich genauso wie blau, rot oder jede andere Farbe! Geht schneller bei der Bestellung und kostet kein Aufpreis  Genauso wie raw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (14. April 2013)

Mal wieder mit dem Programm gespielt
Danilo mit seinem ION im kanadischen Pott!






Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Nicolai_16 (15. April 2013)

first ride Ion 16....


Gruss


----------



## trailterror (15. April 2013)




----------



## psc1 (15. April 2013)

Sehr schönes Video!

...und das am Montag morgen, wie soll die abwiche nur rumgehen?!!!??


----------



## barbarissima (15. April 2013)

Sehr geschmeidig


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2013)

Kurze Hosen Zeit


----------



## kloetenkoem (15. April 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kurze Hosen Zeit



Honigkuchenpferd


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> first ride Ion 16....Gruss



schöner Spielplatz


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2013)

Sehr schöner Spielplatz 

G.


----------



## guru39 (15. April 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> first ride Ion 16....
> 
> 
> Gruss



kuhl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. April 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> first ride Ion 16....
> 
> 
> Gruss




Sehr schön, toll gefahren, sehr souverän...
Wenn ich mal so gekonnt "hüpfen" kann, bin ich am Ziel...

Wo ist denn dieser geile Trail zu finden? Kann man ja echt neidisch werden...


----------



## WilliWildsau (15. April 2013)

@Nicolai_16
Da kann man sich den anderen nur anschliessen

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Nicolai_16 (15. April 2013)

Danke an die Montagsleute 

sind insgesamt 2 Trailsysteme, einmal der push Trail, mit den ganzen Northshore drin u der andere mit den ganzen Spruengen, Location? geheim-sry, aber fuer die meisten eh zu weit zum fahren 

gruesse und schoene arbeitswoche


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. April 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> Danke an die Montagsleute
> 
> sind insgesamt 2 Trailsysteme, einmal der push Trail, mit den ganzen Northshore drin u der andere mit den ganzen Spruengen, Location? geheim-sry, aber fuer die meisten eh zu weit zum fahren
> 
> gruesse und schoene arbeitswoche





OOOOOOOOOCHMENNOOOOOOOO





Die Hidden Trails sind halt doch am geilsten....viel Spaß noch....


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. April 2013)

sehr lässiger Trail und Video


----------



## Nicolai_16 (15. April 2013)

> OOOOOOOOOCHMENNOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der trail ist nicht hidden (existiert schon seid ca.15jahren)  aber auch nicht auf eurem kontinent 

gruss


----------



## Martin1508 (16. April 2013)

Moin,

hier mal der erste Vorgeschmack auf Alicante. War eine traumhafte Woche. Muß mich jetzt nur noch hinsetzen und mich mit der Bildbearbeitungssoftware auseinander setzen.








<LI class=mtbnews-listitem>


----------



## kroiterfee (17. April 2013)

goil!


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. April 2013)

Sieht gut aus Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (17. April 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier mal der erste Vorgeschmack auf Alicante. War eine traumhafte Woche. Muß mich jetzt nur noch hinsetzen und mich mit der Bildbearbeitungssoftware auseinander setzen.


Hi Martin, mich wurde interesieren wo ihr da genau unterwegs seit.
Kenne die gegend sehr gut.
Ich habe Freunde die zwischen Alicante und Valencia beheimatet sind. Da ist die vegitation etwas hubscher  
Kannst auch via PN oder hier ist egal.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Martin1508 (17. April 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hi Martin, mich wurde interesieren wo ihr da genau unterwegs seit.
> Kenne die gegend sehr gut.
> Ich habe Freunde die zwischen Alicante und Valencia beheimatet sind. Da ist die vegitation etwas hubscher
> Kannst auch via PN oder hier ist egal.
> Groetjes D-Lander



Moin,

Ist ziemlich genau die Gegend um El Campello, Busot, Xixona und Mutxamel. Ja, hast Recht, ist so ein bisschen wie im wilden Westen aber sehr cool. Bin jedes Jahr Anfang April dort. Traumhafte Trails.

Gruss


----------



## Dutshlander (17. April 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ist ziemlich genau die Gegend um El Campello, Busot, Xixona und Mutxamel. Ja, hast Recht, ist so ein bisschen wie im wilden Westen aber sehr cool. Bin jedes Jahr Anfang April dort. Traumhafte Trails.
> 
> Gruss


 Jau kenne die gegend, meine Freunde wohnen etwas Nordlicher, nähe Barx, und Pinet da ist die gegend Fast immer Grün. Und hier ist eine "Bar" von eine andere Bekannte. http://www.panoramio.com/photo/87159620?source=wapi&referrer=kmlworks.appspot.com Apfelsinen gibts in April dort zu hauf (gratis als erfrischung zwischendurch) Auch da gibt es super Trails. Muss mal wieder dahin.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Martin1508 (17. April 2013)

Jap, es gibt eine Tour Richtung Sella. Da fahren wir nach der Mittagspause ne 1/4 Stunden nur durch Citronen und Orangen Haine. Echt der Wahnsinn.

Gruss


----------



## Nill (17. April 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> first ride Ion 16....
> 
> 
> Gruss



Ich will auch  

Schöne Strecke !
Zu weit gibt es nicht  Der Tank meines Autos hält 1000 km  Alles da drüber ist nur "um die Ecke"


----------



## dr.juggles (17. April 2013)

nill hast du ein amphibienfahrzeug oder packt dein turbo boost den sprung übern großen teich 

der trail aus dem video ist aber echt saugut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (18. April 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> nill hast du ein amphibienfahrzeug oder packt dein turbo boost den sprung übern großen teich
> 
> der trail aus dem video ist aber echt saugut!


ich hörte davon das nill den K.I.T.T. 5000 fährt 


wirklich geiler trail


----------



## Nicolai_16 (18. April 2013)

> Zu weit gibt es nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok! dann nehm ich mal *"um die ecke"* mit ueber 6tkm 

ja der trail ist mein winterspielplatz bis die parks wieder aufmachen, bzw. der schnee aus den rockies verschwindet... ist echt gut gebaut, naja dieser steht ja auch schon jahrzehnte .... und jeder der dort verlangen hat etwas zu bauen der baut... 

gruss


----------



## merino (18. April 2013)

Etwas neues von Ostern.


----------



## Hannisch (18. April 2013)




----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. April 2013)

WOW, coole Nummer...


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. April 2013)

@merino
Klasse Bilder

und bei uns haben die Biergärten wieder geöffnet und das haben wir natürlich sofort ausgenutzt 
"Tioga-Rainer" & Hömma müssten manche Streckenabschnitte noch kennen und das Wetter hätten wir da auch gebrauchen können
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Nill (22. April 2013)

mit dem Argon Fahrrad fahren 

Und jemand beim Treuchtlingen Rennen dabei ?


----------



## Nicolai_16 (22. April 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (22. April 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> mit dem Argon Fahrrad fahren



wo biste denn da?

Edit: ASo Treuchtlingen? bin etwas müde


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. April 2013)

Da fühlt sich das Argon richtig wohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (22. April 2013)

beerfelden


----------



## der Digge (22. April 2013)

UFO in natürlicher Umgebung .. auf dem Mond


----------



## merino (22. April 2013)

Das zweite gefällt mir.


----------



## stuk (22. April 2013)

la palma de monte Haldo


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. April 2013)

Ich bin ja hin und wieder noch am Zweifeln ob mein Bike nicht doch einen Tacken zu kurz ist, aber solche Bilder beruhigen mich dann wieder...

Schöne Aufnahmen...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @merino
> Klasse Bilder
> 
> und bei uns haben die Biergärten wieder geöffnet und das haben wir natürlich sofort ausgenutzt
> ...



Ja da waren die Altherrenroudies wieder unterweg Hoffentlich war das Weizen auch alkoholfrei

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hoffentlich war das Weizen auch alkoholfrei
> G.


Dagegen sind wir leider allergisch
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Dagegen sind wir leider allergisch
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



Hi Willi,

hab viele Trails aus deinem Vid wiedererkannt, war sehr geil 

Hier mal Trails aus Highelberch


----------



## Nill (23. April 2013)

Sehr schön, was man hier auf der Seite sieht  der Sommer ist bei allen eingezogen ! YEHAAA 2013 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (23. April 2013)

Hat Spaß gemacht. Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour!


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. April 2013)

@guru39
Ich arbeite daran, dass du mir natürlich auch deine Trails zeigen kannst Schöne Eindrücke, wie immer
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## FrHu (24. April 2013)

Willi & Guru wirklich super!


----------



## Obstbrot (25. April 2013)

erstes Rennen am WE mit meinem ION 20 absolviert....Platz 38 von 72 in der Klasse....macht sich gut, aber da geht noch mehr


----------



## trailterror (25. April 2013)




----------



## nollak (25. April 2013)

War das in Kallenhardt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (25. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> hab viele Trails aus deinem Vid wiedererkannt, war sehr geil
> 
> Hier mal Trails aus Highelberch



Dito, hab auch einiges von der Ostertour wiedererkannt. Beide Videos sind sehr cool, nur beim Rainer ist die Mucke etwas zu stressig.


----------



## Obstbrot (25. April 2013)

nollak schrieb:


> War das in Kallenhardt?


kallenhardt, rüthen, warstein, rabenrace jop


----------



## WiKiFRee (26. April 2013)

Marcus auf seinem Ion


----------



## kephren23 (26. April 2013)

klasse bild


----------



## guru39 (26. April 2013)

Absolut


----------



## schnubbi81 (26. April 2013)

Krasser Typ,
Spitzen Bild!
;-)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. April 2013)

Ja, sehr hübsch. Nen Tacken weniger Vignette, dafür nen Tacken mehr Saturation und es ist perfekt..


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. April 2013)

Hammer Bild


----------



## Nill (26. April 2013)

Sehr geil


----------



## der Digge (26. April 2013)

Schicke Sachen auf der letzten Seite 

Zum glück braucht es nicht viel um ein UFO zum fliegen zu bewegen ... länge Schräge, Kette rechts, Spaß an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (27. April 2013)

z.Z LIVE aus Treuchtlingen 
Mit wenig Federweg  - Argon - läuft


----------



## Nicolai_16 (28. April 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (28. April 2013)




----------



## WilliWildsau (28. April 2013)

Für mich ist ein ordentliches Freeride-Hardtail genau die richtige Rennsemmel und Schneidi hat ja gezeigt was mit guter Fahrtechnick alles möglich ist 
Dieses direkte Fahrgefühl ist immer wieder grandios
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. April 2013)

Besser kann man es nicht sagen... 
Bin sehr erstaunt, was alles mit dem Hardtail geht!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> z.Z LIVE aus Treuchtlingen
> Mit wenig Federweg  - Argon - läuft



³
Und die Bedingungen doch besser wie vorhergesagt?

G.


----------



## dr.juggles (28. April 2013)

was soll denn auch nicht mit dem hardtail gehen?
früher hatten wir nichts anderes und sind noch wilder gefahren als heute mit dem fully


----------



## sluette (28. April 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> früher hatten wir nichts anderes und sind noch wilder gefahren als heute mit dem fully



Kann ich mich auch gut dran erinnern, oder kam's einem nur härter vor wegen der 60mm Gabeln  ???


----------



## stuk (28. April 2013)

seid ihr alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (28. April 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Kann ich mich auch gut dran erinnern, oder kam's einem nur härter vor wegen der 60mm Gabeln  ???



Vermutlich letzteres 

Bin aber auch den ganzen Winter Hardtail gefahren, bringt einen auf jeden Fall richtig nach vorne. War am Ende mit'm Hardtail genau so schnell wie vorher mit'm Fully, jetzt wieder auf Fully und ...


----------



## sluette (28. April 2013)

Argon fahren macht schon Spass, ich trauer meinem FR auch ziemlich nach...


----------



## dr.juggles (28. April 2013)

60mm war ja schon DH 

mit den bröselelastomeren wars mehr so ne stylishe starrgabel


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. April 2013)

Genau 
Meine AMP hatte 45mm und nach einer Wurzelpassage hatte sie kein Öl mehr und dann kam die rote Judy DH mit sagenhaften 80mm auf den Markt
und da wir ja im Action-Bereich sind hier mal wieder ein altes Video von uns War damals sogar "Video der Woche"
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## WiKiFRee (28. April 2013)

Yeah


----------



## Nill (28. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ³
> Und die Bedingungen doch besser wie vorhergesagt?
> 
> G.



auf jeden Fall !! Nur ganz leichter Nieselregen und ansonsten schön kalt bei ca. 8 Grad. War ein super Rennen ! Und eine Menge netter Leute getroffen 
 @WilliWildsau: VDW reloaded


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (29. April 2013)

@WilliWildsau

Und Morgen sind wir alle Dortmunder!


----------



## trailterror (29. April 2013)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1362222?in=set

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1362213?page=2&in=set

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1362267?in=set

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1362231?in=set

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1362234?in=set

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1362235?in=set

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1362263?in=set

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1362258?in=set


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. April 2013)

Coole Bilder...

Aber ohne Brille könnte ich nicht fahren. Die hab ich ein mal auf ´ner Tour vergessen - nie wieder!....


----------



## FrHu (29. April 2013)

der Digge schrieb:


> Schicke Sachen auf der letzten Seite
> 
> Zum glück braucht es nicht viel um ein UFO zum fliegen zu bewegen ... länge Schräge, Kette rechts, Spaß an


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. April 2013)

@trailterror
schöne Bilderserie
Besonders das hier




 @kephren23
"Wir sind alle Dortmunder Jungs"

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Martin1508 (30. April 2013)

Moin,

so hier der erste offizielle Versuch mit Schneiden und Musik.


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2013)

Das Foddo steht grade zur Auswahl für das Bild des Tages, bitte Voten


----------



## kephren23 (30. April 2013)




----------



## guru39 (1. Mai 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so hier der erste offizielle Versuch mit Schneiden und Musik.



Hi Maddin,

ich würde das ganze auf Straffe 3-4 min kürzen. Die Perspektiven sind aber gut


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Maddin,
> 
> ich würde das ganze auf Straffe 3-4 min kürzen. Die Perspektiven sind aber gut



Jepp, 16min Helmcam wird zuviel. Auf 3-4min die besten Abschitte zusammenstöpseln
Und hab nur ich das Problem, aber große Abschnitte des Videos sind ganz unscharf verpixelt?!

G..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (1. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jepp, 16min Helmcam wird zuviel. Auf 3-4min die besten Abschitte zusammenstöpseln
> Und hab nur ich das Problem, aber große Abschnitte des Videos sind ganz unscharf verpixelt?!
> 
> G..



Jau, danke für die Infos. 16 Min sind echt zuviel aber ich fands auch geil, dass es so gut geklappt hat. War ja der erste Zusammenschnitt. Mit den Pixeln ist echt zum Kotzen. Auf dem Rechner ist alles sauber. Wahrscheinlich liegt es an der Datenmenge. Probiere mal nen kürzeren Film.

Gruss


----------



## WilliWildsau (1. Mai 2013)

@Martin1508
Für dich selbst sind die 15 Minuten voll in Ordnung, da es ja deine eigenen Erlebnisse sind aber fürs Internet solltest du wirklich einen guten Song nehmen und dann ein wenig auf die Musik schneiden. Volbeat geht da schon gut ab und die Perspektiven sind auf jeden Fall klasse Schau auch, dass du das Bildformat voll ausnutzt. 

 @kephren23
Der Guru hat ja sein ION extra in der BVB-Edition aufgebaut
Der weiß nur noch nichts von seiner eigentlichen Leidenschaft

 @guru39
Sauber, dass Linda endlich mal auf die Startseite gekommen ist
Wurde auch endlich mal Zeit

und da es ja um Bilder geht, zurück zum Programm










Gruß aus dem Pott!

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2013)

boah is das Rote geil!

gibts da mehr Bilder?


----------



## Nill (1. Mai 2013)

nice


----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2013)

http://vimeo.com/m/65131880


----------



## Nicolai_16 (3. Mai 2013)

cooles VID..


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2013)

beim argon stellt sich mir die frage: warum ein strebenschutz beim riemen? 

richtig geile action und ne menge fun gabs da wohl


----------



## kephren23 (3. Mai 2013)

Die gabel im 16er sieht geil aus.


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. Mai 2013)

Geniale Bilder aus dem Hause WHYEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2013)

http://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/gates-nicolai-2013-kick-off?mode=mobile&embedId=2215637/2070148


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Mai 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> http://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/gates-nicolai-2013-kick-off?mode=mobile&embedId=2215637/2070148



WHYEX halt

Hoshi's Bilder hauen mich immer wieder vom Hocker

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## stuk (4. Mai 2013)

ist das blau/gellbe AM von den Aufnahmen nicht das was einer hier aus dem Forum preiswert ( wenig gebraucht  "nur für Fotoaufnahmen", dann im Showraum von Zimtstern) geschossen hat?


----------



## trailterror (4. Mai 2013)

Nee, nee...damit ist devinski noch in treuchtlingen gefahren


----------



## krawa (4. Mai 2013)

Was für ein geiler Tag!!!!!


----------



## Speziazlizt (6. Mai 2013)

stand letztens zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages - allerdings hat man sich fuer eins mit mehr Action entschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (6. Mai 2013)




----------



## Eksduro (7. Mai 2013)

Mal ein bißchen was vom letzten Sonntag:


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1369002


 


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1368992


 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1368982


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Mai 2013)

Schöne Action und Bilder...


----------



## hömma (7. Mai 2013)

Mit beetle und einigen anderen am Sonntag die Pfalz unsicher gemacht. Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl an Pfälzer Treppen....


----------



## timtim (9. Mai 2013)

bei schönstem Wetter am großen See..





18er mit defekter Zugstufe im Vivid Air


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Mai 2013)

Steiiiiiil...und geiiiiil...


----------



## trailterror (10. Mai 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28308


----------



## ssiemund (10. Mai 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28308


----------



## der Digge (10. Mai 2013)

"Abtauchen ins Wochenende"


----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (11. Mai 2013)

direkt noch eins vom Vatertagsausflug "Bike statt Bier"


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Mai 2013)

Ja, ja, aber dass Du schon angepegelt eingetrudelt bist zählt nicht, oder wie 

Kommt gut


----------



## der Digge (11. Mai 2013)

Ok, war eher "Katertag"


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Mai 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ja, ja, aber dass Du schon angepegelt eingetrudelt bist zählt nicht, oder wie





Geniale Bilder


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Mai 2013)

Bewegte Bilder von unserer Vatertagsrunde
Etliche Nicolais & Reubers unterwegs auf dem Ruhrhöhenzug ins Muttental und wieder zurück
Sportliche 70km & 1600hm waren es zum Schluß
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2013)

Geht net 

G.


----------



## hoschi2007 (11. Mai 2013)

geht doch...
Habe schon auf das Vid gewartet

Ist wieder klasse geworden


----------



## trailterror (11. Mai 2013)

Bei mir funzts!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2013)

Bei mir kommt: Video not found blablablublub usw.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (11. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt: Video not found blablablublub usw.
> 
> G.


geh mal nicht über den Email-Link zum Action-Fred sondern ganz normal den langen Weg, also Forum-Nicolai-Nicolai in Action, so hat's bei mir gefunzt 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt: Video not found blablablublub usw.
> 
> G.



Jörg, dass kann am Browser liegen Über den Explorer funktioniert es einwandfrei, aber beim Firefox bekomme ich auch die Meldung
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## hoschi2007 (11. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt: Video not found blablablublub usw.
> 
> G.



Die Fehlermeldung habe ich heute schon ein paarmal gesehen.
Scheint ein kleines techn. Problem vorzuliegen...

Ich verwende Firefox.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2013)

Geht net...hab auch Feuerfuchs. Scheint aber wirklich ein kleine tech. Problem in Verbindung mit Firefox vorzuliegen. Geht jedes 2te Video plötzlich nimmer 

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Mai 2013)

Klickt einfach mehrmals auf den Play-Button 
Beim 3. Mal hat es funktioniert
Ich glaube, die fummeln gerade an den Einstellungen rum


----------



## Nicolai_16 (12. Mai 2013)

cooles VID


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2013)

Heut gings ohne Probleme. War ja ein schöner Familienausflug
Die Einstellung mit den 15 leuchtenden Bieren ist mal genial

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Einstellung mit den 15 leuchtenden Biren ist mal genial
> 
> G.



Deswegen machen wir doch den ganzen Scheiß

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2013)

@WWS, 


Achtung!
Dieses Video enthält Spuren von Nüssen und Schleichwerbung


----------



## gruftidrop (13. Mai 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Bewegte Bilder von unserer Vatertagsrunde
> Etliche Nicolais & Reubers unterwegs auf dem Ruhrhöhenzug ins Muttental und wieder zurück
> Sportliche 70km & 1600hm waren es zum Schluß
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



 Gefällt  -  Mensch ist das ne Riesentruppe!


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. Mai 2013)

@gruftidrop
Ja, Vatertag kommen sie alle aus ihren Löchern
Dieses Jahr waren wir 18 und zwei waren krank 
Aber bei so einer Tour ist die Gruppe eigentlich zu groß und wir bekommen da häufig staunende Blicke, da sich der Zug gar nicht aufzulösen scheint
Da in unserer Truppe fast ausschließlich Nicolai&Reuber im Einsatz sind, ich mich aber forentreu verhalten möchte setze ich mal den entsprechenden Bericht zu der Tour als Link ein
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10587282#post10587282
Nicht, dass noch die Forumspolizei aufgeschreckt wird

  @guru39

Schöne Singletrails und ich habe keine Nussallergie

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## gruftidrop (13. Mai 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> @WWS,
> 
> 
> Achtung!
> Dieses Video enthält Spuren von Nüssen und Schleichwerbung




prima Schnitt und passende Musik -
Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste
Aktion mit DER GERÄT.

Gruss an Alle
Gruftidrop


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2013)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> prima Schnitt und passende Musik -



 Stimmt, kann ich nur bestätigen

G.


----------



## kephren23 (13. Mai 2013)

@guru39


----------



## Bodenprobe (13. Mai 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> @WWS,
> 
> 
> Achtung!
> Dieses Video enthält Spuren von Nüssen und Schleichwerbung




Schönes Video für der Helius AM vs. Ion 18/16 Fred...zusammen mit ' nem Fazit!


----------



## gruftidrop (14. Mai 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Schönes Video für der Helius AM vs. Ion 18/16 Fred...zusammen mit ' nem Fazit!



Fazit: 

- Schönes Wetter
- Trails durch Nässe etwas rutschig
- perfekte Räder
- gute Gespräche
- schöner Film

und jetzt gehe ich wieder radeln
- zumindest virtuell -
 Gruftidrop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Mai 2013)




----------



## Midgetman (17. Mai 2013)

Grandios!


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Mai 2013)

Ein Traum
und im Juli schaffe ich es auch endlich wieder in die höheren Gefilde

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## 0815p (17. Mai 2013)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


>



hey lars


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. Mai 2013)

Danke! 
...danach kammen noch 100hm Schneerutscherei, schade, ...darunter wären schöne Felsstellen gewessen 
...aber wir wollen ja nicht jammern


----------



## RolandMC (19. Mai 2013)

schönes Bild Lars


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2013)

Meine Action von gestern  Das Ziel sollte eigentlich sein, zwischen den beiden Farnen durchzufahren...hab ich jetzt erstmal verschoben







G.


----------



## kephren23 (19. Mai 2013)

war aber knapp würde ich sagen


----------



## Nicolai_16 (19. Mai 2013)

das mal coole action..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> war aber knapp würde ich sagen



Ne war alles im "grünen" Berreich. Der Hang oberhalb der Kante war einfach zu steil um normal stehen zu bleiben
Muß ich mir noch was einfallen lassen wie ich die Steinplatte anfahren kann

G.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2013)

@HPJörg steiles Gelände


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @HPJörg steiles Gelände



Ja, hatte Probleme langsam zu bleiben und mußte die Notbremse ziehen...hätte wohl einen Continental gebraucht

G.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2013)

Mit nem Baron hättest du bis zu der Stelle treten müssen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. Mai 2013)

Jörg, ich drück dir Daumen
und da wir ja bei den Bildern sind, hier ein paar von Gino mit seinem ION im Champions-League-Style vom Training zum IXS-Cup in Winterberg









Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Mai 2013)

Ein seltenes Bild von mir... 
Vinschgau ist Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo

Einpaar Bilder von den Dirt Masters 2013.

















































































Gruß

Der Thomas

Achja ich weiss es sind nicht alle NICOLAI aber trotzdem Geil!!


----------



## trailterror (23. Mai 2013)




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2013)

Coole Bilder

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. Mai 2013)

Bilder sind klasse
und hier gibt es unter anderen zwei ION's in Whistler
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## trailterror (24. Mai 2013)

Just like that


----------



## psc1 (24. Mai 2013)

sehr geile Fotos, Thomas. 
War ein super Wochenende und Gratulation nochmal zum 3.Platz von Sven!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Mai 2013)

Hammermäßige Fotos


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Mai 2013)

Seeehr geil....

Aber wie man bei einem Rennen ohne Schienbeinschoner fahren kann...?!
AUTSCH!!!


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Mai 2013)

Muss doch jeder selbst wissen, zumal bei Klickies sowieso fragwürdig...

Meine Beine habe ich mir erst mit Flats ruiniert, nie mit Klickies 

Schöne Bilder


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Mai 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Muss doch jeder selbst wissen, zumal bei Klickies sowieso fragwürdig...
> 
> Meine Beine habe ich mir erst mit Flats ruiniert, nie mit Klickies
> 
> Schöne Bilder




Das stimmt, jeder ist unterschiedlich leidensfähig. Aber ich hab zumindest auf 7 Bildern Flat-Pedale erkannt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (24. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir das letzte mal mitte der 90er mit "Bärentatzen" das Schienbein lediert und irgendwann nochmal bei ne Rennen mit Clicks weil die so zugedreckt waren das ich nicht mehr reingekommen bin. Mit Flats mit Schraubpinnen noch nie


----------



## Nicolai_16 (24. Mai 2013)

> und hier gibt es unter anderen zwei ION's in Whistler


dort werden in ein paar wochen mind. 5 Nicolais sein...... und das zweite mal fuer mich


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Mai 2013)

der Digge schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das letzte mal mitte der 90er mit "Bärentatzen" das Schienbein lediert und irgendwann nochmal bei ne Rennen mit Clicks weil die so zugedreckt waren das ich nicht mehr reingekommen bin. Mit Flats mit Schraubpinnen noch nie



Du bist ja auch nicht so ein krasser Vertrider wie ich


----------



## der Digge (25. Mai 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch nicht so ein krasser Vertrider wie ich



evtl. bieten meine Spinnenbeine auch einfach nicht so viel Angriffsfläche


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. Mai 2013)

Zu der Thematik Flat versus Klick kann man ja mittlerweile ganze Seiten füllen und ich fahre beides gerne 
Aber meine Crank Brothers Mallet sind für mich die optimale Klickpedalen und irgendwie auch meine Lieblingspedalen
Da es aber um Action geht, also weiter im Programm
Whistler Part 2
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## trailterror (27. Mai 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (27. Mai 2013)

immer wieder geil.


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Mai 2013)

Noch ein wenig aus dem Vinschgau:


----------



## guru39 (28. Mai 2013)

Hab mal ein paar Bodenproben genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (28. Mai 2013)

Die ungeschminkte realität


----------



## sportfuchs (28. Mai 2013)

wer nicht fällt, geht nicht an seine Grenzen!


----------



## kephren23 (28. Mai 2013)

geiler NAME fürs Video, man muss den Untergrund kennen auf dem man unterwegs ist, auch aus der Nähe.


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Mai 2013)

Part 3 der Kanada-Reihe
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## guru39 (30. Mai 2013)




----------



## trailterror (30. Mai 2013)

Sau gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (30. Mai 2013)




----------



## zuspät (31. Mai 2013)

schön


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2013)

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2013)

Leider net im sonnigen Whistler, sonder im nassen Deutschland. Ist zwar alles naß und irgendwie immer so Regen, aber ansich konnt man immer gut seine Touren fahren...und ich find nassen nichtwarmes Wetter als Pollenfeind sowieso besser

...und rumblödeln geht immer







G.


----------



## guru39 (2. Juni 2013)

......und ne mini Dose


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> ......und ne mini Dose



Wenn ich mal ein Pinion hab, dann kommt schon der Männerdämpfer und dazu was totemmäßiges rein

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Juni 2013)

Sauber Jörg
und Sonnenbrand kann ja auch unangenehm sein 

Gruß aus dem gerade sonnigen Pott!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Juni 2013)

Hier mal mein AM als Handyfoto am "Baby"-Wallride....


----------



## Nicolai_16 (3. Juni 2013)

@LB Jörg sau geiles bild, coole idee


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> @LB Jörg sau geiles bild, coole idee



Ja, das verhaute Foto fand ich irgendwie lustiger als das Passende
Und das Nucli ist schon ein absolut geniales Radl







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (3. Juni 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hier mal mein AM als Handyfoto am "Baby"-Wallride....



Hey, der "andere" AM-Fahrer.  In der Galerie von den Filthies sind von euch auch ein paar Flugfotos dabei, klick dich mal durch: http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/9662941/


----------



## Dive-Mouse (3. Juni 2013)

jetzt hab ich endlich mal ein geiles Foto, so dass ich mich hier mit einreihen kann


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. Juni 2013)

Yasmin, dass geht doch auch größer




Schöne Flugphase
Gruß aus der Nachbarschaft


----------



## Nicolai_16 (3. Juni 2013)

blau weisssss....


----------



## beetle (3. Juni 2013)




----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Juni 2013)

Schöne Felsen....sitzt Du auf dem Gepäckträger...


----------



## der-gute (4. Juni 2013)

äh....was machst du da?


----------



## trailterror (4. Juni 2013)

Spass haben


----------



## beetle (4. Juni 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Spass haben



So ist das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ialocin (4. Juni 2013)

Dive-Mouse schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich endlich mal ein geiles Foto, so dass ich mich hier mit einreihen kann
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 252756




Geile Flugnummer, und ich habe gehört am Ende kam der 3. Platz raus. Topp!


----------



## Ialocin (4. Juni 2013)

Gestern irgendwo zwischen Malga Grassi und Riva

http://youtu.be/Pue1CfUum_I


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> So ist das!



Da ist dir aber das Grünzeug jetzt in die Quere gekommen 

G.


----------



## beetle (4. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da ist dir aber das Grünzeug jetzt in die Quere gekommen



Erst weiter unten. Hab die Kurve nicht mehr bekommen und bin in die Botanik gefahren.


----------



## kaptan (4. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, das verhaute Foto fand ich irgendwie lustiger als das Passende
> Und das Nucli ist schon ein absolut geniales Radl
> 
> 
> ...




Geiles Bild!


----------



## stuk (4. Juni 2013)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Gestern irgendwo zwischen Malga Grassi und Riva
> 
> http://youtu.be/Pue1CfUum_I



malga grassi, wie ich diesen melonenschotterweg hasse, damit komme ich gar nicht klar. versuche es aber immer wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Juni 2013)

Gardasee Trip ..

Monte Zugna














Monte Baldo


----------



## kephren23 (4. Juni 2013)

geiler scheiß, wann gibts das Video?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Juni 2013)

NICE!...


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Juni 2013)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass am Gardasee einiges los war
Geniale Bilder
 @Ialocin
Da bin ich ja mal auf die Dateien gespannt Jörg hat mir gestern schon einiges erzählt Das kann ja richtig lustig werden, ihr Bruchpiloten
Bis die Tage!
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Gardasee Trip ..
> 
> Monte Zugna



Schöne Platte 

G.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Juni 2013)

Das Mountainbike-Magazin hat mal wieder die Region Gardasee als Nummer 1 bei den Bikern gekürt. Ich erinnere mich, dass es letztes Jahr mal Stress mit den Italienern gab, die wohl etliche Trails gesperrt hatten. Ist das wieder vom Tisch?
Wäre nämlich auch mein Nummer 1 Ziel....


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Juni 2013)

Grundsätzlich herrscht auf allen Trails direkt am See Bikeverbot, außer bspw. die Bikeautobahn zum Lago die Ledro hoch.
Wir waren allerdings im Hinterland mit lokalen Guide unterwegs. Sicher auch nicht alles legal, aber sehr wenig Kontakt mit Wanderern und keinen einzigen Biker. Ausnahme natürlich am Mt. Baldo.

@kephren: Ich bin bzgl. Filme schneiden leider ziemlich faul. @Jörg: Jepp, da war 30 Meter rutschen bei dauerblockierten Rädern angesagt, kommt so garnicht rüber.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Juni 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich herrscht auf allen Trails direkt am See Bikeverbot, außer bspw. die Bikeautobahn zum Lago die Ledro hoch.
> Wir waren allerdings im Hinterland mit lokalen Guide unterwegs. Sicher auch nicht alles legal, aber sehr wenig Kontakt mit Wanderern und keinen einzigen Biker. Ausnahme natürlich am Mt. Baldo.
> 
> @kephren: Ich bin bzgl. Filme schneiden leider ziemlich faul. @_Jörg_: Jepp, da war 30 Meter rutschen bei dauerblockierten Rädern angesagt, kommt so garnicht rüber.




Schiete, weiß man was das soll? Ich meine, es wird überall für die Bikeregion Werbung gemacht. Wenig sinnvoll ohne Trails?????


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2013)

> Grundsätzlich herrscht auf allen Trails direkt am See Bikeverbot, außer bspw. die Bikeautobahn zum Lago die Ledro hoch.
> Wir waren allerdings im Hinterland mit lokalen Guide unterwegs. Sicher auch nicht alles legal, aber sehr wenig Kontakt mit Wanderern und keinen einzigen Biker. Ausnahme natürlich am Mt. Baldo.
> 
> @kephren: Ich bin bzgl. Filme schneiden leider ziemlich faul. @Jörg: Jepp, da war 30 Meter rutschen bei dauerblockierten Rädern angesagt, kommt so garnicht rüber.




Ja man sieht das die Kamera noch nicht optimal war um die Realität wirklich rüberzubringen. Aber ich glaub ich kanns dennoch gut einschätzen

Zum Lago sag ich nur soviel. Ich meide ihn prinzipiell, weil ich keinen Bock auf Bikeregionen hab in der italienische Willkür herrscht und scheinbar keiner was dran ändern will 
Aber dem Biker und den Medien ists egal, was ansich noch schlimmer ist

G.


----------



## Dive-Mouse (4. Juni 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Yasmin, dass geht doch auch größer



Jaa, vielen Dank Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Juni 2013)

Hier kommen wieder bewegte Bilder aus Biker's Heaven
Die Abfahrt macht ihrem Namen alle Ehre
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Nicolai_16 (4. Juni 2013)

gehoert der Trail zum bike park dazu oder gibts da nen extra shuttel hoch? wenn ja wo gibts den shuttel, wer bietet dies an ? bin in ein paar wochen auch da und dieses trail kenne ich noch nicht....

thx Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (4. Juni 2013)

hammer vid!
Do or Die!


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Juni 2013)

Top of the world gehört zum Park Es werden aber pro Tag nur 100 Personen auf die Strecke gelassen, damit sie ihren Charakter behält Selbst der Bürgermeister von Whistler ist bei der Streckenpflege mit dabei 
Also frühzeitig sich eine Karte sichern
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Nicolai_16 (4. Juni 2013)

ok danke fuer die Info! wird gemacht.!


----------



## trailterror (5. Juni 2013)




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2013)

Geile Strecke, da würds sichs ja auch lohnen mal die letzten paar 100Hms so hochzufahren, wenn man kein Ticked mehr bekommt

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Juni 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Schiete, weiß man was das soll? Ich meine, es wird überall für die Bikeregion Werbung gemacht. Wenig sinnvoll ohne Trails?????


 
In Deutschland gibts ja auch Downhill- und Endurorennen und kaum legale Strecken.
Zu allem Übel finden manche schweizer Kantone mittlerweile auch Gefallen an ausufernden Bikeverboten.


----------



## trailterror (10. Juni 2013)

http://m.pinkbike.com/video/316708/

Sehr bitter wie daniel auf dem letzten meter den 2ten platz noch abgeben muss....

Dennoch HAMMER jungs: graf auf 3, derbier auf 5, sauber!!

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1396282

Derbier in action:

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1396292

David graf:


http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1396297


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Juni 2013)

@trailterror
genau
Geniales Podium und es wird Zeit, dass 4X wieder mehr in den Fokus rückt
Hoshi's Bilder sind wie immer ein Traum
Deswegen in groß















Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Juni 2013)

Da ja hier Stillstand ist mach ich jetzt den Alleinunterhalter
Die Butterfahrt nach Kanada geht weiter
Nächster Halt Squamish
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## trailterror (12. Juni 2013)

Endlich 

Darauf haben wir gewartet 

Super


----------



## Nicolai_16 (12. Juni 2013)

... darauf freu ich mich auch schon...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2013)

Schön wie die Kanadier ihre Kurven durch den Wald baggern

G.


----------



## kephren23 (13. Juni 2013)

nice!
und hier machen se sich ins hemd wenn mal ne Bremsspur im Wald ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (14. Juni 2013)

http://mpora.com/videos/AAdhzn8udmp6?hd=0


----------



## trailterror (15. Juni 2013)

Weitere bilder aus FW:

http://gates-nicolai.dbap.de/SID=si355858bfef9c7c1f26a15870549906/index.php#3914

Sind die jungs jetzt eigentlich auch in val di sole?


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. Juni 2013)

Nicht alle
Aber Hoshi ist vor Ort und die Downhiller werden auch dort sein
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## trailterror (16. Juni 2013)




----------



## Joshua60 (18. Juni 2013)

Kunterbunt im Wald





Danke Linda


----------



## guru39 (18. Juni 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (18. Juni 2013)

geiles Bild


----------



## kephren23 (18. Juni 2013)

http://mpora.com/videos/AAdi5gg2g1k5


----------



## trailterror (18. Juni 2013)




----------



## WilliWildsau (18. Juni 2013)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Kunterbunt im Wald
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig klasse
und morgen fahre ich das erste mal seit 5 Jahren wieder in den Bikepark Winterberg zum biken und werde ganz sicher auch ein wenig Material mitbringen
Und solange gibt es ein paar Tourenbilder von letzter Woche
Nichts besonderes, aber das worum es eigentlich geht
Spaß in der freien Natur
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> und morgen fahre ich das erste mal seit 5 Jahren wieder in den Bikepark Winterberg zum biken und werde ganz sicher auch ein wenig Material mitbringen



Da wünsch ich dir mal viel Spaß Wäre der Park den ich auch gern mal wieder testen würd, nach wohl mindestens 6 Jahren Abstinenz
Aber irgendwie bin ich sogar bei uns am Oko am Sonntag 3mal selber hochgetreten, obwohl ich eine Jahreskarte im Camalback hatte
Waren dann auch über 70km mim Nukleon...Rekordaction

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da wünsch ich dir mal viel Spaß Wäre der Park den ich auch gern mal wieder testen würd, nach wohl mindestens 6 Jahren Abstinenz
> Aber irgendwie bin ich sogar bei uns am Oko am Sonntag 3mal selber hochgetreten, obwohl ich eine Jahreskarte im Camalback hatte
> Waren dann auch über 70km mim Nukleon...Rekordaction
> 
> G.



Jörg, ich glaube da ticken wir ähnlich
Hat sich vorhin auch einfach so ergeben und ich musste erstmal meine ganzen Protektoren entstauben aber Bock habe ich ohne Ende
Musste an meinem Schweinchen sogar noch die Felge wechseln, da die Nabe ausgerissen war. Da war die Wildsau doch bockig wegen der Nichtbeachtung
Es sind morgen genug ION's am Start, so dass ich auf jeden Fall ein paar Eindrücke für den Nicolai-Thread mitbringen werde
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## kephren23 (19. Juni 2013)

http://vimeo.com/68205277#
das hatten wa noch nich oder?


----------



## der-gute (19. Juni 2013)

bisi was ausm Vinschgau:

















beim letzten Bild hat die Dame endlich die Kamera im Griff und trifft die kleine Flugphase


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Juni 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> beim letzten Bild hat die Dame endlich die Kamera im Griff und trifft die kleine Flugphase


Nice, tsja mit die Damen muss Mann immer ein wenig geduldig sein.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## stuk (19. Juni 2013)

hi
schöne bilder.
ist das letzte bild vom "holy-hansen-trail"? nähe haselhof?

ich freue mich schon auf den vinchgau!


----------



## der-gute (19. Juni 2013)

is vom HH

wo genau, weiss ich net 

da gings über nen Schotterweg und es liess sich so schön in die Fortsetzung springen 

der Sprung weiter oben is leider nicht richtig auf Foddo


----------



## stuk (19. Juni 2013)

jaaaa einer meiner lieblingstrails
hier die landung vor dem schotterweg


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. Juni 2013)

Winterberg gestern hat ordentlich Laune gemacht und nach 5 Jahren Abstinenz wollte ich gar nicht vom Hobel
Also hier nur ein kleines Zufallsprodukt von Danilo und sein ION



Man muss sich einfach entscheiden. Entweder biken oder knipsen
In diesem Fall habe ich mich für das Biken entschieden und mehr mit der GoPro gemacht
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe4537 (20. Juni 2013)

Am Oertel, 28832 Achim, Niedersachen 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcvJCOIO8Xg"]Dirtpark Achim Oppening Preview - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Simbl (21. Juni 2013)

Beerfelden letzten Sonntag:





Herzsprung





Gabel bei der Arbeit


----------



## Guent (21. Juni 2013)

Jäa!
:thumbup:


----------



## hömma (22. Juni 2013)

Mit chrisle neulich Südfrankreich unsicher gemacht.


Quick an dirty zusammengeschnitten und mit etwas Musik die Hope-Naben überlagert. Danke an Rainer und Jens für die Einführung in die Welt des Videoschnitts mit Magix.


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. Juni 2013)

@hömma
Nichts zu danken und schöne Eindrücke aus Südfrankreich
Beim nächsten Mal solltest du die Kamera ein wenig höher ausrichten damit man mehr von der Umgebung sieht Auf jeden Fall hat es sich gelohnt
Und hier Danilo mit seinem ION vor mir in Winterberg auf dem Singletrail
Mal wieder was für das Video-Tagebuch!
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2013)

Heute war ich mal wieder mit dem kleinen schwarzen unterwegs 





Danke an Gruftidrop fürs knipsen mit der GoPro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (26. Juni 2013)




----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Juni 2013)

Ah, da ist der BVB-Rainer ja wieder in Aktion
und hier geht es weiter mit den 2 ION's in Biker's Paradise
Diesmal ist der nächste Halt Pemberton
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## trailterror (26. Juni 2013)




----------



## Cruiser (29. Juni 2013)

Wheels of Speed 2013

Danke an Mandy Haupt


----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2013)

BVB Guru in Äktschon


----------



## kephren23 (30. Juni 2013)

Flying guru


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Juni 2013)

Coole Bildchen, aber frage mich immer, wofür sind diese Bunte-Clowns-Anzüge gut? Ob die Bäume dadurch schnell aus dem weg hupfen oder..............
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kephren23 (30. Juni 2013)

damit der Jäger einen nicht mit nem Wildschwein verwechselt.


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Juli 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Coole Bildchen, aber frage mich immer, wofür sind diese Bunte-Clowns-Anzüge gut? Ob die Bäume dadurch schnell aus dem weg hupfen oder..............
> Groetjes D-Lander



Jau, das sagt gerade der Richtige. Ihr spielt mit solchen Kostümen Fussball.;-)


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2013)

Das Foddo is heut bei der Auswahl zum "Foddo der Tages" dabei 



guru39 schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (1. Juli 2013)

Völlig verdient
und dann noch in den Dortmunder Nationalfarben
BVB-Rainer in Bestform und Linda hat mal wieder grandios auf den Auslöser gedrückt
und hier noch Winterberg-Mix von mir und Danilo ist manchmal mit dem ION vor mir und somit kann ich es ja auch hier posten auch wenn der Fahrer auf einem Schweinchen sitzt
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Guent (1. Juli 2013)

Goil!


----------



## kephren23 (1. Juli 2013)

schönes VID


----------



## WilliWildsau (1. Juli 2013)

Jungs, ich danke euch
und jetzt noch ein paar Bilder vom Nicolai Helius 650B
Das Bike ist genial und läuft auf den Potttrails 1a












Gruß Jens!


----------



## Simbl (1. Juli 2013)

Nur noch 6 Votes fehlen zum derzeit führenden Foddo. Los Leuts der alte Sack hat ein FdT verdient 





guru39 schrieb:


> Das Foddo is heut bei der Auswahl zum "Foddo der Tages" dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2013)

@williwildschwein: Scheinst ja Winterberg gut überstanden zu haben

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @williwildschwein: Scheinst ja Winterberg gut überstanden zu haben
> 
> G.



Definitiv
Habe die 5 Jahre Pause gar nicht gemerkt

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## sluette (4. Juli 2013)

Willingen Freeride 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/69672095"]Willingen Freeride on Vimeo[/ame]

zugegeben, die Mucke könnte besser sein...


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Juli 2013)

@sluette
Mir gefällts
und hier 2xHardtail/2xFully/2xNicolai auf einem kleinen After-Work-Ride in den heimischen Wäldern
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (6. Juli 2013)

Simbl heut in Berry Ferry. Leider aufgrund falscher Kamera Einstellung noch eins der besseren Bilder


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Juli 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @sluette
> Mir gefällts
> und hier 2xHardtail/2xFully/2xNicolai auf einem kleinen After-Work-Ride in den heimischen Wäldern
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



endlich mal andere mucke als das übliche metal-geplärre. blumentopf?


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. Juli 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> endlich mal andere mucke als das übliche metal-geplärre. blumentopf?


Ja, vom letzten Album "Nieder mit der GbR" 
Kann ich nur empfehlen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Juli 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> endlich mal andere mucke als das übliche metal-geplärre. blumentopf?


HÄÄÄÄ, habe ich alles falsch verstanden, es geht hier doch nicht um die Mucke oder.
hatte immer DIESE BLIDER IM KOPF
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2013)

Die Mucke ist zu einem Helmcameraviede einfach wunderbar grausam   

G.


----------



## der Digge (8. Juli 2013)

Bei bestem Wetter versucht mit dem UFO über'm Ruhrpott paar Rechtskurven zu fliegen ... fühlt sich so unglaublich falsch an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (10. Juli 2013)

Hinter dem Gestrüpp rechts ...


----------



## Nicolai_16 (14. Juli 2013)

etwas aus Nord America u Canada (Falls City, Northshore, Squamish, Whistler, Pemberton, Kamloops)  ION 18.....!




North Vancouver (NorthShore) B.C.



Squamish B.C.



Squamish B.C.



Squamish B.C.



Pemberton B.C.



Kamloops B.C.



Falls City, Oregon



Whistler, B.C.



North Vancouver (NorthShore) B.C.



NorthShore B.C.

gruss


----------



## trailterror (14. Juli 2013)




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2013)

...aber die Wälder dorten haben schon etwas Farbe verdient

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. Juli 2013)

Die Black & White Edition ist aber auch nicht verkehrt
Geniale Eindrücke
Bei dem ersten Bild vor der Lion's Bridge hättest du die geniale Wassertankstelle noch mit draufpacken sollen oder gibt es die nicht mehr?
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Nicolai_16 (14. Juli 2013)

> die geniale Wassertankstelle noch mit draufpacken sollen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, ja ganz genau, die steht noch immer noch da, hab ich vorher auch noch nie gesehen .!! 

Gruss


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Juli 2013)

Schöne Bilder aus BC und US&A


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juli 2013)

^^ ja schöne Bilder  



wir haben gestern auch "voll-gass" in willingen gegeben,-u. mein Neffe erst... aber niemand war da und hat fotos gemacht


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. Juli 2013)

Da @Nicolai_16
hat mit der Folter angefangen hat mache ich jetzt mit bewegten Bildern von der Sunshine Coast weiter
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Nicolai_16 (16. Juli 2013)

cool//.// da kommen gleich wieder erinnerungen hoch...  (so muss das sein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2013)

Wer hat denn da wieder sein grünes Rad in den Auslauf gelegt Stimmungsvolles Video

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Juli 2013)

Jedes Mal wenn ich Bilder vom Besitzer sehe, denke ich, wow, der Jung hat garkeinen Spass dabei


----------



## Eksduro (22. Juli 2013)

passend zu den Stillleben in der Helius Galerie, hier auch noch ein paar Pics aus Saalbach-Hinterglemm, aufgenommen vor ca 14 Tagen

Trail oben in den Bergen zwischen Leogang und Saalbach






Hacklbergtrail 













Bergstadltrail





Einstieg Höllentrail am Spielberghaus






Ein kleiner Hinweis bevor die Diskussion wieder losgeht: ich hab keine Ahnung von Fotonachbearbeitung... die teilweise kräftig / unnatürlichen Farben resultieren aus einem HDR Modus meiner Kompaktkamera, welchen ich gerne benutze wenn es etwas bedeckter ist...sieht dann immer nach Schön-Wetter aus  ... ist denke ist Geschmackssache, mir gefällts


----------



## trailterror (23. Juli 2013)




----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Juli 2013)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. Juli 2013)

Ich steh auf HDR
und ich hoffe euch nächste Woche mal ein paar Eindrücke aus dem Allgäu zeigen zu können Ein Nicolai ist auch mit dabei
und hier sind die letzten bewegten Bilder aus dem Jahr 2006
Habt Nachsicht Wir waren jung und brauchten das Geld
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Obstbrot (25. Juli 2013)

Gestern das ION mal wieder über den Hometrail gescheucht, 
staubig schnell und viel zu warm


----------



## trailterror (25. Juli 2013)




----------



## dr.juggles (25. Juli 2013)

schönen hometrail habter da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Juli 2013)

Nedd schlecht


----------



## Obstbrot (26. Juli 2013)

danke  und dabei sind das nur 4 kleine ausschnitte, da gibts noch vielmehr zum fahren


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Juli 2013)

dann sei froh!

wir haben/hatten ähnliches...ist leider letzt unvermittelt der harvester durchgefahren :-(


----------



## Obstbrot (26. Juli 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> dann sei froh!
> 
> wir haben/hatten ähnliches...ist leider letzt unvermittelt der harvester durchgefahren :-(


bin ich  unser forstamt sieht das ganz entspannt


----------



## trailterror (27. Juli 2013)




----------



## Eksduro (27. Juli 2013)

coole bilder...sieht nach na guten zeit aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (27. Juli 2013)

Danke dir.....ja war schön


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2013)

Schöne Bilder...glaub ich muß auch mal wieder einen Kalkbergtrail fahren. Immer wenn ich solche Bilder sehe, dann nervt es mich das ich zu faul bin weit mit dem Auto zu fahren

G.


----------



## AM_Heizer (28. Juli 2013)

Servus,

mal ein paar Eindrücke von letzter Woche . Das war bei einer Runde um den Latemar, bzw. Felsenlabyrinth nähe Rosengarten.

Edith: schad das die Bilder wieder so klein sind. Beim nächsten mal werde ich mal weniger komprimieren...


----------



## aka (30. Juli 2013)

Im Newsbereich gefunden - das sollte ein Ion in 29" sein, oder?




Zu Testzwecken wird das Teil gegen einen Baum gefahren:


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2013)

Das ist doch von Bruneck. Denke max. 650B, der Rest ist verzerrte Optik.

G.


----------



## aka (30. Juli 2013)

Auf dem VR meine ich 29 zu lesen.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2013)

Meinst? Habs eben auch nommal im Original angekukt, aber zu einem Ergebnis bin ich net gekommen

G.


----------



## Obstbrot (30. Juli 2013)

ION 650b wär doch mal was feines 

Hier nochmal ein paar kurze Aufnahmen von unserm Hometrail bei bestem Bike Wetter  der neue Drop musste endlich mal gesprungen werden


----------



## aka (30. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meinst? Habs eben auch nommal im Original angekukt, aber zu einem Ergebnis bin ich net gekommen
> 
> G.



Ja vorne ists denke ich schon ein 29ger - Zoomaction:


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2013)

aka schrieb:


> Ja vorne ists denke ich schon ein 29ger - Zoomaction:



Ja so würd ich auch 29 lesen

Naja, jetzt könnte man ja gleich wieder zu spötteln anfangen, mit nicht um die Kurven rum kommen...wegen dem Baum und so

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (30. Juli 2013)

War auch mein erser gedanke, dass die 29er zu sperrig sind 

...duck und weeeeeg....


----------



## kephren23 (30. Juli 2013)

29er is aber dann ION 15!


----------



## Physio (30. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> 29er is aber dann ION 15!




Korrekt, is 29er!
Das is das ION 15 (Proto)...
Bin ich letzte Woche schon probe gefahren...

Duck und wech...


----------



## pillehille (30. Juli 2013)

Frisches Material vom AlpenX,
mit dabei waren zwei Helius Fr und ein Helius AC Pinion 650B.
460km und 15000hm
















mehr im ALbum oder auf www.vennbike.de

In Mayerhofen wurde uns übrigens aus dem Radkeller ein Camber FSR 29er und dem Hotel zwei KTM Baumarkträder geklaut, 
die drei Nicolai, zwei Liteville 301, zwei Rotwild X2, ein Cannondale Flash und ein E1 wurden nicht angetastet...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2013)

Schöne Bilder...dumme Diebe
Gibts jetzt noch einen Pinionnachbericht zu der doch recht heftigen Fahrerei

G.


----------



## barbarissima (30. Juli 2013)

Stramme Leistung   Das erste Bild gefällt mir am besten


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder...dumme Diebe
> Gibts jetzt noch einen Pinionnachbericht zu der doch recht heftigen Fahrerei
> 
> G.


Diebe sind immer Dumm, und zwar geboren und geblieben
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Diebe sind immer Dumm, und zwar geboren und geblieben
> Groetjes D-Lander



Der Satz ist auch stimmig...wie das bunte Pinon Ion

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. August 2013)

15000hm nur hoch oder up and down?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (2. August 2013)

ich gehen mal nur von hoch aus, alles andere wäre nicht nennenswert und Betrug !


----------



## pillehille (5. August 2013)

15000hm hoch und danach auch wieder runtergeballert ;-)

die Basistour war die Mascapone Tour von BikenGuide.de von Scharnitz zum Monte Grappa, unser Guide hat aber noch ein paar Zusatztrails eingebaut


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. August 2013)

Das ist dann tatsächlich respektabel für einen Alpen-X.
Hatten im Mai in vier Tagen schon allein knappe 6.000hm gesammelt. Mit 18kg Gefährt nur bedingtes Vergnügen.


----------



## kroiterfee (5. August 2013)

erhöhter trainigseffekt begleitet von unbändigem willen... 

nucleon-prost


----------



## WilliWildsau (5. August 2013)

@pillehille
Respekt für die Leistung und schöne Bilder
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## WODAN (5. August 2013)

Ein paar Bilder vom Kurztrip zum Gardasee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (6. August 2013)

sehr schöne Ecken gibts da am Gardasee 



ChosenOne schrieb:


>


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. August 2013)

Nichmal ein N auf dem Bild?


----------



## hoschi2007 (6. August 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Nichmal ein N auf dem Bild?



es könnte doch eins sein - ich kanns nicht genau erkennen...


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. August 2013)

Gardasee ist immer wieder klasse besonders dieser schöne Blick auf die Ponalestraße
und hier noch ein paar bewegte Bilder aus Whistler mit unseren zwei ION's
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Zaskar01 (6. August 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Nichmal ein N auf dem Bild?



Sagt dir Guido W. Test etwas?


----------



## kephren23 (6. August 2013)

@WilliWildsau
 Der Übergang nach dem Sturz ist geil, nur hätten es ruhig nen paar Nackte Mädels sein dürfen nach dem Auftauchen


----------



## Elfriede (6. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> @WilliWildsau
> Der Übergang nach dem Sturz ist geil, nur hätten es ruhig nen paar Nackte Mädels sein dürfen nach dem Auftauchen



Uah! Alte Männer im Whirlpool!


----------



## Nicolai_16 (7. August 2013)

@WilliWildsau

cooles VID, 

die stelle vom Sturz ist genau diese stelle, (von unten gesehen) 





gruss


----------



## schwerter (7. August 2013)

DA sieht man wieder wie heftig es in real  ist und es doch immer gedämpfter im Viedeo rüber kommt. Klasse Film. Wie schon gesagt


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. August 2013)

Schöner Film, Schnitt am Ende recht witzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (13. August 2013)

IXS CUP Ilmenau 2013.






























































Wir sehen uns zur Hausmesse bei Nicolai!!

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. August 2013)

Fett!


----------



## WODAN (13. August 2013)

Fette Action von Deinen und den Nicolai Jungs, Thomas !


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2013)

....das erste Bild ist heiß ...da liegt bestimmt ne nackte Frau hinter dem Baum links.

G..


----------



## Kuwahades (13. August 2013)

@ BikeBauer


----------



## f4lkon (13. August 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....das erste Bild ist heiß ...da liegt bestimmt ne nackte Frau hinter dem Baum links.
> 
> G..





Oder " Mist schon wieder Shadow+ vergessen"


----------



## kephren23 (13. August 2013)

der guckt definitiv auf den Reifen, um zu wissen welche Laufradgröße er nochmal genau fährt.


----------



## chickenway-user (20. August 2013)

Wow!

Bei uns ist es da gemütlicher...











Und oben auf der Alm haben wir noch den Kollegen hier getroffen:


----------



## kephren23 (20. August 2013)

dann  gibts lecker Schinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroller (20. August 2013)

Trombone am Start vom Roll`n`Rock Endurorace 2013 Schöneck.


----------



## Obstbrot (21. August 2013)

Noch etwas mehr Hometrail Action


----------



## IceQ- (24. August 2013)

Hier mal Action mit meinem AC aus der Lenzerheide.

verdammt ey, hätte ich mal vorher in meinem Leben Bike Parks besucht und nicht immer diese Fixierung auf Marathons und (hoch)Touren gehabt....



(Mein erster Sprung auf ein Big Air mit so einer Startrampe)

Innerhalb eines Tages gemerkt weshalb Enduro, Freeriden oder Downhill so viel Spass macht, der Adrenalin Kick ist immens im Vergleich zu den schwarzen Routen in der Lenzerheide (die natürlich auch toll sind).


----------



## trailterror (24. August 2013)

Kleiner tipp. Bei spielen/springen/faxen/bike park fahren/schwere downhills mitm bike immer die sattelstütze versenken


----------



## IceQ- (24. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Kleiner tipp. Bei spielen/springen/faxen/bike park fahren/schwere downhills mitm bike immer die sattelstütze versenken



merkte ich dann auch 
Aber rocken tun die downhill und Freeride Strecken ungemein!


----------



## Ialocin (26. August 2013)

Hier mal (m)ein Mädel "In Action":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dive-Mouse (26. August 2013)

Geiles Bike und tolle Frau


----------



## kephren23 (27. August 2013)

Ohh gott die roten knie strümpfe, grrrrrrrrr 
mehr schreib ich lieber nich


----------



## Elfriede (27. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ohh gott die roten knie strümpfe, grrrrrrrrr
> mehr schreib ich lieber nich



Soll sie lieber schwarze Netzstrümpfe tragen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. August 2013)

Dive-Mouse schrieb:


> Geiles Bike und tolle Frau


 
Jepp, schönes Bild so wie auch paar andere in Deinem Album.
Aber hast Du die Selbstbeweihräucherung aus Versehen von Deinem eigenen Account aus geschrieben?


----------



## Dive-Mouse (27. August 2013)

Genau dafür ist dieser Thread doch da


----------



## kephren23 (27. August 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Soll sie lieber schwarze Netzstrümpfe tragen?



Auch geil! Aber die roten reichen auch!

War positiv gemeint.


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. August 2013)

@Ialocin
Sauber
In zweierlei Hinsicht
Einmal für Yasmin und dann für dein Mädel
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Spletti (29. August 2013)

Mein Nic und icke gegen eine schier unzählige Zahl von 29iger Carbon Hardtails beim 24 Stunden-Rennen von Idstein


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2013)

Bin mal ein 12h Rennen gefahren und da hatte ich viele Liftpausen, weils nur bergab ging 24H kann ich mir beim beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, besonders ohne Liftpausen

Hab heut auch mal wieder was für den Nico in Action Thread...das Nucli ist einfach genial




G.


----------



## Dutshlander (29. August 2013)

respekt
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (29. August 2013)

Das ist doch mal ne amtliche weite


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. August 2013)

Wie schon unter dem Video
Einfach klasse
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## wolfi_1 (31. August 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin mal ein 12h Rennen gefahren und da hatte ich viele Liftpausen, weils nur bergab ging 24H kann ich mir beim beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, besonders ohne Liftpausen
> 
> Hab heut auch mal wieder was für den Nico in Action Thread...das Nucli ist einfach genial
> 
> ...



Kannst das den Jungs vom SCB mal vorschlagen, als Alternative in schneearmen wintern.
Kann auch sein dass dich welche steinigen wollen, wenn du die heiligen Kunststoffmatten besudelst 

Wenn Du die große Schanze probieren möchtest, sag vorher bescheid. Das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen ...

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2013)

Da muß man 25m weit kommen damit man mal in die Schräge kommt...na mal sehen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2013)

Mal was langsames...aber trotzdem wesentlich nervenaufreibender




G.


----------



## trailterror (4. September 2013)

Schöne spielwiese.
Wieviel versuche hats gebraucht bis das zweite ding im kasten war  ?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Schöne spielwiese.
> Wieviel versuche hats gebraucht bis das zweite ding im kasten war  ?



Wahrscheinlich so zwischen 15 bis 20 (ich könnte ja nachgukken) Diese schmalen Balken waren in gut 1m Höhe und ich bin lieber immer abgesprungen wenn ich mir net sicher war...unkontrolliert abrutschen wollt ich net

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (4. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich so zwischen 15 bis 20 (ich könnte ja nachgukken) Diese schmalen Balken waren in gut 1m Höhe und ich bin lieber immer abgesprungen wenn ich mir net sicher war...unkontrolliert abrutschen wollt ich net
> 
> G.


Respekt
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## trailterror (5. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Diese schmalen Balken waren in gut 1m Höhe und ich bin lieber immer abgesprungen wenn ich mir net sicher war...unkontrolliert abrutschen wollt ich net
> 
> G.



1m is ja schon mal was, kommt im vid gar net rüber. Da würd ich mich auch ungern unkontrolliert verabschieden 

Dann hat dein nucli beim abspringen ja auch bestimmt einige kratzer wegstecken müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> 1m is ja schon mal was, kommt im vid gar net rüber. Da würd ich mich auch ungern unkontrolliert verabschieden
> 
> Dann hat dein nucli beim abspringen ja auch bestimmt einige kratzer wegstecken müssen



Nö, keinen einzigen, konnte es immer festhalten und kontrolliert mit runternehmen Hatte ansich nur Angst um die Bremsscheiben.
Weitwinkel von oben, da fallen ja netmal die 5 Treppenstufen auf, hab ich eben gesehen.

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. September 2013)

Jörg mausert sich zum Nachfolger von Rainer?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2013)

...da müßt ich ja noch viel üben.

G.


----------



## reflux (7. September 2013)




----------



## WilliWildsau (19. September 2013)

So, hier ist ja gar nichts los
Also mal wieder ein paar bewegte Bilder von mir
Ein Nicolai war auch dabei
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2013)

Sehr schönes Video..Mountainbiken pur

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obstbrot (19. September 2013)

wieder ägdjn vom hometrail, ein kumpel musste seine neu knipse testen


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (23. September 2013)

Gestern im Thale im Vorbeiflug


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. September 2013)

Part 2 des Allgäu-Wochenendes
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2013)

bei unzZ uff da DH


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. September 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (25. September 2013)

Die neuen Tld-downhill- Socken?


----------



## trailterror (25. September 2013)

http://mpora.com/videos/AAdl5qjx064k

Da fällt mir doch grad wieder ein, dass man die bikes der besten fahrer im stall (derbier und graf) nicht mehr anbietet


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. Oktober 2013)

So, hier ist ja nichts los
Also mal wieder ein paar Bilder von mir in 26 Zoll
Um ein wenig wieder Öl ins Feuer zu gießen
Speed



Schieben



Train



Black&White



Airtime



ION rockt



Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## barbarissima (14. Oktober 2013)

Dieses Oldschool26zollgedöns hat schon was


----------



## kephren23 (14. Oktober 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Gruß aus dem Pott!



das Bild is ganz schlimm, da sieht man ja Schweißnähte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (18. Oktober 2013)

Beerfelden, Pufftreffen:
Danke an psc1 für die Bilder!


----------



## trailterror (19. Oktober 2013)

http://mpora.com/videos/AAdlwzt7si1v

Also doch 16cm FW beim 27,5er. Leider keine info bzgl kettenstrebe


----------



## kephren23 (19. Oktober 2013)

Geiler Typ, geiler Skill!

Schöne Bikes und 160mm am Heck ist doch Top .
Nachteile hat 27,5 fast nur wenn man seine alten 26' Teile weiterhin verwenden möchte.


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Oktober 2013)

Geniales Video
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## psychoo2 (21. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Schöne Bikes und 160mm am Heck ist doch Top .
> Nachteile hat 27,5 fast nur wenn man seine alten 26' Teile weiterhin verwenden möchte.


 
Find ich auch...Und da ich eh alles neu brauche gibts für mich nächstes Jahr ein 650B


----------



## Kuwahades (21. Oktober 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Beerfelden, Pufftreffen:
> Danke an psc1 für die Bilder!


----------



## WODAN (21. Oktober 2013)

Kuwahades schrieb:


>



Leider hat Niemand Bilder letzten Montag in Winterberg gemacht, hatte das Lambda dabei, jetzt stilecht mit Shiver ;-)


----------



## Kuwahades (21. Oktober 2013)

Hab gerade meins entdeckt 

http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&bi...197&start=0&ndsp=38&ved=1t:429,r:24,s:0,i:164


----------



## WODAN (21. Oktober 2013)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Hab gerade meins entdeckt
> 
> http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&bi...197&start=0&ndsp=38&ved=1t:429,r:24,s:0,i:164


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (25. Oktober 2013)

So, hatte jetzt endlich mal die Muße, mich hinzusetzen und Videoschnipsel aneinander zu schneiden. Hier mal 2 der absoluten Trail-Highlights aus meinem  Vinschgau-Urlaub letzten Monat:

Der Goldseetrail ist landschaftlich einfach ne Wucht. Startpunkt ist die Dreisprachenspitze auf 2850m oberhalb vom Stilfser Joch, dem zweithöchsten Alpenpass. 28km Singletrail am Stück! Fahrtechnisch bis auf ein paar kurze Stellen nicht sonderlich spannend, aber bei der ersten Hälfte herrscht permanent erhöhte Absturzgefahr! Schwindelfrei sollte man sein, dafür wird man mit unglaublich beeindruckender und ständig wechselnder Vegetation und einem freiem Blick auf den mächtigen Ortler entlohnt! 


Das zweite Video ist vom Sunny Benny Trail oberhalb von Latsch, Startpunkt ist die Bergstation St. Martin. Hier werden in kürzester Zeit knapp 1300 Tiefenmeter vernichtet auf einem grandiosen Trail, wo auch einige gebaute Kicker von Matze Grubers Truppe zu finden sind.


----------



## kephren23 (25. Oktober 2013)

ca min. 5 dachte ich erst ein Wolf 

Kameraführung hätte ruhig etwas ruhiger sein können 


nee nee übergeil, gleich mal für nächstes Jahr vormerken .
Schon ganz schöne heikle Stellen dabei.

Und was alles mit dem oldschool bike so geht :d


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2013)

Pohh, ist das fies das anschauen zu müssen

Wieviel Höhenmeter muß man zu dem Goldseegtrail eigentlich komplett einplanen???

G.


----------



## AM_Heizer (25. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht kriegen wir ja mit ein paar Leuten was auf die Reihe, das wär doch ein Ding. Im Vinschgau z.B. war ich noch nicht 
@ hömma : da gehts aber rechts ganz schön weg auf dem Goldseetrail. So hochalpines Zeug hat schon was 

Grüße


----------



## trailterror (25. Oktober 2013)




----------



## hömma (26. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Und was alles mit dem oldschool bike so geht :d



Ja verrückt, oder? Gerade im Vinschgau
sind Nicolais verblüffend diebstahlsicher. Diese dort völlig unbekannte Marke (steht nix in der Bikebravo drüber) geht im Hotel-Abstellraum oder an der Biker-Bar zwischen dem ganzen Plastik und den Leidwills völlig unter.




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wieviel Höhenmeter muß man zu dem Goldseegtrail eigentlich komplett einplanen???




Also wenn zu den verrückten gehörst, die die 48 durchnummerierten Kehren auf der Passstraße mit den Rennrad-Fahrern hochdrücken willst (kann ich nur dringend von abraten), kannst du dafür allein 2000hm einplanen und hast hoffentlich noch genügend Kraft-Reserven für die anstrengende Abfahrt übrig. Auf der Abfahrt macht man mit den zahlreichen Gegenanstiegen nochmal ca 800hm, die sich gegen Ende aber eher wie 1800 hm anfühlen.

Wie sind mit 2 Bikeshuttles hoch und oben dann früh morgens mit 18 Mann gestartet. Mittags kannst du da eh nicht runter, weil dann Wanderer unterwegs sind und ausweichen ist da echt schlecht, wie man sieht.




AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Vielleicht kriegen wir ja mit ein paar Leuten was auf die Reihe, das wär doch ein Ding. Im Vinschgau z.B. war ich noch nicht



Also ich will nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Videos
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Also wenn zu den verrückten gehörst, die die 48 durchnummerierten Kehren auf der Passstraße mit den Rennrad-Fahrern hochdrücken willst (kann ich nur dringend von abraten), kannst du dafür allein 2000hm einplanen und hast hoffentlich noch genügend Kraft-Reserven für die anstrengende Abfahrt übrig. Auf der Abfahrt macht man mit den zahlreichen Gegenanstiegen nochmal ca 800hm, die sich gegen Ende aber eher wie 1800 hm anfühlen.
> 
> Wie sind mit 2 Bikeshuttles hoch und oben dann früh morgens mit 18 Mann gestartet. Mittags kannst du da eh nicht runter, weil dann Wanderer unterwegs sind und ausweichen ist da echt schlecht, wie man sieht.




Ah, super Danke. Genau so eine Information wollt ich hören

G.


----------



## guru39 (27. Oktober 2013)

....... ein wenig Herbststimmung eingefangen 


bitte mit Ton anschauen, der Anfang


----------



## kephren23 (27. Oktober 2013)

sehr schön!
Caiptain Hook


----------



## Dutshlander (27. Oktober 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> ....... ein wenig Herbststimmung eingefangen
> bitte mit Ton anschauen, der Anfang


_zum Ton; hast du irgendwelche Pilze gerauchtoder gegessen ist aber auch nur der anfang gut, darnach ist der geschmacksverirrung aber sowas von.....
Resume; Vid mucke _
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## guru39 (27. Oktober 2013)

das hab ich mir gedacht das da wegen der Mukke was kommt 

mir aber egal... ich find den Song cool


----------



## Freeerider81 (27. Oktober 2013)

Sehr cooles Video!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2013)

Käptain Ahab  Schönes Video, fand die Musik richtig entspannend...so nach einer Tour mit einem Bier in der Hand

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (31. Oktober 2013)

Klasse Rainer und es kann auch mal ruhiger sein
Dafür gibt es hier jetzt 2 ION's untermalt mit Motorhead
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Simbl (31. Oktober 2013)

Schaut lustig aus. Wo issen das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (31. Oktober 2013)

An unserem Hausberg in Dortmund und eine der ältesten DH-Strecken im Pott


----------



## kephren23 (31. Oktober 2013)

fette Runde, ganz schön eng an einigen stellen


----------



## Obstbrot (3. November 2013)

Vorne fahre ich mein ION (in Action)
Netten Tag auf unserer Hausstrecke gehabt


----------



## Dutshlander (3. November 2013)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> Vorne fahre ich mein ION (in Action)


Fallobst-brot _muss ein heiden spass gemacht haben_
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. November 2013)

Schöen Action


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2013)

Ja da hat einer Spaß am Kurvenfahren

G.


----------



## Obstbrot (3. November 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Fallobst-brot _muss ein heiden spass gemacht haben_
> Groetjes D-Lander


geht so  hat nen ordentlichen knall durch den wald getan als ich das holz getroffen hab


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. November 2013)

Schöne Hausstrecke und klasse gefahren
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## zorro68 (10. November 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> An unserem Hausberg in Dortmund und eine der ältesten DH-Strecken im Pott


hi,komme aus Bochum. Wo finde ich den Hausberg in Dortmund? 
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2013)

Erste Schneemannaction am Heimhügel 









G.


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2013)

Das ist eher ein Schneemannpimmel


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2013)

Könnten auch Schneemanneier sein. Die sollen ja angeblich 3 haben 

G.


----------



## Loisl13 (12. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Erste Schneemannaction am Heimhügel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2013)

Hoffe das es euch gefällt


----------



## Martin1508 (12. November 2013)

Nein, ich bin nicht schadenfroh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2013)

Wo du überall rumfährst.....und 2 Laubläser am Lenker montiert wäre bei euren Trails evtl. ne tolle Sache

G.


----------



## Freeerider81 (13. November 2013)

Schönes Video! Da bekommt man Lust aufs Biken bei schönem Herbstwetter!


----------



## gruftidrop (14. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wo du überall rumfährst.....und 2 Laubläser am Lenker montiert wäre bei euren Trails evtl. ne tolle Sache
> 
> G.


Gute Idee!
Manchmal hat man wirklich Probleme den Trail zu finden.


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. November 2013)

Novemberzeit=Jahresfilmzeit
Schon ein paar Eindrücke zusammen geschnippelt
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2013)

Schöner Zusammenschnitt

G.


----------



## trailterror (19. November 2013)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Macht bock aufs bike zu steigen


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2013)

Hab auch mal wieder volle Nucliaction...Steilstufentechnik mal anders  Bildqualität bessert sich auch in der Mitte 




G.


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2013)

@ Jörg 

 

 @www klasse Eindrücke 

lala ist aber absolut nicht mainz


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. November 2013)

@Jörg
einfach geil

 @Rainer
ich komme aus der Ghetto-Schiene einfach nicht raus
Knastleben halt

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Guent (20. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab auch mal wieder volle Nucliaction...Steilstufentechnik mal anders  Bildqualität bessert sich auch in der Mitte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha! Wie geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (20. November 2013)

@WilliWildsau
Schönes Video
  @LB Jörg
 geiler Move und schöne Emotion


----------



## Danlen (21. November 2013)

@_Jörg

Nur Gut !!!! 

_


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2013)

Schön das mein Kurzvideo so ankommt...hab mir ja auch Mühe gegeben

G.


----------



## guru39 (25. November 2013)

Für die die im FAT Fred nicht mitlesen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2013)

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2013)

Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Martin1508 (25. November 2013)

Ihr seid Spezialisten


----------



## dangerousD (25. November 2013)

@gürü

Unterhaltsam. Wackelt aber irgendwie mehr als sonst üblich  Zuviel Luft im Pneu?


----------



## Bodenprobe (25. November 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @gürü
> 
> Unterhaltsam. Wackelt aber irgendwie mehr als sonst üblich  Zuviel Luft im Pneu?



So ist das, wenn man mit 'nem Citybike im Wald rumeiert. Ich denke, dass die innere Stimme auch dauernd genörgelt hat: "Sch...e, hätte ich doch jetzt ein Fully....Gott gib mir jetzt endlich ein Fully....gib's mir jetzt, sofort...."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruftidrop (25. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Für die die im FAT Fred nicht mitlesen



 Na also, geht doch mit der Kapelle !!


----------



## Guent (26. November 2013)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> Na also, geht doch mit der Kapelle !!



Dangä!


----------



## beetle (8. Dezember 2013)

http://mpora.de/videos/AAdnepvclfxb


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2013)

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Dezember 2013)

Ein wahre kunstler.


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. Dezember 2013)

Der Hammer Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (9. Dezember 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> "...gib's mir jetzt, sofort...."



Ja, DAS hat der Gürü wohl gedacht


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2013)

He he...das denke ich immer


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. Dezember 2013)

2 ION's auf den Strecken Rund um Morzine
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## guru39 (10. Dezember 2013)

schmacht  will auch wieder hin. 

Das nächste mal aber mit 650B


----------



## gruftidrop (10. Dezember 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> 2 ION's auf den Strecken Rund um Morzine
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



 Gefällt.

Ich war dieses Jahr meist auf den Strecken von Morgins
unterwegs. Dort war ja wirklich alles in prima Zustand und
top gepflegt.


----------



## Simbl (10. Dezember 2013)

Richtig gut Willi, will da auch mal wieder hin


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2013)

Wieder ist gut...überhaupt mal. Besonders wenn man dann so ein Video sieht
...und daheim die Action gerade auf durchkommen beschränkt wird







G.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Dezember 2013)

PDS Geballer ist doch immer wieder schön


----------



## dangerousD (10. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wieder ist gut...überhaupt mal. Besonders wenn man dann so ein Video sieht
> ...und daheim die Action gerade auf durchkommen beschränkt wird
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür gibt es doch diese neumodischen FAT Bikes  Mit denen fällt das Fahren im Schnee unglaublich leicht, was man so liest...  Weiß gar nicht, warum Du dich da mit Deinem Oldschool-Hobel hochquälst


----------



## trailterror (10. Dezember 2013)

http://vimeo.com/m/81383122


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (11. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wieder ist gut...überhaupt mal. Besonders wenn man dann so ein Video sieht
> ...und daheim die Action gerade auf durchkommen beschränkt wird
> 
> 
> ...



Ach ist der Schnee schön weiss 

Wo war das ? - Oko Ringstraße ?

Muss dringend wieder mal ins Fichtel hoch, falls ich die nächsten 2 Wochen im Job den Vorweihnachts-Wahnsinn noch durchhalte.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2013)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Wo war das ? - Oko Ringstraße ?



Ne, direkt vor der Haustüre im tiefsten Tal.

  @trailterror: Die passende Maschinenbausattelstütze für ein Nicolai 

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Dezember 2013)

@LB Jörg
Hammer, was bei dir schon wieder liegt

Schönen Dank für die netten Rückmeldungen mal wieder

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2013)

Mal ein "etwas anderes" Nicolai Action Video  

ist von 2006


----------



## Joshua60 (17. Dezember 2013)

Ja hoffentlich fällt bei uns mal der Schnee! Die Schlammuphills gehen mir auf den Keks.



rien ne va plus von JoshuaXo auf Flickr

Runter war dann wieder ganz lustig


----------



## wolfi_1 (18. Dezember 2013)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Ja hoffentlich fällt bei uns mal der Schnee! Die Schlammuphills gehen mir auf den Keks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Grün-Gold harmoniert prächtig mit der Fangopackung 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. Dezember 2013)

@guru39
Das finde ich richtig klasse War aber ganz sicher auch viel Arbeit und dafür, dass es von 2006 ist gibt es noch einen extra
Und da es ja um bewegte Bilder geht, sind hier die Nicolai's & Reuber's mal wieder auf der Suche nach dem goldenen Trail
Etappenort diesmal der Gardasee


Allen schöne Feiertage und dicke Geschenke!
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## psc1 (19. Dezember 2013)

@ WilliWildsau: vielen Dank für das schöne SummaryVid vom Lago, jetzt ist mir, so kurz vor Weohnachten, wieder klar warum ich nächsten März/April schon wieder an den See fahren muss ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2013)

Nächstes Jahr komm ich wohl nach Jahren abstinenz auch mal wieder an den See

Der Guru hatte damals scheinbar zuviel Zeit  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (21. Dezember 2013)

http://vimeo.com/m/82368873


----------



## Midgetman (21. Dezember 2013)

Top!


----------



## kephren23 (21. Dezember 2013)

Der Hösel wieder. Sieht immer alles so leicht aus!


----------



## Simbl (21. Dezember 2013)

Klabusterfred hats halt immer noch drauf.


----------



## Kurtchen (21. Dezember 2013)

Sauber!


----------



## 0815p (22. Dezember 2013)

a traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obstbrot (24. Dezember 2013)




----------



## WilliWildsau (31. Dezember 2013)

So zum Jahresende noch ein paar bewegte Bilder von uns
2 ION's, mein altes Schweinchen und ein paar Spielgefährten im Bikepark Winterberg
und hier noch unsere Anfänge von Winterberg
Allen einen guten Rutsch!
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. Januar 2014)

Da ja hier tote Hose ist, mache ich mal weiter mit bewegten Bildern
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Januar 2014)

yes, feine geile strecken gibbet hier im Pott.
Fine done du Wilde Sau


----------



## nillo (6. Januar 2014)

hatta fein gemacht  der willi


----------



## DJT (6. Januar 2014)

Hier zur Jahreszeit passend mit bissl Schnee (von heute)


----------



## Bohlig (11. Januar 2014)

wird wohl zeit mir ne cam zu besorgen, einer der besten Freds überhaupt


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Januar 2014)

@DJT
Auch das Video ist sehr fein und bei dem Berg habe ich etliche schöne Erinnerungen
Und ich habe mal ein wenig in meiner Videoalbum gestöbert und habe erstaunt festgestellt, dass ich mittlerweile 184 Videos hochgeladen habe
Und deswegen hier mal wieder alte Bilder aus Portes du Soleil
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Spletti (11. Januar 2014)

cooles video willi !!!


----------



## Simbl (12. Januar 2014)

Willi kennt sich eben aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschi2007 (12. Januar 2014)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Und ich habe mal ein wenig in meiner Videoalbum gestöbert und habe erstaunt festgestellt, dass ich mittlerweile 184 Videos hochgeladen habe



Dann mach mal schnell die 200 voll!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2014)

Spletti schrieb:


> cooles video willi !!!



Stimmt...macht gleich lust zu fahren

G.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Januar 2014)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @DJT
> Auch das Video ist sehr fein und bei dem Berg habe ich etliche schöne Erinnerungen
> Und ich habe mal ein wenig in meiner Videoalbum gestöbert und habe erstaunt festgestellt, dass ich mittlerweile 184 Videos hochgeladen habe
> Und deswegen hier mal wieder alte Bilder aus Portes du Soleil
> Gruß aus dem Pott!




Sau geiles video! Man was waren die Lenker da noch schmal  Das man/wir damit fahren konnte 
Ich muss unbedingt mal unsere alten PDS Videos raussuchen, das weckt echt Erinnerungen!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Januar 2014)

Dann hier mal was aktuelles (von letztem Oktober) aus dem Endurobereich. Helius AM und AFR... hach, die Bikes sind immer noch


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. Januar 2014)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> Dann mach mal schnell die 200 voll!


 
Ich arbeite daran
Hier ist Nummer 185
 
@Sepprheingauner
Es ist doch einfach klasse, wenn man so viele geniale Momente auf der Festplatte gespeichert hat

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Januar 2014)

Dein Video 185 kostet mich schon wieder Geld auf itunes 
Super Musikauswahl, cooler trip


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2014)

Here we go.

"Born to be Fat"


----------



## Simbl (28. Januar 2014)

Zum Glück war ich da net dabei


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2014)

Macht ja nix... werde das Teil noch öfters mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (28. Januar 2014)

OMG


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2014)




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2014)

Scheint dein neues Lieblingsfahrrad zu sein.

G.


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2014)

So ist es 

Bei Matsch kann man super Fully´s mit jagen


----------



## pratt (28. Januar 2014)

In Deinem Gesicht kann man lesen, dass vorne noch das Schutzblech oder MarshGuard fehlt!


----------



## Joshua60 (28. Januar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> So ist es
> 
> Bei Matsch kann man super Fully´s mit jagen


Aber nur, wenn der Superfullyfahrer net fahren kann 
Irgandwann bin ich schneller als wie Du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (28. Januar 2014)

Nicht solange Guru dein Bike vor jeder Tour "wartet"


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2014)

pratt schrieb:


> ......, dass vorne noch das Schutzblech oder MarshGuard fehlt!



Wenn daheim mal der Klodeckel kaputt ist.....


----------



## kephren23 (28. Januar 2014)

Sehr geil!
Schöner Panzer


----------



## hoschi2007 (28. Januar 2014)

Panzer mit Rotorblatt!


----------



## gruftidrop (28. Januar 2014)

Den Verdacht habe ich auch !!


guru39 schrieb:


> Macht ja nix... werde das Teil noch öfters mitnehmen


da


----------



## Freeerider81 (28. Januar 2014)

Sehr cooles Video, Rainer! Schaut so aus, als ob du mächtig Spaß mit dem FATi hast!


----------



## Team Nicolai (28. Januar 2014)

Hallo

Hatten ein Nettes Wochenende!!






























































Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## kephren23 (28. Januar 2014)

Kein Schnee?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2014)

Dafür scheint die Post abzugehen 

G.


----------



## trailterror (28. Januar 2014)

Klasse Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Januar 2014)

Endlich ist hier mal wieder mehr los
Das "Fatte" Argon ist richtig klasse  und die Bilder vom Bikebauer sind auch der Hammer
Hier noch ein paar bewegte Bilder von uns
2 ION's und ein Transition an einem der ältesten Spots im Dortmunder Umkreis
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Freeerider81 (28. Januar 2014)

Cooler Spot und gut Gefahren! Schönes Video!


----------



## madre (28. Januar 2014)

hey war heute 9 Grad tagsüber bei uns . Ist weit entfernt von Schnee im Augenblick .)


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2014)

Ich liebe solche Videos in dene bergab net getreten wird....das macht lust auf fahren

G.


----------



## f4lkon (29. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich liebe solche Videos in dene bergab net getreten wird....das macht lust auf fahren
> 
> G.



Das Video hat ja auch den Namen "Die alten Männer am Berg!"  *duck und weg*


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2014)

Man braucht schon ein gewisses Alter, um die Weisheit und Technik zu haben, ohne Treten genauso schnell zu sein 

G.


----------



## kephren23 (29. Januar 2014)

Jo geiler WALD, tolles VID


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Februar 2014)

Noch etwas Endurogedöns, damit der thread hier wieder auf Seite 1 kommt:


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2014)

Auch we´nn ich mich nie an Skibrillen mit normalen Helmen gewöhnen werd...schöne Trails 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (9. Februar 2014)

Is das "ENDURO" 
Toll jetzt hab ich lust zu fahren.


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Februar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Is das "ENDURO"
> Toll jetzt hab ich lust zu fahren.



Dann fahr halt. Was hält dich auf? War gestern auch. Richtig eingesaut! Na ja, fällt halt bei meinem Dirty Titan Elox auch nicht weiter auf. Selbst mein Gewichtsverlust wird durch die Dreckkruste am Rad und am Deuterrucksack wieder kompensiert. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich nie mit Trinkflasche fahre, selbst wenn ich könnte. Aber das verstehen die Spacken im Allmountain/Enduro Forum ja nicht.

Egal, Schwamm drüber! Bin wieder in der Weißwein stänker Laune.

Gruss


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Februar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Is das "ENDURO"
> Toll jetzt hab ich lust zu fahren.



Dann fahr halt. Was hält dich auf? War gestern auch. Richtig eingesaut! Na ja, fällt halt bei meinem Dirty Titan Elox auch nicht weiter auf. Selbst mein Gewichtsverlust wird durch die Dreckkruste am Rad und am Deuterrucksack wieder kompensiert. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich nie mit Trinkflasche fahre, selbst wenn ich könnte. Aber das verstehen die Spacken im Allmountain/Enduro Forum ja nicht.

Egal, Schwamm drüber! Bin wieder in der Weißwein stänker Laune.

Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (10. Februar 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Dann fahr halt. Was hält dich auf? War gestern auch. Richtig eingesaut! Na ja, fällt halt bei meinem Dirty Titan Elox auch nicht weiter auf. Selbst mein Gewichtsverlust wird durch die Dreckkruste am Rad und am Deuterrucksack wieder kompensiert. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich nie mit Trinkflasche fahre, selbst wenn ich könnte. Aber das verstehen die Spacken im Allmountain/Enduro Forum ja nicht.
> 
> Egal, Schwamm drüber! Bin wieder in der Weißwein stänker Laune.
> 
> Gruss



Darf/kann ich nicht!, Kein Sport mindestens 4 Wochen noch .


----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2014)

wat los Kephi?


----------



## kephren23 (10. Februar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> wat los Kephi?



Vor 10 Tagen einen kleinen "Eingriff" gehabt, . Sonst alles schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2014)

wasn fürn Eingriff?








Das zweite Bild das ich gefunden hatte...hatte Nippel


----------



## Simbl (10. Februar 2014)

Und das dritte noch n Rüssel


----------



## kephren23 (10. Februar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> wasn fürn Eingriff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 So in etwa


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Februar 2014)

Also im anderen Fred wird gerade über Riemen gesprochen. Rainer, bist du dir sicher, dass du das Bild korrekt gepostet hast?


----------



## kephren23 (10. März 2014)

Zwar kein Nicolai in Action, aber Action bei Nicolai 
*
Geboren auf dem Bauernhof:
Nicolai Bikes*
_Von Ric McLaughlin am 5. März 2014 in MTB Cross Country, MTB Downhill, MTB Freeride_

Wir schauen hinter die Kulissen bei den Meistern der maßgefertigten Mountainbikes.

Nicolai Bikes, im tiefsten Herzen des ländlichen Deutschlands, unterscheidet sich so sehr von „normalen“ Bike-Herstellern, wie man sich nur vorstellen kann. Der Betrieb befindet sich in einem Bauernhof aus dem 19. Jahrhundert und ist leicht zu übersehen. Nur die gelegentlichen Nebelschwaden der frisch aufgetragenen Pulverschichten verraten den Betrieb.

Wer sieht, wie ein Nicolai hergestellt wird, will eines besitzen. Es ist unglaublich, wie viel Detailarbeit und Handwerkskunst bei der Produktion jedes Rahmens aufgewandt werden. Selbst die kleinsten Teile, die schon lange in keinem Katalog mehr auftauchen, werden ordentlich in Schubladen aufgehoben und warten darauf, dass das Bike eines fanatischen Besitzers eine Reparatur benötigt.

Wir durften einen uneingeschränkten Blick in alle Bereiche des Betriebes in Lübbrechtsen werfen und konnten die ersten Stunden im Leben eines Nicolai Bikes miterleben.

Video gibts hier!
http://www.redbull.com/de/de/bike/stories/1331637522315/geboren-auf-dem-bauernhof-nicolai-bikes


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2014)

G.


----------



## trailterror (10. März 2014)




----------



## dr.juggles (10. März 2014)

nice mustaches


----------



## der-gute (10. März 2014)

der Cläuser...


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. März 2014)

Geniale Eindrücke aus Lübbrechtsen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (11. März 2014)

Quality of live


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. März 2014)

So langsam beginnt ja wieder die angenehme Jahreszeit zum biken 
Kleines Probevideo der neuen GoPro mit den Nicolai's und Reuber's auf der allwöchentlichen Hausrunde 
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Dutshlander (22. März 2014)

Schaut mal gut aus, glaub muss mal mitfahren und anschließend ein mit Trinken


----------



## kephren23 (22. März 2014)




----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2014)

Klassische Teilnehmeraufteilung. Bei uns ist auch meist immer einer dabei der im modernen Endurofahrerstyle fährt und ein Laubfrosch 

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (23. März 2014)

.


----------



## Martin1508 (23. März 2014)

Frühlingshafter Versuch das Hüftgold loszuwerden und die Kondition zu bekommen.

Grüße


----------



## dr.juggles (23. März 2014)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> So langsam beginnt ja wieder die angenehme Jahreszeit zum biken
> Kleines Probevideo der neuen GoPro mit den Nicolai's und Reuber's auf der allwöchentlichen Hausrunde
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



top!

war das bei 2:52 ein bier zuviel?


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. März 2014)

Wir hatten nur eins und der Martin war schon wieder in den wärmeren Gefilden unterwegs
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (26. März 2014)

David Graf- ION16 650B

http://www.redbull.com/de/de/bike/stories/1331641537508/feuerroter-flow-mountainbiken-auf-madeira


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. März 2014)

^ das kann natürlich keiner toppen.

Aber bei uns im Rheingau ist es zumindest auch ganz nett 


(kleines Filmchen von der Sonntagstour)


----------



## beetle (31. März 2014)

Stolperbiken mit dem ION 16. Letzte Woche war so schön. Jetzt sitze ich wieder im Büro.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2014)

Hmmh...ist das in Vinschgau einer der Trails? Auch wenn ichs von unten nach oben nie gesehen hab, kommts mir irgendwie bekannt vor 

G.


----------



## beetle (1. April 2014)

Ja, ist im Vinschgau. Schau mal in die Kommentare im Video.

* Schlanders 14er, Schlüsselstellen knacken *
Sieht mal wieder deutlich leichter im Video aus als es war. Jetzt fehlen nur noch 2 Schlüsselstellen am 14er. Den Rest fahr ich durch. Das ist einmal die Kehre, die danach kommt und die schräge Stufe oben. Bei letzterer fehlt mir einfach der Mut.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2014)

Ja dann erinnere ich mich, das ist die Stelle wo ich beim Fahren auf 2  meiner Vordermänner gleichzeitig von oben runterschauen hab können 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (1. April 2014)

Die 14 nach Schlanders runter ist Stolperbiken vom feinsten. Schön knackig understatement-S3. Immer ein paar Gemeinheiten an jeder Ecke. 

Hier ab Minute 6:30 kann man den oberen Teil ansehen. 






Das Stück von mir ist da nicht mehr drauf. Das kommt später. Das gemeine an dem Trail ist, er fängt erst so flowig S1 an und dann kommts dicke.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2014)

Jepp genau, kann ich mich noch gut dran erinnern. Der superflowige Speedwald oben...oder halt in der Mitte, dann steinig und zum Ende hin serpentinig steinig.
Sind damals alle Stellen im Endurorenntempo auf Sicht durchgerast. Mußten ja unserem schnellen Guide folgen. Hatten 3mal 1000 verschieden Tiefenmeter an dem Tag bei dem Veranstalter gebucht. Soviel neue Spitzentrails auf einmal durchrasen, das waren Eindrücke, da waren wir echt vollgepumt mit Glückshormonen dann am Abend  

G.


----------



## hömma (1. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sind damals alle Stellen im Endurorenntempo auf Sicht durchgerast. Mußten ja unserem schnellen Guide folgen. Hatten 3mal 1000 verschieden Tiefenmeter an dem Tag bei dem Veranstalter gebucht. Soviel neue Spitzentrails auf einmal durchrasen, das waren Eindrücke, da waren wir echt vollgepumt mit Glückshormonen dann am Abend
> 
> G.


 
Die selbe Tour hatte ich im September beim selben Anbieter mitgemacht. Zum Glück kam der 14er in der Mitte, sonst hätte der Trip entweder frustig begonnen oder geendet. Von Endurorenntempo konnte da keine Rede sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2014)

Kann sein das das bei uns auch die mittlere Abfahrt war...kann ich aber nimmer genau sagen. Die Erste war auf jedenfall erst ein paar Meter hoch fahren/schieben und dann erstmal in einen küstlich gebauten Trail zu beginn. Hatte auch einen bestimmten Namen, aber ich merk mir nur Trailformen und keinen Namen 

G.


----------



## hömma (1. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kann sein das das bei uns auch die mittlere Abfahrt war...kann ich aber nimmer genau sagen. Die Erste war auf jedenfall erst ein paar Meter hoch fahren/schieben und dann erstmal in einen küstlich gebauten Trail zu beginn. Hatte auch einen bestimmten Namen, aber ich merk mir nur Trailformen und keinen Namen
> 
> G.


OK, dann hatten wir den selben "ersten" Trail, nämlich den Holy Hansen am Nördersberg (andere Talseite). Ist auf jeden Fall ein schön flowiger Kontrast zum 14er. Der dritte Trail an dem Tag war der Sunny Benny, das Video hab ich hier glaub ich schon gepostet:
 
Ansonsten hab ich bis auf den Goldseetrail alles andere brav selbst erklommen. Bei 12 Tagen Aufenthalt darf man auch mal 2 Tage shutteln.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2014)

Genau der Erste hies Holy Hansen 

G.


----------



## beetle (1. April 2014)

Hach... war es im Vinschgau schön.


----------



## trailterror (4. April 2014)

http://vimeo.com/m/90938509


----------



## beetle (4. April 2014)

Schiff.


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. April 2014)

Der Edit vom neuen ION ist schon grandios und die Eindrücke aus dem Vinschgau sind klasse aber fahrtechnisch schon echt krass teilweise. Da muss man sich aber reinarbeiten
Hier sind mal wieder bewegte Bilder von der Hausrunde im Dortmunder Süden um beim Thema zu bleiben
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obstbrot (20. April 2014)




----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2014)

Schönes Video...besonders wenn man gleich danach Radeln geht...fährt 

G.


----------



## beetle (22. April 2014)

Neulich im Vinschgau. Der direkte Weg zur Gondel runter.

Edith sagt: Auf "Gefällt mir" Klicken für Foto des Tages.


----------



## beetle (24. April 2014)

Obriges Bild ist übrigens heute Foto des Tages. Danke an alle die abgestimmt haben.


----------



## beetle (24. April 2014)

doppelt.


----------



## 0815p (25. April 2014)




----------



## 0815p (25. April 2014)




----------



## Zaskar01 (25. April 2014)

Wo du runterrollst, würd ich nicht mal runtergucken.


----------



## 0815p (25. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. April 2014)

sauber


----------



## wolfi_1 (25. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


>



Geht halt nix über schön rauhen Granit !
Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> sauber



Hört sich ja an als ob du schon öfters in der Fränkischen warst 

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (27. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hört sich ja an als ob du schon öfters in der Fränkischen warst
> 
> G.



Wieso Fränkische ?


----------



## Schoschi (27. April 2014)

"Sauber" ist quasi in der lokalen Vertrideszene um Leutenbach eine gängige Bewertung wie man dortzulande die Schlüsselstellen fährt. Genauer gesagt eigentlich die Einzigste....


----------



## krawa (27. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2014)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Wieso Fränkische ?



Die Antwort haste ja schon bekommen 

G.


----------



## Ritzie (27. April 2014)

Unser Schweißer Jens auf seinem Ion 16


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. April 2014)

Hier mal ein altes Helius FR in der Hauptrolle im Winterberger Bikepark 
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. April 2014)

..entspannt
Fahr jetzt auch gleich wieder los

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2014)

Vorsicht, die Bilder jetzt sind nichts für schwache Nerven....und zeigt die Action der letzten zirka 2,5 Jahre   



































































Und der BikeBauer Aufkleber hält genauso wie das Radel  







G.


----------



## Timmy35 (1. Mai 2014)

Das sieht nach artgerechter Haltung aus und macht den Rahmen nur schöner. Nur die ersten Kratzer schmerzen.


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Mai 2014)

Na Jörg, als neu geht der nicht mehr durch. Aber ein Grund mehr, froh zu sein, dass Nicolai wenigsten noch mit ordentlichen Wandstärken arbeitet.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## wolfi_1 (2. Mai 2014)

Hat dein Nucli ein 30.9 er Sitzrohr oder arbeitest Du bei der Moveloc mit Hülse ?
Lg
Wolfgang

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Na Jörg, als neu geht der nicht mehr durch. Aber ein Grund mehr, froh zu sein, dass Nicolai wenigsten noch mit ordentlichen Wandstärken arbeitet.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Martin


 
Der ist nagelneu, das sind alles Unikatkratzer. Extra von Nicolai in Benutztelox eloxieren lassen 
Abgesehen von der Unikatoptik funktioniert alles wie am ersten Tag und ein Carbonbike werd ich mir net so schnell zulegen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2014)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Hat dein Nucli ein 30.9 er Sitzrohr oder arbeitest Du bei der Moveloc mit Hülse ?
> Lg
> Wolfgang
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


 
Hab 31,6 und die Movloc Hülse. Die ist 120mm lang, aber man kann ja noch ein extra Stück Hülse weiter unten anbringen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddiver (2. Mai 2014)

Ich liebäugel ja auch mit der Moveloc. Wie würdest du die Verlängerung der Hülse denn gestalten? Die 120er Hülse am Ende absetzen und ein passendes Verlängerungstück mit entsprechendem Absatz aufstecken und verkleben?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2014)

Einfach irgendwo tiefer ein Stück ranpappen. Ansich könnte man ja von der Einen schon 20mm absägen und das gleich verwenden, wenn man keine zwei kaufen will.

G.


----------



## kephren23 (3. Mai 2014)




----------



## beetle (18. Mai 2014)

Heute mal wieder stolperbiken gewesen.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/35683


----------



## guru39 (20. Mai 2014)

Kurz vorm take-off.


----------



## Simbl (20. Mai 2014)

Subba du Sack


----------



## der-gute (21. Mai 2014)

Foto: alter Sack
Im Album: alter Sack


----------



## Ritzie (31. Mai 2014)




----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. Mai 2014)

Extrem geil 

Macht Bock auf Biken!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (31. Mai 2014)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1632734

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1632826


----------



## guru39 (2. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein total bescheuertes Bild 





Bewegte Bilder dazu gibt es auch


----------



## psychoo2 (2. Juni 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein total bescheuertes Bild
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber der Film dazu is sicher GEIL !!


----------



## guru39 (2. Juni 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Aber der Film dazu is sicher GEIL !!



schau mer mal


----------



## boesA_moench (2. Juni 2014)

Film ist Top!


----------



## guru39 (2. Juni 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (2. Juni 2014)

Subba Viedeooo


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Juni 2014)

^^ will ich sehen!!

Bis dahin könnt ihr euch anschauen, was passiert, wenn man einem AFR Fahrer einen double-korn gibt:


PS: Geiler Streifen Guru, das ging ja schnell


----------



## kephren23 (2. Juni 2014)

Nice Rainer, bei der Dreh-Szene is mir bissl schwummerig geworden, war wohl wieder nen Bier zuviel heut .
Der Steffen ist langsamer seit dem ehr sein Antidote hat 
Und Die Zocchi?



@Sepprheingauner
 doppelkorn scheint gut zu sein!

entspannende Musik!


----------



## Simbl (2. Juni 2014)

Langsamer? Liegt bestimmt an den 26" Rädern


----------



## Martin1508 (3. Juni 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Und Die Zocchi?
> 
> Darf man den Aufnahmen Glauben schenken, so scheint sie prächtig zu funktionieren.
> 
> Grüße


----------



## kephren23 (3. Juni 2014)

stöberst du schon wieder in der Minibar? 

@Simbl

daran wirds liegen


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. Juni 2014)

Beides geile Videos, das letztere gefaellt mir einfach wegen der guten Stimmung die rueber kommt etwas besser, scheint ne sehr coole, lockere Truppe zu sein!


----------



## Ritzie (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

ein Eindrück vom letzten Steilstück des Dirtmasters DH Finals.

Gates-Nicolai Teamfahrer Kivi




Andi vom Conti-Nicolai Team




Martial Arts mit Sven vom Team BikeBauer




Deutsches DH-Urgestein Thorsten Rödl




Nicolai Pulverbeschichtet Daniel wundert sich warum die restlichen Fahrer mit DH-Bikes auf der Endurostrecke unterwegs sind...




Nachwuchsfahrer Jason vom Team BikeBauer


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2014)

....kein Bild vom ION16 Effi beim Rennen geschossen? 

G.


----------



## kephren23 (4. Juni 2014)

Das hatte ja keine Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (4. Juni 2014)

Gut so, je weniger ich es sehe umso besser für den Hausfrieden


----------



## kephren23 (4. Juni 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Gut so, je weniger ich es sehe umso besser für den Hausfrieden



, bin froh das ich sowas nie gefahren bin und werde auch versuchen das nicht zu tun


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2014)

Dachte das Radel ist mitgefahren...war wohl eine Lese- und Bildanguckverwechslungsschwäche meinerseits 

G.


----------



## kephren23 (5. Juni 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dachte das Radel ist mitgefahren...war wohl eine Lese- und Bildanguckverwechslungsschwäche meinerseits
> 
> G.



Der Riemen ergibt doch sowieso keinen Sinn


----------



## trailterror (6. Juni 2014)




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Das hatte ja keine Pedale



Und es scheint doch mitgefahren zu sein und den 2ten Platz bei den Masters gemacht zu haben!?


G.


----------



## kephren23 (8. Juni 2014)

Jo.
Der Wilfred war wohl recht flott darauf unterwegs.


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Juni 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Jo.
> Der Wilfred war wohl recht flott darauf unterwegs.


NL ler eben


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2014)

Ja die sind halt übermotiviert wenns mal endlich wo bergab geht   

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (9. Juni 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja die sind halt übermotiviert wenns mal endlich wo bergab geht
> 
> G.


da ist was wares drann, bin auch schon einige male schneller als mein Rad den berg runter


----------



## kephren23 (18. Juni 2014)

http://mpora.de/videos/AAdtbfpccsx8

super Ergebnisse von den Jungs


----------



## akdmonsters (23. Juni 2014)

Eat. Sleep. Ride. Repeat! This is our second life!






And next week-end It is the beginning of the French DH Cup!
Can't wait!!!


----------



## WODAN (26. Juni 2014)

Feierabend im Garten vom Kumpel


----------



## kephren23 (26. Juni 2014)




----------



## WilliWildsau (1. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie habe ich es länger nicht geschafft hier reinzuschauen und es sind wie immer grandiose Eindrücke hier 
Freitag geht es nach 7 Jahren Pause auch mal wieder nach Morzine und da dort auch 2 ION's mit dabei sind, werde ich ganz sicher auch ein paar Eindrücke für den Thread davon mitbringen 
Und um beim Thema zu bleiben hier ein Helius ST vor mir auf einem unserer schönsten Hometrails
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzie (6. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute, 

hier mal wieder Fotos von unserem Pulverbeschichter und Schweizer Taschenmesser Daniel und unserem Schweißer Jens.


























Schönen Sonntag noch,
Moritz


----------



## pfalz (6. Juli 2014)

Einmal miese Quali, da aus nem Video ausgeschnitten


----------



## WODAN (6. Juli 2014)

@pfalz: 

Die Nicolai Jungs sind aber auch gut dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2014)

Schönschön 

G.


----------



## kephren23 (6. Juli 2014)

schöne Bilder!
Bild zwei ist mal die volle Federwegsausnutzung.


----------



## psychoo2 (7. Juli 2014)

Die volle Federwegsausnutzung hatte ich am WE in Saalbach :-D


----------



## Team Nicolai (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo

Am Wochenende haben wir unser neues EFFI getestet!!
Noah war sehr zufrieden, wir werden es am Wochenende in Bad Wildbad Einsetzten!!































Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2014)

³..... usw.

G.


----------



## AM_Heizer (8. Juli 2014)

Jo, sehr geil ! 
Könnt ihr schon was zu der Gabel sagen ?


----------



## psychoo2 (11. Juli 2014)

Bike&Beats Festival 2k14 in Saalbach Hinterglemm mit 2 ION´s !

23min...Wenn es mal bisserl länger sein darf :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Juli 2014)

Gerade in parallelem Forum gefunden


----------



## b0nsei (14. Juli 2014)

War echt Geil in saalbach!!!

Aber wenn ma so in de menge geschaut hat könnt ma fast meinen wir waren die einzigen mit an nicolai!!! 
Sehr schade!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2014)

Wohl das erstes ION 20 am Kreuzberghaus ( oder Kreuzsteinhaus  )






1000 Hms ...Tms feinste Trailabfahrt zu später Stunde nach GAP runter 






G.


----------



## kephren23 (20. Juli 2014)




----------



## Deleted168745 (20. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wohl das erstes ION 20 am Kreuzberghaus ( oder Kreuzsteinhaus  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kreuzeck!... -Haus ;-)


----------



## b0nsei (20. Juli 2014)

Sauber Sauber! Ion20 tourenbike


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. Juli 2014)

Ein paar Eindrücke aus Portes du Soleil


















Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2014)

Uiui...hoffentlich wars wenigstens einigermaßen warm dazu 

G.


----------



## raschaa (21. Juli 2014)

JoJo in PdS kann man schon ordentlich schlamm fahren wenn man die richtige woche erwischt  besonders spannend bei solchen verhältnissen, die local trails im unteren abschnitt der super morzine seite... oder gleich rüber nach Champery


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (24. Juli 2014)

Hier sind noch bewegte Bilder aus Morzine 
[/QUOTE]
@LB Jörg 
Warm war es nur in der ersten 2 Tagen und dann kam die Schlechtwetterfront
Aber wir haben trotzdem ordentlich Spaß gehabt
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## mindeekv (5. August 2014)

ich und meine Nicolai UFO ST


----------



## Team Nicolai (7. August 2014)

Hallo

Anbei ein paar Bilder vom GDC in Ilmenau.
































Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2014)

Hast net noch auch ein Video vom Skiflughang gemacht 

G.


----------



## SirBsod (13. August 2014)

Mal ein Foto von mir auf meinem Helius Am.. 
Ist vielleicht nicht so spektakulär wie 10 Minuten Airtime-Sprünge die hier gepostet werden.. aber mal so als kleiner Beweis das ichs mir nicht als Eisdielen-Bomber aufgebaut hab


----------



## Dutshlander (13. August 2014)

abereinClownsanzug war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (13. August 2014)

Ich will auch wieder Ätschnnn mittem Ion machen  Nunja, morgen kommt die MT7 dran. Erste Parkplatztests an nem anderen Rad  haben mich überzeugt


----------



## raschaa (13. August 2014)

Ooooh, da hätte ich gerne ein bericht wie sich die MT7 macht... irgendwie trauere ich heute noch meiner Gustl nach


----------



## SirBsod (13. August 2014)

Hast du Erfahrungen mit der aktuellen Saint?Würd mich interessieren wie die MT7 sich im Vergleich zur Saint schlägt.

@Dutshlander Das isn Trikot von Platzangst,war für 29€ im Sonderangebot.Da is für mich das Muster zweitrangig ;-)


----------



## Simbl (13. August 2014)

Alsssooo, die neue Saint (820) vom Ion 16 kommt ans Antidote da die alte Saint (810) nun nach 4 Jahren in Rente darf. Die MT7 wirds da schwer haben aber erste Bremsversuche mit einer gerade erst montierten MT7 lassen auf eine Top Bremse hoffen. Im Gelände wird der Bremstest leider noch warten müssen da die Heilung meines Kahnbeinbruches schleppend verläuft.


----------



## SirBsod (13. August 2014)

Aua,na dann gute Besserung.Schreib wenn du einen Vergleich hast,ich hab an meinem Helius die Saint M820 und bin ganz zufrieden,auch wenn ich ab und an das Gefühl hab dass da noch Luft nach oben ist.Daher potentielles Interesse an der MT7


----------



## Simbl (13. August 2014)

Danke wird bestimmt. Das einzige Manko was mir bisher an der MT7 auffiel ist das man nicht die kleinsten Hände haben sollte. Die Hebelversteller lassen sich nicht sehr weit in Richtung Lenker reindrehn


----------



## guru39 (14. August 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> Ooooh, da hätte ich gerne ein bericht wie sich die MT7 macht... irgendwie trauere ich heute noch meiner Gustl nach



Moin AMO,

hab die jetzt auch drauf. Scheint so als hätte Magura endlich wieder ne Bremse für Männer im Portfolio 



BTT


----------



## dergabbagandalf (17. August 2014)

Schön war es in den Dolmiten



Rifugio Nuvolau





 
Irgendein Bach

Immer wieder ein Erlebnis mit dem Ion 16 unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## barbarissima (17. August 2014)

Da kommt Neid auf   Die Dolomiten sind einfach perfekt


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2014)

So, nachdem der Ray seine Golfschläger mal wieder zur Seite gelegt hat und wieder zum Rad und zur Kamera greift, gibts auch mal wieder ein Foto von meinem Effi im dunklen Wald.






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (28. August 2014)




----------



## trailterror (28. August 2014)

Geiles Bild, fette Action.

Huihuihui sieht heftig aus


----------



## kephren23 (28. August 2014)

Er ist bestimmt mit Seilen an die Baüme gespannt .

Ich würde mich da wohl nicht runter trauen, aber muss man auch vor sich sehen, das ist ja immer noch was anderes.


----------



## Zaskar01 (28. August 2014)

Die Kamera ist 78 Grad gedreht?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2014)

Naja, ihr wißt ja auf Fotos schauts immer flacher aus 
Wobei der Angstfaktor bei der Sache nicht an der Steilheit liegt, sondern an dem nur 4m langen Auslauf der danach zum Anhalten zur Verfügung steht. Was es irgendwie echt zur Nervensache macht einen Fehler oben an der Einfahrt zu begehen

Hab auch extra mein 10Jahre altes gelbes Wade Simons Shirt rausgekramt, damits der Ray es net ganz so schwer hat...schwarz mag er net beim Fotografieren im dunklen Wald

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2014)

Was farbenfrohes ist auch noch rausgekommen 







G.


----------



## Starkbier (29. August 2014)

Richtig geil! Ist das beides mal der selbe Fels?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2014)

Ne, ist von oben gesehen eine Harvesterspur weiter rechts und die entgegengesetzte Himmelsrichtung 

G.


----------



## acid-driver (29. August 2014)

Fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b0nsei (29. August 2014)

Geile Szene schaut richtig fett aus!


----------



## guru39 (29. August 2014)

geiler Shit Jörg


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2014)

Danke an alle  

Mal schauen wenn der Ray wieder Zeit hat, aber die Golfsaison scheint ja vorbei zu sein

G.


----------



## Ray (30. August 2014)

Nachdem Du nun Dein Hochkantbild posten durfest kommt mein Favorit


----------



## Dutshlander (30. August 2014)

Uiiii das wird doch wohl ein FDW werden


----------



## WODAN (2. September 2014)

Kleine Runde in Winterberg, keine große Action, aber ein paar Schnappschüsse:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2014)

Das Vorgängermodel zu meinem ...

G.


----------



## WODAN (2. September 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das Vorgängermodel zu meinem ...
> 
> G.



Falsch! EVO ist EVO und bliebt ein Mythos 
Das Effi ist geil, aber kein EVO


----------



## kephren23 (2. September 2014)

und es rollt und rollt und rollt....


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. September 2014)

Einfach eine richtig geile Maschine das EVO


----------



## WODAN (3. September 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Einfach eine richtig geile Maschine das EVO


Danke!

Ich hatte/habe einige DH-Bikes neben dem EVO gehabt (2x ION20, 1x ION18, 2x Lambda), aber ich gebe es nicht mehr her.

Wobei ich schon beim Effigear schwach werden könnte, leider momentan zu wenig Zeit um mich in Todtnau und CO rumzutreiben


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. September 2014)

@LB Jörg 
Klasse Bilder   
und da es ja um Bilder geht hier, mal ein paar neue Bilder aus Frankreich mit 2 ION's 
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Ritzie (6. September 2014)

Daniel fühlt einem Ion 16 Mojo auf den Zahn


----------



## trailterror (6. September 2014)

Geiler Shot.

Ist ein Mojo dieser elend langer flacher tiefer custom Truck?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2014)

...und was ist da auf dem Lenker montiert???

@willi....: Bis zur Minute 2.30 hab ich mir noch gedacht. Ah, diesmal geschafft nur bei Trockenheit zu fahren 

G.


----------



## Joshua60 (24. September 2014)

Mit Steillandungen bin ich jetzt nicht auf Anhieb warm geworden. Wird aber schon noch! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (25. September 2014)

gutes video für fahrtechnik analyse  du musst zentraler über'm bike bleiben, warst zu weit hinten, vorderrad zu sehr entlastet und dann isses weggeschmiert... gleich noch mal droppen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2014)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Mit Steillandungen bin ich jetzt nicht auf Anhieb warm geworden. Wird aber schon noch! ;-)



Nicht warm geworden???...Das ists dir auf Anhieb kurzfristig wahrscheinlich richtig heiß geworden  

G.


----------



## Joshua60 (25. September 2014)

Bin wirklich sehr froh, dass die Gopro lief. Ohne die Bilder wäre der Kullerer schwer zu verpacken gewesen, weil es doch rasch zu Boden ging. Aber ich bin gleich darauf wenigstens den kleinen Drop nochmal gesprungen. Allerdings war die Feinmotorik doch dahin, war sowieso gegen Ende des Kurses. Aber beim nächsten Mal weis ich wie es geht und dann gibt es ja noch den Drop ganz links


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. September 2014)

lass dir doch mal probehalber einen 40 mm Vorbau montieren... Ich finde man hat dann für so Sachen wesentlich mehr Sicherheit und Kontrolle. Macht das Rad weniger nervös und besser zu kontrollieren. Nur ein Vorschlag!


----------



## Joshua60 (25. September 2014)

Danke für den Tipp, aber egal wie lange der Vorbau ist: wer beim Ausfedern den Angstbremser macht, mault sich halt. Der Speed erhöht sich bei der Landung "überraschend" stark. Das muss man auf dem DH-Eprom einbrennen. Lesson learnt


----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2014)

Sollt ja nur ein Ruckeltest sein, aber nach 27 "Gefällt mir"`s hab ichs dann doch net gleich wieder gelöscht 


G.


----------



## AM_Heizer (27. September 2014)

Ab auf die Rampage !


----------



## Joshua60 (27. September 2014)

Schade, mit tabaquark kann ich keine Videos sehen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Triple F (27. September 2014)

@LB Jörg: Geilon! 

@Joshua60: Oben rechts auf die drei Punkte klicken - - > Web-Ansicht (öffnen bspw. mit Chrome oder anderem Browser) - - > dann öffnet sich der Thread (allerdings auf der ersten Seite).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (27. September 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sollt ja nur ein Ruckeltest sein, aber nach 27 "Gefällt mir"`s hab ichs dann doch net gleich wieder gelöscht



Du bist ja völlig irre.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2014)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Du bist ja völlig irre.



Das nehm ich mal als Kompliment  

G.


----------



## beetle (29. September 2014)




----------



## guru39 (29. September 2014)

Gestern in Beefee 




*Pic by Swanyfied*


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2014)

Warst mit 100% bei der Sache 

G.


----------



## guru39 (29. September 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. September 2014)

Und noch welche 









2009




2014




Meine Kurventechnik ist scheinbar immer noch so schoiße wie damals


----------



## der-gute (29. September 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


>



DAS sieht komisch aus...LW 72°


----------



## guru39 (29. September 2014)

74


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. September 2014)

Argon Action, wie immer uncut und ohne Mucke


----------



## hoschi2007 (30. September 2014)

Musstest du dich 2009 noch mit der Schulter am Baum abstützen um in der Steilkurve nicht umzukippen?

...sieht auf dem Bild so aus


----------



## Seneca02 (1. Oktober 2014)

Woa, besonders der Trail ab Min 14 hats ja mal echt in sich!


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Oktober 2014)

Wie immer klasse Eindrücke hier 
@LB Jörg
Wirklich heftig  
und "Borussen-Rainer" kommt auch gut  
und hier das ION 16 650B vor mir in den Wäldern rund um Schwerte 
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Oktober 2014)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Woa, besonders der Trail ab Min 14 hats ja mal echt in sich!


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Oktober 2014)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Woa, besonders der Trail ab Min 14 hats ja mal echt in sich!


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Oktober 2014)

Schön daß Dir der Asphaltschluss gefällt. Ich fand den Geländeteil deutlich spannender.
Und jetzt troll Dich ins Rennradforum oder sonstwo hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. Oktober 2014)

heute...Stilfser Joch...Tibet Trail

26 und 29 kann es nebeneinander geben!


----------



## WODAN (8. Oktober 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Schön daß Dir der Asphaltschluss gefällt. Ich fand den Geländeteil deutlich spannender.
> Und jetzt troll Dich ins Rennradforum oder sonstwo hin



Das nächste Video vielleicht doch schneiden?


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Oktober 2014)

War Direktupload noch im Urlaub.
Wayne interessieren bei einem 16 Minuten und 600hm Trail schon die letzten anderthalb Minuten Asphalt


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Oktober 2014)

Zwei ION's heute in Willingen 















Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2014)

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. Oktober 2014)

Steht heute zur Auswahl zum Foto des Tages 



Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## guru39 (13. Oktober 2014)

Habs gesternt  Das Bild hat es aber auch verdient


----------



## Jack22001 (24. Oktober 2014)

von 2011 - Swiss Nicolai treffen. Haben aber nur 3 Leute zusammen bekommen:Mzaskar, Rechtsbremser und meine Wenigkeit bzw. Helius AM, Helius AFR und mein Bass:


----------



## beetle (28. Oktober 2014)

Halte mich ja zur Zeit in Kalifornien auf. Mit einer meiner Lieblings-Trails ist Sawpit im Soquel Demonstration Forest - Kurz Demo. Der Trail macht einfach nur Laune. Super schön gebaut und eigentlich immer viel Grip unterm Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (28. Oktober 2014)

Bei den GravityPilots Vereinsmeisterschaften in Stromberg-NoJokes, schnellster ü50


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2014)

nät schlächt für son alten Sack


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Oktober 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> Bei den GravityPilots Vereinsmeisterschaften in Stromberg-NoJokes, schnellster ü50



Lass mich raten - Du warst der Einzige Ü50?


----------



## kephren23 (28. Oktober 2014)

Oder alle anderen Ü50 waren auch schon Ü70.


----------



## raschaa (28. Oktober 2014)

nöööp, gab noch einen weiteren ü50  aber ca. 30 u50 hinter mir  aber egal, fands Bild gut...


----------



## barbarissima (28. Oktober 2014)

War auch mein erster Gedanke: "Wie viele Ü50 werden wohl angetreten sein?" 
Cooles Fotto ....und saubere Leistung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (28. Oktober 2014)

beetle schrieb:


> Halte mich ja zur Zeit in Kalifornien auf. Mit einer meiner Lieblings-Trails ist Sawpit im Soquel Demonstration Forest - Kurz Demo. Der Trail macht einfach nur Laune. Super schön gebaut und eigentlich immer viel Grip unterm Reifen.



In Kalifornien sieht´s irgendwie aus wie hier


----------



## beetle (28. Oktober 2014)

Gibt halt auch Bäume im Wald. Aber ganz andere.


----------



## barbarissima (28. Oktober 2014)

Ja nö, dann lohnt sich´s ja auf jeden Fall  Und Sonne haben sie ja offensichtlich auch


----------



## JohVir (3. November 2014)

Moin,
heut mal was von mir. Nachdem ich nach großer Hysterie am Freitag mit last-minute-brake-mount-fräsen an der Hochschule mein Ion 20 in der Wurzelpassage abholen konnte, konnte ich am Sonntag das Top Wetter nutzen und in Heidelberg auf der Hausstrecke den neuen Bock einreiten.


----------



## Larsen_TT (4. November 2014)




----------



## kephren23 (11. November 2014)




----------



## Timmy35 (11. November 2014)

Das Rad steht gerade in der Stocklist. Wenn man es kauft, kann man aber nicht sagen, es liegt am Material, wenn man nicht fahren kann.


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. November 2014)

Bei dem Thema ü50 habe ich auch noch ein paar Eindrücke 
So langsam werden die Aufnahmen aus 2014 verarbeitet und hier kommt der erste Zusammenschnitt
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## guru39 (13. November 2014)

sehr geil!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2014)

..und alles trocken diesmal 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (21. November 2014)

Da ja @guru39  und ich zur Schwarz/Weiß-Fotochallenge eingeladen wurden,
stelle ich meine Nicolai Bilder hier auch noch Rainer hat ja vielleicht auch noch ein paar



























Allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## guru39 (21. November 2014)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Da ja @guru39  und ich zur Schwarz/Weiß-Fotochallenge eingeladen wurden,
> stelle ich meine Nicolai Bilder hier auch noch Rainer hat ja vielleicht auch noch ein paar



Leider nicht, hab aber extra eins gemacht


----------



## guru39 (23. November 2014)

Heute am Hausberg. Fahrer @JohVir


----------



## JohVir (24. November 2014)

Danke für die Aufnahme Guru


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2014)

gerne doch.


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Dezember 2014)

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## kephren23 (11. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (11. Dezember 2014)

Wow, sehr schöne Fotos! 
Auch die Schwarz/ Weiß Bilder sind super.
Danke dafür.
Gruß und happy trails!


----------



## wildbiker (13. Dezember 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


>


Kennsch.. Den Rumhopser... sind zur Nicolaus-Bikesession zsammen gefahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (13. Dezember 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


>



sehr geil


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2014)

Wie immer supa 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2014)

Auch mal ein Schwarzweißfoto...aber ohne technische Tricks. Nur mit Hilfe des plötzlichen Wetterumsturzes  ...dafür ganz ohne Aktion 








G.


----------



## mhubig (28. Dezember 2014)

Heute bei Bad Herrenalb: ca. 25cm Neuschnee und ein grünes Nicolai:


----------



## mhubig (29. Dezember 2014)

Weils ja "in Aktion" heist ...


----------



## dergabbagandalf (30. Dezember 2014)

Bei uns am Niederrhein war eindeutig weniger Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (13. Januar 2015)

Hier mal das Intro zu unserem Jahresfilm 2014 
Gruß aus dem Pott


----------



## guru39 (13. Januar 2015)

Freu mich schon auf den Film.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2015)

Jepp, wird wohl nicht lange auf sich warten lassen 

Effi und Nucli gestern vor verschlossener Kaffeestation...maximal schlimmster Tourenvorfall...ein Super MST sozusagen







G.


----------



## trailterror (14. Januar 2015)

Ist doch dein nucli?
Haste das schöne teil verliehn oder verkauft?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2015)

Verkauft   ...natürlich nicht, natürlich nur ausgeliehen..tsss  
Der Fahrer ist aber nur leichte Räder gewöhnt gewesen und war dementsprechend fertig nach den 35km, auf teilweise sehr weichen Wegen. Hat immer nur was von Panzer und er kann morgen keinen Meter klettern und so gesprochen 

Dummerweise hab ich gearde bemerkt das die Spannschraube der Hinterachsklemmung weg ist

G.


----------



## WODAN (14. Januar 2015)

Geniale Bikes, Jörg. 
Welche Reifen/Felgen Kombi fährst Du gerade auf dem Nucleon?


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. Januar 2015)

@guru39 
@LB Jörg 
Liest man doch immer wieder gerne und Jörg deine Black Beautys sind schon Hammer
Den Film lade ich wie immer in kleinen Episoden hoch, da man es sich so besser anschauen kann in der heutigen Zeit
Aber irgendwie fehlt mir ein wenig die Zeit im Moment und um beim Thema zu bleiben, hier noch ein Schwarz/Weiß-Bild aus Willingen



Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2015)

WODAN schrieb:


> Geniale Bikes, Jörg.
> Welche Reifen/Felgen Kombi fährst Du gerade auf dem Nucleon?



Nachdem sich für längere Tourensachen am Effi die Kombi Syntace W40 und 2,75er Surly Dirt Wizard als top herausgestellt hat, hab ich mir den Reifen am Nucli, auf die Supra 30, auch aufgezogen.
Mein vorheriger Rollerreifensatz war ja der 2,6er, bzw. 2.4er Ardent, aber der Surly rollert besser und ist bei Nässe auch nicht schlechter...heißt bei Nässe muß man genauso aufpassen wie beim Ardent 
Und der 26+ Surly schaut einfach brutal gut aus auf dem Rad  ...und der Bremsgrip auf steilem Waldboden ist der Hammer.

Ach und nebenbei, die bei Schnee Hochfahreigenschaften sind auch nommal ein ganzes Stück besser zu anderen Reifen.

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. Januar 2015)

So, die Vatertagsrunde habe ich schon einmal hochgeladen 
Gruß Jens!


----------



## guru39 (14. Januar 2015)

sehr geschmeidige Mukke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (16. Januar 2015)

Weiter im Programm 
Es kommt Morzine
Gruß Jens!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2015)

Getschillte Athmosphäre ...wie immer halt 

G.


----------



## trailterror (16. Januar 2015)




----------



## WilliWildsau (16. Januar 2015)

Marco Hösel ist der Hammer 
Und von uns kommt auch die nächste Episode
Da das Hackengas im Video noch in Lübbrechtsen gebaut wurde, darf das Filmchen vielleicht ja noch hier rein
90sec. Kurzedit aus dem Hauswald
Gruß Jens!


----------



## pfalz (18. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> maximal schlimmster Tourenvorfall...ein Super MST sozusagen



MST...muss ich mir merken


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. Januar 2015)

Und weiter mit den Hausrunden 
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Andiduro (21. Januar 2015)

Ein wenig Action vom Alpencross am Fimberpass


----------



## dergabbagandalf (22. Januar 2015)

Schönes Bild. Als ich dort war, war noch Wasser im Fluss. Das über die Brücke fahren musste ich mir da 2 mal überlegen...


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Januar 2015)

Und der nächste Teil 
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Januar 2015)

Und weiter im Programm 
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. Februar 2015)

Die letzte Episode kommt aus Willingen 
Gruß Jens!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2015)

Schönes Video  ...hab ich irgendwie voll übersehen.

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. Februar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schönes Video  ...hab ich irgendwie voll übersehen.
> 
> G.


Danke Jörg 
Hat es ja sogar zum "VDW" im Forum geschafft 
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2015)

Habs letzte Woche gerade mal zum Effiversenken der Woche gschafft 








G.


----------



## Botje (21. März 2015)

Kein Nicolai's in action seit 19ten Feb oder habe ich das neue Thread vermisst? 






One hand-wheelie mit Handy Foto.. Leider nicht das beste Bild aber das einzige das ich habe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. März 2015)




----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2015)

Na also, geht doch mit der Aktion hier. Setz ich auch gleich noch eins nach... 







G.


----------



## trailterror (22. März 2015)

Jörg signature move


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (22. März 2015)

und jetzt die Stütze runter...


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2015)

geile Gabel ist wohl neu.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2015)

Nur Scherzkekse hier  

Top Bikebouldergabel, mußt ich heute wieder feststellen 

G.


----------



## Maxed (22. März 2015)

Fichtelboulderaction von heute


----------



## guru39 (26. März 2015)

DH in Heidelberg.


----------



## boesA_moench (26. März 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> DH in Heidelberg.



guru39: bestes Interview! Heidelberg rules


----------



## dangerousD (26. März 2015)

Dicker  für Rainer, die Stimme der Vernunft! Sehr eloquent und doch authentisch, sümmbaadisch wie immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (26. März 2015)

nur....was sollte dieser Schwenk im Büro?
Nüsse? Fenster? Hund?



Aber Gürü is unser Held...Danke dafür!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. März 2015)

Komme gerade in die Garage und was sehe ich?
Haben sich's meine beiden Schätze auf 'ner Decke gemütlich gemacht, alten Leinensack übergelegt und.... kuscheln!
Mann, wenn die jetzt nicht verhütet haben!?


----------



## Joshua60 (30. März 2015)

das gibt einen genoppten Dackelschneider!


----------



## Timmy35 (30. März 2015)

Das ist bestimmt auch so entstanden:





Ist das serotta aus Titan?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (30. März 2015)

@Joshua60: Gegen ein _*Nicorotta *_Crossrad hätte ich nix einzuwenden! 
Andererseits sieht das Serotta auch öfter unbefestigte Wege. Und seit den "Roadbike Party" Videos von Martyn Ashton weiß ja auch Jeder, was Rennräder und deren Laufräder/ Reifen so aushalten.
￼Würde sogar Stollenreifen aufziehen, wenn sie durch die Stiletto passen würden.

@Timmy35: Ja, 99er Legend Ti. Und ich hatte mal die Ehre, Ben Serotta( und Joe Breeze, Chris deKerf,..)kennen zu lernen- 1994 in Winterberg, bei einem Bike Action Präsentiations Wochenende( inkl.Mtb.-Tour)
Das war gut!
Grüße, Maik.


----------



## pratt (3. April 2015)

Hatte eine unangenehme Landung > da Pedal abgeSram't


----------



## der-gute (3. April 2015)

Carbon am Bergabbike is halt der perfekte Werkstoff


----------



## Simbl (3. April 2015)

Haja neues Loch rein kann man se noch benutzen


----------



## pfalz (3. April 2015)

@der-gute habs mir grad so verkniffen

Problem der CAI-Restfestigkeit in diesem Fall eindeutig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (3. April 2015)




----------



## beetle (5. April 2015)

Heute mal wieder in Pacifica unterwegs gewesen. Crack, XXX, Miles und Boyscout gefahren.











Interessant ist, dass Nicolai in Cali recht bekannt ist. Keiner hat eins vorher in freier Wildbahn gesehen. Um Santa Cruz scherrt sich hier keine Sau, bei Nicolai flippen manche Amis aus.


----------



## 0815p (10. April 2015)




----------



## 0815p (10. April 2015)




----------



## WilliWildsau (10. April 2015)

Boah, habe ich hier schon lange nicht mehr reingeschaut
Wie immer schöne Eindrücke hier, aber es war auch ziemlich ruhig
@guru39 
Richtig klasse der Bericht und es zeigt mal wieder eindrucksvoll, was alles gemeinsam auf die Beine gestellt werden kann, wenn die richtigen Menschen aufeinander treffen
Und um beim Thema zu bleiben auch wieder bewegte Bilder mit kurzer Kleidung aus dem Ruhrpott!
 
Allen viel Spaß auf dem Bike!
Gruß Jens!


----------



## trailterror (10. April 2015)

@peter metz

Ich seh du hast in die 136FW position umgehangen, interessant. Vivid air in der 136er, bleibts so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (10. April 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> @peter metz
> 
> Ich seh du hast in die 136FW position umgehangen, interessant. Vivid air in der 136er, bleibts so?


ja bleibt so, komm gut zurecht mit den was ich fahr


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. April 2015)

Auf den trockenen Trails macht es doch immer noch am meisten Spaß 
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## beetle (17. April 2015)

Hier mal wieder ein kleines Video aus Santa Cruz, UCSC. Genau der Magic Carpet Trail. Das Ding macht echt Laune.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (18. April 2015)

Auf der heutigen Tour entstanden.


----------



## pratt (21. April 2015)

Frank Schneider mit seinem Argon FR Gates Singelspeed


----------



## trailterror (27. April 2015)




----------



## raschaa (27. April 2015)

Respekt! Ich glaube von Frau Meyer werden wir noch einiges zu sehen bekommen^^


----------



## Ritzie (28. April 2015)

Daniel testet sein neues Teambike.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2015)

Absolutes Topfoto 

Ich hab wie meistens nur Statistikfotos von Action 
Stellt euch einfach das Effi vor. Liegt jetzt auf Platz 1 von allen Nicolais (und Getrieberädern...und Riemenrädern ), was Tiefenmeter und Trailanzahl an 1Tag je im Vinschgau gemacht wurden  ...also schoh ausreichend für den Thread


----------



## trailterror (1. Mai 2015)

Knapp 13 Stunden und 173 km an einem tag?

Jeweils immer mit lift hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Knapp 13 Stunden und 173 km an einem tag?
> 
> Jeweils immer mit lift hoch?



Die ersten 3 verschiedenen Trails waren Lift, man darf nur bis 9Uhr dort, der Rest Vinschgaubikeshuttle. 
Eine exakte aufgeteilte Auswertung hab ich noch nicht, der Aufzeichnungsprofi ist jetzt noch am Gardasee 
Aber zirka 70-80km Trail, ca 10-15km Radweg und der Rest Lift und Auto.
Warte selber auf die exakten Werte 

G.


----------



## trailterror (1. Mai 2015)

Krass


----------



## andi.f.1809 (1. Mai 2015)

und wieso dürfen die Lifte nur bis um neun benutzt werden? kommen danach die Wanderer oder wie:-D
gibt es dann extra einen autoshuttleservice, was kostet der denn?

Gruß andi


----------



## Timmy35 (1. Mai 2015)

Bei mir fand die Action heute mal wieder auf der Straße statt. Nachdem mein Argon vor 2 Wochen seine Geburtsstätte besuchen durfte, ging es diesmal genau um das Qlf-Tal herum:


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Mai 2015)

Darf man fragen welche Software/Webseite zur Auswertung genutzt wurde... 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy35 (1. Mai 2015)

Bei mir rubiTrack 3


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2015)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> und wieso dürfen die Lifte nur bis um neun benutzt werden? kommen danach die Wanderer oder wie:-D
> gibt es dann extra einen autoshuttleservice, was kostet der denn?
> 
> Gruß andi



Jepp, ist das Konzept dort, gutes Konzept. Danach darf man glaub ich am Abend nommal.
Was einmal fahren kostet weiß ich nicht
Hatten das "Projekt 10" geordert...ist dann halt 11 drauß geworden 

@trailterror: So richtig krass war der Staub  Hat die letzten 2 Monate dort nur einen Tag geregnet...und das war der Tag danach 
Aber so kann man wenigsten mal die Nicolaischrift am Rahmen lesen 






G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2015)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Bei mir fand die Action heute mal wieder auf der Straße statt. Nachdem mein Argon vor 2 Wochen seine Geburtsstätte besuchen durfte, ging es diesmal genau um das Qlf-Tal herum:
> Anhang anzeigen 382790




  

Genau so ne Runde kommt bei mir nächste Woche dran, wenns Wetter sich zum Guten ändert. Aber nur 70-80km, mein Rad hat mehr Gewicht 

G.


----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2015)

Die Gondel nach St. Martin is aber nich sooo billig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (5. Mai 2015)

Habe mein AC, welches ich Ende letzten Jahres hier im BM erworben habe, endlich mal artgerecht ausgeführt. Sonst gewann bei der Auswahl für die Trails immer das HT, ein Dartmoor Hornet.


----------



## Ritzie (5. Mai 2015)




----------



## guru39 (5. Mai 2015)

geiles Bild Moritz


----------



## WilliWildsau (5. Mai 2015)

Wir haben schon mal für unsere Vatertagsrunde vorgefühlt
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## rattinio_ks (6. Mai 2015)

Aktuelles aus Bozen.


----------



## rattinio_ks (6. Mai 2015)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> und wieso dürfen die Lifte nur bis um neun benutzt werden? kommen danach die Wanderer oder wie:-D
> gibt es dann extra einen autoshuttleservice, was kostet der denn?
> 
> Gruß andi


Ich fand in Goldrain/Latsch z.B. den "Holy Hansen" sehr angenehm. Aber auch der "Chilli" war cool. Vom Rest habe ich mir die Namen bzw. Nummern nicht gemerkt. Seilbahn geht ab 16:00 und frühs bis 9:00 Uhr glaub ich. 16Uhr steht dann eine entsprechende Schlange.
Kosten Lift: 10 Euro oder 13 Euro oder so keine Ahnung. Kosten Shuttle zum "Holy Hansen": 45/3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. Mai 2015)




----------



## trailterror (8. Mai 2015)




----------



## wildbiker (9. Mai 2015)

Fäättttbike..wieder mal geile Action .Die sandgrube warn Tipp von mir.. so viele grosse sandkästen gibts da ja nich...


----------



## trailterror (15. Mai 2015)




----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Mai 2015)

Vatertagsrunde 2015
 
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## dadsi (22. Mai 2015)

Vatertag auf dem 601


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Mai 2015)




----------



## trailterror (26. Mai 2015)

Kommt das ion 12 egtl nicht in den handel?


----------



## trailterror (10. Juni 2015)




----------



## SirBsod (10. Juni 2015)

Schön wenn Nicolais auf dem Podest stehen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (10. Juni 2015)

Hübsche Frau, geiles Bike. 
Kann man so lassen


----------



## trailterror (13. Juni 2015)




----------



## trailterror (14. Juni 2015)




----------



## Mountain_Screen (14. Juni 2015)

Was für eine Gabel ist das beim WC in Leogang? Die SR Rux hat doch keine schwarzen Standrohre zumindest auf dem Bild was im Fahrerlager gemacht wurde.


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. Juni 2015)

ION in Action 
























Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## b0nsei (14. Juni 2015)

Meines Wissens ist es die SRS Rux


----------



## Ghost-Boy (14. Juni 2015)

?


----------



## trailterror (15. Juni 2015)




----------



## trailterror (16. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (16. Juni 2015)




----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2015)

hier mal was von uns Ottonormalbaikern


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (17. Juni 2015)

Schönes Foto, Guru!


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Juni 2015)

Klasse Rainer und geniales Trikot 
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## guru39 (17. Juni 2015)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Klasse Rainer und geniales Trikot
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



am 4.7. geht's auch wieder dahin wo das Trikot mal gewohnt hat


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Juni 2015)

@guru39 
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit
Wir hatten für die Woche auch das Chalet gebucht, aber bei uns ist fast allen was dazwischen gekommen, so dass wir dieses Jahr Pause machen müssen
Ist wieder vieles neues dazu gekommen
Bringt mal schöne Bilder mit, aber da mache ich mir keine großen Sorgen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (19. Juni 2015)

Nachschub von der Mittwochsrunde 





















Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## trailterror (22. Juni 2015)




----------



## SirBsod (22. Juni 2015)

Der schaut nicht grad sehr glücklich über seinen 4.Platz aus..


----------



## trailterror (23. Juni 2015)

Zumal er in quali erster war, glaub ich


----------



## trailterror (23. Juni 2015)




----------



## trailterror (23. Juni 2015)




----------



## trailterror (23. Juni 2015)




----------



## trailterror (24. Juni 2015)




----------



## WilliWildsau (25. Juni 2015)

Nachschub aus den Dortmunder Wäldern


----------



## trailterror (2. Juli 2015)

Müsste DJT sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (2. Juli 2015)

Hier ein paar Schnappschüsse aus Todtnau. 
Bilder vom Bikebauer Thomas, Danke!


----------



## trailterror (3. Juli 2015)

cool. was ist denn das letzte für eins?


----------



## WODAN (3. Juli 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> cool. was ist denn das letzte für eins?


Mein Nucleon Evo. Ebenso Bild 1 ☺


----------



## aka (3. Juli 2015)

Martyn Ashton - Back On Track
https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLXWBBaEdFtbKJJ-VnVuJ6l5amx9Il8jwU&v=kX_hn3Xf90g


----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2015)




----------



## Jens aus Lenz (3. Juli 2015)

^^^ Dazu passend:




(ja, es es aus dem Fahrtechnik-Forum gemopst)


----------



## Martin1508 (3. Juli 2015)

Alter! Ich habe Gänsehaut und vermehrt Tränenflüssigkeit in den Augen.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (3. Juli 2015)

Dito!
Dieses Lachen zu hören und die Freude in den Augen von Martyn Ashton zu sehen....
Geil! 
So schlimm das Handicap auch ist, er hat die Freude am Leben und seinem Hobby behalten" ..it's good to be back!" am Ende sagt ALLES.
Daumen hoch!
Martyn Ashton Fahrradgott


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Juli 2015)

Beim Video von Martin Ashton geht einem wirklich das Herz auf und er zeigt wieder eindrucksvoll um was es im Leben eigentlich geht. Trotz großer Rückschläge nie die Freude am Leben zu verlieren
Und das dann das Bike dafür ein Nicolaiprojekt war, zeigt mal wieder wie innovativ in Lübbrechtsen gebaut wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. Juli 2015)

Endlich Foto`s einer artgerechten Haltung meines Helius AC...
fotgrafiert von meiner Tochter, ausgeführt unter dem kritschen Blick meines Sohnes. 
Es kommt garnicht so kurz und knackig rüber, wie ich es vom Bike aus empfinde!


----------



## barbarissima (12. Juli 2015)

Sehr schöne Bilder (das Letzte ist mein Favorit) und das Hemd ist der Hammer


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. Juli 2015)

Danke! Wenn es nach meiner Frau ginge, dann wäre dieses Cannondale - Shirt schon lange im Altkleidercontainer. Ich liebe es!
Muss der Form halber eingestehen: sieht nach Wheelie aus, ist aber keiner... Geht ne Böschung hoch.
( Ich wünschte, ich wäre so`ne coole Socke, dass ich das könnte! )


----------



## pfalz (12. Juli 2015)




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. Juli 2015)

Cooles Foto!


----------



## trailterror (13. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (16. Juli 2015)

Mal wieder paar bewegte Bilder um Regensburg


----------



## Timmy35 (16. Juli 2015)

Wie hast Du dein Garmin befestigt? Ist das noch die original Gummiband-Halterung? Bei mir ist der Vorbau dafür zu kurz.


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. Juli 2015)

@pfalz 
Whistler Wallride?
Und hier wieder Schnappschüsse von der wöchentlichen Tour


----------



## pfalz (19. Juli 2015)

@WilliWildsau 

Genau


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2015)

Apropo irgendwo...ein Ende eines Trails hätte ich auch noch 






G.


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2015)

sehr geil


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. Juli 2015)

Hammer


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2015)

Absoluter Flowtrail, ein so Psychostück nach dem Anderen...und man muß net einmal treten 

G.


----------



## pfalz (19. Juli 2015)

Sehr geil!


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. Juli 2015)

Endlich auch mal ein Actionbild von meinem Ion 16!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. Juli 2015)

@LB Jörg  Aaaaaaa.....ch du Scheiße! Was fährst du für Trails?? Hammer. Respekt!


----------



## psychoo2 (21. Juli 2015)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Wie hast Du dein Garmin befestigt? Ist das noch die original Gummiband-Halterung? Bei mir ist der Vorbau dafür zu kurz.


Ja...das ist die original Halterung ! Habe die Gummis über Kreuz befestigt ! Hält Bombenfest und passt auch noch ran.


----------



## Timmy35 (21. Juli 2015)

Wie lang ist dein Vorbau?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @LB Jörg  Aaaaaaa.....ch du Scheiße! Was fährst du für Trails?? Hammer. Respekt!



Zwischen den Bergabplatten gehts auch mal in Fahrtrichtung fast normal zu  













G.


----------



## trailterror (22. Juli 2015)

Sehr geil, würd ich mir zumindest gern mal ansehn


----------



## schnubbi81 (22. Juli 2015)

pfalz schrieb:


> @WilliWildsau
> 
> Genau


Warst du Sonntag da?
Hab da nen Deutschen mit einem "N" gesehen, wollte aber nicht jeden wildfremden anquatschen ;-)


----------



## pfalz (22. Juli 2015)

Wer, ich? Wir waren vom 25.06. bis zum 03.07. dort...


----------



## schnubbi81 (23. Juli 2015)

Ja du ;-)

Frechheit, dann gibt es mehr als drei Personen, die mit so einer Kiste dort rumfahren...


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. Juli 2015)

@LB Jörg 
Die Bilder sind einfach nur genial
und hier wieder Pottansichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (24. Juli 2015)

Schöne Fotos!


----------



## pfalz (25. Juli 2015)

@schnubbi81 

das nächste Mal einfach anquatschen


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Juli 2015)

Und mal wieder ein paar bewegte Bilder


----------



## psychoo2 (27. Juli 2015)

Letzten Freitag mal wieder a bisserl im Park gewesen :-D


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. August 2015)

Trailpark Winterberg


----------



## psychoo2 (8. August 2015)

Nicolai @ Bikewelt Schöneck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (12. August 2015)

Rüdiger mit seinem Helius St auf unserem Dortmunder Abfahrtsklassiker an der Hohensyburg!



Steht heute in der Auswahl zum "Foto des Tages" und wer möchte kann ja das Sternchen drücken


----------



## guru39 (12. August 2015)

Sternchen wurde gedrückt! Das Bildchen ist aber auch klasse


----------



## Midgetman (13. August 2015)

Andere Action.





Photo by Kris Klein (hier...), meine Bearbeitung.


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. August 2015)

Hier ist das ION von meinem Kumpel Jens noch in bewegten Bildern zu sehen 
Auch wenn der Tag für ihn sehr schnell schmerzhaft endete


----------



## Dome_2001 (13. August 2015)

Da hat aber das Hinterrad ihn aber gewaltig nach oben geschossen. Hoffe er hat sich nichts gebrochen bei der Landung.


----------



## hoschi2007 (13. August 2015)

Die Kette flattert auch schön im Takt der Musik - wie die Gitarrensaite vom Angus

...Gute Besserung!


----------



## WilliWildsau (15. August 2015)

War nur eine schwere Schulterprellung und der Sturz hat dazu geführt, dass sich die Verklebungen in der Schulter gelöst haben und er so den Arm wieder besser bewegen kann 
Also war es ein therapeutischer Sturz 
Und weiter im Programm


----------



## schnubbi81 (18. August 2015)

Nach zwei Jahren mal wieder in Beerfelden aufgetaucht...

Danke an Günt!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. August 2015)

Cool!


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. August 2015)

Also irgendwie war hier auch mal mehr los
Fährt denn keiner mit seinem Nicolai
Dann mach ich halt weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattinio_ks (20. August 2015)

Willingen


----------



## guru39 (20. August 2015)




----------



## rattinio_ks (20. August 2015)

Winterberg


----------



## rattinio_ks (20. August 2015)

Bad Endbach


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. August 2015)

Geht doch


----------



## rattinio_ks (20. August 2015)




----------



## WilliWildsau (20. August 2015)

Dann mache ich auch mal weiter















Und Stephan mit ordentlich Airtime auf dem Trail


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (20. August 2015)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Also irgendwie war hier auch mal mehr los
> Fährt denn keiner mit seinem Nicolai


Gefahren wird schon, aber es ist nie ein Fotograf vor Ort. Leider, leider.
Coole Fotos von euch!
Weiter so,
Gruß Kaffeeklicker


----------



## guru39 (21. August 2015)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Also irgendwie war hier auch mal mehr los
> Fährt denn keiner mit seinem Nicolai
> Dann mach ich halt weiter



Ich bin grade dabei mir ne Cam für unterwegs zu kaufen, vielleicht wird es dann ja wieder mehr hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (21. August 2015)

Wenn hier zuwenig los ist, dann gibt es halt mal ein "on tour" Foto. Neulich in Nauders:




Ist in der Auswahl zum Photo des Tages. Lasst mir mal ein paar Likes zukommen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1883384


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. August 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich bin grade dabei mir ne Cam für unterwegs zu kaufen, vielleicht wird es dann ja wieder mehr hier


Deswegen habe ich ja die alte EOS zur Tourenkamera umfunktioniert 
Ich habe mir noch ein lichtstarkes Pancakeobjektiv mit Festbrennweite gekauft und jetzt passt sie bestens in den Tourenrucksack und seitdem wanden etliche Bilder auf die Festplatte
Kann ich nur empfehlen Rainer
Hier ist noch eine kleine Trailcollage, wo auch einige Nicolais zu sehen sind



Allen ein schönes sonniges Wochenende


----------



## codit (22. August 2015)

Post http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nicolais-in-action-teil-2.491622/page-123#post-13178358
steht zur Wahl Foto des Tages. Lasst mir mal ein paar Likes zukommen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1883384
Danke!


DANKE AN ALLE!!!! Hat geklappt.


----------



## guru39 (22. August 2015)

Habs gesternt 

So hier mal die ersten Bilder von der "Unterwegskamera".

Ich werde wohl noch ein wenig mit ihr üben müssen 

@simon69 ...








@gruftidrop ...




und nochmal der Simon...mit Fratzengulasch Action 




Und noch zwei Heidelberg Bildaschä.....


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. August 2015)

Ich habe es auch gesternt
Und Rainer, der Anfang ist schon mal vielversprechend
Dann kommt ja mal wieder mehr Leben in die Gallerie
Und weiter im Programm


----------



## pratt (25. August 2015)

Im neuen Bikepark Hürtgenwald - das ION16 ist schon das beste Bike dass ich je gefahren bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (25. August 2015)

Das war vorhin Nicolai in Action. Gerade noch fühlte sich die Abfahrt gut an und plötzlich flog ich über'n Lenker.. Aber am Rad alles heile! , nur Schalthebel verbogen( wohl durch dieses Knie ).
Gute Fahrt euch allen!


----------



## wildbiker (25. August 2015)

Oh du auch...sieht aber nich gut aus.. Gute Besserung.. 

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (25. August 2015)

Och, geht schon...Danke. Tut halt überall was weh, aber kommt eben leider mal vor.
Von oben betrachtet sah der Riss viel krasser aus, wie aufgeklebt.


----------



## guru39 (26. August 2015)

Shit happens 


gute Besserung


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (26. August 2015)

für die Szene mit dem Gebüsch- relativ am Anfang. Und so`n seitlichen Umfaller hatte ich auch mal, mit Klickies und dem Rad an Füßen 1x 180Grad Rolle eine Böschung runter mit MTB( und auch mal mit dem RR in einen Straßengraben voller fetter Brennnesseln, boah, das gab juckende Placken...)
Edit: Heute tut`s noch mehr weh- überall: links, rechts, oben, unten, vorne, hinten


----------



## guru39 (27. August 2015)

Ein Bekannter von einem Kunden von mir hat mich gebeten ein paar Action Pics für sein Klamottenlabel "*Pangolin*" zu machen, rausgekommen ist das.


























Bilder @swanyfied, mit meinem Knipsgerät 


Hier noch mein Lieblingsbild aus der Serie


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Shit happens
> 
> 
> gute Besserung



Bei der Musik würd ich auch stürtzen 

G.


----------



## rattinio_ks (28. August 2015)

Gut gemacht, RainAir..


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. August 2015)

Schöne Serie
und ich habe auch noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## To-bi-bo (28. August 2015)

Der klägliche Versuch beim Springen mal etwas Style reinzubringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. August 2015)

Heute das Foddo des Tages


----------



## psychoo2 (1. September 2015)

Und dann waren wir doch mal wieder in Osternohe :-D


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. September 2015)

Video vom Saalbach Urlaub - wenn's euch gefällt, dann lasst dem Kollegen ein Like da!


----------



## trailterror (7. September 2015)

grad drüber gestolpert:





müsste user DJT sein


----------



## trailterror (7. September 2015)




----------



## DJT (8. September 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> grad drüber gestolpert:
> müsste user DJT sein



Ist Er  
Es steht heut sogar zur Wahl zum Fdt


----------



## lucie (14. September 2015)

26 Zoll Bikes sind einfach unfahrbar...


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. September 2015)

Eröffnung der neuen Raceline im Bikepark in Dortmund-Aplerbeck


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. September 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> 26 Zoll Bikes sind einfach unfahrbar...



Das denke ich auch bei jeder Fahrt mit meinem 26er Helius AC.
Weiter so, @lucie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (21. September 2015)

Da sieht man doch, dass es mit 26 Zoll bergab geht..


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. September 2015)




----------



## Deleted 25931 (21. September 2015)

Was isn dieses 26Zoll fürn Zeuch???


----------



## guru39 (21. September 2015)

bestimmt Teufelszeug


----------



## lucie (21. September 2015)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Was isn dieses 26Zoll fürn Zeuch???



Man kann's nicht , aber es macht süchtig.


----------



## rattinio_ks (29. September 2015)

St. Andreasberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattinio_ks (29. September 2015)

Braunlage


----------



## rattinio_ks (29. September 2015)




----------



## WilliWildsau (30. September 2015)

Ein ION16



und 2 ION20


----------



## DJT (13. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt gibt's von mir auch mal bewegte Bilder


----------



## der-gute (14. Oktober 2015)

Sehr geil!

Das wird meine erste Tour 2016 

PS: ich freu mich über jedes BBS Video ohne Liteville drin...


----------



## DJT (14. Oktober 2015)

Als Tour würde ich das nicht empfehlen!
Da gibts bessere ;-)
Die Location wurde nur Aufgrund Zeit und Entfernung der Beteiligten ausgewählt.


----------



## der-gute (14. Oktober 2015)

Warum nicht als BBS Tour?


----------



## DJT (14. Oktober 2015)

Hast PN


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Oktober 2015)

DJT schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt's von mir auch mal bewegte Bilder


Hammer Video
und um beim Thema zu bleiben ein Bild


----------



## Würfelbrecher (17. Oktober 2015)

Hängt grad überall in München großformatig rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (18. Oktober 2015)

Geil, ein fliegender Lastenkran


----------



## DJT (19. Oktober 2015)

DJT schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt's von mir auch mal bewegte Bilder



Hier die Resteverwertung des Videomaterials


----------



## barbarissima (19. Oktober 2015)

Super Sach


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. Oktober 2015)

@DJT 
Die Outtakes sind immer am besten


Würfelbrecher schrieb:


> Hängt grad überall in München großformatig rum...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 429139


Wo ich das Lambda sehe, da muss ich doch an unsere ersten Fahrten nach PDS denken 
Wo wir damals mit dem Nucleon Evo und dem Lambda am Pleney-Lift standen haben uns alle nur mit großen Augen angeschaut


----------



## rattinio_ks (27. Oktober 2015)

Kassel


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. Oktober 2015)

He, cool, die Jacke passt perfekt zum Herbst Wald! Gut ausgesucht für das Bild!


----------



## Querbeat (27. Oktober 2015)

Krassel!


----------



## guru39 (27. Oktober 2015)

Und ich wollte Klassel schreiben


----------



## Querbeat (27. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (28. Oktober 2015)

und noch ein 16er... aber in 26"


----------



## DJT (28. Oktober 2015)

Und wie war bei Euch das Wetter am Montag?


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2015)

ähnlich...Sonne pur den ganzen Tag


----------



## psychoo2 (29. Oktober 2015)

Ein paar Highlight in 2015 von meinen ION16 und mir.


----------



## Martin1508 (29. Oktober 2015)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Ein paar Highlight in 2015 von meinen ION16 und mir.



Sehr cool. Flowige Strecken. Wo war denn das? Habe es irgendwie nicht bekommen.

Gruss


----------



## wildbiker (29. Oktober 2015)

Sieht aus wie schöneck und saalbach(, hacklberg/zline)...Zumindest was ich erkennen konnte

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (30. Oktober 2015)

Genau....Aufnahmen sind aus Saalbach (Z-Line), Schöneck, Osternohe und ein paar lokale Trails hier um Regensburg.


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. November 2015)

Ein paar Herbsteindrücke )


----------



## Falco (3. November 2015)

Oder wenn die Sonne mal nicht scheint, einfach selber eine hinstellen


----------



## Lambutz (3. November 2015)

Nachdem ich hier schon eine Weile mitgelesen habe ist es, nach einer Kontoplünderung, endlich soweit. Ich habe es geschafft mir mein Nicolai zu besorgen. Der ein oder andere hat es vielleicht schon gesehen, es ist eins von Kalles Testrädern. Nach ein paar Fahrten habe ich mich für das Helius AC entschieden. Das passt für mich und meinen Fahrstil perfekt. Ich bin total begeistert von dem Ding.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (4. November 2015)

Schönes Bike. Die Farbkombi finde ich toll! Viel Spaß damit.
Gruß Kaffeeklicker.


----------



## MetalWolf (7. November 2015)

Sonnig wars heut





Nen flachen Pedalierabschnitt mit na unscheinbaren Wurzel auf Pedalhöhe gabs auch.... soviel zur Action 




Runter/Ebene oder hoch pedalieren sollte durch Gefälle generell verhindert werden!!


----------



## rattinio_ks (9. November 2015)

Willingen


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. November 2015)

Weiter mit Herbsteindrücken aus dem Pott 
Stephan mit seinem ION16


----------



## guru39 (9. November 2015)

Luftometron


----------



## Andiduro (10. November 2015)

Zusammenschnitt vom Alpencross. Helm- und Lenkerperspektive sind von nem Helius AM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (10. November 2015)

apropos Helius AM ... hier im Raw-Doppelpack am vergangenen Sonntag


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. November 2015)

Pervers!!


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2015)

Gurumetron in bewegten Bildern.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (19. November 2015)

Geil!
Und funktioniert scheinbar auch mit Rock Shox Dämpfer - Upgrade.

Und die Wadeninnenseitenschützer sind total stylisch!


----------



## Zonerider (19. November 2015)

Is das die Hausstrecke Königstuhl?


----------



## Simbl (19. November 2015)

Königstuhl ja, aber nicht die Vereinsstrecke.


----------



## Zonerider (20. November 2015)

Um okay, erinner mich auf Grund der 2 aufeinander folgenden Anlieger und dem Trailausgang daran, ... i glaub i war vor Jahren mal im Puff, ... hab da Schoner und andere Dinge gekauft, Pins eingeschraubt und auf dem Hof? (gibt's da einen?) stand ein zerstörtes Kona Stab? ... um 2007/08


----------



## guru39 (20. November 2015)

Zonerider schrieb:


> ... um 2007/08



Ich habe das "Etablissement" erst 2009 eröffnet


----------



## Zonerider (20. November 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich habe das "Etablissement" erst 2009 eröffnet



Kann auch 09, in dem Dreh gewesen sein, ... passt des sonst, Hof usw.? Weiel, wenn kein Hof dann war es ein anderer Laden. Strecke fängt die auf dem Kamm, vor so nen ollen Turm links rein, an? Waren damals 2 nette Jungs die mir das zeigten, i hat da noch n 06er Spez. BH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. November 2015)

Strecke sah damals so aus... vielleicht erkennst du sie ja wieder?!




Einen Hof hatte ich eigentlich nicht....


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. November 2015)

Klasse Seite
Auch wenn das Wetter nicht gerade "bikefreundlich" ist,hilft es ja nichts also ab in den Wald zum spielen
Stephan mit seinem ION16 unterwegs auf unseren Hausstrecken


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2016)

Man ist der Thread weit runtergerutscht  Zum Glück war gestern schlechtes Wetter und ich konnt, mehr oder weniger zumindest, mal ein paar Schnipsel von einem Mücken und Nichtstutag zusammenschustern. Einer meiner Lieblingserlebnistrails 




G.


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Januar 2016)

Nightride


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2016)

Ganz schön verkabelt  Ist das ein Akku am Oberrohr?

G.


----------



## hoschi2007 (12. Januar 2016)

@Martin1508 : Klaust du da Strom am Weidezaun?

@LB Jörg : cooler Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2016)

Ja, supercooler Trail 
Kann man eigentlich garnimmer normal mit einem normalen Link verlinken?

G.


----------



## damien_1427 (12. Januar 2016)

Meine ersten Gehversuche mit der Untertasse


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Januar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ganz schön verkabelt  Ist das ein Akku am Oberrohr?
> 
> G.



Jap. Ist die Lupine Betty. Die mit 4 LEDs.


----------



## trailterror (12. Januar 2016)

@LB Jörg 

Echt fette Locations die du bei dir hast. Richtig geil


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Jap. Ist die Lupine Betty. Die mit 4 LEDs.



Die silberne Alubox kannte ich von Lupine garnet.

@Trailteror: Ja was ds angeht kann ich mich net beklagen 

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Januar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die silberne Alubox kannte ich von Lupine garnet.
> 
> G.



 Das ist keine Alubox. Das ist der IPhone Blitz, der das Plastik spiegeln lässt. Ist der normale Lupine Akku per Klett Stripes am OR fixiert.


----------



## Timmy35 (12. Januar 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Jap. Ist die Lupine Betty. Die mit 4 LEDs.



Ist die Lupine mit den 4 LEDs nicht die Wilma?

Nervt das Kabel vom Oberrohr zum Kopf nicht beim fahren?


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Januar 2016)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Ist die Lupine mit den 4 LEDs nicht die Wilma?
> 
> Nervt das Kabel vom Oberrohr zum Kopf nicht beim fahren?



Oh Scheiße, da könntest du Recht haben. Ich habe die Rechnung nicht mehr, sonst würde ich nachschauen. Sei es drum. Auf jeden Fall geiles Teil.

Ne, das Kabel stört nicht. Also mich nicht. Krasses Single Trail Geballer mit Sträuchern am Wegesrand und Sprüngen kneife ich mir des Nachts.

Grüße


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Januar 2016)

So, habe die Rechnung doch noch gefunden. Hast Recht, ist die Wilma.

Grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> So, habe die Rechnung doch noch gefunden. Hast Recht, ist die Wilma.
> 
> Grüße



Und ich hab noch überlegt ob die Betty früher nur 4 LEDs hatte 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. Januar 2016)

@Martin1508
Warum stehst du denn so hölzern da hinter dem Bike?

@LB Jörg 
Geiles Movie! Die Fotos kennen wir ja schon, aber das Ganze in Bewegung zu sehen finde ich nochmal krasser!


----------



## Martin1508 (13. Januar 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @Martin1508
> Warum stehst du denn so hölzern da hinter dem Bike?
> 
> @LB Jörg
> Geiles Movie! Die Fotos kennen wir ja schon, aber das Ganze in Bewegung zu sehen finde ich nochmal krasser!



Das ist der Pfosten vom Zaun! Ich habe abgenommen und stehe hinter dem Pfosten


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. Januar 2016)

Für diese riesen Leistung kriegste den Gewinner Orden


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2016)

G.


----------



## Jones2606 (16. Januar 2016)

delete


----------



## Martin1508 (16. Januar 2016)

Jones2606 schrieb:


> delete



Sprich oder schweige für immer!!! Was hast du zu sagen gehabt


----------



## Jones2606 (16. Januar 2016)

@Martin1508 : umgezogen. hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kfka-kurze-frage-kurze-antwort.397025/page-282

aber hast ja bereits gefunden


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Februar 2016)

Fährt denn keiner im Moment?


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Februar 2016)

Doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (5. Februar 2016)

Gegen die Streckenverhältnisse und die Temperaturen hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Februar 2016)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Gegen die Streckenverhältnisse und die Temperaturen hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden



Ist schon ein Traum hier aber geht auch übel aufs Material.

Bilanz nach 2 Tagen mit geilen aber anspruchsvollen Trails:

- XX1 Kurbeln ruiniert. Sind Quatsch für La Palma. Am Besten Saint
- XX1 Trigger mit Matchmaker aus dem Hope Tech3 Hebel gerissen
- Karies bei den Vault Pedalen
- Hope Floating Disc nach Felsenkontakt unbrauchbar. 
- Magura MT7 Griffe angebrochen (Kumpel)
- Schwere Hüftprellung links (Kumpel)
- Ellebogen aufgeschlagen (Kumpel)


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (6. Februar 2016)

@Martin1508
Super Fotos, die machen schwer Sehnsucht! Geiles Trikot!
Gute Besserung an den Kumpel.
Happy Trails,
Maik.


----------



## rattinio_ks (7. Februar 2016)

@Martin1508

Ein Paar Kumpels und ich sind ab Mittwoch auf der Insel. Bzgl Materialverschleiß bin ich noch positiv gestimmt, aber sag mal, fährst Du Falt- oder Stahlreifen?

Dankö!


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Februar 2016)

Magic Marry in Trail Star am VR und Hans Dampf in Pace Star am HR mit Snake Skin, Tubeless mit Milch. Funktioniert super.


----------



## rattinio_ks (7. Februar 2016)

Danke! Ich frag deshalb, weil uns geraten worden ist wegen dem schroffen Untergrund Stahl und nicht Falt zu nehmen, weil man sonst haufiger platt fährt (angeblich). Nebenbei ich fahr mit Schlauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (7. Februar 2016)

Also bei den Schlauch Jungs  gab es schon zwei Platte. Ich fahre hier mit 1,8 Bar bei 95 Kg Systemgewicht rum. Klappt problemlos.


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. Februar 2016)

Mal wieder ein paar bewegte Bilder aus dem letzten Jahr


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Februar 2016)

Die Insel ist brutal. Am letzten Tag nochmal richtig eingeschlagen...


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Februar 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach der schönste Platz der Insel. Der Platz der Hexen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trail surfen at its best!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (9. Februar 2016)

Gute Besserung, Martin!


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. Februar 2016)

War schon kalt gestern auf der Tour


----------



## rattinio_ks (18. Februar 2016)

La Palma


----------



## WODAN (20. Februar 2016)

Nucleon AM


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Februar 2016)

Von gestern


----------



## guru39 (29. Februar 2016)

Der Kollega mit dem roten Helius ST schaut ja mal richtig entspannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (1. März 2016)

@guru39 
Wenn man nach ein paar Jahren wieder sein altes Helius ST mit 20kg Kampfgewicht aus dem Keller holt, kann die Tour schon ganz schön anstrengend werden


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2016)

Lieber spät als nie.... vom letzten Pufftreffen.

@Martin1508


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2016)

Als Gegenveranstaltung zu den ganzen Raser und Endurofahrern mal was langsames 
Hab ja immer nur beim Fatifahren die Kamera dabei, aber zum Glück machen Handys Anderer auch ganz ansehnlich Bilder 
Hoffe ich hatte es noch nicht gepostet....







G.


----------



## guru39 (20. März 2016)

heute mal wieder die knips Skills improved 

Danke an,


@JohVir 








und..

@codename87


----------



## pratt (21. März 2016)

Wohl eine komische Fußhaltung auf dem 2. Bild.
Geht der gerade ab?


----------



## Martin1508 (21. März 2016)

Zumindest war die Landung nicht 100% korrekt. Eher schmerzhaft, würde ich sagen.


----------



## codename87 (24. März 2016)

Welches der Bilder meint ihr? Ich bin der zweite Fahrer...
Kein Sturz... Fussstellung ist doch normal, fahre klicks...

Ah, jetzt. Streiche von mir überhalb, setze:

Ja, sieht nach Pedalverlust aus. mMn ohne Abflug.


----------



## Timmy35 (24. März 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Das Foto. Die Fussstellung ist komisch, weil beide Füsse hinten sind aber ein Pedal vorne.


----------



## codename87 (24. März 2016)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Das Foto. Die Fussstellung ist komisch, weil beide Füsse hinten sind aber ein Pedal vorne.


Habs beim ranzoomen dann auch erkannt... war aufm Handy erst nicht zu erkennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. März 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Zumindest war die Landung nicht 100% korrekt. Eher schmerzhaft, würde ich sagen.



War nicht schmerzhaft für den Fahrer. Ich habs auch erst bemerkt als @pratt das geschrieben hatte.


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. März 2016)

Klasse Bilder Rainer
Und um beim Thema zu bleiben, auch ein paar von gestern


----------



## WilliWildsau (31. März 2016)

Von gestern


----------



## damien_1427 (2. April 2016)

Hab hier auch noch zwei Bilder aus Osternohe. Danke nochmal an Simon von Capture Life für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2016)

War das letztes WoEnd schoh?

G.


----------



## damien_1427 (3. April 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War das letztes WoEnd schoh?
> 
> G.



Das war am 20. März


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2016)

Ah..noch früher 

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. April 2016)

Es steht mal wieder ein Bild von mir in der Auswahl zum "FDT" 
Vielleicht möchte ja jemand das Sternchen drücken



Und noch ein paar Eindrücke von der Tour am Samstag


----------



## guru39 (12. April 2016)

Das hier finde ich am geilsten


----------



## kloetenkoem (23. April 2016)

Entschleunigung


----------



## pratt (25. April 2016)

Wo ist das denn?
Solche Gräser wachsen bei uns nicht.


----------



## kloetenkoem (25. April 2016)

Das ist in Moganshan, China. Dort wird Gras so groß;-)


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (11. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute, gerade - frisch eingestaubt - von den Hometrails zurück. Das AC ist echt ein Klasse Bike! Ich liebe es!



 

 




Grüße Maik


----------



## Dome_2001 (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

Ich war mal ein paar Tage in Winterberg und in Willingen unterwegs. Allerdings habe ich nur in Winterberg meine Cam dabei.

Hier das Video zur Freeride


North Shore


Grüße

Sven


----------



## DJT (13. Mai 2016)

Ein paar Eindrücke mehrerer Nicolai's vor kurzem im Vinschgau 

















































Ein paar schwarze (und rote) Schafe sind eben immer dabei 




Ion, Ion, Helius, Helius, Ion


----------



## rattinio_ks (14. Mai 2016)

St. Andreasberg im Harz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (15. Mai 2016)

Eindrücke vom Dirt Masters 
Urgestein Heiko Hirzbruch aus seinem ION



Team Bikebauer



Wilfred van de Haterd



Und der Gewinner der Mastersklasse Daniel Jahn im Colourkey-Design


----------



## hoschi2007 (16. Mai 2016)

@WilliWildsau : gibts dieses Jahr keine (bewegten) Bilder vom Vatertag?


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. Mai 2016)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> @WilliWildsau : gibts dieses Jahr keine (bewegten) Bilder vom Vatertag?


Das ist ja lustig, dass du danach fragst Bin gestern Abend mit dem Edit fertig geworden und lade ihn heute Abend hoch


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. Mai 2016)




----------



## hoschi2007 (17. Mai 2016)

ich wusste doch das da noch etwas kommt
Wieder sehr schön geworden


----------



## rattinio_ks (22. Mai 2016)

Willingen


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (23. Mai 2016)

Der neue Dämpfer musste getestet und eingefahren werden.. Ich kann erstmal nur sagen:"WOW!"
Das Setup ist das Basis - Setup für ein 2013'er AC 650b, Feinarbeit müsste/ könnte noch folgen.
Auch neu: Kurbelgarnitur und Downswing Umwerfer


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. Mai 2016)

Tach schön!
Ich habe mir mal die GoPro von `nem Freund ausgeliehen...
Held des Filmes ist das Helius AC aus dem Post darüber.

Aber wie kann ich den Film hier hoch laden? Hilft mir bitte jemand?!
Danke
Maik


----------



## Teisho (29. Mai 2016)

http:// videos.mtb-news.de/upload/form
Und dann die Adresse hier mit dem Medienbutton einfügen.
Sollte klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. Mai 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Tach schön!
> Ich habe mir mal die GoPro von `nem Freund ausgeliehen...
> Held des Filmes ist das Helius AC aus dem Post darüber.
> 
> ...



Erstmal musst du das Video dort hochladen: http://videos.mtb-news.de/
Dann kannst du es hier verlinken.


----------



## guru39 (29. Mai 2016)

Bild hats Frauchen gemacht


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. Mai 2016)

Ich danke euch und probiere es, wenn die Kids den PC frei geben.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. Mai 2016)

Ich kriegs nich! Haaach!
Wie geht das denn, dass man direkt per Klick auf's Video startet?
Dünsberg Aua Aua Trail





http://mtbn.ws/vz71 

Kann das mal bitte jemand richtig machen? Und mir am besten auch noch erklären..

DANKE


----------



## Teisho (29. Mai 2016)

Auf diesen Button klicken, URL einfügen, fertig.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. Mai 2016)

Bei mir gab's dann kein Bild, nur den Link.. Danke!
Aber war ja das 1.Mal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (29. Mai 2016)

Einziges Bild in Aktion aus dem Vinschgau mit dem Ion 15. Einfach saugut das Radl!





Viele Höhenmeter rauf und runter hats mich gebracht.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. Mai 2016)

Movie - Nachschlag


YEAH, es klappt!


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Juni 2016)

Von der heutigen Tour an einem Ruhrgebietsklassiker


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. Juni 2016)

Und hier noch ein paar bewegte Bilder von Samstag


----------



## Benschi187 (23. Juni 2016)




----------



## WilliWildsau (24. Juni 2016)

Und weiter im Programm


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. Juli 2016)

Hier ist ja nichts mehr los
Freitag Nacht geht es für eine Woche nach Morzine und dann bringe ich ein paar neue Bilder für den Thread hier mit
Ich hoffe, dass wir besseres Wetter als 2014 haben und die Prognosen sehen ganz gut aus
Und zur Einstimmung nochmal bewegte Bilder von 2014


----------



## JohVir (11. Juli 2016)

Hier paar Bilder vom Geometron in freier Megavalanche Action


----------



## Lambutz (11. Juli 2016)

Der SWU Trail in Ulm-Blaustein.
Vielen dank an die Erbauer und Sponsoren!


----------



## psychoo2 (18. Juli 2016)

Beim Glemmride mal wieder Saalbach Hinterglemm ein wenig unsicher gemacht....#LOVEMYION16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2016)

@WilliWildsau: Weilste einen Kommentar dazu geschrieben hast, des Bild gibts auch mit einem richtigen Rad drauf und mit normalen Anziehsachen 







G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Juli 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @WilliWildsau: Weilste einen Kommentar dazu geschrieben hast, des Bild gibts auch mit einem richtigen Rad drauf und mit normalen Anziehsachen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie immer sehr genial 
Und hier die ersten bewegten Bilder aus Morzine, von vor 2 Wochen
Ein neues Nicolai ION20 war auch mit dabei
Und habt Nachsicht mit der Mukke, aber es lief einfach mehrmals am Tag


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2016)

Ballermann Mukke passt zum Bier Part


----------



## Simbl (30. Juli 2016)

Beste Bike Video Mukke. Jetzt hab ich voll Bock aufn Pils. Naja muß warten. Geh gleich ballern.


----------



## rattinio_ks (1. August 2016)

Harz


----------



## rattinio_ks (1. August 2016)

Sölden


----------



## rattinio_ks (1. August 2016)

Harz


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2016)

Soderla, noch ein letztes Bild vom Effi, bevors zum Zweitrad oder zum Dh´ler degradiert wird 







G.


----------



## guru39 (16. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2016)

Ui, sehe das Bild ist furs Foto des Tages nominiert worden.
Dann sollt ich wohl noch sagen das es der Ray gemacht hat 

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (22. August 2016)

Was macht eigentlich dein Nucli ? (Drittrad)


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2016)

Steht im Schlafzimmer, ist voll funktionsfertig und ansich wie neu....also wenn man sich die Schrammen wegdenkt 
Ab und zu denk ich mir, ich muß mal wieder damit ne Runde drehen. Aber es ist so schön geputzt, bis in die kleinsten Ecken 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2016)

Manchmal legt der Forst die Bäume doch richtig 






Hmmh...hat net alles draufgepaßt 






G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. September 2016)

Habe auch ein paar neue Bilder 
Stephan mit seinem ION16 unterwegs auf einem sehr schönen neuen Trail vor der Haustür


----------



## rattinio_ks (7. September 2016)

Livigno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattinio_ks (7. September 2016)

Goldrain (Vinschgau)


----------



## aka (16. September 2016)

Bronze in Rio auf Nicolai Tandem


----------



## wildbiker (19. September 2016)

Sehr geil das Tandem...

War am WE auch mal wieder unterwegs...


----------



## Raggaman (20. September 2016)

DJT schrieb:


> Ein paar Eindrücke mehrerer Nicolai's vor kurzem im Vinschgau


 
Erstmal tolle Bilder sah mir echt noch viel Spaß aus....,mal so aus Neugier um was für ein Ion handelt es sich da auf dem Bild?. Ist das dass neue G13? Oder ein andere Variante vom Ion....


----------



## Benschi187 (26. September 2016)

Hey Jungs, 

gestern hat mein Helius AM von 2012 alles gegeben 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Lg Benedikt


----------



## decay (26. September 2016)

Das Bike is mir wurscht, aber schöne, große Eier!!!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (26. September 2016)

decay schrieb:


> ...schöne, große Eier!!!


Das unterschreibe ich so!
Ehrfürchtige Verbeugung.


----------



## Benschi187 (26. September 2016)

Hehe, danke Jungs 

Hier noch 2 von der Landung, weil jemand des komprimierte Bike sehn wollt


----------



## Benschi187 (26. September 2016)

Kann dann später auch nochmal Video posten, wenn ich mich durchs ganze Bild- und Videomaterial gewühlt hab 

EDIT: Hmm Video kann ich hier net hochladen? Dann schick ich heut/morgen Link vom Youtube Video.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (26. September 2016)

@Benschi187 ich hatte damals auch so meine Mühe, mein Video hoch zu laden. Dies hier waren die Tips für mich:



guru39 schrieb:


> Erstmal musst du das Video dort hochladen: http://videos.mtb-news.de/
> Dann kannst du es hier verlinken.





Teisho schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 497987
> 
> Auf diesen Button klicken, URL einfügen, fertig.


Du musst das Video erst bei MTB-News hochladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benschi187 (26. September 2016)

Danke, habs abba jetz über youtube gemacht


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2016)

Nach der Dropaction mal ein paar Beruhigungsbilder vom normalen Fahren..vom Ulröau die vorletzten 2 Wochen.
Und da soll nommal einer behaupten ein GPI ist nix für die Berge 

Händybild, sonst wär ich nie drauf, mit Hintergrund Livigno, auf der Karuselloseite.








Und Gipfel erreicht...auf über 3000Hms ist echt dünne Luft 







Irgend ein Gletscher Richtung Berninapaß, mit Freundin am Rad 







Noch irgend ein Gletscher vom Berninasee aus. Einziges Bild mit der Standardroteneisenbahn 







Dazwischen gabs tatsächlich auch was zum Spielen für mich 







Die Platte mußte natürlich an wirklich allen möglichen Stellen kreuz und quer befahren werden 







Auf der großen Stornernen Mandl Tour bei Meran. Sowas von geniale Trails und unterschiedlicher Landschaften auf der Runde 







1300Tms fast durchgehender, oft Waschlappenbreiter, schmaler Singletrail voraus. Richtung Bruneck runter, ein Traum 







Zum Schluß nommal was vom Händy.
Des Ende von nommal 1300Tms nach Olang runter, allerdings künstlicher Trail...und der Lift hatte schon zu, wegen Umstellung auf Winterbetrieb..aber was solls 






Wenig Aktion aber schönes Wetter  ...und des Rad kann mit der langen Geometrie Sachen hochfahren des schafft sonst nur mein Fati 

G.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. September 2016)

@LB Jörg, sieht super aus!


----------



## Joshua60 (28. September 2016)

Wie schnell muss man  dort an der Kante sein?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DJT (3. Oktober 2016)

Neulich auf'm Berg


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. Oktober 2016)

Wie immer geniale Eindrücke hier
Noch einmal die bewegten Bilder aus Morzine bearbeitet


----------



## guru39 (8. Oktober 2016)

DJT schrieb:


> Neulich auf'm Berg




Manchmal antworte ich nicht schnell  Manchmal auch später 

sehr schön...würde ich auch so machen wollen  wenn ich könnte 

Sehr gute Bilder


----------



## guru39 (8. Oktober 2016)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Wie immer geniale Eindrücke hier
> Noch einmal die bewegten Bilder aus Morzine bearbeitet



Wann fahren wir nächstes Jahr nach PDS?


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. Oktober 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wann fahren wir nächstes Jahr nach PDS?


Jau Rainer, dass wär doch mal was und Linda macht die Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (11. Oktober 2016)

Anfang September in Saalbach... 
Ausnahmsweise mal nicht Hochalpin unterwegs


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (11. Oktober 2016)

SEHR GEILES Video! Danke


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. Oktober 2016)

Cooles Video ! Sehr schön gemacht !


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2016)




----------



## RaulEndymion (12. Oktober 2016)

Super Video!


----------



## Jack22001 (12. Oktober 2016)

ich schliesse mich den vorrednern an und bekomme gleich "fernweh" nach saalbach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2016)

Ja, sehr schön zum Gucken 

G.


----------



## Jack22001 (13. Oktober 2016)

Bass macht Spass  auch nach 18 Jahren noch...


----------



## RaulEndymion (16. Oktober 2016)

Schon ein wenig älter, Mitte Juni 2016.

Nicolai Tour in der Heidelberger Gegend.


----------



## DJT (26. Oktober 2016)

Ab und zu schimmert da ein Helius in die Linse


----------



## trailterror (26. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Shimon (31. Oktober 2016)

Geht garnicht mal so schlecht das ION in so einem Asphaltei.


----------



## trailterror (4. November 2016)




----------



## Schneckenreiter (5. November 2016)

Traum erfüllt - mit meinem ION 16 in Moab / Utah...


----------



## Schneckenreiter (5. November 2016)




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. November 2016)

Tolles Foto! Wo ist das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenreiter (5. November 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Tolles Foto! Wo ist das denn?



... das ist auf dem Slick Rock Trail in Moab / Utah. Hab' ich mir und meinem Ion mal gegönnt


----------



## Jack22001 (13. November 2016)

Winter action bergauf...


----------



## blitzfitz (11. Dezember 2016)

ION 16 mal stehend.


----------



## DJT (12. Dezember 2016)

Was für ein Wetter am Wochenende   ... voll Fett


----------



## Carsten (13. Dezember 2016)

hier nochmal ein Bild von der hübschen Nicki




verfolgt von DJT


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2016)

Hmmh, von mir gibts nur eins mit mießer Quallität, dafür auch bei mießem Wetter 






...und der Gabel tat des geglitsche gestern bei Dauerregen auch net so gut 






G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. Dezember 2016)

Hab ja schon lange nichts mehr gepostet, aber unsere Alena @AKruspy  hat mit ihrem ION20 ein paar feine Aufnahmen gemacht, die unbedingt geteilt werden müssen
Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Geronimo Wöhrl (25. Dezember 2016)

Ein kleiner Rückblick auf Herbst 2016


----------



## hoodride (8. Januar 2017)

Heute mit @dadsi unterwegs, leider fiel sein Argon mit lockerer Riemenscheibe gleich beim Start aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (8. Januar 2017)

Endlich Winter 


Ein paar Fatbike Schneebilder von Arno und mir am 5.1.17
Fotos: Arno Schmittner









hoffentlich bleibts so bis Ostern


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2017)

Des Zweite ist ja richtig gelungen 

G.


----------



## Carsten (8. Januar 2017)

Das zweite ist unser Top Fotospot. Dort ist letztes Jahr fünf oder sechs mal das Foto des Tages entstanden ;-)


----------



## JenSIE103 (13. Januar 2017)

Kleine Rast am "Belle Kreuz" im Binger Wald...


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. Januar 2017)

Ein wenig Puderzucker auf den Trails im Pott


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. Januar 2017)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Ein wenig Puderzucker auf den Trails im Pott


Steht auch heute in der Auswahl zum "Foto des Tages"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensXTR (21. Januar 2017)

Nicolai im Schnee...


----------



## guru39 (21. Januar 2017)

JenSIE103 schrieb:


> Kleine Rast am "Belle Kreuz" im Binger Wald...
> Anhang anzeigen 564310





JensXTR schrieb:


> Nicolai im Schnee...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 567025 Anhang anzeigen 567024




Ich möchte jetzt nicht katholischer als das Papst sein...aber... der Fred heißt immer noch Nicolai`s in Aktion.

Hier geht es um Bilder in Aktion auf euren Nicolais


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. Januar 2017)

Steht heute in der Auswahl zum FDT


----------



## Carsten (9. Februar 2017)

Meine kleine dicke Nicki artgerecht eingesetzt


----------



## rattinio_ks (15. Februar 2017)

La Palma


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. Februar 2017)

Steht heute auch in der Auswahl zum "FDT"


----------



## sud (26. Februar 2017)

Spielen in der fränkischen...


----------



## RaulEndymion (26. Februar 2017)




----------



## trailterror (1. März 2017)




----------



## federstecker (7. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## federstecker (7. März 2017)

... bischen Ion-Action !


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. März 2017)

Ein ION und ein altes Helius unterwegs auf den Dortmunder Trails


----------



## puitl (29. März 2017)

Doppelbrücke?


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. März 2017)

puitl schrieb:


> Doppelbrücke?


So sind wir vor 10 Jahren nur unsere Touren gefahren und da sein anderes im Moment nicht fahrtüchtig ist, wurde halt das alte wieder aktiviert 
Und das Helius ST steht doch für "Super Tourer"


----------



## JohVir (29. April 2017)

Arbeitswoche abgeschlossen gestern mit dem starren Bock


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. April 2017)

Wenn man alleine unterwegs ist, gibt es immer nur Standfotos..


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2017)

Seit Jahren überlegt den Bikeboulder zu fahren, nur die radhohe Wasserlandezone hat mich immer abgeschreckt.
Dank Brückenbauarbeiten ist der Fichtelsee jetzt ein ganzes Stück abgelasen...man muß nur warten können 








G.


----------



## JenSIE103 (17. Mai 2017)

Aus dieser Perspektive sieht es aus als würde die Landung sicher daneben gehen.
Schönes Bild!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2017)

Hmmh, Landung würd ich dazu jetzt net sagen, aber der Auslauf war doch sehr soft 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (18. Mai 2017)

Abendtour im Sauerländer Landregen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## guru39 (22. Mai 2017)

G16 Äktschn 






Ist am Donnerstag zufällig jemand in Winterberg? Wenn es nicht pisst natürlich!


----------



## Martin1508 (22. Mai 2017)

Jap!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## guru39 (23. Mai 2017)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Jap!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Moin Maddin,

ruf mich bitte mal im Laden an.


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Mai 2017)

@guru39
Geiles Bild Rainer
Ich war Freitag in Winterberg, Donnerstag waren wir mit dem Bike unterwegs 
Vatertagstour 2017


----------



## Ferkelmann (31. Mai 2017)

Hier mal wieder was ungeschnittenes, aus meinem neuen Revier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (4. Juni 2017)

Ein Ion auf Sunriser-Tour...









Die Story dazu hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hochtouren-fotos-teil-2.490135/page-378#post-14588856


----------



## DJT (5. Juni 2017)

Vor der Action...


----------



## Shimon (12. Juni 2017)

Ich und mein G16 in Action.


----------



## pillehille (13. Juni 2017)

unterwegs mit den Nicolai-Bikebauer Team beim 24H Rennen am Alfsee

Rennebericht NBB Teams:
http://www.bikebauer.de/blog/2017/06/13/alfsee-24-std-rennen-nbb-4-er-team/
http://www.bikebauer.de/blog/2017/06/13/alfsee-2017-immer-schoen-im-kreis-die-nbb-einzelstarter/

EDIT: Bild hat es in die "Bild des Tages" Auswahl geschafft 
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## guru39 (13. Juni 2017)

Sehr geiles Bild


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (14. Juni 2017)

Endlich mal wieder bewegte Bilder von mir, leider ohne Musik.

@pillehille Toller Bericht vom Alfsee Rennen!


----------



## rattinio_ks (22. Juni 2017)

Punta Ala


----------



## rattinio_ks (22. Juni 2017)

Fort William


----------



## Martin1508 (22. Juni 2017)

rattinio_ks schrieb:


> Fort William
> Anhang anzeigen 616950



Sehr cool!

Grüße an Connor MacLeod


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2017)

Heute unterwegs mit @RaulEndymion, und vielen anderen  

Kurze Feierabend Runde. Kurz HD anklicken... dann ist es nicht mehr soo schlimm 


Test-Video.


----------



## Simbl (9. Juli 2017)

Ich muss doch mal wieder aufn Weisen Stein


----------



## RaulEndymion (10. Juli 2017)

War eine tolle Runde.
Immer wieder schön.


----------



## simon69 (10. Juli 2017)




----------



## JohVir (10. Juli 2017)

Neues von der Mega


----------



## guru39 (17. Juli 2017)

Mein G16 ist soooo geillllll


----------



## RaulEndymion (26. Juli 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Heute unterwegs mit @RaulEndymion, und vielen anderen
> 
> Kurze Feierabend Runde. Kurz HD anklicken... dann ist es nicht mehr soo schlimm
> 
> ...




So, mit reichlich Verspätung habe ich es auch endlich mal geschafft meine Aufnahmen von dem Tag zusammenzustellen. 

Quasi ähnlich, nur aus anderer Perspektive.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (26. Juli 2017)

Geil! Und die Tacho Einblendung war cool.


----------



## RaulEndymion (26. Juli 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Geil! Und die Tacho Einblendung war cool.



Der Tacho basiert auf den GPS Daten. 
Deshalb ist der nur so gut wie der Empfang. 
Habe ihn nur bei guten Daten eingeblendet. Ist der Empfang schlecht, kommt es gerne mal zu so sinnvollen Anzeigen wie 8 km/h in voller Fahrt, oder 24 km/h beim anhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2017)

Regnets bei euch nicht oder jetzt deswegen Zeit sich um Videos zu kümmern   
Wetter ist echt zum in den Boden rammen....







G.


----------



## codit (26. Juli 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Regnets bei euch nicht ....


Heute Nachmittag war Wetter wieder o.k. Super Grip am Fuchstrail!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. Juli 2017)

RaulEndymion schrieb:


> Der Tacho basiert auf den GPS Daten.
> Deshalb ist der nur so gut wie der Empfang.
> Habe ihn nur bei guten Daten eingeblendet. Ist der Empfang schlecht, kommt es gerne mal zu so sinnvollen Anzeigen wie 8 km/h in voller Fahrt, oder 24 km/h beim anhalten.


Ja ja, die GPS Daten... Ich fahre mir manchmal auf einem Strava Segment die Seele aus dem Leib um danach zu Hause festzustellen, dass das Segment nicht aufgenommen wurde.


----------



## guru39 (27. Juli 2017)

RaulEndymion schrieb:


> So, mit reichlich Verspätung habe ich es auch endlich mal geschafft meine Aufnahmen von dem Tag zusammenzustellen.
> 
> Quasi ähnlich, nur aus anderer Perspektive.




Ich hab jetzt Schüttellähmung von der Musik 


codit schrieb:


> ...... Super Grip am Fuchstrail!



Da muss ich auch mal wieder hin


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2017)

Mal ein paar Wackelknie an diesem Rail geholt 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2017)

Keine Angst, ich bin noch nicht auf die dunkle Seite der Biker gewechselt.
Aber wenn mans schoh mal ausprobieren kann. Deswegen sicheheitshalber kein direktes Bild  

https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/21/2177/2177007-5uq8pxj75m73-e_nico2-large.jpg

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justanicename (29. Juli 2017)

Das Bike habe ich doch schon mal gesehen


----------



## DJT (31. Juli 2017)

Samstag im Allgäu


----------



## JohVir (2. August 2017)

Hoch das Bein


----------



## LB Jörg (8. August 2017)

Auf der semioffiziellen Engländerlinie am Oko 







G.


----------



## JohVir (8. August 2017)

Putz und Lager Action.
Aber dieses Wochenende wieder aufm Trail.


----------



## hasardeur (8. August 2017)

Sehr geile Werkstatt


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (9. August 2017)

Alter Schwede, du hast aber mal ALLES auseinander genommen, was geht.


----------



## JohVir (9. August 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, du hast aber mal ALLES auseinander genommen, was geht.


Jup war mal nötig. Hab das Geometron jetzt 2 Saisons voll mit Bikepark, Endurotouren und zwei Mal Megavalanche gefahren. Also so richtig "do it all". Daher jetzt mal Tiefenreinigung, neues Fett, teilweise neue Lager usw.
Mal gespannt wie jetzt die erste Fahrt wird


----------



## Knallscharsche (9. August 2017)

So hier auch ma was von mir:




Eröffnungstag Flowtrail Siegen im Juni.


----------



## DJT (9. August 2017)

Schaut nach Spaß aus 
Aber warum mit dem Sattel oben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knallscharsche (10. August 2017)

Einfach vergessen den Knopp zu drücken.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (10. August 2017)

Moin!
Dein Hintermann ooch...


----------



## JohVir (22. August 2017)

Wenn man nicht weiß was kommt dann einfach das Geometron einpacken. Geht alles von 601 bis Supermarkt [emoji1305][emoji85]


----------



## guru39 (20. September 2017)

Unterwegs mit @RaulEndymion


----------



## Kuwahades (21. September 2017)

JohVir schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht weiß was kommt dann einfach das Geometron einpacken. Geht alles von 601 bis Supermarkt [emoji1305][emoji85]



das kann ich bestätigen


----------



## DJT (24. September 2017)

Ist zwar nur kurz zu sehen an den Holzdrops... aber da ist ein scharfes Ion dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2017)

Schönes Video, nur der Nicolaianteil eindeutig unterrepresentiert 

Als Ausgleich 100% Nicolai GPI Anteil bei Extremnosewheelie to Felsplant 






G.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (22. Oktober 2017)

@LB Jörg : *Alles gut beim GPI?* 
...und bei dir?
Falls nicht - gute Besserung! Sieht jedenfalls extrem spektakulär aus
Gruß Maik


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @LB Jörg : *Alles gut beim GPI?*
> ...und bei dir?
> Falls nicht - gute Besserung! Sieht jedenfalls extrem spektakulär aus
> Gruß Maik



Danke, hab nur einen riesen blauen Fleck am Oberschenkel und einen Kapselriß am kleinen Finger, also nichts was vom Weiterfahren die Tage bei dem tollen Wetter abhält 
Den Snubber mußt ich wegschrauben, der war mehr verbogen als man sich theoretisch vorstellen kann. Mit einer Eagle hätte mich das Ganze schon etwas mehr geärgert 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (22. Oktober 2017)

Ja, manchmal stört alles, was irgendwie absteht.  Ist immer gut, wenn nur Kratzer bleiben.
Aber: Wer hat dich auf "Zelluloid" gebannt?


----------



## DJT (22. Oktober 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schönes Video, nur der Nicolaianteil eindeutig unterrepresentiert



Das Nicolai war eben immer schneller als die Kamera 

Hier um den Nicolaianteil auszugleichen noch ein paar Bilder aus 2016...


----------



## nicolai.fan (22. Oktober 2017)

Hebbe wie immer geil


----------



## osbow (23. Oktober 2017)

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein…


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2017)

Mal wieder was langsames, das man mehr vom Trail hat 



Edit: Zweiteres ist nur vom Kopf aus, des läßt sich nur net MTBForummen 


G.


----------



## RaulEndymion (26. Oktober 2017)

Herbstliches Allerlei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattinio_ks (10. November 2017)

Whistler


----------



## rattinio_ks (10. November 2017)

Revelstoke


----------



## der-gute (10. November 2017)

rattinio_ks schrieb:


> Whistler



Knieschützer und dann suche Schlappen..serious?


----------



## rattinio_ks (11. November 2017)

ich weiß, aber die Schuhe fahren sich toll: bequem und leicht..


----------



## der-gute (11. November 2017)

Na dann Toi Toi Toi, das du die Knieschützer nicht mal brauchst. Deine Füße danken es Dir


----------



## pillehille (16. November 2017)

HARZACTION

PS: steht auch zur Auswahl zum Foto des Tages 
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2017)

@pillehille,

habs gesternt


----------



## wildbiker (16. November 2017)

Stilecht mit Nicolai-Trikot


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2017)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Stilecht mit Nicolai-Trikot



Im ersten Moment dachte ich an Rocky Mountain 

G.


----------



## codit (28. November 2017)

Helius RC letzten Sonntag am Fuchs:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaulEndymion (29. November 2017)

Am Fuchstrail müsste ich auch mal wieder vorbeischauen, wenn ich die Bilder so sehe.


----------



## codit (29. November 2017)

RaulEndymion schrieb:


> Am Fuchstrail müsste ich auch mal wieder vorbeischauen, wenn ich die Bilder so sehe.


Nutze den Dezember! Im Januar schlägt Hessen-Forst im unteren Teil zu. Voraussichtlich müssen wir die Abschnitte 3/4 beider Strecken dann einige Zeit (bis zur Rekonstruktion) schließen.


----------



## Kuwahades (29. November 2017)

Darf man denn als nicht Mitglied die Strecke benutzen ?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## codit (29. November 2017)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Darf man denn als nicht Mitglied die Strecke benutzen ?
> 
> Gruß Karsten


Nein! Aber im Laufe 2018 soll es Tageskarten geben.


----------



## Kuwahades (29. November 2017)

cool
was soll die Kosten, weiss man das schon ?


----------



## codit (29. November 2017)

Diskutiert wird was um 7 Euronen. Die Rechtsprüfung in der Sache läuft noch.


----------



## guru39 (29. November 2017)

RaulEndymion schrieb:


> Am Fuchstrail müsste ich auch mal wieder vorbeischauen, wenn ich die Bilder so sehe.



dabei


----------



## Kuwahades (29. November 2017)

codit schrieb:


> Diskutiert wird was um 7 Euronen. Die Rechtsprüfung in der Sache läuft noch.



finde ich gut !
bei 1,5h Anfahrt macht das das Ganze echt attraktiv


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (10. Dezember 2017)

Kleiner Ausritt im Schnee, mein Helius vs.Felt Crosser. Alter Schwede, da musste ich mich ganz schön strecken. Die Conti Baron... 



 




Dankeschön an Nathalie von FLAT OUT SUSPENSION! Fit für die nächsten 2 Jahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (15. Dezember 2017)

ein Bild aus dem Snow Valley


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. Dezember 2017)

Trotz breitem Lenker ist die Karre ständig woanders hin gefahren...


----------



## EddyAC (29. Dezember 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 680042 Anhang anzeigen 680043 Anhang anzeigen 680044
> Trotz breitem Lenker ist die Karre ständig woanders hin gefahren...



Das könnte an dem aerodynamisch äußerst ungünstigen Formel 1 Frontflügel liegen .........


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. Dezember 2017)

Das Ding liebe ich, das ist Gold wert! Und bei 3,7 Km/h wirkt da aerodynamisch noch nicht


----------



## manuelschafer (2. April 2018)

*Trailrakete* 2004 4x _Worldcupbike_

.

*VR 3C MaxTerra Shorty 2,5
HR 3C MaxTerra Minion DHR II 2,3*


----------



## Kuwahades (3. April 2018)

ist das Rahmengröße S ?
Lenkwinkel ist aber ziemlich steil bei Dir ?!
Hab meinen Dämpferschlitten mal ganz noch vorne geschoben, da gehen aber nur noch 115mm Federweg bei mir.
Radstand hat sich aber nicht verlängert, Winkel ist auch nicht sichtbar flacher geworden
werde ein paar Testfahrten machen, aber ich denke ich gehe mit dem Schlitten wieder ein Loch zurück und kann wieder 130, oder147mm hinten Fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (3. April 2018)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ist das Rahmengröße S ?
> Lenkwinkel ist aber ziemlich steil bei Dir ?!
> Hab meinen Dämpferschlitten mal ganz noch vorne geschoben, da gehen aber nur noch 115mm Federweg bei mir.
> Radstand hat sich aber nicht verlängert, Winkel ist auch nicht sichtbar flacher geworden
> werde ein paar Testfahrten machen, aber ich denke ich gehe mit dem Schlitten wieder ein Loch zurück und kann wieder 130, oder147mm hinten Fahren



Ja abgefahren 
Meins ist ja kein FR wie deines.. Helius 4x eben.

*Oberrohrlänge 58cm*, demnach eher ein M..seinerzeit.. !

kann in dem loch wie abgebildet 200x57 fahren.

Der LW ist etwas flacher als es in dem Bild oben  im Vergleich zum  Sitzrohr aussieht.

.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2018)

Vielleicht wäre es langsam Zeit für einen Thread mit dem Namen "Nicolai´s nach Action"  

G.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (3. April 2018)

Es braucht halt einen 2.Mann (oder eine Frau) für die Dokumentation der Äktschn...


----------



## manuelschafer (3. April 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es langsam Zeit für einen Thread mit dem Namen "Nicolai´s nach Action"
> 
> G.


 Glaube der Jörg meint Pflege Thread nach winter-actions


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Es braucht halt einen 2.Mann (oder eine Frau) für die Dokumentation der Äktschn...



Ein bisschen Einfallsreichtum dann klappts doch allein   Aber Nicolais´s nach Action ist immernoch besser als garkeine Action hier 

G.


----------



## BillMeyer (3. April 2018)

Nicolai Geometron (G16) auf der HD Freeride Strecke:


----------



## Joshua60 (4. April 2018)

Dann mal wieder mein inzwischen nahezu unfahrbares 26er!  Danke Manuel fürs das Trikot! 




Strommastendownhill

by JoshuaXo, auf Flickr


----------



## Dome_2001 (6. April 2018)

Mal ein paar Bilder von mir mit meinem Ion 16









Danke an Pierre Johne!! War echt richtig cool die Aktion
Danke auch an meinen Arbeitgeber das ich die Bilder machen konnte


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. Mai 2018)

Attacke!


----------



## RockAddict (14. Mai 2018)

Sieht aus wie ein Trackstand, wo bleibt denn da die action?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (14. Mai 2018)

I know... Ist auch Handyknipse und der Selbstauslöser war bei 5", da war nicht viel Zeit. Alleine ist halt doof. Muss noch mal wiederholt werden! Will auch mal ein schönes Foto von meinem Bike und mir in Action.


----------



## codit (26. Mai 2018)

Heute morgentliche Kontrollfahrt auf Fuchs Blau.
Helius RC MJ2011:






Helius AC MJ2010:


----------



## MantaHai (12. Juni 2018)

Zwar after Action; aber man kann die Action erahnen.

Grüße vom Rothrock Trailmix aus Pennsylvania!


----------



## MantaHai (2. Juli 2018)

Grüße vom ersten Clif Enduro East Rennen im Mountain Creek Bikepark! Steinfeldtrails und über 33°C ergaben ein richtig gutes EWS-Qualifyerrennen. Platzierung war zwar kacke, aber Spaß hatte ich trotzdem. @kalle Nicolai sicher, dass ihr meine nächsten Rennen hier im Nordosten nicht für etwas Werbung nutzen wollt


----------



## Akira (2. Juli 2018)




----------



## Akira (8. Juli 2018)




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (9. Juli 2018)

@Akira Toller Aufbau mit schönen Teilen!


----------



## rattinio_ks (12. Juli 2018)

Eisenach


----------



## rattinio_ks (12. Juli 2018)

MSBX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olfe (17. Juli 2018)

vor kurzem auf dem Weg zum Gardasee


----------



## Akira (23. Juli 2018)




----------



## _markus (27. Juli 2018)

Benoit Coulanges in Aktion auf Nicolai, sehr sehenswert:
https://www.pinkbike.com/video/488845/


----------



## manuelschafer (27. Juli 2018)

wie cool war das denn gerade bidde


----------



## juergets (28. Juli 2018)

_markus schrieb:


> Benoit Coulanges in Aktion auf Nicolai, sehr sehenswert:
> https://www.pinkbike.com/video/488845/


Weiss jemand welches Ion er da fährt?


----------



## manuelschafer (28. Juli 2018)

ion 20 effi !
oder effig19 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> ion 20 effi !
> oder effig19 ?



Gab nur das ION 20 Effi, danach wollte Nicolai nichts mehr mit Effigear zutun haben. Fragt mich nicht warum, aber gut sind die nicht auf Effigear zu sprechen.

G.


----------



## manuelschafer (28. Juli 2018)

pinion 2.0  die Zukunft ?


----------



## Helius-FR (28. Juli 2018)

Akira schrieb:


>



Action Akira. Aktion is hier gefragt.


----------



## juergets (28. Juli 2018)

Danke!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> pinion 2.0  die Zukunft ?



Gibts da was Neues?

G.


----------



## _markus (29. Juli 2018)

juergets schrieb:


> Weiss jemand welches Ion er da fährt?


Welches Rad das ist weiß ich auch nicht, aber zumindest ein Ion 16 mit Effigear dürfte es geben:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1144481-nicolai-ion-16-effigear
(Kenne den Verkäufer nicht)


----------



## MantaHai (30. Juli 2018)

_markus schrieb:


> Welches Rad das ist weiß ich auch nicht, aber zumindest ein Ion 16 mit Effigear dürfte es geben:
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1144481-nicolai-ion-16-effigear
> (Kenne den Verkäufer nicht)



Das ist das Rad von Benoit Coulanges.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gibts da was Neues?
> 
> G.



https://patents.google.com/patent/DE102014016395A1/de


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2018)

_markus schrieb:


> Welches Rad das ist weiß ich auch nicht, aber zumindest ein Ion 16 mit Effigear dürfte es geben:
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1144481-nicolai-ion-16-effigear
> (Kenne den Verkäufer nicht)



Gab das ein oder andere Inoffizielle davon. Ist ja auch schon ganz erfolgreich beim Dh irgendwas in Winterberg mitgefahren.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Das ist das Rad von Benoit Coulanges.
> 
> 
> 
> https://patents.google.com/patent/DE102014016395A1/de




Ja, das Nicolaipatend hab ich auch schonmal gesehen gehabt. Gibts wohl Pläne das wirklich zu realisieren? 

G.


----------



## MantaHai (30. Juli 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, das Nicolaipatend hab ich auch schonmal gesehen gehabt. Gibts wohl Pläne das wirklich zu realisieren?
> 
> G.


Ich weiß nur, dass sie an einem neuen Getriebebike arbeiten, das ohne Pinion läuft. Aber die Infos ist aus dem Herbst letzten Jahres, weil seit Februar Funkstille ist. Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft, dass auf der Eurobike was präsentiert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, dass sie an einem neuen Getriebebike arbeiten, das ohne Pinion läuft. Aber die Infos ist aus dem Herbst letzten Jahres, weil seit Februar Funkstille ist. Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft, dass auf der Eurobike was präsentiert wird.



 Da bin ich echt mal gespannt 

G.


----------



## rattinio_ks (13. August 2018)

Bormio 3000


----------



## rattinio_ks (13. August 2018)

Passu Zebru


----------



## Akira (27. August 2018)

Fotos muss ich noch hochladen. Aber das Saturn11 funktioniert gut als Touren-MTB

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/89430


----------



## danizartmann (31. August 2018)

Saturn 11 am Ischgl Iron Bike 2018


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2018)

Ganz vergessen, das kommt ja eigentlich hier rein 
Bin ja grade in Lenzerheide unterwegs...ein Tag besser als der Andere hier. Und der neue Flowtrail oben durchs Geröllfeld, ist der erste Flowtrail, also meine Meinung als Flowtrailhasser  , der den Namen Flow und Trail wirklich verdient  ...und er führt an unzähliger schöner Felsabfahrten vorbei  

















G.


----------



## osbow (19. September 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen, das kommt ja eigentlich hier rein
> Bin ja grade in Lenzerheide unterwegs...ein Tag besser als der Andere hier. Und der neue Flowtrail oben durchs Geröllfeld, ist der erste Flowtrail, also meine Meinung als Flowtrailhasser  , der den Namen Flow und Trail wirklich verdient  ...und er führt an unzähliger schöner Felsabfahrten vorbei
> 
> 
> ...


Konntest du da gut abrollen? Sieht nach harter Kompression aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Konntest du da gut abrollen? Sieht nach harter Kompression aus.



Federweg ist immer gut übrieg geblieben. Aber egal welches Bild, bei wirklich falscher Bewegung am Ausgang, würds bei jedem reinblocken 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2018)

Nachtrag vom letzten Taag Lenzerheide 

Am Einstieg zum Trail nach Arosa vom Rothorn aus 






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (21. September 2018)

Komischer Schlepplift


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Komischer Schlepplift



 

Anders hät ich mich nicht getraut 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2018)

Das Bergablifthändyfoto hats sogar wieder zur Auswahl Foto des Tages geschafft  

G.


----------



## nmk (25. September 2018)

Montafon am letzten Wochenende mit dem AC. Nach fast 6 Jahren immer noch ein toller Begleiter für sämtliche Abenteuer.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (25. September 2018)

Ich liebe mein AC auch! Ist ein toller Gefährte...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2018)

Kurztrip mim GPI ins Apfelbaumland 






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (8. Oktober 2018)

Also warst Du das doch am Samstag...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Also warst Du das doch am Samstag...



Ah, dann war das dein XL Schiff, das man mit Mühe in den Hänger gepreßt hat 
Drei Geometrons in einem Hänger sind wahrscheinlich sehr selten 

G.


----------



## hoodride (8. Oktober 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Also warst Du das doch am Samstag...




Dann bist Du das mit dem G13?

Wir waren das:






und a bissel Action


----------



## hasardeur (8. Oktober 2018)

So trifft man sich wieder....

Waren schon arg viele Nicolai unterwegs da unten.


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. Oktober 2018)

da es kein "mit dem Nicolai beim Posen" Fred gibt trau ich mich mal hier rein 





mein 3. Nicolai, jeder Rahmen für sich der Hammer


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Oktober 2018)

keine Ronny-Racing-Action...aber unterwegs


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. November 2018)




----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Dezember 2018)

2x Argon Fat auf Tour...


----------



## Akira (3. Januar 2019)

Wo kam nur plötzlich dieses weiße Zeug her?


----------



## beetle (4. Januar 2019)

Letztes Jahr in Ainsa. Irgend eine EWS Stage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. Januar 2019)

Gestern auf der Leiter:


----------



## Olven (5. Januar 2019)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Gestern auf der Leiter:


Wassertal wenn ich mich nicht täusche?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. Januar 2019)

Olven schrieb:


> Wassertal wenn ich mich nicht täusche?


Wassertal sagt mir nichts  Ist irgendwo im Harz.

Das Foto steht übrigens zur Wahl für das Foto des Tages 

Schön ist es im Harz:









Grüße!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (22. Januar 2019)

Dünsberg in aller Stille


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2019)

Damit der Thread mal wieder weiter hoch kommt, etwas Felsen 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2351067

G.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (31. Januar 2019)

Winter Wonderland - schön war's!


----------



## DJT (5. Februar 2019)

Zwischendurch G16 und (ganz am Ende) Helius AM


----------



## codit (5. Februar 2019)

DJT schrieb:


> Zwischendurch G16 und (ganz am Ende) Helius AM


Genial gut (und ehrlich)!!!!


----------



## barbarissima (5. Februar 2019)

Sauberle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (6. Februar 2019)

Ach, du Heimatland! Ich hab' schweißnasse Hände! Krasse Action in großartiger Landschaft, tolle Musik.


----------



## osbow (7. Februar 2019)

Danke für die Outtakes! Sonst macht es immer den Eindruck, dass man sowas im schlaf runterfahren würde.


----------



## manuelschafer (7. Februar 2019)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 821015
> Winter Wonderland - schön war's!


mini geolution in 26" !


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (7. Februar 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> mini geolution in 26" !


Aber wirklich seehr Mini!  Kommt auf den Blickwinkel an..... wenn es einen Winkelsteuersatz hätte Sonst is ja schon kurz.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2019)

Ja, die Fehlversuche am Schluß machens wieder erträglich 

G.


----------



## manuelschafer (7. Februar 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, die Fehlversuche am Schluß machens wieder erträglich
> 
> G.



@LB Jörg undefiniert ist auch was los ..

@Kaffeeklicker stimmt kommt auf den Blick° an .. .. Bei mir auch immer so.. Mal denkt man hui fast Helius AM dann denkt man ach! krasse alte DH bzw schon fast ion16 Geo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (10. Februar 2019)

Gestern wurde das Helius AM wieder bewegt 
Motto war "Dancing on Ice in Magura-Land"


----------



## manuelschafer (10. Februar 2019)

DJT schrieb:


> Gestern wurde das Helius AM wieder bewegt
> Motto war "Dancing on Ice in Magura-Land"



Hallo super Bilder!
verrätst du welche Reifen und Mischung du da drauf hast ..
Vorne extra soft und hinten 3C ?



VG


----------



## DJT (10. Februar 2019)

Danke 
Vorne Schwalbe Ultra Soft. 
Hinten Maxxis normal Mischung (60a?) müsst ich schauen... der lag halt noch rum


----------



## aka (14. Februar 2019)

DJT schrieb:


> Gestern wurde das Helius AM wieder bewegt
> Motto war "Dancing on Ice in Magura-Land"
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 824820
> ...




Die Felsen auf der Alb sind doch nass schon arschglatt, da macht das bissle Eis auch keinen Unterschied mehr 
Spass beiseite, tolle Bilder!


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. Februar 2019)

den Bunny Hop kann man noch erahnen...


 

 



im Winter muß man einfach kleiner Brötchen backen, aber Hauptsache unterwegs...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (3. März 2019)

Die heutige Nachmittagsrunde endete als Night Ride. Sehr schön und spaßig!


----------



## DJT (10. März 2019)

DJT schrieb:


> Zwischendurch G16 und (ganz am Ende) Helius AM



Hier die Story zu den letzten Sequenzen im Video mit dem Helius AM:

https://trailhunter.de/2019/02/25/licht-schatten/


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2019)

Auch ein paar Bilder vom hoffentlich letzten Wintereinbruch in der Gegend 


G.


----------



## Aarios (15. März 2019)

Erschreckend. Wie sieht das bei Dir denn ohne Schnee aus? Bei mir keineswegs sooo gut!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2019)

Aarios schrieb:


> Erschreckend. Wie sieht das bei Dir denn ohne Schnee aus? Bei mir keineswegs sooo gut!



Ohne Schnee ist nur der Unterschied, das man steilere Felsen aussucht 
Mit Schnee rechts ohne links 







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. März 2019)

Schnee?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. März 2019)

Noch immer Winter.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. März 2019)

Wird nicht weniger. Unterhalb von 1.300 m muss es mal ordentlich geregnet haben. Drüber hat's nämlich noch einen guten Meter Schnee. 

Aussicht passt.


----------



## DJT (2. April 2019)

Neulich in der Pfalz


----------



## beetle (6. April 2019)

Auch eine Möglichkeit mit dem Spieß umzugehen...


----------



## WODAN (8. April 2019)

Hometrail


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. April 2019)

Gude @WODAN, 
Bad Nauheimer Forst?


----------



## WODAN (8. April 2019)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Gude @WODAN,
> Bad Nauheimer Forst?


Jep


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (9. April 2019)

Dachte ich mir doch. Bin über den Trail erst 1x rüber,  habe aber durch die Strava Reportage von einem der Erbauer den Sprung erkannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2019)

Hab auch mal wieder was zusammengestöpselt.



G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2019)

Hab ja die Woche noch was hochgeladen was hier her gehört 


G.


----------



## manuelschafer (25. April 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab ja die Woche noch was hochgeladen was hier her gehört
> 
> 
> G.


schön, wo ist das Gefilde ?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> schön, wo ist das Gefilde ?



Alles im Fichtelgebirge auf meinen Haustürtrails 

G.


----------



## WODAN (30. April 2019)

RO20 im Mellowpark Berlin


----------



## Kuwahades (30. April 2019)

Geil
Sowas vermisse ich auch in unserer Gegend !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeracer79 (5. Mai 2019)

G16 29“


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Mai 2019)

Falls es jemand wissen möchte: Wir haben noch immer Winter.







Ach ja: G Modelle sind nun mal die besten Tourenbikes. Waren heute 35 km und 1.450 Hm in 4 Stunden, inkl. 50% Singletrail Abfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. Juni 2019)

Wieder mal ein Schneebericht:


----------



## Olven (2. Juni 2019)




----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Juni 2019)

Hält dieser Trail, was er auf den Photos verspricht?
Sieht traumhaft aus.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Juni 2019)

Olven schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 869495 Anhang anzeigen 869494


Schaut gut aus  Ist das im Harz?


----------



## Olven (3. Juni 2019)

Der Trail macht Bock auf mehr ,ja ist im Harz.


----------



## coastalwolf (3. Juni 2019)

Bewährungsprobe fürs Saturn 11 als Jungfernfahrt 


Tolles Rad. Im Trockenen besteht das Radl als Trail-XC auch im gröberen Gelände. Generell sehr ausgewogen als Tourenbike. Genau was ich wollte


----------



## osbow (3. Juni 2019)

Olven schrieb:


> Der Trail macht Bock auf mehr ,ja ist im Harz.


Darf man fragen, wo genau das ist? Bei Bedarf->PN.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Juni 2019)

Olven schrieb:


> Der Trail macht Bock auf mehr ,ja ist im Harz.


Top. Ist das in der Nähe von Tanne oberhalb des Parkplatzes mit der Gulaschkanone/Erbensuppe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (3. Juni 2019)

Das G in Finale. Schön war's mal wieder!  Trotz kältesten Mai seit Jahren…


----------



## Olven (3. Juni 2019)

Bin nur im Schlepptau mitgefahren,kann keine genaue Ortsangabe machen.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2019)

Mußt mal wieder einen Trailabschnitt für die Nachwelt festhalten.
Geometron mal in langsamen bodenständigem Gelände 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2019)

Die Spielerei muß ja hier auch noch her 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2019)

Noch ein Kurzschnipsel aus Bayreuth 


G..)


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (15. Juli 2019)

Leider schlechte Qualität, trotzdem gut wie ich finde.


----------



## manuelschafer (15. Juli 2019)

Saag oder schnelle Kammmera?
Ansonsten Super Bilder!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (15. Juli 2019)

Verstehe gerade nicht was du meinst. Ich meine die Kamera war ein Iphone irgendwas.


----------



## manuelschafer (14. August 2019)

not me


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connerthesaint (16. August 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> not me


Geile Farbkombo! Mag ich


----------



## Knollensteppe (19. August 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> not me



Ordentlich Luft auf den Reifen, der Kollege. Voller Durchschlag aber an den Reifen rührt sich nix!


----------



## DJT (22. September 2019)

Damit sich hier mal wieder was tut... 
ein verspieltes G16 vor kurzem in Frankreich


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (23. September 2019)

Hessen, Gleiberger Land


----------



## Knollensteppe (23. September 2019)

Dolomiten 







Gruß,
Robert


----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2019)

Mal wieder was kurzes von mir und meinem Langholzlaster. Ist auf einem "unfahrbaren" Trail am Wegesrand.
Dafür konnte man den Baumstamm einigermaßen gut anfahren 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlanB (15. Oktober 2019)

Handy-Schnappschuss von vor zwei Wochen. Typisch Madeira: klasse Trails mitten im Blumenmeer mit super gebauten Features (hier: Blackline bei Prazeres)


----------



## Bikeracer79 (20. Oktober 2019)

"" target="_blank">Nicolai Trail Fun</a> von <a href=


----------



## DJT (30. Oktober 2019)




----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2019)

Da  ichs für Frankenrätsel hochgeladen hab, darfs hier natürlich auch nicht fehlen...der Todesarch 

Frankenrätsel

G.


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. November 2019)

bei schlecht Wetter muß man kleine Brötchen backen....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. November 2019)

Langsam wintert es ein. Für die heutige Zeit ist das schon ungewöhnlich. 







Wäre alles kein Problem, würden mir nicht, wie jeden Winter, die Zehen abfrieren. 


Die Trails waren heute lustig. Es hat rein geregnet und dann gefroren. Eine überaus rutschige Kombination.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2019)

Beheitze Schuhsohlen kaufen  Hatte mal welche von Tschibo, funktioniert 

G.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. November 2019)

Daran habe ich schon ernsthaft gedacht. Selbst spezielle MTB Winterschuhe sollen nicht wirklich warm halten; das ließt man immer wieder mal. Also 200 bis 250 Euro in den Sand gesetzt, wenn's nicht klappt. 

Oder umrüsten auf Plattformpedale und die Bergschuhe mißbrauchen.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Daran habe ich schon ernsthaft gedacht. Selbst spezielle MTB Winterschuhe sollen nicht wirklich warm halten; das ließt man immer wieder mal. Also 200 bis 250 Euro in den Sand gesetzt, wenn's nicht klappt.
> 
> Oder umrüsten auf Plattformpedale und die Bergschuhe mißbrauchen.



Deswegen ja von Tschibo für 29 Euro 

G.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. November 2019)

Einen Versuch wär's wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (10. November 2019)

Oder Merinosocken von PlanetX für 3£ das Paar.


----------



## trailterror (10. November 2019)

Dicke neopren schuh-überzieher


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (11. November 2019)

@Tyrolens
Ich habe auch immer kalte Füße und Zehen und mir letztes Jahr bei Kleinanzeigen die hier gekauft:
Mavic Crossmax SL Pro Thermo https://g.co/kgs/6gu3Zv
ISO - Sohle mit rein und dann war es für mich den letzten Winter gut! Weiß ja nicht, wie kalt es bei dir wird, bzw. bei welcher Temperatur du noch fährst... 
Aber schau doch mal nach gebrauchten Schuhen. 
Grüße 
Maik


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. November 2019)

Ja so um die -5°C kann es schon haben. Und halt Schnee. 
Bin erst mal am Überlegen, ob Plattformpedale im Winter nicht die bessere Wahl sind. 
Den Five Ten Impact High gibt's auch günstig.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (11. November 2019)

Wenn du dann Überschuhe tragen musst, ist es doof! In der "Bucht" sind z.B. Mavic Schuhe in 42 ⅔ für'n Hunni. Die sind bei - 5° sicher um Welten besser als der FiveTen!


----------



## Symion_Privat (11. November 2019)

Schuhe sind ein schwieriges Thema. Kalte Füße gibt es durch die fehlende Bewegung der Fußmuskulatur beim biken. Wenn man stark schwitzt macht es die Sache zusätzlich nicht besser.
Mehr Isolation ist also nicht immer der beste Weg. Wenn man nicht von Natur aus immer warme Füße hat, bringt hier Wärme reinbringen über beheizte Schuhsohlen mehr, als extra dicke Socken oder dickere Schuhe.


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. November 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ja so um die -5°C kann es schon haben. Und halt Schnee.
> Bin erst mal am Überlegen, ob Plattformpedale im Winter nicht die bessere Wahl sind.
> Den Five Ten Impact High gibt's auch günstig.



Bei Clickpedalen hast du halt immer die Kältebrücke durch die Cleats.
Die einfachste Lösung sind warscheinlich die beheizbaren Sohlen, hatte ein Kollege auch schon mal und für gut befunden!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (11. November 2019)

Also ich bin immer mit normalen MTB Schuhen, ISO Sohlen, Tennissocken und dünnen Windstopper Socken und Neopren Überschuhen (mit Gummisohle und passendem Ausschnitt für die Cleats) gefahren und habe immer eiskalte Füße (Zehen) gehabt. Mal vom beschissenen Gehen abgesehen, wenn man mal irgendwo absteigen musste... Seit ich die Mavic Schuhe habe, ist alles gut! Und ich habe noch Platz für dickere Socken. Die Winterschuhe haben eine viel dickere Sohle als normale MTB Schuhe und durch den Abschluss nach oben ist es auch sehr gut, weil von dort auch keine Kälte rein kommt. Eine Kältebrücke über die Cleats habe ich nicht empfunden. Ich habe die 105€ (oder so ähnlich habe ich bezahlt) für die gebrauchten (wie neuen) Schuhe nicht bereut!


----------



## AlexMC (11. November 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. November 2019)

Nachdem's hier nun tiefsten Winter gibt und der Schnee auch nicht mehr verschwinden wird, brauche ich jedenfalls einen Schuh, der auch mit 20 cm Schnee klar kommt.


----------



## Akira (20. November 2019)

ich fahre auch Lake 303 Winterschuhe


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. November 2019)

Bist du zufrieden mit ihnen? Von Lake hört man nicht viel. Früher galten die als das beste, was am Markt verfügbar war.


----------



## Akira (1. Dezember 2019)

Ja bin ich. Ich muss aber trotzdem 2 Paar Socken fahren da ich ne kleine Frostbeule bin.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Dezember 2019)

Da bin ich nicht so ein Fan davon. Ich mag generell keine dicken Socken. Brauche ich normalerweise auch nicht.
Letztens ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich die Socken doch recht ordentlich voll schwitze. Ich werde mal ein zweites Paar zum Wechseln mit nehmen. 
Für weitere Tests ist es derzeit zu warm. Wir hatten noch keinen Frost, diesen Winter. 
Winterschuhe gibt es derzeit eh zu recht spannenden Preisen. 150 Euro sind in Ordnung, für Winterschuhe, finde ich.


----------



## Olven (5. Januar 2020)

Heute mal im Bergwerk gewesen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialeis (7. Januar 2020)

@Tyrolens: Ich mag dicke Socken auch nicht so gerne. Trotzdem habe ich mal Geld in Sealskinz investiert. Ich war Ende Dezember Schlitten fahren. Da ich keine Winterschuhe besitze, habe ich 510 Freerider DLX und die Sealskinz angezogen. Fazit vom Tag: Warme und trockene Füsse, Schuhe und Socken aussen nass. Die dicken Socken haben nicht gestört. Das mein Bike nicht einsatzbereit ist, konnte ich die Kombi noch nicht auf den Trails testen.


----------



## Knollensteppe (10. Januar 2020)

Neujahr in den Ardennen 





Gruß,
Robert


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Januar 2020)

Ich habe mir jetzt bei Bik24 im Ausverkauf Winterschuhe von Fizik, Modell Arctica X5 geholt. Die haben sich gestern schon mal bewährt. Bei Nässe und 0 Grad habe ich mit den recht dicken Merino Socken von Specialized sogar ein wenig geschwitzt.


----------



## MantaHai (26. Januar 2020)




----------



## AlexMC (1. Februar 2020)

Hometrail


----------



## dom_i (2. Februar 2020)

Endlich kann ich auch mal was beitragen


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Februar 2020)

was von gestern...


----------



## Evel Karnievel (21. Februar 2020)

Was altes aus‘m Sommer.


----------



## WODAN (16. März 2020)

Moin Zusammen,

am Freitag mein Eboxx bei Nicolai abgeholt und am Wochenende ausgiebig auf den Hometrails gefahren


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. März 2020)

Bestes Mofa, das es derzeit gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elektroblitz (21. März 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> am Freitag mein Eboxx bei Nicolai abgeholt und am Wochenende ausgiebig auf den Hometrails gefahren


Hi, welche Größe ist das tolle Ding?


----------



## WODAN (21. März 2020)

elektroblitz schrieb:


> Hi, welche Größe ist das tolle Ding?


Moin, Größe L


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. März 2020)

Jaja .... zum Treppenlift isses dann auch nimmer weit 

Wieso hast du Kettenschaltung und nicht die Rohlexx gewählt ?

Muss mein rotes GPI heute auch mal fertig bauen. Steht noch die Hochzeit zwischen Direttissima Geber und Gustav Sattel aus.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## hasardeur (21. März 2020)

Das wäre mal ein netter Aufkleber: „Der Treppenlift muss noch warten“. Vielleicht würde das den ganzen Schubladen-Denkern mal ein Lächeln auf die Lippen zaubern.


----------



## WODAN (21. März 2020)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Jaja .... zum Treppenlift isses dann auch nimmer weit
> 
> Wieso hast du Kettenschaltung und nicht die Rohlexx gewählt ?
> 
> ...


Moin ,
Können gerne Mal zusammen fahren und schauen wer den Treppenlift nötig hat ?

Ich bin das E14 Eboxx auch ausgiebig Probe gefahren und war nicht davon überzeugt. Passt auch mehr mit dem Explorer Kit und Seitenständer zusammen.

VG
Bernd


----------



## b1k3r (21. März 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> [CUT ...]
> Ich bin das E14 Eboxx auch ausgiebig Probe gefahren und war nicht davon überzeugt. Passt auch mehr mit dem Explorer Kit und Seitenständer zusammen.
> 
> VG
> Bernd



Ohne mich zu Tief durch die Specs gefräst zu haben. Der Rahmen ist doch gleich, der Unterschied besteht in Antriebsstrang+Schaltung. Gibt es da so große Unterschiede in der Fahrdynamik. Bin beide Geräte noch nicht im Gelände gefahren,  nur mal Parkplatzproberollern gemacht.
Die Rohloff ist halt schwerer als Schaltung+Kassette, merkt man sicher im Fahrwerk hinten. Hätte aber gedacht das die Vorteile des "Singlespeed"-Antriebs per Riemen überwiegen, bzgl. ideale Kette/Riemenlinie.

Also ExplorerKit und Seitenständer stehen damit beiden gleich gut ;-)


----------



## WODAN (21. März 2020)

b1k3r schrieb:


> Ohne mich zu Tief durch die Specs gefräst zu haben. Der Rahmen ist doch gleich, der Unterschied besteht in Antriebsstrang+Schaltung. Gibt es da so große Unterschiede in der Fahrdynamik. Bin beide Geräte noch nicht im Gelände gefahren,  nur mal Parkplatzproberollern gemacht.
> Die Rohloff ist halt schwerer als Schaltung+Kassette, merkt man sicher im Fahrwerk hinten. Hätte aber gedacht das die Vorteile des "Singlespeed"-Antriebs per Riemen überwiegen, bzgl. ideale Kette/Riemenlinie.
> 
> Also ExplorerKit und Seitenständer stehen beiden gleich gut ;-)


Klar, die Geo ist gleich. Aber selbst ich als eingefleischter Getriebfan war persönlich nicht von dem Antriebskonzept überzeugt. Zuviel elektronischer Firlefanz brauche ich nicht. Das Schalten war mir zu langsam. Darum war meine persönliche Entscheidung auf eine normale Kettenschaltung zu setzen.

Das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden ?


----------



## b1k3r (21. März 2020)

Ok verstehe, Schaltung muss natürlich flutschen sonst ist es für den sportiven Gebrauch nicht tauglich, Schade.
Bin mal gespannt wie lange es noch dauern wird bis Getriebe+Motor an zentraler Stelle verbaut werden können.


----------



## WODAN (21. März 2020)

b1k3r schrieb:


> Ok verstehe, Schaltung muss natürlich flutschen sonst ist es für den sportiven Gebrauch nicht tauglich, Schade.
> Bin mal gespannt wie lange es noch dauern wird bis Getriebe+Motor an zentraler Stelle verbaut werden können.


Eine Kombi aus Getriebe und Motor wird wieder interessant ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elektroblitz (21. März 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Klar, die Geo ist gleich. Aber selbst ich als eingefleischter Getriebfan war persönlich nicht von dem Antriebskonzept überzeugt. Zuviel elektronischer Firlefanz brauche ich nicht. Das Schalten war mir zu langsam. Darum war meine persönliche Entscheidung auf eine normale Kettenschaltung zu setzen.
> 
> Das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden ?


Hai,

Sehe ich auch so wie du... bin auch schon seit mehr als 20 Jahren Nicolai Flitzer, mein letztes Bike war das G16; habe letzte Woche das E-Boxx ohne Rohloff bestellt, obgleich ich nie mit einem e-bike gefahren bin. Da ich in USA bin gibts hier sowieso keine Möglichkeit das Teil auszuprobieren also schnappte ich einfach zu... Wenn Kalle was baut dann hat das sowieso Hand und Fuß. Bin schon mal richtig gespannt wie der Unterschied zum G16 sein wird... die Rohloff Schaltung ist mir einfach zu komplex, langsam und schwer, kenn ich auch schon ausgiebig von der G-Boxx Zeit, da denke ich das die normale Schaltung doch Vorteile hat, zumindest sind ja die neuesten Schaltergenerationen so gut geworden dass ich das so sehe. Mal kucken!


----------



## elektroblitz (21. März 2020)

b1k3r schrieb:


> Ok verstehe, Schaltung muss natürlich flutschen sonst ist es für den sportiven Gebrauch nicht tauglich, Schade.
> Bin mal gespannt wie lange es noch dauern wird bis Getriebe+Motor an zentraler Stelle verbaut werden können.


Gute Frage - ich denke das wird sich so in 3-5 Jahren ergeben...


----------



## WODAN (21. März 2020)

elektroblitz schrieb:


> Hai,
> 
> Sehe ich auch so wie du... bin auch schon seit mehr als 20 Jahren Nicolai Flitzer, mein letztes Bike war das G16; habe letzte Woche das E-Boxx ohne Rohloff bestellt, obgleich ich nie mit einem e-bike gefahren bin. Da ich in USA bin gibts hier sowieso keine Möglichkeit das Teil auszuprobieren also schnappte ich einfach zu... Wenn Kalle was baut dann hat das sowieso Hand und Fuß. Bin schon mal richtig gespannt wie der Unterschied zum G16 sein wird... die Rohloff Schaltung ist mir einfach zu komplex, langsam und schwer, kenn ich auch schon ausgiebig von der G-Boxx Zeit, da denke ich das die normale Schaltung doch Vorteile hat, zumindest sind ja die neuesten Schaltergenerationen so gut geworden dass ich das so sehe. Mal kucken!



Fahre selbst auch noch ein G16 und ein Argon GLF, Neben dem G1 Eboxx.
Vom Handling sind das G16 und Eboxx fast gleich, da ja identische Geo. Nur eben das Gewicht vom Motor und Akku lassen das Eboxx etwas frontlastig bei größeren Sprüngen wirken. Umso schöner wieder Mal eine Runde auf dem G16 zu drehen. 

Komme gerade von einer 30km Trailrunde mit meinem 8-jährigen Junior. ?

Viele Grüße und bleibt alle gesund!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2020)

Hab ich ja ganz unterschlagen 




G.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (6. April 2020)

Das sind die besten Trails.


----------



## trailterror (6. April 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab ich ja ganz unterschlagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geiles Terrain.
 Welche tretlagerhöhe fährste an deinem G16?
Fährste immer noch 26plus reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2020)

trailterror schrieb:


> geiles Terrain.
> Welche tretlagerhöhe fährste an deinem G16?
> Fährste immer noch 26plus reifen?



26Plus nur auf längeren Touren, weil das mein Rollerlaufradsatz ist. 
Tretlagerhöhe...puhh...keine Ahnung. Auf jedenfall net so wenig, könnte sogar mehr sein, wenns nach mir geinge 

G.


----------



## dom_i (6. April 2020)

Wo isn des?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2020)

terpk schrieb:


> Wo isn des?



Einer meiner Haustürtrails im Fichtlgebirge.

G.


----------



## dangerousD (6. April 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Einer meiner Haustürtrails im Fichtlgebirge.
> 
> G.


Schöne Linie, Jörg   Gut gescoutet und verbunden. Gefällt!


----------



## WODAN (7. April 2020)

Manual machine vom Junior ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (7. April 2020)

sind das die neuen FivTen Corona für den Quarantäne-Einsatz?


----------



## WODAN (7. April 2020)

Genau ?



hasardeur schrieb:


> sind das die neuen FivTen Corona für den Quarantäne-Einsatz?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2020)

Noch was zum Thema Nicolai und LV 









						Video: Endurist vs LV´ler auf MTB-News.de
					

Die kleinen Unterschiede zwischen Enduristen und Litevillern, beim Drop, bei Sepentinen und bei Felsüberfahrten :D Vorsicht Reihenfolge ändert sich ;)




					mtbn.ws
				




G.


----------



## WODAN (12. April 2020)

Kleine Osterrunde mit dem Junior.

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## guru39 (21. April 2020)

Wenn nochmal jemand was zum lachen braucht.

Kamera: ich
Schnitt: ich
Musik: geklaut   ...... stimmt nicht, zahl sogar Gema 


ich sag dann hier mal Tschüß.

PS: Es werden in diesen Videos nur Nicolais gezeigt, echt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (21. April 2020)

etwas Rumgestolper im Heimatrevier


----------



## dangerousD (22. April 2020)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich sag dann hier mal Tschüß



...müssen wir da was wissen?


----------



## guru39 (22. April 2020)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...müssen wir da was wissen?


Natürlich nicht. Ich fahre nur kein Nicolai mehr, deshalb das Tschüß.


----------



## dangerousD (22. April 2020)

guru39 schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Ich fahre nur kein Nicolai mehr, deshalb das Tschüß.


Ich auch nicht  Hab‘s auch überlebt. Schaue aber immer noch gern hier rein


----------



## pratt (24. April 2020)




----------



## pratt (24. April 2020)

G16. Das Bild ist nicht gestellt - nur gelegt


----------



## Knollensteppe (26. April 2020)

Mit dem G16 unterwegs... launig!


----------



## AlexMC (27. April 2020)

und noch etwas Trails und Gestolper


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. Mai 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2020)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht  Hab‘s auch überlebt. Schaue aber immer noch gern hier rein


Ich manchmal auch.


----------



## Bingo1979 (6. Mai 2020)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich manchmal auch.


Hallo Guru,

bist du noch Nicolai Händler?
Gruß Ingo


----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2020)

Glaube schon.


----------



## pratt (8. Mai 2020)




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. Mai 2020)

Die Augen des Todes ??


----------



## dom_i (9. Mai 2020)

pratt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1037976


Was ist das denn für ein Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (10. Mai 2020)

terpk schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Lenker?



LEVELNINETeam Stealth 35 35 mm Riser Lenkerblack stealth/800 mm 9°


----------



## WODAN (25. Mai 2020)

Langes Wochende im Harz: Donnerstag St. Andreasberg mit dem Argon GLF und dann noch Trail Geballer mit dem Eboxx 

Lustig die Fully Fahrer auf dem "Schwarzen Keiler" zu jagen ;-)


----------



## AlexMC (1. Juni 2020)




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2020)

Toller Trail  Super gefahren 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2020)

Passend was zu Ochsenkopferöffnung.
Kleine Überhüpfspielerei und eine alte Übersteinfahrlinie, frisch wieder entbrombeert 



			http://mtbn.ws/v14zx
		


G.


----------



## Botje (13. Juni 2020)

Megavalanche 2019. Helius AM 2008. Bike ist immer noch Konkurrenzfähig. Unkapputbar, wendig, Spaß.


----------



## DJT (15. Juni 2020)

Ion beim Sunriser


----------



## Evel Karnievel (29. Juni 2020)

Nix wildes...


----------



## Simbl (29. Juni 2020)

Schöne Gegend! Wo issn das?


----------



## Evel Karnievel (29. Juni 2020)

Simbl schrieb:


> Schöne Gegend! Wo issn das?



3 Länder Enduro am Reschenpass.

Reschenseeblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (3. Juli 2020)

War mit meinem G1 in Davos unterwegs ?


----------



## eugenbacher (7. Juli 2020)




----------



## eugenbacher (7. Juli 2020)

Hab mal meine Gopro eingeweiht. So ganz alleine läuft man schon verdammt oft hin her bis man genügend Material hat.


----------



## pratt (11. Juli 2020)

Der Eichenast ist von unten rein, keine Ahnung wie ich dass geschafft habe?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Juli 2020)

Gut eingefädelt. Und der Grund, warum robustes Alu gut ist.


----------



## Evel Karnievel (21. Juli 2020)

Artgerechte Haltung beim hardcore blinduro.


----------



## osbow (22. Juli 2020)

Evel Karnievel schrieb:


> Artgerechte Haltung beim hardcore blinduro.


Sehr cool. Magst was zum Rennen schreiben?


----------



## Evel Karnievel (22. Juli 2020)

osbow schrieb:


> Sehr cool. Magst was zum Rennen schreiben?


Mh, was soll i sagen.
2 Tage a‘ 20Km, 900 Hm, 4 Stages.
70% wie letztes Jahr, Rest neu.
Vergleichsweise steil und technisch. Schöne Offcamber Sektionen, anspruchsvolle Steinfelder, kleine Drops und frischer Waldboden.
Das beste ist die Fahrt auf Sicht. Kein Mini DH Style und tech-nerd Gelaber am Lift, kein Training. 
Aufsatteln und gucken was geht.
Am Start ist meiner Meinung nach keiner der nicht Rad fahren kann - unabhängig von der gefahrenen Zeit.
Wer keine Flowtrails mehr sehen kann oder es als Herausforderung sieht, sich nicht vom Rad zu trennen, sollte sich den Spaß definitiv mal geben. Ich glaube nicht ohne Grund waren dieses Jahr einige Pros mehr am Start als 2019.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2020)

Wieder vergessen hier reinzustellen. Aber besser spät wie nie 
Vom Davosurlaub vor 2 Wochen.






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. August 2020)

Old School.


----------



## WODAN (11. August 2020)

Nabend,
Hier ein paar Schnappschüsse aus drei Wochen Finnland.


----------



## bulldozeNYC (14. August 2020)

Mal wieder zwischen Absperrband gefahren. Der Kahn läuft gut, am Ende der Kräfte ist es jedoch ein ziemliches Gewürge. Vielleicht muss ich mal n Bier weglassen.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2020)

Noch was am Handy, aus Lenzerheide, am Rothorngipfel gefunden...mein Lieblingsberg ?









						Lenzi2
					

Lenzerheide, Rothorn..




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




G.


----------



## eugenbacher (25. August 2020)

Fast so steil hoch wie bei dir bergab ?. Schnell mit dem Handy in Saalbach


----------



## osbow (26. August 2020)

Dickes Ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2020)

Noch eine Kleinigkeit aus heimischen Exkursionen auf alten Traillinien. Wie immer Felsen halt 









						Video: BC Trailstelle auf MTB-News.de
					

Immer wieder ein Erlebnis :love:




					mtbn.ws
				





G.


----------



## S-H-A (29. August 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Noch eine Kleinigkeit aus heimischen Exkursionen auf alten Traillinien. Wie immer Felsen halt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steiler....,äh, du weißt schon. Stark.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Steiler....,äh, du weißt schon. Stark.



Ist von der Steilheit alles noch im Langsamfahrmodus leicht möglich. In Gedanken ist man da ansich garnicht bei der Steilizität und Höhe rechts, sondern nur bei dieser 180 Grad Hinteradvesetzkurve und wie sie wohl klappen wird   

G.


----------



## S-H-A (29. August 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist von der Steilheit alles noch im Langsamfahrmodus leicht möglich. In Gedanken ist man da ansich garnicht bei der Steilizität und Höhe rechts, sondern nur bei dieser 180 Grad Hinteradvesetzkurve und wie sie wohl klappen wird
> 
> G.


Glaube ich gern. Scary.


----------



## bulldozeNYC (3. September 2020)

Blinduro Trailfest in Lipno CZ vergangenes Wochenende. 
Nicht zu krass, wie Kollege EvilKarnievl mit seinem Hardcore Blinduro Erlebnis, aber auf jeden Fall nicht unterfordernd. Die Tschechen haben es echt raus, geile Rennen mit anspruchsvollen Strecken zu veranstalten. Wer mal Bock auf klassisches Auf-Sicht-Fahren hat, sollte die Blinduro Serie besuchen.


----------



## WODAN (4. September 2020)

Letztes Wochenende mit dem Junior in ST. Andreasberg.


----------



## hasardeur (4. September 2020)

Da hat Dein Junior auf alle Fälle das passendere Bike für MSB-X


----------



## WODAN (4. September 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Da hat Dein Junior auf alle Fälle das passendere Bike für MSB-X



Sein ION18 ist leider noch zu groß, trotz Größe S. 

Bis dahin muß das Banshee herhalten, jetzt sogar als Mullet.


----------



## 525Rainer (7. September 2020)

Fremde trails kurz abgefahren. Aber ich komm wieder.


----------



## hasardeur (7. September 2020)

Das Drumset ein bisschen arg hart abgemischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (22. September 2020)

Cannondale Enduro Tour Saint-Marie-aux-Mines 2020
Helius AC 2015 - Coil - 11-fach


----------



## cocoon79 (3. Oktober 2020)

Kann eigentlich jemand was zu den Fahreigenschaften oder den Unterschied zwischen G15 und G1 sagen? Hat das schonmal jemand ausprobiert oder gibts hier irgendwo nen ausführlichen Post?


----------



## pratt (4. Oktober 2020)




----------



## WilliWildsau (7. Oktober 2020)

Es gab ein unmoralisches Angebot, was man nicht ablehnen konnte und somit hat der Sohnemann noch einen Downhiller bekommen
Er fühlt sich sehr wohl auf dem ION20


----------



## PlanB (15. Oktober 2020)

Auf dem 601 am Lago letzte Woche mit dem besten Rad der Welt. Freue mich über Likes (Bild steht zur Auswahl zum Foto des Tages).


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. Oktober 2020)

wenig Action, nur ein Standbild....



schönen Sonntag....


----------



## WODAN (19. Oktober 2020)

Herbstferien zu Ende, aber genug Zeit zum Biken gehabt:
Hometrails, Stromberg, Groß-Umstadt, Winterberg auf BMXTB, G1 Eboxx und G1


----------



## FZ1 (25. Oktober 2020)

...es heißt hier zwar ,,Nicola´s in Action,,________hoffe aber das geht so auch 😉
...vor der Action



...nach der Action


----------



## eugenbacher (1. November 2020)

Ein Bild vom gestrigen Tag bei herrlichem Herbstwetter und besten Streckenbedingungen.





Ich freu mich schon auf mein GPI, bald soll es so weit sein 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (4. November 2020)

Der Sohnemann mit seinem ION steht in der Auswahl zum FDT


----------



## hombach (14. November 2020)

Grüße aus dem Bergischen


----------



## WilliWildsau (15. November 2020)

Heute wieder Spaß im Wald gehabt


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. November 2020)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Heute wieder Spaß im Wald gehabt


Steht auch in der Auswahl zum FDT. 
Den Sohnemann würde es freuen


----------



## sbradl (18. November 2020)




----------



## MieMaMeise (18. November 2020)

Interessante Hinterradbremsleitungsverlegung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (18. November 2020)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Interessante Hinterradbremsleitungsverlegung!



Hatte mal ein Liteville, da hatten die das so im Handbuch vorgeschlagen.


----------



## trailterror (18. November 2020)

sbradl schrieb:


>



schönes bike, cooles terrain


----------



## osbow (19. November 2020)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Heute wieder Spaß im Wald gehabt


Happy Trails mit der Betty?


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. November 2020)

osbow schrieb:


> Happy Trails mit der Betty?


Ja


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Dezember 2020)

zusammenschnitt der instaschnipsel mit dem saturn


----------



## MantaHai (1. Januar 2021)

Jahresabschluss am großen Feldberg mit 15cm Schnee 🤙


----------



## don_viki (1. Januar 2021)

Mein G1 mit Trust shout aka Gottesanbeterin: 

https://www.instagram.com/p/CJgrj9Lidfm/?igshid=1u3v3l303puz3


----------



## eugenbacher (1. Januar 2021)

525Rainer schrieb:


> zusammenschnitt der instaschnipsel mit dem saturn


Hey Rainer, du bist ja in Landshut unterwegs!? Nette Schnipsel.


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Januar 2021)

Ab und zu fahr ich dort ein paar runden. Wenn ich material beim grosshändler hole liegts auf dem weg. Mir taugts dort 👌


----------



## WODAN (2. Januar 2021)

Frohes neues Jahr. 
Hier mal eine andere Art von "action" 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eugenbacher (8. Januar 2021)

525Rainer schrieb:


> Ab und zu fahr ich dort ein paar runden. Wenn ich material beim grosshändler hole liegts auf dem weg. Mir taugts dort


Ja dann muss ich das nächste mal aufpassen wenn mich ein „silberner Blitz“ überholt 😁. Vielleicht sehn ma uns mal.


----------



## aibeekey (10. Januar 2021)

@525Rainer du bist ja der Lockout spezialist. Welchen Dämpfer hast du eigentlich im Saturn nun drin? Überlege, ob ich meinem kurzhub-Bike auch mal was mit Lock spendiere. Da ist aktuell nur ein Deluxe R drin und der Pinkbike Field Test suggeriert, dass da Uphill potential schlummert


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Januar 2021)

marx. schrieb:


> @525Rainer du bist ja der Lockout spezialist. Welchen Dämpfer hast du eigentlich im Saturn nun drin? Überlege, ob ich meinem kurzhub-Bike auch mal was mit Lock spendiere. Da ist aktuell nur ein Deluxe R drin und der Pinkbike Field Test suggeriert, dass da Uphill potential schlummert



Servus, 
ich hab folgende federelemente:
1x MY21 36 29 160 mit FIT4, glänzend schwarz (wird im OEM Lab auf Remote PTU umgebaut und auf 160mm gebracht) - 910-20-912

1x MY21 DPX2 210 x 55 (wird im OEM Lab auf Remote PTU umgebaut / Remote wird von unten angesteuert) - 973-01-316

Dabei musst du beachten das ich push to unlock fahre. Der fox shifter war da eher nix, der scott ist fein und supersicher. Ist aber dreifach, also mit ansteuerung der hubstütze. 
Dazu ist es bei mir jetzt durch anpassung des hebels so das ich in erster stufe nur die gabel entsperre und in der zweiten dann beide. Was ziemlich geil ist aber eher zufall war.


----------



## aibeekey (11. Januar 2021)

525Rainer schrieb:


> 1x MY21 DPX2 210 x 55 (wird im OEM Lab auf Remote PTU umgebaut / Remote wird von unten angesteuert) - 973-01-316



Macht der DPX2 komplett zu? Im G16 fahre ich den 2019er X2, da ist der Climb Switch bisschen mehr LSC aber weit weit entfernt von einem richtigen Lockout (der 2007er X2 hingegen war bockhart, wenn man den Hebel umgelegt hat; das hat Fox für Forstweg-Uphill-Fahrer leider verschlimmbessert...)


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Januar 2021)

Die lockouts sind bei mir wirkliche zumacher. Das rad ist bretthart. Die sacken auch nicht ein. Wenn ich den schalter drück geht das rad in den sag wie ein airride.


----------



## Lambutz (11. Januar 2021)




----------



## Lambutz (11. Januar 2021)

und noch eins aus dem Sommer. Coronakonforme Hometrails ;-)


----------



## trailterror (12. Januar 2021)

Lambutz schrieb:


> und noch eins aus dem Sommer. Coronakonforme Hometrails ;-)Anhang anzeigen 1186697



krasses überdach! Welches ist denn das?

kann man das verstellen, also weiter zuziehn/verschliessen?


----------



## Lambutz (12. Januar 2021)

trailterror schrieb:


> krasses überdach! Welches ist denn das?


Das ist eine starre Holzkonstruktion. Verschiebbar wäre Klasse 🤔 
An den Drähten werden sich noch Pflanzen ranken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (12. Januar 2021)

Lambutz schrieb:


> Das ist eine starre Holzkonstruktion. Verschiebbar wäre Klasse 🤔
> An den Drähten werden sich noch Pflanzen ranken


Hopfen?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2021)

Zur Vervollständigung gehörts ja hier auch rein, das Kantentechnikthema 










						Video: Kantentechnik... auf MTB-News.de
					

Kantentechnik...




					mtbn.ws
				





G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2021)

Noch was für hier, auch wenns fürs Frankenrätsel war 





G.


----------



## Lambutz (28. Januar 2021)




----------



## Lambutz (28. Januar 2021)

Jetzt ist er weg der Schnee, war schön mit Dir


----------



## Chucknorman (15. Februar 2021)

G1 geht in seine dritte Saison und die Wuchte läuft immer noch wie am ersten Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Februar 2021)

Seit drei Jahren gibt es das G1 schon? Und kaum welche am Gebrauchtmarkt.


----------



## Chucknorman (15. Februar 2021)

Ne zwei Jahre aber halt dritte Saison jetzt. Gab Momente wo ich bissl schwach geworden bin z.B jetzt mit der Vorstellung vom neuen Forbidden aber in erster Linie nur wegen dem Gewicht.


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Februar 2021)

Gibt's auch Foto vom kompletten Rad ?
Kann es kaum erwarten meins zu bekommen 😍


----------



## DJT (6. März 2021)

Das Helius AM mal wieder in bewegten Bildern


----------



## trailterror (6. März 2021)

DJT schrieb:


> Das Helius AM mal wieder in bewegten Bildern



habs schon im Last thread geschrieben.

klasse, dass, und wie, du das teil noch bewegst 👍


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. März 2021)

Für solche Sachen ist das doch nach wie vor ein sehr gutes Bike.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2021)

Für andere Sachen auch schoh 

G.


----------



## WODAN (8. März 2021)

Pumptrack Groß Umstadt auf RO20


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. März 2021)

um das Niveau mal wieder etwas auf den Boden der Tatsachen zu holen...


----------



## Botje (10. März 2021)

Link click

Bild nicht als img gepostet weil ich das Urheberrecht der Photograph nicht verletzen möchte.

G16s Pinion, tag als Leihfahrrad weil mein Helius im wartung war. Brauche eher M/L aber das teil hat immer noch sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (16. März 2021)

Findet den Fehler... Außer natürlich, daß es nicht in Action ist😆.

Danke an Max und die anderen N- Mitarbeiter. Endlich wieder ein ordentliches Hardtail im Haus! 
Gruß Alex


----------



## xMARTINx (16. März 2021)

Aaron Gwin Fan ?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (16. März 2021)

Die Weiterentwicklung vom Single- zum Nospeed.
Ansonsten würde ich sagen; die Pedale


----------



## Olven (16. März 2021)

Laufrad?


----------



## justanicename (16. März 2021)

Eher was zum Entschleunigen. Abser sonst nett.


----------



## Rockyalex! (17. März 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Die Weiterentwicklung vom Single- zum Nospeed.
> Ansonsten würde ich sagen; die Pedale


Richtig. NICHTS lieferbar. 
Bestellt vor Wochen...
Ich muss anscheinend was anderes auseinander nehmen. Wollte halt microspline.


----------



## Rockyalex! (17. März 2021)

Olven schrieb:


> Laufrad?


27,5 Plus hatte ich mal. War meins nicht so. Deshalb jetzt die großen LR. 
Bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## WODAN (17. März 2021)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> 27,5 Plus hatte ich mal. War meins nicht so. Deshalb jetzt die großen LR.
> Bin sehr gespannt.


Als Mullet-Singlespeeder kann ich das Argon GLF auch nur empfehlen


----------



## xMARTINx (17. März 2021)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> Richtig. NICHTS lieferbar.
> Bestellt vor Wochen...
> Ich muss anscheinend was anderes auseinander nehmen. Wollte halt microspline.


Nichts lieferbar stimmt ja nicht. Was hast denn bestellt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (18. März 2021)

WODAN schrieb:


> Als Mullet-Singlespeeder kann ich das Argon GLF auch nur empfehlen


Ich hab's mal ganz groß zusammengebaut... Bin gespannt.


----------



## Rockyalex! (18. März 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Nichts lieferbar stimmt ja nicht. Was hast denn bestellt ?


Xt 12 Fach. Hätte am auch xtr oder slx genommen. 10-51 halt.


----------



## Rockyalex! (18. März 2021)

Die Länge des Rades ist irgendwie interessant. 
Links Helius Fr Mitte Ion16 Rechts das GLF. Alle auf dem Boden...


----------



## xMARTINx (18. März 2021)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> Xt 12 Fach. Hätte am auch xtr oder slx genommen. 10-51 halt.


Ich hatte es vor nen paar Wochen in nem Shop lieferbar, hab dann aber doch zu SRAM gegriffen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. März 2021)

Ich wollte auch mal Shimano, man kreigt aber nix und Geruechten zufolge soll Shimano Lieferschwierigkeiten bis Mitte 2022 haben werden. Hab halt dann doch wieder Sram genommen und selbst da war es ein absoluter Kampf alle Teile zu bekommen.


----------



## Rockyalex! (19. März 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ich hatte es vor nen paar Wochen in nem Shop lieferbar, hab dann aber doch zu SRAM gegriffen.


🤣🤣. Wahrscheinlich hab ich da bestellt 😆. 
Hab auch eine Sattelstütze in kürzer bestellt, da angeblich lieferbar. Stimmte aber auch nicht. 
Angeblich kommt die oneup Ende Mai...
Sowas hatte ich noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (29. März 2021)

Kleine Sonntags Morgen Runde auf den heimischen Trails


----------



## sbradl (14. April 2021)




----------



## Martin1508 (16. April 2021)

sbradl schrieb:


>


Respekt!
Aber das ist ja so garnicht meins. Ich ziehe den Hut vor denen, die da Spaß dran haben.


----------



## hasardeur (16. April 2021)

sbradl schrieb:


>


Wo ist das? Von den Kieselsteinen her könnte es Harz sein, aber dafür stehen zu viele Bäume.


----------



## b1k3r (16. April 2021)

Das Foto ist im Album "Zittauer Gebirge", aber stimmt im Harz haben wir auch solche Grobschotterecken ;-)


----------



## sbradl (16. April 2021)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Respekt!
> Aber das ist ja so garnicht meins. Ich ziehe den Hut vor denen, die da Spaß dran haben.


Danke, mir ist sowas irgendwie lieber als "schnelles Geballer". Da bekomm ich Angst


----------



## Martin1508 (16. April 2021)

sbradl schrieb:


> Danke, mir ist sowas irgendwie lieber als "schnelles Geballer". Da bekomm ich Angst


Bei mir ist das Gegenteil der Fall😂


----------



## bulldozeNYC (17. April 2021)

Übelst stabil, das G16 😅


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. April 2021)

bulldozeNYC schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1252662
> 
> Übelst stabil, das G16 😅


Die Felge auch übelst stabil?


----------



## bulldozeNYC (19. April 2021)

Yo, alles heile geblieben, der Lenkwinkel ist auch wieder auf normallevel. Öfter brauch ich sone Aktion aber nicht 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olven (25. April 2021)




----------



## MadCyborg (2. Mai 2021)

große Manitou by Max mit Ö, on Flickr


----------



## dom_i (2. Mai 2021)

Hab da auch mal was, auch wenn ich leider zu nah rangezoomt habe. Eigtl gehts da noch 100hm weiter runter, is klar ne


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (22. Mai 2021)




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. Mai 2021)

Der Gerät am Rammelsberg:



Seit heute auch unter den Hip(bag)stern


----------



## mauricer (22. Mai 2021)

Dürfte ich heute mal als Leihgabe von Nicolai testen. Tolles Rad, besonders das Getriebe. Fürs perfekte HT würde ich zwar noch was ändern, aber es macht Spass es zu testen.


----------



## dom_i (2. Juni 2021)

😍


----------



## don_viki (2. Juni 2021)

Schlechtes Bild, aber es ist ein Nicolai


----------



## Martin1508 (2. Juni 2021)

don_viki schrieb:


> Schlechtes Bild, aber es ist ein Nicolai
> Anhang anzeigen 1284526


Ne, das Bild ist mega, nur evtl. ist die Qualität nicht ganz so gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (2. Juni 2021)

don_viki schrieb:


> Schlechtes Bild, aber es ist ein Nicolai
> Anhang anzeigen 1284526



Seh ich da eine Paralellogrammgabel ?


----------



## don_viki (2. Juni 2021)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ne, das Bild ist mega, nur evtl. ist die Qualität nicht ganz so gut


Danke. Und du hast gute formuliert was ich meinte  


wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Seh ich da eine Paralellogrammgabel ?


Ja, Adlerauge-Wolfi. Ist eine Trust Shout. Noch nicht so wirklich daran gewöhnt und ob ich sie jemals richtig geil finde weiss ich auch noch nicht. Einen Versuch ist es wert da ich sie sehr günstig bekommen habe.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (2. Juni 2021)




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (2. Juni 2021)

Würde so gerne bald weitere solche Bilder posten. Aber für mich ist erstmal Ende zum Saisonanfang :-D

Kurz nach den Bildern hat es mich an nem Drop zerlegt.


----------



## chost (2. Juni 2021)

Gute Besserung wünsche ich dir 
Lag auch die letzten sieben Monate zu Hause rum,Bein gebrochen,beide Knochen durch 
Auch das geht vorbei 👍
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (2. Juni 2021)

Danke.

Ganz so wild ist es bei mir Gott sei Dank nicht. In etwa fünf Wochen kommt der Haken raus, ich denke ich werde in zwei bis drei Wochen wieder etwas Training auf Teer mit dem XC Bike machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (2. Juni 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Würde so gerne bald weitere solche Bilder posten. Aber für mich ist erstmal Ende zum Saisonanfang :-D
> 
> Kurz nach den Bildern hat es mich an nem Drop zerlegt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1284790


Gute Besserung. 
Hakenplatte hatte ich auch schon.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (3. Juni 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Gute Besserung.
> Hakenplatte hatte ich auch schon.




Danke. 

Ich hoffe das das jetzt gut verheilt. 6-8 Wochen hies es wenn es gut läuft. Eine ist schon rum :-D Morgen werden die Fäden gezogen... heute Nacht konnte ich sogar mal auf der rechten Seite schlafen,wo die Rippen angeknackst sind.

Und dabei kommt in zwei Wochen mein neuer Saturn ST Rahmen :-(

Grüße Lars


Gegen Offtopic

(Ist ja auch iwie in Aktion)


----------



## Stuntfrosch (3. Juni 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Ich hoffe das das jetzt gut verheilt. 6-8 Wochen hies es wenn es gut läuft. Eine ist schon rum :-D Morgen werden die Fäden gezogen... heute Nacht konnte ich sogar mal auf der rechten Seite schlafen,wo die Rippen angeknackst sind.
> 
> ...


Schrauben ist die beste Therapie. 
Mit dem ST habe ich auch kürzlich geliebäugelt. Seit der Woche Finale mit dem G1 werde ich mit dem ION 15 nicht mehr warm 😅


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (3. Juni 2021)

Joar... habe gestern mit Hilfe meine Werkstatt umgebaut, eben zum Schrauben...

Meinst du das Ion G15 oder das "normale" Ion 15?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (3. Juni 2021)

Das alte von 2015. 
Hatte ich mir Anfang letzten Jahres gebraucht aufgebaut und mich mit dem N Virus infiziert.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (3. Juni 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Das alte von 2015.
> Hatte ich mir Anfang letzten Jahres gebraucht aufgebaut und mich mit dem N Virus infiziert.




Achso... ok. Ja das kenne ich jetzt nicht... bei mir hat der N-Virus in 2016 begonnen mit dem Helius AM "Tailor-Made" Modelljahr 2012 - 26" - also eines der letzten.

Das geniale an dem Teil war das es schon (für damals) die zukunftsweisenden Geometriemerkmale mit sich brachte - denn das Tailor Made beinhaltete:


- 1° flacheren Lenkwinkel
"L" Sitzrohr
"XL" Oberrohr (also länger)
Und das beste war: 27,5" Laufräder haben *besser *in den Hinterbau gepasst, als 26er, da diese fast an der Kettenstrebe schliffen.

Hier in 27,5" Aufbau




Und hier noch als Mullet (26/27,5")






Fortgesetzt hat sich das Virus dann mit:


nem G16 in "L" (was ich bis heute im Verkauf noch bereue)
nem G16 in XL (das war mir einfach zu lang/groß)
nem Ion 16 (normalo, sher schöner rahmen, leider nie aufgebaut)
mein jetztiges G15

Saturn 14 ST kommt nun als zweites Fully dazu.


Gegen Offtopic:


----------



## Evel Karnievel (3. Juni 2021)

Wildert das S14ST nicht zu viel im Revier vom G15?
Ich meine, geil wird das schon aussehen in der Garage…


----------



## Botje (3. Juni 2021)

Upps. Bremsen = Angst.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (3. Juni 2021)

Evel Karnievel schrieb:


> Wildert das S14ST nicht zu viel im Revier vom G15?
> Ich meine, geil wird das schon aussehen in der Garage…




Hm... G15 sehr flache Geo und 145mm... und Saturn 14ST 130/138mm und Steilere Geo....


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Juni 2021)

Gestern das erste mal meine Lieblingstrecke gefahren, gegen Ende kommt ein drop nach dem anderen. Das Saturn zeigt sich unbeeindruckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (25. Juni 2021)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Gestern das erste mal meine Lieblingstrecke gefahren, gegen Ende kommt ein drop nach dem anderen. Das Saturn zeigt sich unbeeindruckt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1297138Anhang anzeigen 1297139


Wo ist denn das?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (26. Juni 2021)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das?


Bend, Oregon, Funner DH trail, lower black diamond line


----------



## sbradl (28. Juni 2021)

Mit dem langen Rad muss ich mir echt mal angewöhnen, mit dem Allerwertesten nicht so weit hinter zu gehen


----------



## Evel Karnievel (21. Juli 2021)

Bissl abrollen.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (20. August 2021)

Das Saturn kann auch fliegen, ist also gar kein Planet... 🤔


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. August 2021)

Es ist schlichtweg unfassbar, was man mit einem G-Modell relativ entspannt, sicher und zügig fahren kann und in diesem Fall vor allem auch, wo man überall bremsen kann.

Außerdem heute positives Erlebnis: Die Bergbahnen fahren heute ausnahmsweise bis 23:00 (was ich unsinnig finde). Dass ich beim Uphill gelobt werde, bin ich schon gewohnt. Da aber heute durch die lange Öffnungszeit auch am Trail noch Wanderer unterwegs waren: Keiner hat geschimpft und die haben mich sogar gelobt, als ich über die eine oder andere Felsplatte gehoppelt bin; obwohl Biken da oben ganz ganz fest verboten ist (und während der Bergbahn Öffnungszeiten auch absolut unterlassen werden sollte).






Ist schon gutes Gerumpel und hätt ich ein G1, würde ich durchaus über 200 mm nachdenken. 













Und ich glaube, ich brauche mal ein anderes Handy.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (21. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Es ist schlichtweg unfassbar, was man mit einem G-Modell relativ entspannt, sicher und zügig fahren kann und in diesem Fall vor allem auch, wo man überall bremsen kann.
> 
> Außerdem heute positives Erlebnis: Die Bergbahnen fahren heute ausnahmsweise bis 23:00 (was ich unsinnig finde). Dass ich beim Uphill gelobt werde, bin ich schon gewohnt. Da aber heute durch die lange Öffnungszeit auch am Trail noch Wanderer unterwegs waren: Keiner hat geschimpft und die haben mich sogar gelobt, als ich über die eine oder andere Felsplatte gehoppelt bin; obwohl Biken da oben ganz ganz fest verboten ist (und während der Bergbahn Öffnungszeiten auch absolut unterlassen werden sollte).
> 
> ...




200mm für die paar Steinchen? Die fahre ich mit dem Saturn....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. August 2021)

Ich bin ja auch eher der GS Fahrer unter den Mountainbikern.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (21. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch eher der GS Fahrer unter den Mountainbikern.


GS? Gemütlicher Sonntagsfahrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Karnievel (22. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Es ist schlichtweg unfassbar, was man mit einem G-Modell relativ entspannt, sicher und zügig fahren kann und in diesem Fall vor allem auch, wo man überall bremsen kann.
> 
> Außerdem heute positives Erlebnis: Die Bergbahnen fahren heute ausnahmsweise bis 23:00 (was ich unsinnig finde). Dass ich beim Uphill gelobt werde, bin ich schon gewohnt. Da aber heute durch die lange Öffnungszeit auch am Trail noch Wanderer unterwegs waren: Keiner hat geschimpft und die haben mich sogar gelobt, als ich über die eine oder andere Felsplatte gehoppelt bin; obwohl Biken da oben ganz ganz fest verboten ist (und während der Bergbahn Öffnungszeiten auch absolut unterlassen werden sollte).
> 
> ...


Netter Trail aber für „Nicolai´s in Action - Teil 2“ fehlt doch die Action.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. August 2021)

Ich bin zum Fahren da, nicht zum Filmen. Das wird vielen so gehen, aber ich möchte die Trails möglichst in einem Stück durch fahren. Ich bin auch ganz schlecht im Unterbrechen und wieder Ansetzen. 
Einzige Lösung: GoPro, aber damit sieht's nur gut aus, wenn man wirklich sehr schnell unterwegs ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich bin zum Fahren da, nicht zum Filmen. Das wird vielen so gehen, aber ich möchte die Trails möglichst in einem Stück durch fahren. Ich bin auch ganz schlecht im Unterbrechen und wieder Ansetzen.
> Einzige Lösung: GoPro, aber damit sieht's nur gut aus, wenn man wirklich sehr schnell unterwegs ist.



Hab vor ganz kurzem gesehen das es jetzt einen Nicolai Nachbarthread gibt, extra für Bilder wos Rad „wild“ nur auf dem Trail steht. Da gibts auch die schöneren Landschaftsaufnahmen🤓

G.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. August 2021)

Ja, ich hab den falschen Thread erwischt.


----------



## manuelschafer (25. August 2021)

Macht nix


----------



## xMARTINx (25. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Es ist schlichtweg unfassbar, was man mit einem G-Modell relativ entspannt, sicher und zügig fahren kann und in diesem Fall vor allem auch, wo man überall bremsen kann.
> 
> Außerdem heute positives Erlebnis: Die Bergbahnen fahren heute ausnahmsweise bis 23:00 (was ich unsinnig finde). Dass ich beim Uphill gelobt werde, bin ich schon gewohnt. Da aber heute durch die lange Öffnungszeit auch am Trail noch Wanderer unterwegs waren: Keiner hat geschimpft und die haben mich sogar gelobt, als ich über die eine oder andere Felsplatte gehoppelt bin; obwohl Biken da oben ganz ganz fest verboten ist (und während der Bergbahn Öffnungszeiten auch absolut unterlassen werden sollte).
> 
> ...


Da brauchst aber keine 200 mm 🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. August 2021)

Ich schon. Mehr ist besser. 
Das Lustige ist: Da oben habe ich keine sonderlich große Federwegsausnutzung; sicher nur 12 oder 13 cm. Weiter unten, wo's dann flacher, gemäßigter und schneller wird, bin ich hingegen knapp vor'm Durchschlag.


----------



## xMARTINx (25. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich schon. Mehr ist besser.
> Das Lustige ist: Da oben habe ich keine sonderlich große Federwegsausnutzung; sicher nur 12 oder 13 cm. Weiter unten, wo's dann flacher, gemäßigter und schneller wird, bin ich hingegen knapp vor'm Durchschlag.


Macht dann sicher der Speed, klar als Reserve kann man es haben


----------



## bulldozeNYC (26. August 2021)

CZ enduro in Mala moravka. Bin immer wieder begeistert, was die Tschechen an Trails und Rennorga auf die Beine stellen.


----------



## Evel Karnievel (26. August 2021)

Geil! Drehst am Gashahn?


----------



## bulldozeNYC (26. August 2021)

Evel Karnievel schrieb:


> Geil! Drehst am Gashahn?


Der Kompressionslauch, kurz vor Loslassen 😅


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. August 2021)

Gestern auf Rutschparty:


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (6. September 2021)




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (17. September 2021)




----------



## Stuntfrosch (17. September 2021)

Finale olé 

Wieviel Druck fährst du im HR?

Gaaaanz viel Spaß!!!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (17. September 2021)

Jouuuuu... Danke!

Vorallem morgen/übermorgen ist hier die EWS !

Ich fahre 1.8 Bar am HR... war selbst überrascht wie sehr das eingedrückt wurde... merkt man ja beim Fahren nicht - nur der der Mehrkomfort halt.

Jetzt gleich den DH Donne - dann schwimmen.

Apropos: die EWS können die sich sparen, der Gewinner stand schon auf der Bühne:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (17. September 2021)




----------



## bulldozeNYC (12. Oktober 2021)

OK, manchmal ist die Karre für die Kurve doch zu lang 🥴😂


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (12. Oktober 2021)

Ja das sind die neuen Nicolais alle... Für enge Spitzkehren fahre ich lieber das Alutech Cheaptrick ;-)


----------



## bulldozeNYC (12. Oktober 2021)

Idr geht eigtl alles. Aber beim Blind Racing ist die Komfortzone echt klein😀

Weil du das hardtail benennst: habe letzte Woche spontan mal auf der Runde mit nem Kumpel getauscht, g16 vs Sour crumble. Nach ner halben Abfahrt hatte ich Angst. Das HT macht mir wirklich Angst 😂 muss man wohl wollen.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (12. Oktober 2021)

In Finale bin ich mit dem Alutech Cheaptrick den Isallo Exstasy und und den Revedant runtergeballert - geht ein wenig in die Beine und Arme aber sonst...


----------



## bulldozeNYC (12. Oktober 2021)

As I said. Muss man wollen. Ich ziehe meinen Hut. Für mich reicht HT am. Crossroad 😁


----------



## Akira (10. Januar 2022)




----------



## WODAN (10. Januar 2022)

Ich liebe Schnee 🤘


----------



## dogdaysunrise (17. Januar 2022)

<iframe src="" width="100%" height="550" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p class="mtbnewsVideosCaption"><a href="" target="_blank">Madras, leap of faith</a> von <a href="" target="_blank">dogdaysunrise</a> - <a href="https://videos.mtb-news.de/" target="_blank">Mehr Mountainbike-Videos</a></p>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Botje (4. März 2022)

Sommer!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. März 2022)




----------



## xMARTINx (14. März 2022)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


>


Yes Darlingerode. Hast mich letzte Woche aufm Rammelsberg erkannt ?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. März 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Yes Darlingerode. Hast mich letzte Woche aufm Rammelsberg erkannt ?


Im Nachhinein ja. Ich war im „Stress“, weil ich 2x mit ohne Zusatzlicht auf den Berg wollte 🥴


----------



## xMARTINx (14. März 2022)

Ja hat man dir tatsächlich angesehen das du Zeitdruck hattest 😆


----------



## MadCyborg (6. April 2022)

Mal eine etwas andere Aktion: Wegen einen anderen eingesetzten Baureihe hab es Privatabteile für Fahrräder. Mein S14 in XXL geht da gerade so rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (6. Mai 2022)

Der Sohnemann hat das ION20 auch mal wieder bewegt


----------



## Stuntfrosch (8. Mai 2022)

Mit der Eleganz einer Zwölfe


----------



## Tomasek (16. Mai 2022)

...


----------



## Tomasek (23. Mai 2022)

Endurosport in Tschechien.


----------



## Tomasek (23. Mai 2022)




----------



## aibeekey (24. Mai 2022)

Dolomiti Paganella 
Trail 808 "Bus del Giaz"


----------



## Tomasek (10. Juli 2022)




----------



## MantaHai (19. Juli 2022)

Da steht doch ein Nicolai bei Damon rum 

A 1984 Stumpjumper and a Day with Freerider, Damon Iwanaga


----------



## Tomasek (25. Juli 2022)

Wieder endurosport in Tschechien..


----------



## sbradl (27. Juli 2022)

Tomasek schrieb:


> Wieder endurosport in Tschechien..
> Anhang anzeigen 1522665


Da mach ich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomasek (27. Juli 2022)

sbradl schrieb:


> Da mach ich mit
> Anhang anzeigen 1523599


----------



## Tomasek (27. Juli 2022)

sbradl schrieb:


> Da mach ich mit
> Anhang anzeigen 1523599


Hallo Stefan,wie haben dir RZ in Kouty gefallen?


----------



## sbradl (27. Juli 2022)

Ich bin eigentlich eher Tourenfahrer und ab und zu mal ein Marathon aber dieses Jahr hab ich es mal mit Enduro versucht. War mein zweites Rennen. RZ4 war mir zu schwer  Den Rest fand ich super. Bin auch nur fast letzter geworden aber hatte richtig viel Spaß. Die Stimmung an der Strecke war auch super


----------



## Tomasek (27. Juli 2022)

sbradl schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich eher Tourenfahrer und ab und zu mal ein Marathon aber dieses Jahr hab ich es mal mit Enduro versucht. War mein zweites Rennen. RZ4 war mir zu schwer  Den Rest fand ich super. Bin auch nur fast letzter geworden aber hatte richtig viel Spaß. Die Stimmung an der Strecke war auch super


RZ4 das war typische Altvatergebirge Wald;-)


----------



## Tomasek (28. Juli 2022)




----------



## Tomasek (28. Juli 2022)




----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. August 2022)

Das 2te mal mit dem G1 im Bikepark, erhole mich immer noch von einem Sturz und lass es langsam angehen.


----------



## Marc40 (13. August 2022)

Flying G1 auf Hometrail 03/22


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2022)

Wird Zeit auch mal wieder was reinzustellen. Letztes WoEnd ein blaues Boulderproblem 






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (14. August 2022)

Pumptrack Session in Gießen mit meinem BMXTB Race (altes Team-Bike) mit Gates Antrieb.


----------



## Tomasek (31. August 2022)

Wieder enduro Spaß..Warum kann man so wenige N-Rahmens sehen?


----------



## Tomasek (2. September 2022)

Noch einmal..


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. September 2022)

Morzine 2022


----------



## Stuntfrosch (14. September 2022)

Es scheint mir eher ein Fluggerät als ein Fahrrad zu sein 🤔


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2022)

Etwas Felsen von unserer heutige recht kurzen Tour 🪨






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomasek (6. November 2022)




----------



## Tomasek (8. November 2022)

Alles ist möglich😁


----------



## xMARTINx (8. November 2022)

Ups 🙈🙈🙈🙈


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. November 2022)

G1?
Mit dem Hintern die Hinterradbremse aktiviert?
Bist OK?


----------



## Tomasek (8. November 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> G1?
> Mit dem Hintern die Hinterradbremse aktiviert?
> Bist OK?


Ich habe G15..
Ich hatte wahrscheinlich🤔😁nicht so gut fahrstil😉.
Ja, ich bin ok und G15💪 auch.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. November 2022)

Gute Besserung. Dafür wurden hüfttaschen erfunden (für g-Fahrer mit Blei-Einlagen) - sorgen für tieferen Schwerpunkt und mehr hecklast.


----------



## xMARTINx (8. November 2022)

Gut wenn nix wildes passiert ist. 
Timing beim Absprung verpasst ?


----------



## don_viki (8. November 2022)

Tomasek schrieb:


> Ich hatte wahrscheinlich🤔😁nicht so gut fahrstil😉.


Du meinst wohl den "Fallstil"?


----------



## Tomasek (8. November 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Gut wenn nix wildes passiert ist.
> Timing beim Absprung verpasst ?


Ja, timing war schlecht und eigentlich alles schlecht.Das war ein der Purzelbaum.😁Entschuldigung für meine Fehller.


----------



## Tomasek (8. November 2022)

don_viki schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl den "Fallstil"?


Uff.Das ist für mich viel kompliziert..Diese Gespräche..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bruelltaube (8. November 2022)

Tomasek schrieb:


> Uff.Das ist für mich viel kompliziert..Diese Gespräche..


Dann wird der Fall nun zu den Akten gelegt.


----------



## dom_i (8. November 2022)

Bis zum dritten Bild dachte ich noch „das packt er noch, das packt er noch“


…ja, schade.


----------



## bruelltaube (18. November 2022)

Tag an die bereits glücklichen Fahrer 

Mit welcher Sattelklemme habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Hatte vorher die doppelte von Vecnum am Carbonrahmen. 
Diese funktioniert aber nicht zufriedenstellend beim S16 

Gruß


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. November 2022)

Hope


----------



## Marc40 (18. November 2022)

bruelltaube schrieb:


> Tag an die bereits glücklichen Fahrer
> 
> Mit welcher Sattelklemme habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht?
> Hatte vorher die doppelte von Vecnum am Carbonrahmen.
> ...



tune SCHRAUBWÜRGER


----------



## xMARTINx (18. November 2022)

Hope


----------



## bruelltaube (18. November 2022)

Hab mir 3x Hope bestellt… schwarz, Silver, blau… mal sehen was am besten wirkt. Blau wär jedenfalls der einzige Farbtupfer und könnte durchaus was haben… mal sehen


----------



## Stuntfrosch (18. November 2022)

Tomasek schrieb:


> Ja, timing war schlecht und eigentlich alles schlecht.Das war ein der Purzelbaum.😁Entschuldigung für meine Fehller.


Gut, dass nix schlimmes passiert ist!!

Ich hätte an deiner Stelle geschrieben: Der Fotograf meinte; "den kannst du rollen."


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2022)

bruelltaube schrieb:


> Tag an die bereits glücklichen Fahrer
> 
> Mit welcher Sattelklemme habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht?
> Hatte vorher die doppelte von Vecnum am Carbonrahmen.
> ...



Bei Vecnum ist der Würger bei mir erste Wahl.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (19. November 2022)

Marc40 schrieb:


> tune SCHRAUBWÜRGER


+1, schlicht und funktioniert


----------



## Botje (13. Dezember 2022)

Green Hill met drei mal Nicolai. G39 in total. Groomer, paar jump lines. 

War rutschig.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (17. Dezember 2022)




----------

